# [S] Sweden | road infrastructure • motorvägar



## ChrisZwolle

*E18 Enköping - Stockholm*










The way back from Enköping to Stockholm. Also taken by fellow Dutch forumers Frits & IQ[].

*123 pics -> picasa webalbum*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Stockholm - Sodertälje - Nyköping - Oxelösund*










This one travels south from Stockholm, through the southern suburbs to rural Sweden, heading for Nyköping. Distances are long. In Nyköping we take a local expressway to harbor town Oxelösund.

*E4 -> 230 pics*


----------



## SmarterChild

Thanks for the pictures chris. 

http://picasaweb.google.nl/ASWchris2/E4EssingeledenStockholm/photo#5139357141135922834

Oh that's neat. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*New Swedish twin tunnel*

Skanska is building two tunnels in Swedish capital Stockholm for the new Northern Link bypass. The 44 million Euro contract is being carried out for the Swedish National Road Administration and involves the construction of a 1km, twin tunnel section. This will link the E4 expressway with the Norrtull intersection in Stockholm. Part of the section passes under the Karolinska Hospital and Eugenia Tunnel. The project involves a total of 600m of rock tunnel and 230m of concrete tunnel, with related roads and groundwork. Preparatory work has started and the project is due for completion in five years. The Northern Link, will be 5km long, is one of Sweden’s largest road projects and stretches between Norrtull and Värtan on the north side of the city, with connections to the Roslagsvägen thoroughfare at Stockholm University. The Northern Link is intended to improve traffic flow and environment in the area through reducing the noise level and nitrous oxide amounts.


----------



## OettingerCroat

these motorways, while not quite extensive, DO like really nice.


----------



## SmarterChild

Quite a few stretches of motorway are opening on the E18 this year. The E18 goes btwn Stockholm and Olso through Karlstad. The largest stretch currently under construction is 19 km long and connects to the existing E18/E20 junction close to Örebro.



















Trafikplats Via









New E18/old E18 near Sanna









Junction at Örebro airport









Trafikplats Berglunda


----------



## Verso

Is there a plan to connect Stockholm and Oslo with motorway? Would it even be profitable?


----------



## SmarterChild

Verso said:


> Is there a plan to connect Stockholm and Oslo with motorway? Would it even be profitable?


No, plans are that from Norrtälje and Stockholm all the way to Segmon will be a continuous motorway or 2+2 motorroad. The last ~100 kms to the norweigan border will eventually be a 2+1 road.


----------



## Verso

^ Ok, seems more reasonable.


----------



## SmarterChild

And now some summery photos of swedish motorways, sorry bout the low quality.. didnt realize they'll deteriate that much.

The *new svinesund bridge*, completed in 2005, borders between Sweden and Norway on the main highway E6.




























In winter 










Some 100 kms to the south, the E6 crosses on the Uddevalla bridge:





































By 2012, the E6 will be a motorway all the way from Oslo to Gothenburg. 
A project map of the parts missing - green: completed, blue: under construction, red: planned.


----------



## x-type

is this toll station in Norway or Sweden?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

File name says Bomstasjon, so i guess in Norway.


----------



## SmarterChild

^ Well wiki says it's the swedish side, and zooming it in, the text "Gällande kort" is in swedish. Same as here: 










I would just guess photographer was norweigan.


----------



## Moolio

thems bridges are kewl.


----------



## GuyFromMoss

The toll Plazas are at each side. You pay before the bridge. So there is one station at the Norwegian side, and one station at the Swedish side.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Incredible pics about the swedish highways!!!!

I'm always fan of Oresund Bridge!!!

That bridge is incredible, just majestic!!!

Greetings from Mexico!!!


----------



## Dan

Really have to try going along the E6 sometime, never driven on it really (other than in Skåne). 

Will be really nice once the E6 is all motorway!

A new stretch of like 15km a bit north of Gothenburg opens mid-June this year, June 13 or 14 I think.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

^^ When this happens, Norway will finally be connected with the European motorway network. North of Oslo, however, E6 will be motorway only for about 112 more km, so there is still about 2300 km to go before the whole E6 is motorway


----------



## Dan

E6 in Sweden menade jag.  With the motorway building pace of Norway being worse than even the poorest EU countries, it'll be loooong time before the E6 is all motorway. 

What I really wish was for motorway Oslo-Stockholm!

It is improving though, with several E18 stretches opening this year. Värmland is also looking into making Karlstad-border with Karlskoga all motorway by 2020 and Karlstad-Norwegian border 2+1. That would be great!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if the E6 will ever will be completely motorway. Maybe up to Trondheim, but the E4 route through Sweden is shorter and faster to extreme northern Norway.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

Chriszwolle said:


> I doubt if the E6 will ever will be completely motorway. Maybe up to Trondheim, but the E4 route through Sweden is shorter and faster to extreme northern Norway.


I totally agree. In some stretches the E6 only have an AADT of a few hundred. Actually, even between Oslo and Trondheim most people (and almost all trucks) use an alternative and shorter route, Rv 3.


----------



## Wallaroo

Chriszwolle said:


> I wonder why the speed limit is only 110km/h... It's really slow for such huge distances. The Swedish motorväger are excellent for a 130km/h limit.


And you get a huge speeding ticket €300 just for driving a couple of km to fast. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Though i saw a lot of Swedes driving 120 - 130km/h on the E6. If i stick to the limit, i would be one of the slower ones (except trucks).


----------



## Dan

New Swedish laws as of January 1 allows for a maximum speed limit of 120. Some motorway stretches should be upgraded to that within the next few years.

100 (among other limts) was also added, and so some 110 non-motorway stretches will probably get downgraded to that.


----------



## Nephasto

^^That makes sense.

Do the current motorways need any upgrade to get the speed increased to 120km/s?!
Well, I guess there could be some tighter curves which would be appropriate to 110 and not 120 (although this probably doesn't happen... or if it does, it's probable rare)... and limiting those stretches to 100 would be enough.


----------



## Dan

Virtually all motorway stretches could take 120, I think. My guess is that a lot of stretches that are pretty countryside-ish may get 120, but also that a lot of the 2+1 type of roads that are 110 now may go down to 100, and 90 ones to 80, another new limit, in some tight stretches and such. They've actually downgraded a bunch of 90 ones to 70 in southern Sweden recently for more safety.

I saw the first new speed limit a couple weeks ago, 100 on a motorway stretch on the E18 near Stockholm... much to my surprise, to be honest, since this was an upgrade from 90 -- they tend to want to decrease instead of increase speed limits. 

One cool thing is that more and more roads are getting the electronic speed limit panels that lets them change it depending on weather conditions and such.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

120 probably makes sense on some Swedish roads, but I think it is a mistake to introduce several new limits. In Norway all multiples of 10 km/h between 20 and 100 km/h are possible. In practice that means whole lot more signs and different speed zones (when entering a town you sometimes see a row of signs 80 - 70 - 60 - 50 - 40), and it distracts a lot of attention from the traffic to keep updated on the speed limits. It was said a couple of years ago that we should switch to a system with warning signs before entering towns instead, but so far that has not happened as far as I can see. I think the simple old Swedish system (30-50-70-90-110) is much better, especially combined with a warning sign a couple of hundred of meters before a change to a new speed zone.


----------



## Dan

Well from what I've seen they only plan on changing certain speed zones from one to another with these new ones, not add more zones in between and such. Like how the stretch that I saw a couple weeks ago went completely from 90 to 100, not part 90 and part 100.

Within towns the standard limit is 50 when you see the populated sign, and they lower it to 30 for certain zones. I'm sure we'll see a few 40s pop up, but my guess is that it's probably going to be just where there were 30s before (or where they wanted to put 30 in) but where 30 was seen as a bit too slow (but 50 too fast).


----------



## Verso

Awesome pics there, SmarterChild! How come Sweden hasn't built more motorways (since WWII)?


----------



## Dan

Sweden has... just last October for example a 70+km stretch opened north of Uppsala, probably 100km total last year, and at least another 60 or 70 km this year, with several new projects also being started or in progress...


----------



## SmarterChild

^ Yeah, recently we're getting lot's of continious stretches between large cities which is ofcourse a good thing. 

But, before the 1990's most motorways where just short stretches around the cities and it's only recently that the advantages of motorways (road safety, economic growth in the country-side, etc) are becoming obvious. Besides we still don't have a continious motorway between our 2 largest cities and plans for that has existed since the 1940's...!! So we got some catching up to do and we can thank NIMBYism for that.  

And about the speed limits, I think most Swedish motorways could handle even 130 km/h (infact, I'd say they already do. ), some are to old though.


----------



## kosimodo

Even tho the E4 is the best to get to the north of scandiavia, it is a mess 2 drive... Surley south of Umeå and north of Gävle is a lot 2 do. 

It would take years....


----------



## Dan

Well it's all completely motorway between Uppsala and Gävle which is nice, and if you didn't notice last month they have started a new 30km stretch of motorway right by Hudiksvall I do believe, so that will be a very welcome new E4 motorway stretch as well.


----------



## Verso

SmarterChild said:


> But, before the 1990's most motorways where just short stretches around the cities and it's only recently that the advantages of motorways (road safety, economic growth in the country-side, etc) are becoming obvious.


Yeah, that's what I meant actually; before 90s Sweden didn't manage to build many motorways.


----------



## Ingenioren

On E6 near Halmstad the speed limit has been 120 for a couple of years depending on nice weather, i guess it's a test-stretch =)


----------



## Schweden

As said, they're building Örebro-Lekhyttan.. But they're planning a 1+1 road between Lekhyttan - Karlskoga. Only some few places will have 2+2 or 2+1 :bash: hno:


----------



## Euklidisk

Schweden said:


> As said, they're building Örebro-Lekhyttan.. But they're planning a 1+1 road between Lekhyttan - Karlskoga. Only some few places will have 2+2 or 2+1 :bash: hno:


Mabye an AADT of 8500 is not enough. This mixed 1+1, 2+1 and 2+2 solution solves the safety problems.


----------



## Jeroen669

Ingenioren said:


> On E6 near Halmstad the speed limit has been 120 for a couple of years depending on nice weather, i guess it's a test-stretch =)


I prefer the 'test-stretch' on the austrian A10 (160km/h).  Swedish motorways seem too good to have just a 110km/h limit. But that's just a guess, I haven't driven in your beautiful country yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't know if 160 is really faster than 120. You consume much more fuel, and on the long run, you'll have to refuel more often. You can easily loose like 10 minutes with that, where the one who drive 120 can already drive another 20km. 

I think 120 - 130 km/h is a good and reasonable speed limit, it is a comfortable, safe speed, it gets you anywhere fast enough, and it is fuel efficient enough.


----------



## keber

Jeroen669 said:


> I prefer the 'test-stretch' on the austrian A10 (160km/h).


Doesn't exist for some time already.


----------



## Euklidisk

SmarterChild said:


> Indeed, but the chances of survivng a two car collision is already slim at 70 km/h, so maybe we should lower the speed limit to 50 km/h to save more lives. :sleepy:


Yes, mabye  I can use the same argument; if there is no big difference, as you say, why not go from 90 to 100 or 120 km/h? It's all about an acceptable balance.

The fact is that non-divided roads is where people dies. If there is no money bulding motorways or widening to 2+1 roads in near future, then what to do? An interesting consequence of lowering to 80 km/h is that both cars and trucks is allowed to reach the same maximum speed, therefore making many dangerous overtakings unnecessary.


----------



## Euklidisk

Chriszwolle said:


> Forbid all traffic, that's even safer


No speed limit whatsoever! Everybody dies anyway!


----------



## SmarterChild

Euklidisk said:


> Yes, mabye  I can use the same argument; if there is no big difference, as you say, why not go from 90 to 100 or 120 km/h? It's all about an acceptable balance.
> 
> The fact is that non-divided roads is where people dies. If there is no money bulding motorways or widening to 2+1 roads in near future, then what to do? *An interesting consequence of lowering to 80 km/h is that both cars and trucks is allowed to reach the same maximum speed, therefore making many dangerous overtakings unnecessary.*



That's valid on paper, but not in practice as most will probably drive 90 km/h anyway. 

Why 90 km/h you ask? Well Swedish roads are among the least deadliest in Europe, so IMO it's obvioulsy an optimal limit for balance between the quality and the relatively low AADT of many many roads, which probably won't be 1+1 in our lifetimes. 

That is ofcourse just my opinion, I don't think we're ever gonna agree on this though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Euklidisk said:


> The fact is that non-divided roads is where people dies. If there is no money bulding motorways or widening to 2+1 roads in near future, then what to do? An interesting consequence of lowering to 80 km/h is that both cars and trucks is allowed to reach the same maximum speed, therefore making many dangerous overtakings unnecessary.


You're absolutely right about that, but come see the Netherlands, we have an overall 80 limit, and endless overtaking prohibits. People don't take the continuous center line serious anymore, they used to mark places were overtaking was really dangerous, now they're everywhere, and lost it's original function.


----------



## Euklidisk

SmarterChild and ChriszWolle, I think we can agree on that these kind of roads is problematic in any case, especially when heavy loaded. So lets hope Sweden and the Netherlands can invest in safer roads, mabye not motorways but some kind och guardrail or at least painted overtaking lanes. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I am hoping for 2+1 roads. They are much safer, even without any seperation between directions, because they offer safe overtaking possibilities. The Netherlands has currently only one of those roads, and guess what, it's right next to my city  

But i've seen it often in Germany. It's a perfect solution for roads which are not busy enough to require a motorway, but busy enough to require safer overtaking possibilities.


----------



## SmarterChild

Euklidisk said:


> SmarterChild and ChriszWolle, I think we can agree on that these kind of roads is problematic in any case, especially when heavy loaded. So lets hope Sweden and the Netherlands can invest in safer roads, mabye not motorways but some kind och guardrail or at least painted overtaking lanes. :cheers:


I don't agree with that!

:jk:


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Jeroen669

Euklidisk said:


> An interesting consequence of lowering to 80 km/h is that both cars and trucks is allowed to reach the same maximum speed, therefore making many dangerous overtakings unnecessary.


80km/h isn't the same in a truck as in a car. On roads, let's say, less then 7,5 meters wide 80km/h is a HIGH speed for trucks, while the same road at the same speed can feel (too) slow in a car. You can't prevent overtaking, just because in theory all vehicles would be able to drive the same speed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Besides that, 80 on a truck's speedometer is 90 in a car's speedometer. So if you see a truck speeding with 100km/h it's usually not driving faster than 92/93km/h. That's because trucks have a much smaller deviation on their speedometer. You can check that out with a TomTom or something similar. If i drive 120 on the TomTom, i drive 129 on my speedometer.

People slowing down to 45km/h because of a 50km/h speeding camera are so irritating, you'll only get a ticket above 53/54km/h in reality, which is over 60 on your car's speedometer.


----------



## Euklidisk

Jeroen669 said:


> 80km/h isn't the same in a truck as in a car. On roads, let's say, less then 7,5 meters wide 80km/h is a HIGH speed for trucks, while the same road at the same speed can feel (too) slow in a car. You can't prevent overtaking, just because in theory all vehicles would be able to drive the same speed.


Generally main 90 km/h roads in Sweden is about 9 m or 13 m wide. The latter getting rebuilt to 1+2 in high rate. I'm a driver too so I know about how the speed can fly away, what feels fast in the begining is slow at the end of the trip  But should that really influence the speed limit decision? My feeling is that trucks often go too fast on narrow roads. It's sometimes scary when a 2,5 m wide bus with 50 passengers passing a 2,5 m wide 60 ton truck with a distance of 0,5 m


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You need thousands of camera's for that, that's not practical. Dutch main road can be as narrow as 2,75m, with a truck you only have a few centimeters left on both sides (with mirrors).


----------



## Jeroen669

Euklidisk said:


> I'm a driver too so I know about how the speed can fly away, what feels fast in the begining is slow at the end of the trip But should that really influence the speed limit decision?


Why not? If you can drive 100-110 on wide straight road safely, wouldn't you feel trapped if the police caught you on driving too fast?


----------



## Euklidisk

Jeroen669 said:


> Why not? If you can drive 100-110 on wide straight road safely, wouldn't you feel trapped if the police caught you on driving too fast?


Probably  If it's safe enough with 100-110 the limit should of course be 100-110. Do you mean like it's different conditions during the day or seasons?


----------



## Euklidisk

Chriszwolle said:


> You need thousands of camera's for that, that's not practical. Dutch main road can be as narrow as 2,75m, with a truck you only have a few centimeters left on both sides (with mirrors).


Yes, you are right. I'm not advocating cameras on every small country road, it won't work. It was only my personal reflection. Last year there was a tragic bus accident north of Uppsala. Two busses collided on a "narrow" 90 km/h road. Six people died.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

One should adapt a lower speed in such road conditions. 

Own responsibility. To me that's more important than a massive amount of signs advocating a lower speed limit. A bit like they do it in Germany.


----------



## Euklidisk

Chriszwolle said:


> One should adapt a lower speed in such road conditions.
> 
> Own responsibility. To me that's more important than a massive amount of signs advocating a lower speed limit. A bit like they do it in Germany.


Yes, own responsibility is important but doesn't always work. An interesting circumstance in this case was (Swedish, from DN):

"Samtidigt påpekar Knut Hawby, avdelningschef vid Vägverket, att de gånger som verket försökt att sätta ned hastigheten på samma väg närmare Uppsala "kom det kraftiga protester". "

Free transplate: When we have tried to lower the speed limit on this road we ran into "strong protests", an road authority department director says.

And this is tragic (Swedish, from DN):

"Vajerräcken på olycksplatsen kunde ha hindrat eller mildrat den allvarliga bussolyckan. Men en ombyggnation, med vajerräcken, är planerad först till 2013."

Free transplate: Guardrail would have prevent or mitigate the accident, but the rebuilding is planned first in year 2013.


----------



## ElviS77

Well, what we do know is that people aren't particularly rational beings, especially when it comes to driving. First of all, having a 10-kph-interval option may have both positive and negative effects. I think the main issue is to avoid the Norwegian disease of changing the speed limit so many times that the average driver only gets confused. Otherwise, I think it makes sense, particularly in the lower end of the limit scale - 30 to 50 is a really large interval, as is 50 to 70. 

In terms of the limits themselves, there is little doubt that limits higher than 80-90 kph on undivided highways in itself is a safety hazard. Swedish research shows that 70 kph is a critical limit in terms of surviving head-on collisions, if you're going faster than that, the deceleration forces are potentially lethal no matter what kind of car you drive. 

Then, the only issue becomes what kind of risks are we willing to accept? It is relatively easy to build 2-lane undivided roads that invite you to go 100+ kph (plenty of those in Sweden, even a few in Norway...). But should we be allowed to when we know the risk involved? I honestly think not. 90 is more than high enough. Motorways and divided expressways is a different kettle of fish altogether. 120+ is safe on motorways, and 100+ makes sense on 2+1 or 2+2 roads.


----------



## Euklidisk

ElviS77 said:


> Then, the only issue becomes what kind of risks are we willing to accept?


I would say it's a matter of public economy. More/worse accidents means expensive health care and sick leave. Death means 10-20 years of education and mabye many years of job experience in the trash. And to that the relatives missing their partner, mother, father, child, brother, sister, friend etc. Higher speed also means higher fuel consumption and wear. But on the other hand higher speed means shorter trips and thus saving time = money. But i generally doubt 90 km/h is more profitable than 80 km/h on these kind of roads, mabye not in northern Sweden. The 90 km/h limit is about politics and fear of fall out with the "public".


----------



## Dan

I'm personally all for more cameras, even if I hate them myself. They do make things safer so I'm all for them.


----------



## Jeroen669

Dan1113 said:


> They do make things safer so I'm all for them.


Speeding is rarely the real cause of accidents... Besides, swedish roads are clearly already very safe. You come to a point when you have to accept that traffic is never without risks. You can lower and lower speed limits to, in theory, reduce the results of accidents. But people wil disobey more and more, and people are less able to handle higher speeds, on which the road is designed for.
Safe driving begins with good education and safe roads. I guess neither of them is a real problem in Sweden.


----------



## ABRob

Dan1113 said:


> They will start building a motorway bypass by 2010. It's a bit over 20km long, and over 15km of it will be in tunnels.


Do you have a map of this bypass?


----------



## Schweden

> Im interested in how the new motorway will look. What speed limit will it have?


110!


> Do you have a map of this bypass?


A big map I found... http://www.vv.se/filer/karta_webben.jpg


----------



## Dan

It's pretty much guaranteed to be built, though sadly it'll only be done in 2020 or so. It's quite the project though. I'm glad that the tunnels will help with the environment but it'll be sad to miss all the beautiful nature...oh well, we'll get a good glimpse of it on the one bridge over the water and short above-ground stretch, which should have really nice views!

Edit: the exact figures: 21km, 16km in tunnel.

Map with the exits: http://vv.se/filer/8216/karta PP.jpg


----------



## Dan

Schweden said:


> I'll try to get some UC pics from the new motorway being built between Örebro and Lekhyttan (half the way between Örebro-Karlskoga). I guess I will take the bus to Örebro sometime in the near future.


Värmland county has been giving hints that it may give money to Vägverket to get motorways built from Karlstad all the way to the border with Örebro county by 2020. If this happens then we'll pretty much just have the short stretch between Lekhytten and Karlskoga without motorway on the stretch Karlstad-Stockholm, which would be awesome.  And by 2020, maybe even that stretch will be under construction.

Two stretches on the E18 between Västerås and Stockholm are being currently built; one opens in a few months, one in 2010.


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## Schweden

Dan1113 said:


> Värmland county has been giving hints that it may give money to Vägverket to get motorways built from Karlstad all the way to the border with Örebro county by 2020. If this happens then we'll pretty much just have the short stretch between Lekhytten and Karlskoga without motorway on the stretch Karlstad-Stockholm, which would be awesome.  And by 2020, maybe even that stretch will be under construction.
> 
> Two stretches on the E18 between Västerås and Stockholm are being currently built; one opens in a few months, one in 2010.


It's going to be 1+1 and 1+2 for some years now. But, the "E18 Group" want this stretch to be 2+2 in the future :banana:

EDIT: The stretch in Karlskoga is not a motorway... It's 2+2 with roundabouts and traffic lights. But, maybe the bridge over the lake Möckeln will be UC or something by 2020... Karlskoga Kommun want it to be built.. Here's a map I made 
http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/karlskogabro.PNG


----------



## Dan

That would be great! It's always really weird having a bunch of lights and going right through the city on the E18.


----------



## Grotlaufen

Pretty awesome landscape I must say. These are from E22 in Scania, found them on wikipedia.


----------



## denvise

The rest from my trip to Stockholm. Some pictures are a little blurry,sorryhno: Okej I'm driving to Södermalm from e4-south on these first pics, crossing highway 73.    Ok here is the split, e4 goes on top I think the other on becomes nr 222.     Tunnels comming up, my pictures from the Södra Länken(tunnels 3x3) was so bad that i will only post one.   Close to Södermalm now, just over one of these bridges .    OK I'm on Södemalm, an island and pix show the same bridges, one is nr73


----------



## denvise

Last post, all E4 going home(around 8-10 evening).     Now I'm back in Östergötland, still E4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How is the Stockholm congestion pricing working out? I read the London Congestion Charge caused a short backfall in traffic volumes, but they are already back to pre-CC levels. Is the same happening in Stockholm?


----------



## Schweden

Google translate is just amazing! (I didnt have the time to translate it myself)
http://translate.google.se/translat...jsp?d=1298&a=679808&hl=sv&ie=UTF8&sl=sv&tl=en


----------



## ChrisZwolle

20% huh. They had a similar amount in London. I doubt if it would stay this way. Personally, I think it's back to old levels within 2 - 3 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

edit - double.


----------



## ElviS77

Euklidisk said:


> Yes, this is better suited to the standard of the roads. Many guardrail roads have 90 km/h, now they get 100 km/h. In my opinion they should also lower the non-divided 90 km/h roads to 80 km/h, but that's mabye politically impossible
> 
> In the long term we should sort out the odd speed limits and only have 30, 40, 60, 80, 100 and 120 km/h. This is what I think:
> 
> 120 km/h, Motorways
> 100 km/h, Guardrail roads
> 80 km/h, Non-divided roads
> 60 km/h, Small country roads and suburban roads
> 40 km/h, City roads and housing areas
> 30 km/h, Outside schools or mixed with bicycles and pedestrians
> 
> Sänkt = lowered
> Höjd = raised


After taking a 2000-km road trip around southern Sweden, I have a few comments on speed limits and road conditions. First, the 120 kph project around Halmstad made sense, and even other stretches are more than good enough to see a raised limit (the difference between 120 and 130 is really marginal). Still, the fact that several exits do not have a decelleration lane is something that should be addressed.

Also, driving the E6 through Göteborg (Gothenburg) is a nightmare. Several massive interchanges in a very short stretch of road, some with exits on the left, makes a complete mess of things. It was jammed for kilometres around noon (and the speed limit was - for no apparent reason - reduced to 30 kph... not that it really made any difference, the traffic moved at 10). Are there plans to make the E6 bypass Göteborg? It seems necessary.

Then, the (at least in Norway) famed 2+1/1+1 guardrailded roads. They are obviously safer than the alternative, but I see a few problems. First, the guardrail itself: the wire version has been heavily criticised by motorcyclists, who claim that it works like an "egg cutter" in the event of an accident. Second, the 1-laned sections are so narrow that it would be difficult bordering on the impossible for emergency services to get past traffic. A problem if the other direction is blocked by, say, an overturned lorry. Third, and in my opinion, most important: The roads (mainly) allow level intersections, even tiny agricultural roads often cross the road at level. This means that the road is just as dangerous as ordinary roads in that respect. Perhaps even more so, as these roads promote a higher driving speed.

In my opinion, only roundabouts or grade separated junctions should be used on such roads. True, roundabouts reduce average driving speed and grade separation is expensive, but the alternative is a lower speed limit. The Swedes, somewhat to their credit, have realised this: 90 kph (70 in places) on unseparated roads, 110 kph (will be reduced to 100) on those with grade separated junctions.


----------



## SmarterChild

^ I was actually read smth abt this saying that a 1+1 road lane should be atleast 5,5 m so a car can pass another one if it's parked on the shoulder! Maybe some older 2+1 variants don't follow this standrad though.


----------



## ElviS77

SmarterChild said:


> ^ I was actually read smth abt this saying that a 1+1 road lane should be atleast 5,5 m so a car can pass another one if it's parked on the shoulder! Maybe some older 2+1 variants don't follow this standrad though.


They most certainly don't. It's actually implied in the article as well, the illustration is of a 14-metre wide road, but it is indicated that the profile may be as narrow as 13. At least in some 1-lane places of the 2+1s, it would be difficult for an ambulance to overtake acar, and virtually impossible to get past a lorry (the 1+1s were much better). Still, I was more sceptical to the junctions than the profile. The Norwegian 2+1s are actually better, 14.5 metres wide and with either roundabouts or graded junctions. But they are sooo much fewer, unfortunately...


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

*This is what happens when the lanes get to narrow....*









A trivial punctuation created major havoc on E6 between Trondheim and Steinkjer in Norway the other day, as trucks were not able to pass the car. As you can see there is no shoulder! What should an emergency vehicle have done?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands, they usually have a 2 - 3m wide "obstacle free" zone along major roads. If you have a breakdown, you can stop your car in the grass instead of on the pavement. It also makes a road looks less claustrophobic.


----------



## ElviS77

Chriszwolle said:


> In the Netherlands, they usually have a 2 - 3m wide "obstacle free" zone along major roads. If you have a breakdown, you can stop your car in the grass instead of on the pavement. It also makes a road looks less claustrophobic.


This makes perfect sense. However, as the Swedes are rebuilding their excisting 13-metre 2-lane roads into 2+1s with a guardrail, they have obviously taken inspiration from Norway and done it on the cheap... I'm pretty certain they don't make these mistakes on new roads (as we, unfortunately, do in Norway...).


----------



## berlinwroclaw

*Motorway Constructions E6, Section Svinesund (Border N/S) - Göteborg*

Here a report about Motorway E6 constructions, section Svinesund (Border N/S) - Göteborg. This road is the main entrance to Norway and of vital importance for the Norwegian economy. On the Swedish side the progress is significant less than in Norway. Where is the so-called Nordic solidarity? Why do we have to wait in traffic jam not long after the border on a local road? Here photos from 21 July 2008:









Border N/S at Svinesund bridge









Distance table Göteborg 160









Start new constructions with valley viaduct









New viaduct under construction









End of motorway sections under construction, distance Göteborg 121









Recent completed section, distance Göteborg 100 with low level safety “egg-cutter” rails









Uddevalla bridge with high level safety walls









Closer look at safety walls, very exceptional in Sweden









Entering city motorway in Göteborg with electronic travel time expectations table


----------



## Dan

The E6 will be completely upgraded within a few years, by 2012 I do believe. A section just opened now in mid-June. There are many other motorway projects and so total focus can't be given to just this section. For example a whole bunch are opening on the E18 this year and several in the Stockholm area are also being dealt with.


----------



## Schweden

Örebro - Lekhyttan... :gaah: I want it now!


----------



## berlinwroclaw

Dan1113 said:


> There are many other motorway projects and so total focus can't be given to just this section.


On my trip over almost all Swedish motorways last week, I had no traffic jam, except two sections: 

1. E6 Skee - Rabbalshede
2. E6 City motorway Göteborg

More serious is that the traffic jam was OUTSIDE peak hours. This is unusual in the rest of Europe. These sections were a big contrast compared with the rest of Sweden. Other Swedish motorways had much lower traffic density than in the rest of Europe, there was space in abundance on the road. I can not say something about Stockholm, because I did not visit the Stockholm city motorways. 

Outside peak hours I lost at least half an hour in the E6 traffic jams. It will be easy to make a calculation about the loss of economical and other benefits. Therefore it is reasonable to put the E6 sections on top. At least the loal roads shoud be made wider to e.g. 2+1 within a year, since we have to wait till 2012 for the new motorway. Even in poor Poland in such sections local roads will be made wider, while in the same time a new motorway is under construction, to avoid the loss of economical and other benefits.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> More serious is that the traffic jam was OUTSIDE peak hours. This is unusual in the rest of Europe.


You should visit the Netherlands then..  We have traffic jams all day. They can be over 10km outside peak hours.


----------



## berlinwroclaw

Not true. I visit EVERY DAY the Netherlands.  There are in the Netherlands no motorway sections outside peak hours with traffic jam, speed less than 10 km/h, outside road reconstructions.
In Germany there are sections with traffic jam outside peak hours, e.g. A3 Würzburg.


----------



## gincan

berlinwroclaw said:


> On my trip over almost all Swedish motorways last week, I had no traffic jam, except two sections:
> 
> 1. E6 Skee - Rabbalshede
> 2. E6 City motorway Göteborg
> 
> More serious is that the traffic jam was OUTSIDE peak hours. This is unusual in the rest of Europe. These sections were a big contrast compared with the rest of Sweden. Other Swedish motorways had much lower traffic density than in the rest of Europe, there was space in abundance on the road. I can not say something about Stockholm, because I did not visit the Stockholm city motorways.
> 
> Outside peak hours I lost at least half an hour in the E6 traffic jams. It will be easy to make a calculation about the loss of economical and other benefits. Therefore it is reasonable to put the E6 sections on top. At least the loal roads shoud be made wider to e.g. 2+1 within a year, since we have to wait till 2012 for the new motorway. Even in poor Poland in such sections local roads will be made wider, while in the same time a new motorway is under construction, to avoid the loss of economical and other benefits.


This is Sweden we're talking about, standard time between the initial decision to actual completion of the project is about 50 years. 

With the ocasional exeption IE Malmö-Kobenhaven Bridge (120 years), Stockholm ringroads still only half built (formal decision 1948).


----------



## berlinwroclaw

gincan said:


> This is Sweden we're talking about, standard time between the initial decision to actual completion of the project is about 50 years.
> 
> With the ocasional exeption IE Malmö-Kobenhaven Bridge (120 years), Stockholm ringroads still only half built (formal decision 1948).


This kind of stories also has Germany, France, Switzerland, the Netherlands, etc., etc. You can feel the frustrations on the motorway forums. 
Better look to success in motorway initiations. How did they do it? They did it by local governments (cities and villages). Need for economical growth, road safety, etc. Then also by moving the requests to county (province) level. A motorway initiator with political experience may be helpful here to bring the groups together and to negotiate about the hard issues. This process does not have to take 50 years. And if so, the government procedures can be changed and/or applied by the government in such a way that motorway initiation can be done much earlier.


----------



## berlinwroclaw

*E18, Section Arboga – Örebro – Karlstad - Border N/S*

Here a report about Motorway E18 constructions, section Arboga – Örebro – Karlstad - Border N/S. Photos from 19 July 2008:



















Junction Arboga with E18 and E20 motorways









Near Örebro









An interchange near Örebro











Dan1113 said:


> .....a whole bunch are opening on the E18 this year.....


Here is a part of the bunch of the E18, after the junction with E20 at Örebro. On the right a part of the new motorway construction.










Border N/S in a non-motorway section


----------



## SmarterChild

But one have to take account of the holiday season! There aren't any mentionable traffic jams on the E6 in the rest of the year, Atleast not worse than on parts of the much more important E20 or RV40. 


According to road authorities,

*E6 has an AADT of 8 000 Rabbalshede-Strömstad. 36 km of new motorway to be finished by 2012. 


*The E20 between Alingsås and Vårgårda carries an AADT of 15 000 - 20 000! 23 km new motorway needed, construction start unknown but probably not before 2010. 

*RV 40 has an AADT of 12 000 between Rångedala and Ulricehamn. 16 km new motorway was originally dued to be finished by 2012, new construction start postponed until after 2011. 

So in conclusion; we can see that the E6 is very prioritized!


----------



## berlinwroclaw

SmarterChild said:


> But one have to take account of the holiday season! There aren't any mentionable traffic jams on the E6 in the rest of the year, Atleast not worse than on parts of the much more important E20 or RV40.
> 
> 
> According to road authorities,
> 
> *E6 has an AADT of 8 000 Rabbalshede-Strömstad. 36 km of new motorway to be finished by 2012.
> 
> 
> *The E20 between Alingsås and Vårgårda carries an AADT of 15 000 - 20 000! 23 km new motorway needed, construction start unknown but probably not before 2010.
> 
> *RV 40 has an AADT of 12 000 between Rångedala and Ulricehamn. 16 km new motorway was originally dued to be finished by 2012, new construction start postponed until after 2011.
> 
> So in conclusion; we can see that the E6 is very prioritized!


Thank you for these data. I agree with you for E6 Rabbalshede-Strömstad . But, what about E6 Göteborg? Is it possible to provide AADT for E6 sections near Göteborg?


----------



## SmarterChild

berlinwroclaw said:


> Thank you for these data. I agree with you for E6 Rabbalshede-Strömstad . But, what about E6 Göteborg? Is it possible to provide AADT for E6 sections near Göteborg?


I made a map. 










The traffic system in Göteborg is quite a mess, highways lack number signs and many road signs on ordinary highways are even green!

Examples:

Road 159 is not signed as 159, instead it's signed as leading to 158 and E6 and sometimes it's called E 6.20

Road 155 is not number signed at the interchange with E6, though it is signed as 155 in the western direction! to make things even more confusing this road is sometimes called E6.21! 

Road 158 on the other hand is not officially a motorway but sometimes signed as one. 

To make things worse the roads and interchanges are largely old, curvy and sub-standard.


----------



## SmarterChild

And now I bring you some holiday photos.  Not all that good but I was mostly trying to kill time. 

E4 Nyköping - Norrköping


----------



## SmarterChild

Trying to catch some night shots at RV 40, Jönköping - Ulricehamn. E4 & RV40 is the fastest Stockholm - Göteborg link.

2+1






















































































































This part of the road was once of the most lethal roads here, but since then all turns where given separate lanes, speed was reduced to 70, overtaking prohibited and cameras installed and parts where replaced with a shiny new motorway last year but with an ADT of 12 000 it's remains a big bottleneck.


----------



## berlinwroclaw

SmarterChild said:


> I made a map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The traffic system in Göteborg is quite a mess, highways lack number signs and many road signs on ordinary highways are even green!
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Road 159 is not signed as 159, instead it's signed as leading to 158 and E6 and sometimes it's called E 6.20
> 
> Road 155 is not number signed at the interchange with E6, though it is signed as 155 in the western direction! to make things even more confusing this road is sometimes called E6.21!
> 
> Road 158 on the other hand is not officially a motorway but sometimes signed as one.
> 
> To make things worse the roads and interchanges are largely old, curvy and sub-standard.


Thanks for the map, it explains a lot to me.









North of your Göteborg map is an electronic table with travel expectations. Only 11 minutes to exit 73 between the junction with E20 and the junction with Rv40.









Point F on your map. So far, so good with the traffic density. Minor alteration is that I could see only see local destinations on the signs.









Point E on your map. Here we have to slow down. 









Point D on your map. Two lanes for E6 going to the bridge to meet road 155. Traffic jam at 3 o'clock in the afternoon. I had to stay in this 10 km/h section for at least 5 minutes. Here I can understand ElviS77:



ElviS77 said:


> Also, driving the E6 through Göteborg (Gothenburg) is a nightmare. Several massive interchanges in a very short stretch of road, some with exits on the left, makes a complete mess of things. It was jammed for kilometres around noon (and the speed limit was - for no apparent reason - reduced to 30 kph... not that it really made any difference, the traffic moved at 10). Are there plans to make the E6 bypass Göteborg? It seems necessary.


So: do you know any plans for a by-pass or widening?









Point C on your map. Junction with Rv40. Here we have space enough again, and the trip to the south can be continued with normal speed.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

SmarterChild said:


> But one have to take account of the holiday season! There aren't any mentionable traffic jams on the E6 in the rest of the year, Atleast not worse than on parts of the much more important E20 or RV40.
> 
> 
> According to road authorities,
> 
> *E6 has an AADT of 8 000 Rabbalshede-Strömstad. 36 km of new motorway to be finished by 2012.
> 
> 
> *The E20 between Alingsås and Vårgårda carries an AADT of 15 000 - 20 000! 23 km new motorway needed, construction start unknown but probably not before 2010.
> 
> *RV 40 has an AADT of 12 000 between Rångedala and Ulricehamn. 16 km new motorway was originally dued to be finished by 2012, new construction start postponed until after 2011.
> 
> So in conclusion; we can see that the E6 is very prioritized!


We (the Norwegians) do not have any reason to complain (and I do not many do), because of the slight delay on those 46 km between Rabbalshede and Strømstad. To put things in perspective, even after the E6 N/S-border-Oslo is completed, there are roughly 230 km of the Norwegian E6 with AADT higher than 8000 without motorway standard. Even after the 40 km motorway extension north of Oslo, there are quite long lengths of the Norwegian E6 in the Eastern part of the country (north of Oslo) and in Trøndelag with AADT around 15 000 without motorway standard. The perhaps worst example is E6 south of Trondheim, with an AADT of 25 000 on an ordinary two lane/two way road.

Besides, on the E6 south of the N/S border it seems like nine out of ten cars are Norwegian, mostly on their way to buy some cheap bacon or to their holiday home. Almost all traded holiday homes are sold to Norwegians these days. Thus, we buying back this former Norwegian territory bit by bit, and are very happy that the Swedes are fixing the infrastructure for us for free....


berlinwroclaw said:


> Thanks for the map, it explains a lot to me.
> 
> [Point D on your map. Two lanes for E6 going to the bridge to meet road 155. Traffic jam at 3 o'clock in the afternoon. I had to stay in this 10 km/h section for at least 5 minutes. Here I can understand ElviS77:


This is probably rush-hour in Gothenburg, although the holiday season probably makes the Gothenburg traffic lighter.


----------



## ElviS77

berlinwroclaw said:


> Traffic jam at 3 o'clock in the afternoon. I had to stay in this 10 km/h section for at least 5 minutes.


Actually, variable speed limit signs near the one in your picture said "30" when I passed through... at 1 or 2 pm in the afternoon. In high summer, when traffic should be lighter. Hopeless, but understandable: Massive junctions with the E20 and E45 almost on top of each other plus the 155 junction just north of the tunnel is a recipe for serious jams. A 3+3 bypass with a new E20/E45 junction would make serious sense. Thus, the current road running basically through the city could be remade into a city boulevard or expressway. But it would be very expensive, obviously: the new 15-km E18 west in Oslo (due beyond 2015) is estimated to set the government - and motorists - back 800-900 million euros.


----------



## berlinwroclaw

ElviS77 said:


> 3+3 bypass with a new E20/E45 junction


This one?

http://publikationswebbutik.vv.se/shopping/ShowItem____2499.aspx

2 February 2007 Plan by the Swedish Road Administration showing Marieholmstunneln Bypass in Göteborg. Here an image from this plan, showing the new E6-E45-E20 connection.










My knowledge of Swedish language is limited. Is there any information when construction will start?


----------



## Euklidisk

berlinwroclaw said:


> This one?
> 
> http://publikationswebbutik.vv.se/shopping/ShowItem____2499.aspx
> 
> 2 February 2007 Plan by the Swedish Road Administration showing Marieholmstunneln Bypass in Göteborg. Here an image from this plan, showing the new E6-E45-E20 connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My knowledge of Swedish language is limited. Is there any information when construction will start?


The green part will probably be built before the yellow one. The yellow part includes an expensive tunnel under the Göta river, as seen in the map. As for construction start there is no final decision yet. We'll know when the infrastructure bill is presentated later this fall. My tip is they'll give this project high priority.


----------



## BIL

Actually the green part (called Partihallsförbindelsen) has a construction start this autumn. Price 900 MSEK. A company (Skanska) has been given a signed contract to build it. It will take 2 years and finish in 2010. It was delayed for 2 years after the funding was decided because of the NIMBY effect (Not In My Backyard). Someone in the Bagaregården area (near the existing E20 road) did not want more traffic than already is by appealing everything and delaying as much as possible. Normally someone living near a new planned road might appeal and delay a lot, but noone lives near it, it is industrial area, and also railways (already noisy). The people appealing live near the existing road E20.

The yellow part (Marieholmstunneln) is a big improvement in capacity, much more than Partihallsförbindelsen, but costs much more, about 3000 MSEK. No decided time. Both are needed, since Marieholmstunneln without Partihallsförbindelsen would make megajam.


----------



## berlinwroclaw

BIL said:


> Actually the green part (called Partihallsförbindelsen) has a construction start this autumn. Price 900 MSEK. A company (Skanska) has been given a signed contract to build it. It will take 2 years and finish in 2010.


So we may have less traffic jam for E6 transit traffic here in 2010 .



BIL said:


> it is industrial area, and also railways (already noisy).


Looking at the map at the position of the railway and the planned tunnel, I was thinking why they did not plan the motorway section as a bridge close to the railroad bridge. Would be cheaper.


----------



## BIL

It would be cheaper with a bridge across the river rather than a tunnel, but the bridge must be openable as the railroad bridge is. So they have preferred a tunnel.


----------



## Schweden

Some random photos taken 19th august... with my brand new iPhone 


*E18 in Karlskoga, my hometown*, 2+2 with trafficlights and roundabouts.









*Lekhyttan*, LOOK, a new motorway! (well it's actually very hard to see with this crappy quality )








You can see some new signs and the road corridor to the left... =)









*On tha other side of tha construction*


















*Örebro*


















*........* zzzzz..... *ZZZzzzZZzzZzz* ..... zzzz...

..what? what?... Oh, *Södertälje*! (South of Stockholm)



























* STOOOOOCKHOOOOLM!!!! *


----------



## Dan

This fall is going to be a good season for Swedish motorways. Several new stretches are opening!


----------



## ImBoredNow

Nice Pics.
Great road quality, and good expansion.
One of the best in Europe I shall say.


----------



## Dan

The first official (and quite long) 120 km/h stretches are now up.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where are they located? E6/E4 through Southern Sweden?


----------



## Dan

Here is a map of all the recent speed changes (quite a few of them):











Höjd means raised and sänkt means lowered. The average speed in Sweden as a result of these changes has gone down a bit, but it is important to keep in mind that most of the lowerings were on smaller roads, particularly in the northern half of the country. Thus I would guess that in the southern half, the average has gone up, at least on the larger roads.

One will notice that the new E4 stretch north of Uppsala that opened last year is now 120, meaning that hopefully all new motorway stretches under construction are being built to 120 km/h standard (though the new motorway stretches north of Göteborg seem to still be 110).


----------



## SmarterChild

The arguement for keeping 110 on most motorways is that raising the speed limit to 120 would raise pollution levels, so only roads with a low ADT may see a 120 limit so that the CO2 levels are kept down and in turn the raised CO2 discharges from these roads are compensated by lower limits on other roads to make up for it. rather simplistic reasoning if you ask me!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Swedish volumes outside cities are low anyway, so I doubt if it really would make a difference. The fuel consumption difference between 110 and 120 is not that much. Trucks are another story though. My boss told me they drove 110 km/h in Canada. I guess that's really a gas-guzzling business.


----------



## Timon91

^^That's what I liked about Alaska, really everyone drives at the maximum speed. It might not be fuel efficient, but on busier roads its nice that you don't get 'stuck behind a truck'.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, you don't want to hit a moose with 110 kph. However, I doubt if it makes much difference with 100 kph.


----------



## Timon91

I doubt you want to hit a moose at 100 kph, so what? We (me and dad) drove about 120-130 kph in Alaska on the quiet roads. On the relatively busy roads we went with the flow.


----------



## BND

ChrisZwolle said:


> Swedish volumes outside cities are low anyway, so I doubt if it really would make a difference. The fuel consumption difference between 110 and 120 is not that much. Trucks are another story though. My boss told me they drove 110 km/h in Canada. I guess that's really a gas-guzzling business.


I don't think trucks are allowed to drive at 110 km/h. For example in Hungary the limit for trucks is 90 km/h on motorways, while it is 130 km/h for cars.


----------



## Morsue

In Sweden the limit for trucks is 80-90 kph, depending on factors such as weight etc. Though they are never allowed to go faster than the signed speed limit.


----------



## Dan

In other news, drivers on the E18 have reason to be happy this fall.

In the beginning of November, 

Motorway E18 Kronoparken - Skattkärr near Karlstad (4/5 km) opens in the next few weeks.

A new E18 stretch of 3.5 km right near the Norwegian border (Hån-Töcksfors) opens this in the next few weeks, 2+1 and for a part 2+2.

Motorway E18 Västjädra-Västerås (6.4 km) opens in November, replacing a particularly tight/annoying stretch there.

Motorway E18 Lekhyttan - Adolfsberg near Örebro (18.5 km) opens in December.

Another E18 stretch is being upgraded to motorway near Västerås/Enköping (which will bypass one of the two worst E18 stretches, a place where the speed limit is 50 km/h). E18 Sagån-Enköping is approximately 15km long and will open in fall 2010.


----------



## Schweden

http://www.nwt.se/ArticlePages/200809/23/20080923162948_NWT009/20080923162948_NWT009.dbp.asp


----------



## Schweden

http://www.na.se/artikel.asp?intId=1394541

Yay!


----------



## Timon91

I don't speak Swedish, but I think it says that the new E18 will open next monday :cheers:
btw, Swedish seems to be quite 'similar' to Dutch.


----------



## Morsue

It says a part of the new stretch of E18 will open next Monday, the rest not until December 22nd. The total length is 18,5 km and 10 of them are included now.

Swedish and Dutch are indeed very similar, because they're both Germanic languages. But it's a bit hard for Swedes to understand when Dutch people talk...


----------



## Timon91

^^Same the other way around


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, I can read Danish and Swedish, but to understand when I listen to it is a whole other thing though.


----------



## Timon91

When I hear Swedish or Danish it sounds quite much like German IMO


----------



## Dan

Dec 22...awfully close to Christmas! I guess most probably won't be going home before Dec 22 itself so it'll open right on time.


----------



## X236K

*My trip to Sweden, part I*

During last 2 weeks, I did some 2000 km on those nice roads in Sweden and took some pictures:

E4 heading to Norrköping:









My car broke down just 10 minutes after taking this shot. Thanks to Peugeot and AXA, I spent nice 3 days in Norrköping and the surrounding countryside.









E20, heading from Varberg to Malmö:









































































































































Getting close to the bridge toll gate:


----------



## X236K

*My trip to Sweden, part II*

And... THE BRIDGE!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very nice pics. I didn't get the Turning Torso that clear on my shots a year ago.

What about your car?


----------



## X236K

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very nice pics. I didn't get the Turning Torso that clear on my shots a year ago.
> 
> What about your car?


I used my Panasonic FZ7 with 12x zoom while cruising just 50 kmph so the pictures are surprisingly sharp. Also, it was very nice weather outside which helped me a lot.

My car was our company's P807, a crappy piece of s*** that should be scrapped as soon as possible. I had two failures that cost me 1.5k euro to fix and forced me to stay 5 more days.


----------



## X236K

BTW, I've seen many places where two wires were placed across the road, what are they for?


----------



## Timon91

You mean wires that count the amount of traffic passing by?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Truck tolls? (I heard Sweden was interested in the German maut).


----------



## Dan

X236K said:


> BTW, I've seen many places where two wires were placed across the road, what are they for?


Checking average speeds to see if more speed checks have to be done in the area (with the potential for speed cameras).


----------



## X236K

Dan1113 said:


> Checking average speeds to see if more speed checks have to be done in the area (with the potential for speed cameras).


How does this work? I doubt the speed check is the purpose... its impossible to calculate the speed by two wires as you need both time and perch figures...


----------



## Morsue

They're for counting traffic. As X236K notes, it's impossible to calculate speed with them.


----------



## Dan

I swear VV had said once that it was for calculating speed somehow. I apologize!


----------



## keber

From other thread:








I've never seen other than "generic" Sweden licence plate. How do you get that in Sweden? I assume, that cost is pretty high.


----------



## Dan

Dan1113 said:


> I swear VV had said once that it was for calculating speed somehow. I apologize!


I take back my apology. I asked VV and they said that they are indeed for speed.


----------



## X236K

Dan1113 said:


> I take back my apology. I asked VV and they said that they are indeed for speed.


So how does this work?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They have those custom plates in Denmark too. Usually only the more expensive cars.


----------



## Timon91

The distance between the wires is way to small to get a good view of the speed. When we see this in NL it's always used for counting traffic :dunno:


----------



## staff

I think it's something like SEK6000 (€600 more or less) to get a custom plate in Sweden.


----------



## Dan

Yes; it lasts 10 years.


----------



## Timon91

10 years??? That's a lot! Does this work the same way in the US?


----------



## Dan

I think in the state of Utah at least you paid a yearly fee.


----------



## Timon91

In the US I've seen lots of plates which are obviously custom plates, regarding the words that are on it. In England someone paid lots of money for the WE5T HAM plate :lol:


----------



## Dan

The second new E18 motorway stretch opening of the fall took place just a few days ago: E18 by Västerås, about 6.5 km.


----------



## SeanT

ChrisZwolle said:


> They have those custom plates in Denmark too. Usually only the more expensive cars.


 Mostly. it costs you €700-800 so it is not a cheap way of living:nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7

E4 motorway. Drawbridge.


----------



## SeanT

Nice pictures from Sweden.


----------



## Morsue

^^ It's a nice piece of infrastructure but very vulnerable. In 1990 it was rammed by a ship and traffic had to deviate for a year causing massive traffic jams. Btw, I don't I've seen a similar design on a motorway bridge anywhere in Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ A27 near Geertruidenberg, Netherlands


----------



## Morsue

I knew I could count on you giving me a good example 
Have there been any accidents there like the one in Södertälje?


----------



## Dan

The 90 speed limit on the E4 north of Stockholm has been expended a few km, now it goes until Häggvik. Going south from Stockholm, one will now not hit 110 until after Södertälje! The 110 that came before Södertälje has now been changed to 100.


----------



## pijanec

What's with the obsession with low speed limits? It is not that those funny limits are making your roads more safer if you compare it to rest of the Europe.


----------



## Ingenioren

Ofcourse they do... ;P But they are still a pain in the ass...


----------



## pijanec

Data are not really supporting the idea.


----------



## Timon91

Switzerland is surprisingly low. But since they just counted the motorways, it's still possible.


----------



## Ingenioren

Interesting diagram  I would have never tought France with their aggressive driving culture and high limits (130km/h) would have less accidents than for example Norway (100km/h)....;P A lot of these accidents are aubviously caused by snow and ice covered motorways and on/off ramps. (Wich i guess are also frequent in Switzerland)

But the roads that are given a lesser speed limit in question are roads with many accidents, while good roads with few accidents are getting limit raised to 120.


----------



## Dan

Sweden recently changed many speed limits. Some motorway stretches became 120 km/h. However due to the environmental policy, the average speed limit of all roads could not increase so as to not increase the co2 emissions. Thus, since some roads saw a raised speed limit, many others saw a lowered speed limit. Much of it was deemed due to safety reasons though -- 40, 60, 80, 100, 120 became new legal speed limits, so roads that were better fit for 60 but that were 70 so as to not be so slow were lowered whereas some 90s were raised to 100 etc. Overall average speed limits went down by about 1% I think.


----------



## BND

I think the "great" Hungarian result can be thanked to those truck and bus drivers who oversleep behind the steering wheel. However, the number of fatal road accidents has decreased by one third since last year, so at least there is some progress.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's worse than the Netherlands (almost twice as high)


----------



## ElviS77

pijanec said:


> Norwegian deaths on motorways are very year dependant. So even one serious accident with a lot of deaths can seriously alter the statistics.


I can assure you that that's not the case with our national statistics. Their development - positive or negative - is and has always been gradual and moderate. Besides, since we don't have more than 300 kms of motorway, there hasn't really been a need for specific motorway related issues. We've had a slight increase in road deaths the past couple of years, though, even though quite a few new motorway sections have opened. And these have been virtually free of fatal accidents, btw. As for a "serious accident with a lot of deaths" - they haven't happened on our motorways. Ever.


----------



## ElviS77

Ingenioren said:


> Thru, i read a few days ago from an official that on E6 trough Østfold there had been no deaths since the opening (2005), and i've read simular claims about E18 Vestfold....
> 
> I could understand that we have a lot of small accidents on the motorways since we have a long winter, but they are not fatal....


Afaik, there have been some 5 fatalities on the E18 motorway south of Oslo 2000-2008. Similar figures apply to the E6 north and south of our capital. On other motorways..? Well, that's about 90% of what we've got, and I seriously doubt that the remainding sections around Oslo, Bergen and Stavanger would affect this at all. In short, the network is a bit short to evaluate, but if one were to do just that, my guess is that it would be among the safest, if not the very safest, in the world.


----------



## ElviS77

For those of you particularly interested in Norwegian road deaths, here are some statistics from the Norwegian national census bureau:

http://www.ssb.no/english/subjects/10/12/20/vtuaar_en/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 Malmö - Helsingborg*

1. First exit coming from Denmark on E20.









2. A junction is called a "Trafikplats".









3. Exit Lockarp.









4. Long distances for Dutchmen 









5. Exit Malmö-Sudost?









6. These gantry's look a bit flimsy.









7. Now we're talking distances.









8. Make it a double feature 









9. Klagerup exit.









10. Trafikplats Sallerup.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

11. Exit 15 it is. 









12. Another Malmö metropolitan exit.









13. It seems to be a cloverleaf.









14. The interchange.









15. Exit 16b.









16. Exit Arlöv.









17. Notice the shape of the exit sign.









18. Major interchange ahead.









19. It's exit 18.









20. Göteborg is three hours away. Stockholm is six hours away.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

21. Trafikplats close-up.









22. Strangely, no sign of Helsingborg.









23. Exit Lomma.









24. What does that white E22 N sign mean?









25. Densely populated area... for Swedish standards.









26. Danish-style exit.









27. Distance sign.









28. Borgeby Exit.









29. Sign is illuminated from above.









30. Exit 22.


----------



## Timon91

Pic 30: It seems like someone had to break quite fast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

31. What kind of font do they use?









32. New pavement and shiny crashbarriers!









33. Another exit with extensive facilities.









34. McDonalds even conquered Sweden.









35. Exit 23.









36. Inching closer to Göteborg.









37. Bjuv exit.









38. Trees! They don't have many of them in Sweden 









39. The sea... Including horizon pollution 









40. Eslöv exit ahead.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

41. E4 is signed indirectly.









42. Ah Helsingborg.









43. Swedish countryside and cable barriers.









44. Landskrona-North exit.









45. Open countryside... Nice in a snowstorm.









46. Exit 26.









47. Helsingborg is not far now.









48. Time to get a burger.









49. Rest area.









50. Quite some view ahead.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

51. The ride back exit.









52. Yay, Stockholm.









53. Cool peek.









54. Approaching E4 interchange.









55. Big road numbers.









56. I noticed there are quite some older cars on the road (more than 10 years old). Because of the high registration fees?









57. E4 distances.









58. E6 distances.









59. Helsingborg-East exit.









60. Quite some traffic here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

61. Big E4 interchange ahead.









62. Some E4 bonus pics. This section has extremely bad pavement. Concrete with track formation, never seen that...









63. Bjuv exit.









64. The exit.









65. I took this exit.









66. Getting back south.









That´s it, I had to drive back quite a few hours to my rental home near Middelfart in western Denmark.


----------



## Verso

On-turning pics! :colgate:

Swedish signs are quite picturesque. But haven't we already seen these pics?


----------



## Timon91

^^Yes, but Chris is showing all his pics from his picasa albums again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I posted them in an album 15 months ago. But I enhanced these pictures


----------



## Dan

A couple comments:

Not all junctions are called 'trafikplats', in Värmland and Västmanland (I think) counties they are 'motet', like somethingmotet. Surely in other counties too, I think Västra Götaland does it too but I'm not sure. There are a few other differences county-by-county...for example around Helsingborg (Skåne) in particular there are lots of signs that don't use all caps, and some say Trafikplats like you pictured. In most other counties all signs are all in caps. Most signs are in caps even in Skåne though, so they aren't consistant.

Speaking of consistently, the thing that bothers me the most about Swedish road signs are that in some places the exit signs are integrated into the main sign, in most not. You'd think that this would be because the exit signs got introduced later and they didn't want to replace all the signs - yes. But in many places even brand new signs have it not included. In the motorway that opened not long ago north of Uppsala, the very first sign has it integrated but not the rest.  Argh. Other than these things though, signs are pretty integrated throughout the country.

The white E22 sign that you asked about is an alternative route for the E22. White signs like that are alternative routes.


----------



## staff

ChrisZwolle said:


> 1. First exit coming from Denmark on E20.


Just a small correction! This is actually the fourth exit coming from Denmark. The first one is a truck rest-stop calld "Skånegården" (not sure it counts though), the second one is Trafikplats Vintrie, and the third one is Trafikplats Petersborg (big interchange with E6 and E22).


----------



## jpeter

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Sweden? Thanks


----------



## Dan

The E18 has gotten several improvements and new motorway segments this year. The last major one for the next year and a half or so to open will be opening on the 22nd: on Monday almost 20 km of new motorway opens west of Örebro.


----------



## Schweden

Dan1113 said:


> The E18 has gotten several improvements and new motorway segments this year. The last major one for the next year and a half or so to open will be opening on the 22nd: on Monday almost 20 km of new motorway opens west of Örebro.


It's already open!
but, the speed limit is for now 90.


----------



## Dan

All of it? I thoughy only part had opened.


----------



## Schweden

Dan1113 said:


> All of it? I thoughy only part had opened.


Yup, it's all open now!


----------



## Dan

Then what's the point of the opening ceremony taking place on the 22nd? Haha. Is that just when they raise it to 110 km/h?

Anyway, glad to see it open. I'll be driving it on Tuesday.


----------



## X236K

I thought it was opened few months ago...


----------



## Schweden

Dan1113 said:


> Then what's the point of the opening ceremony taking place on the 22nd? Haha. Is that just when they raise it to 110 km/h?


Probably


----------



## SeanT

Guys, what about that tunnel in Malmö? Is it finnished yet?:dunno:


----------



## Schweden

SeanT said:


> Guys, what about that tunnel in Malmö? Is it finnished yet?:dunno:


That train tunnel?


----------



## SeanT

Schweden said:


> That train tunnel?


 I´m not sure. I think I´ve heard sthing in the news about a tunnel in/near Malmö????
.....Never mind.


----------



## staff

No motorway tunnels are being built in Malmö right now. You're probably thinking of the train tunnel (Citytunneln) that is soon to be finished.


----------



## staff

ChrisZwolle said:


> 1. First exit coming from Denmark on E20.


By the way, regarding exits on Malmö's outer beltway, the exit above will actually become the fifth exit after the bridge in the future, as a new junction is planned just west of the Petersborg Kreuz. It is due for completion in the winter of 2010/2011.


----------



## Dan

Swedish licenses are changing looks again.  Mostly just to change the name on it though, as the responsible agency will now be Transportstyrelsen after the new year (instead of Vägverket).


----------



## SeanT

staff said:


> No motorway tunnels are being built in Malmö right now. You're probably thinking of the train tunnel (Citytunneln) that is soon to be finished.


 ...Yes, it has to be that, thanks...:banana:


----------



## Natomasken

jpeter said:


> Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Sweden? Thanks


Here you go:










That's on the E20 coming in from Denmark, taken in July 04.


----------



## Dan

Just as I suspected, the fact that the motorway sign no longer means 110, developed area sign 50, etc. means that the speed limit signs technically no longer exist in Sweden.

I emailed Vägverket and they replied:
"Upplysningsmärke vid riksgräns" infördes i vägmärkesförordningen den 1 juni 2007, men redan 1 november 2008 togs det bort igen. Anledningen var bl. a. just det du påpekar, att motorväg inte längre har en enda "bashastighet". Det är ändå möjligt att det kommer att komponeras egna informationsskyltar vid gränsövergångarna."

This is saying that the signs began in June 2007 but were removed as of November 2008 because of the reason mentioned above. He also says however that maybe in the future there will be some kind of information sign at borders.


----------



## Morsue

These border signs could be really confusing for foreigners (and Swedes who don't know about these changes).


----------



## Dan

Maybe the message means they've actually physically removed them.


----------



## pmaciej7

Some movies from around Stockholm. Motorway Nacka-Kista.


----------



## Morsue

The clips are all marked as private, can't see.


----------



## pmaciej7

:doh:

I hate Youtube with all these complicated settings :gaah:

Try now.


----------



## Morsue

pmaciej7 said:


> :doh:
> 
> I hate Youtube with all these complicated settings :gaah:
> 
> Try now.


Yay! :cheer::nocrook:

The first video encompassing the entire Södra Länken tunnel system is really nice.


----------



## Morsue

We need a semantics scholar to clean this one up...


----------



## ElviS77

Morsue said:


> We need a semantics scholar to clean this one up...


Well... I'd say a slightly more overbearing attitude amongst a select number of members would suffice... 

Sooooo... My problem-solving suggestion is as follows: Unless otherwise *explicitly* stated, 3x2 should be interpreted as equal to 2x3 or 6-lane. 

(The "problem" might of course be that bickering about this is an important activity in itself...:nuts


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No 3x2 = three carriageways of two lanes each. |!|!| |!|!| |!|!|


----------



## Majestic

Rules of the game were already established lads:

Traffic terminology


----------



## deranged

That has to be one of the best-looking tunnels scenes I've seen.


----------



## ElviS77

ChrisZwolle said:


> No 3x2 = three carriageways of two lanes each. |!|!| |!|!| |!|!|


I know this. But... I really don't think the average user of this page differenciates all that much, even though he or she perhaps should. Thus my urge for explicitness...

Personally, I prefer 3+3, 2+2 etc, where the plus represents some form of central divider.


----------



## Dan

The new E18 in Stockholm will start construction very soon! 

It will be going from a regular road with lots of stop lights etc to a motorway partly in a tunnel connecting with the E4. Construction begins on the 20th. 
http://www.vv.se/templates/page3____5265.aspx









Red is the new road, yellow are tunnels, blue are bridges.


----------



## Schweden

Great news!


----------



## Morsue

This is a greatly needed project. But I'm wondering how they will keep the current E4 between Kista and Järva Krog from becoming jammed. Plus they need a better solution for the traffic going from the E4 to and through Bergshamra.


----------



## ElviS77

Dan said:


> The new E18 in Stockholm will start construction very soon!
> 
> It will be going from a regular road with lots of stop lights etc to a motorway partly in a tunnel connecting with the E4. Construction begins on the 20th.


Is it going to be 2+2 or 3+3?


----------



## Morsue

2x2 from Hjulsta to Rinkeby and then 2x3 from Rinkeby to Kista.

http://www.vv.se/filer/16681/Förslaget.pdf


----------



## metasmurf

Here's some pitures from Umeå and E12 between Umeå and Lycksele. Not actual freeways but hey, something different.

Umeå urban avenue



















E12 Umeå - Lycksele


----------



## nerdly_dood

Okay so how about just not using the "x" with such 2x3 or 3x2 highways? Just call them a 3+3 or a 2+2+2 to make it clear what you're talking about.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Different countries use different traffic engineering terminology.

For instance, France and the Netherlands use 2x3, while the British use D3M (dual 3 motorway), while the Americans and Germans say "Six-lane" or "Sechsstreifig".


----------



## Jeroen669

^^ I always thought "spur" was more common used in German.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Watch the construction signs, they'll say "sechsstreifiger ausbau der A1" etc. But you have Fahrstreifen and Fahrspur, don't know the exact difference, maybe they mean the same. I guess "Fahrbahn" means the entire roadway made up of one piece of pavement.


----------



## flierfy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Watch the construction signs, they'll say "sechsstreifiger ausbau der A1" etc. But you have Fahrstreifen and Fahrspur, don't know the exact difference, maybe they mean the same. I guess "Fahrbahn" means the entire roadway made up of one piece of pavement.


Fahrstreifen is the correct term as Spur relates to the track a vehicle leaves or would leave.

Fahrbahn is legally only the area one is allowed to drive on. That excludes hard shoulders and hard strips. In the context of constructing the road one refers to the whole paved width as Fahrbahn though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E4 just north of Jönköping


----------



## staff

^^
That's a nice scenic road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Worth mentioning is the "Slussen", an cloverleaf in the center of Stockholm build in 1935. It is considered the first (and probably still the only) inner-city cloverleaf in the world.
1939 view:









todays view:









The first German cloverleaf was the Schkeuditzer Kreuz near Leipzig, partially opened in 1936 and fully opened in 1938.


----------



## Koesj

^^ I was planning to do Groningen - Uppsala in a Kangoo but you can't beat €10 tickets from Bremen to Skavsta.

How's the rush hour in Stockholm, is the Essingeleden often jammed?


----------



## rarse

Hi kanterberg,

thank you for the photos and comments!





kanterberg said:


> Like the US, Sweden recently started to add s, n, v and ö to road numbers when a destination city is not given on the sign





kanterberg said:


> Approaching the E4-interchange where we can go south towards Stockholm or north towards Uppsala.


So if I understood correctly, here ^^ should be E4 s for Stockholm and E4 n for Uppsala.?




kanterberg said:


> A confusing lane indicator sign:


I agree :nuts:




kanterberg said:


>


Is that Mercedes *E*?




kanterberg said:


> Entering the half-finished ring road


Looks nice. The other motorways in Sweden look pretty rural. And the color of the asphalt is different from central European motorways. It's lighter.

Off topic: Urban or Rural?




kanterberg said:


> tunnel


Looks nice, but pretty unusual tunnel to me. It reminds me on some car driving computer game.


----------



## Mateusz

I would say it's Mercedes S Klasse


----------



## kanterberg

> So if I understood correctly, here ^^ should be E4 s for Stockholm and E4 n for Uppsala.?


No, not when a destination city is given. The directional V on the E18 is only given when there is no destination city and when the exit will not take you directly to that road. 





> Is that Mercedes


I think it's an E-klasse but I'm not sure. 



> Looks nice. The other motorways in Sweden look pretty rural. And the color of the asphalt is different from central European motorways. It's lighter.


Most of this strech is in urgent need of a new layer of asphalt, that's for sure 



> Looks nice, but pretty unusual tunnel to me. It reminds me on some car driving computer game.


At least this guy confused the tunnel for fun and games. He's flying a 2 meter RC-plane through the entire length of the tunnel, piloting the plane from his car. At least he's following the speed limit :nuts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-QJLOVLg7M&feature=related


----------



## piotr71

@*kanterberg*

I am really happy to see your pictures, mainly because they remind me one of my Scandinavian trip made 8 years ago. I drove on this road from Sundsvall and can say that entering Stockholm made me very impressed. 

Another thing is that I could not believe then, how densely congested Swedish capital could be.


----------



## lpioe

I'm a bit surprised Stockholm is signed via the E20 instead of via Route 40 in Göteborg (Example).

According to Google Maps it's more than 40 minutes longer.

Any explanation for this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

piotr71 said:


> Another thing is that I could not believe then, how densely congested Swedish capital could be.


8 years ago, there was only the E4 and some suburban motorways. The Södra Länken didn't exist back then, and there are not many alternate routes for the E4 around Stockholm due to all the bodies of water. And lets not forget Stockholm is a metropolitan area of 2 million people. 

What is needed is that full ring around the center (especially Östra länken) and the Förbifart Stockholm on the west side. 

One of the reasons of the Trängelskatt in Stockholm was the overload of traffic that would have otherwise used E4, but since E4 is so congested, they just as well could drive through the city center. 

Forcing people off the road by road pricing doesn't work. The best solution is to make an alternate route attractive by it's quality of service, in this case E4 and the Östra Länken. People don't drive through a city center for fun, they only do that if they have to (for example if their origin or destination is there, or when alternate routes are even less attractive).


----------



## kanterberg

lpioe said:


> I'm a bit surprised Stockholm is signed via the E20 instead of via Route 40 in Göteborg (Example).
> 
> According to Google Maps it's more than 40 minutes longer.
> 
> Any explanation for this?


This is an ongoing debate. Not only is it shorter to take the E4 and road 40, it is a lot faster with motorway standard about 90 percent of the way. However, the Road authority has so far refused to change the signs. According to their principles, they only signpost a city if the road leads all the way to that destination. 

There are currently no plans to change the signage. The last time I read an article about it the official comment from the Road authority was: "We assume people have maps and can choose for themselves".


----------



## kanterberg

Koesj said:


> ^^ I was planning to do Groningen - Uppsala in a Kangoo but you can't beat €10 tickets from Bremen to Skavsta.
> 
> How's the rush hour in Stockholm, is the Essingeleden often jammed?


Essingeleden is getting close to its capacity limit. The problem is that after they widened it to 2x4 lanes it doesn't have an emergency strip; you can imagine what happens when there is an accident or just a flat tire - it can get jammed for hours. At since Stockholm is built across a series of islands there really is not that many alternate routes to take.


----------



## kanterberg

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is needed is that full ring around the center (especially Östra länken) and the Förbifart Stockholm on the west side.


I agree! The Förbifart Stockholm has now become an issue in the upcoming parliamentary election in two months. If the center-right government is re-elected construction begins next year. If the red-green opposition wins they have said they will hold a referendum about buildning the by-pass. 



ChrisZwolle said:


> One of the reasons of the Trängelskatt in Stockholm was the overload of traffic that would have otherwise used E4, but since E4 is so congested, they just as well could drive through the city center.
> 
> Forcing people off the road by road pricing doesn't work. The best solution is to make an alternate route attractive by it's quality of service, in this case E4 and the Östra Länken. People don't drive through a city center for fun, they only do that if they have to (for example if their origin or destination is there, or when alternate routes are even less attractive).


I think road pricing might work if it is combined with new roads. The problem seems to be that people advocating road pricing seem to think that it can be used as an alternative to buildning new roads. 

I also think it is easier to justify road pricing if the money is in some way given back to motorists. In the financing proposal for the Förbifart Stockholm, a huge part of the cost will be covered by means collected as "trängselskatt". Without that money I imagine there would be no room for the Förbifart in the state budget...

...another example is the recently added fourth lane on E4 north of Stockholm. During the construction phase, they put up big signs saying something like "This project was paid for by trängselskatt (congestion tax)". 

Again, this is an issue in the election since the oppostion has promised that all money collected from congestion tax will be invested in public transport rather than new roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

kanterberg said:


> I also think it is easier to justify road pricing if the money is in some way given back to motorists. In the financing proposal for the Förbifart Stockholm, a huge part of the cost will be covered by means collected as "trängselskatt". Without that money I imagine there would be no room for the Förbifart in the state budget...


It's kind of weird that the richest countries of Europe cannot make some larger funds available for road projects. The amount of highway spending as a proportion of GDP is very appalling in Scandinavia and the Benelux. A healthy amount is around 2 - 2.5%, but I bet Sweden barely reaches 0.5%. 



> ...another example is the recently added fourth lane on E4 north of Stockholm. During the construction phase, they put up big signs saying something like "This project was paid for by trängselskatt (congestion tax)".


I'm sorry, but such signs are only there to create some support for the congestion tax. The congestion tax is absolutely not necessary as a mean to create some extra funding. In most developed European countries, the revenue from automobility exceeds road-related expenditure between 2 and 5 times. It's not the motorists fault that the government don't want to create a larger highway budget. They pay more than enough for it. It's like going to the cinema, pay for 5 people and get 1 seat.



> Again, this is an issue in the election since the oppostion has promised that all money collected from congestion tax will be invested in public transport rather than new roads.


That is 100% money down the drain. Studies have shown that in European countries, with comprehensive existing public transport systems, significant investment in transit will reduce road traffic by around 1%, which is not noticeable for the daily driver. I'm sorry, but this is legalized theft. 

Isn't it weird that people who are already mooching off of the taxpayer by travelling with public transport, should get even more money? Rail advocates always talk about the "subsidized roads", while in fact there is nothing more subsidized than rail and buses. If you pay a bus or train fare, the farebox recovery ratio is at best 30 - 40%. The rest is simply taxpayers money.


----------



## kanterberg

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's kind of weird that the richest countries of Europe cannot make some larger funds available for road projects. The amount of highway spending as a proportion of GDP is very appalling in Scandinavia and the Benelux. A healthy amount is around 2 - 2.5%, but I bet Sweden barely reaches 0.5%.


Something like that. The total budget for the entire transport system is about 2,5 percent of GDP, road projects receive less than half of that.

What’s even more worrying is that on April 1st this year the National Road Authority (Vägverket) ceased to exist! The public authorities for roads, railways, harbours and airports have been combined to a huge authority called The Transportation Administration (Trafikverket). It is responsible for the long-term planning of the transport system for road, rail, maritime and air traffic. I fear this will make it even harder to build new roads when funds are approved for “transport” and not for roads and railways separately.hno:

I think – and please correct me if I’m wrong - that Sweden is the first country not to have a separate authority for road infrastructure. Unfortunately, I fear other countries will follow. 




> I'm sorry, but such signs are only there to create some support for the congestion tax. The congestion tax is absolutely not necessary as a mean to create some extra funding. In most developed European countries, the revenue from automobility exceeds road-related expenditure between 2 and 5 times. It's not the motorists fault that the government don't want to create a larger highway budget. They pay more than enough for it. It's like going to the cinema, pay for 5 people and get 1 seat.


In principle you are absolutely right. However, you have to take into account what the political reality looks like. The congestion tax is not going to be abolished anytime soon. In fact, Parliament recently approved a congestion tax scheme for Göteborg so things are going to get worse before they get better. My point is that if the congestion tax is here to stay it should at least be directly linked to investment in new roads and maintenance of existing roads. 



> That is 100% money down the drain. Studies have shown that in European countries, with comprehensive existing public transport systems, significant investment in transit will reduce road traffic by around 1%, which is not noticeable for the daily driver. I'm sorry, but this is legalized theft.
> 
> Isn't it weird that people who are already mooching off of the taxpayer by travelling with public transport, should get even more money? Rail advocates always talk about the "subsidized roads", while in fact there is nothing more subsidized than rail and buses. If you pay a bus or train fare, the farebox recovery ratio is at best 30 - 40%. The rest is simply taxpayers money.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Studies have shown that in European countries, with comprehensive existing public transport systems, significant investment in transit will reduce road traffic by around 1%, which is not noticeable for the daily driver. I'm sorry, but this is legalized theft.


Basically it is true but in a metropolitan area where a subway or S-Bahn can transport 20-25 thousand people per hour per direction, developing the public transport can be really effective financially as well. It is a proven fact, not only studies ;-)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The number of people transported by public transport says 0.0 about the profitability of a system. NYC's subway is one of the busiest in the world, yet requires massive subsidies. 

While transit systems indeed have the capacity to transport massive amounts of people, in this discussion you have to see the link between road traffic and public transport. We're talking about automobility related revenue moved to public transport spending to reduce road congestion. That just doesn't work. If you want to improve public transport, start getting revenue by the people who actually use it. So increase fares. But that's a non-starter for most governments... The idea of the user paying regular price for a service! 

Double standards. Apparently, it is considered reasonable to tax motorists to death, but it is not reasonable to let public transport users even pay half of the actual price...


----------



## RV

Finland has also this year ceased Road Authority (Tiehallinto). The Traffic Authority has taken its place. Not good


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> The number of people transported by public transport says 0.0 about the profitability of a system. NYC's subway is one of the busiest in the world, yet requires massive subsidies.


Right. What I ment is that people that use the subway do not use the roads so the subway reduces the costs of building roads. If all the PT users drove a car there would be big congestions which could be solved only by extremely expensive road constructions (we all know that road construction in a densely built city center can be extremely expensive).
You wrote that PT only reduces the roads' traffic by 1% which is not true for sure. It can be true as an average but if you have a subway it will reduce the traffic of roads located somewhere else by 0.0000% and roads of the same location by 5-50%.
So it is not effective financially in a direct way but indirectly: you spare the price of a motorway in the city center. I you had not the subway, building a 2×3 lane motorway in a city center and maintaining it would be much more expensive for the government than building and maintaining the subway. And if you add parking lots, the effectivity of PT is even better.
The S-Bahn of Berlin transports more than 1 million people daily. 800 thousand cars if all of them would changed to car! Where on Earth could you build roads for that amount of cars in a city where you don't have a single quadratmeter free place?

If you ask me I would do it this way: no tax in fuel price (only VAT and taxes which are built in to the prices of every goods) but road fares for every road, and these fares should be calculated by the construction and maintenance costs of that special road where you pay it. Simultanously the same for PT, cancelling all public subsidies. A large part of PT would disappear within some weeks but the modal split in city centers would move to the favour of PT, I'm sure.

This dispute shall be caesed here because it is not related to the Swedish motorways which are mostly outside the metropolitan area


----------



## josem_ss

hey thats real good


----------



## Attus

Here I have some statistics, a result of a public opinion research. In this research we asked only adult people (15+) that are living in cities (so suburban inhabintants were not asked). 
For the question of "How often do you use public transport?" 76% answered in Stockholm that they use it at least once a week (39% use it daily) which is the 4th highest value in EU (Paris, London and Prague have higher values).
It's only 10% in Stockholm that uses PT lass then once a month.

The picture is a little bit different if the question is how the respondent travels to his/her workplace/school daily. In Stockholm 48% uses the public transport (about the 25th place out of 75in EU) and only 15% uses a car (the rest walks or cycles). So 3 of 4 that use a motorized vehicle choose the public transport. (Btw. 87% of PT users is satisfied with PT which is the 5th highest value in 75 European cities). 

What does it mean? Knowing that a lot of "outside users" (people that are not inhabitants of the city) drive a car in Stockholm as well we can still say that if all the PT users changed to car the road traffic in Stockholm would grow by 100% or more. Knowing the geographical environment I am sure it would reduce the living quality by a lot.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is exactly why I was talking about situations with *existing* comprehensive public transport systems. 

Of course, in a situation where you have zero public transport, it will reduce road traffic if you introduce it. But that's not relevant right now, as we're talking about a metropolitan area which already has an extensive public transport system.

What we're talking about, is the ability of an existing public transport system to reduce road traffic further. Once you have an extensive PT system, it reaches its maximum potential of road users that will travel by PT. That is why further investment in PT may be useful for existing PT users, but not effective to further significantly reduce road traffic. This is the case in Stockholm, and indeed most major European metropolitan areas. 

That is why I think that taking road-related revenue (trängelskatt) and proceed them to PT projects to reduce road traffic is money down the drain. I think the PT users should finance further improvements themselves, and not mooching off of road users who don't want to or cannot use public transport. (that's why I was talking about legalized theft, there is nothing a motorist can do to prevent that his tax money will be spend on other fields than roads)


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Once you have an extensive PT system, it reaches its maximum potential of road users that will travel by PT. That is why further investment in PT may be useful for existing PT users, but not effective to further significantly reduce road traffic. This is the case in Stockholm, and indeed most major European metropolitan areas.


Why is that? As extensive a PT system may be, it cannot reach any destination in a town. If they extend further a system with new destinations and new timetables, it can attract more drivers.

Just an example. Here in my city - Bologna, IT - there's a huge park called Parco Nord, in the northern outskirts of the city. In summer, many concerts and festivals are held there, so it is a popular destination. But there is only one line of buses going there, they are not very frequent and stop at night. So I'm forced to go there by car.
If they upgrade this line, using more buses, more frequently and all night long, I would be more than happy to leave the car home and go there by PT.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is exactly why I was talking about situations with *existing* comprehensive public transport systems.


1., Basically I agree 
2., In details: a public transport system is not like a light switch that has only two statuses: on or off. PT can be more or less developed, more or less comprehensive. So even in a metropolitan area where PT system seems to be very comprehensive it is possible to make further developments that make the whole traffic system (PT + roads together) much more effective (and even very poor PT networks can remain poor if development is a subject of political decisions instead of effectivity calculations). 
So I think each planned PT development has to be examined separately whether it helps making the traffic system more effective or not and you're right that in areas where PT is extensiv and effective (e.g. in Stockholm) ot is difficult (or even impossible) to find really effective further PT developments.
But as you are a qualified person I am sure you know it as well 

Although we seem to stand in opposite sites I think our opinions are very similar and it's a pleasure for me discussing with you


----------



## Nexis

ChrisZwolle said:


> The number of people transported by public transport says 0.0 about the profitability of a system. NYC's subway is one of the busiest in the world, yet requires massive subsidies.
> 
> While transit systems indeed have the capacity to transport massive amounts of people, in this discussion you have to see the link between road traffic and public transport. We're talking about automobility related revenue moved to public transport spending to reduce road congestion. That just doesn't work. If you want to improve public transport, start getting revenue by the people who actually use it. So increase fares. But that's a non-starter for most governments... The idea of the user paying regular price for a service!
> 
> Double standards. Apparently, it is considered reasonable to tax motorists to death, but it is not reasonable to let public transport users even pay half of the actual price...


Like i said before , the NYC system wouldn't need that much subsided or any at all if the MTA wasn't corrupt. So in the Future don't use NYC , use another city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The farebox recovery ratio is 37.1% for MTA. That has nothing to do with corruption. It is similar to the farebox recovery ratios for other major cities. 

The farebox recovery ratio is a figure that shows how much revenue a transport agency receives through it's paying customers relative to the expenses to operate and maintain their system. 

In this case, travelers pay 37.1% of the actual expenses. The rest is usually covered by real estate exploitation, advertising and above all; government subsidies (for example local sales taxes or gas tax).

It should also be noted the government also compensates a transport authority through traveler credits. For example, in some countries, students can travel for "free". The government compensates the transport authority for these travelers. It sometimes varies how these figures are included, but it should be noted some farebox recovery ratios thus also include government compensations (that is tax money). In some cases, the subsidy can be as high as 80 - 90% of all income for a transport agency.


----------



## khawa

*New Hudiksvall bypass on E4*

An additional leg of motorway on E4 between Enånger and Hudiksvall is due to open in the fall of 2011. Here are some pictures of the new Hudiksvall bypass u/c on July 16, 2010.


----------



## rarse

Hi khawa.

Thanks for the info and for the pictures. It looks great. :cheers:

Anyway with "new Hudiksvall bypass" you mean the one that is in Google maps western of town?


----------



## khawa

rarse said:


> Hi khawa.
> 
> Thanks for the info and for the pictures. It looks great. :cheers:
> 
> Anyway with "new Hudiksvall bypass" you mean the one that is in Google maps western of town?


The pictures are taken at the location indicated by the red arrow on the capture below. The new strech of motorway is highlighted in blue.


----------



## rarse

OK thanks, now I see what did you mean with "new".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there plans for a Sundsvall bypass?


----------



## khawa

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there plans for a Sundsvall bypass?


Yes, 
here


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Förbifart Stockholm (bypass)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New speed limits in Sweden (2009)

Höjd = increased
Sänkt = lowered









Apparently, many 110 limits in Northern Sweden were lowered to 100 km/h or less. Many roads in southern Sweden increased to 90 km/h.


----------



## metasmurf

As far as I know, the Hudiksvall bypass will not be motorway, but 2+2. Sundsvall bypass however will be motorway. Additionally, a mediocre "bypass" is being built in Umeå, 2+2 and 2+1 with 90% roundabouts. 










The eastern road will be the new E4. To pass Umeå on this 2+2/2+1 road, drivers will have to pass 8(!) roundabouts, as well as a long stretch with 70km/h. The road passes through residential areas with lots of local traffic. Possibly the worst bypass ever to be constructed.

More info: http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Vasterbotten/Umeaprojektet/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably a "Fyrfältsväg" (literally; dual carriageway or multilane-road).


----------



## Uppsala

metasmurf said:


> As far as I know, the Hudiksvall bypass will not be motorway, but 2+2. Sundsvall bypass however will be motorway.


I think it's going to be a road with 2+2-standard (not really motorway), but with motorway signs. Same like the motorway from Söderhamn to Enånger.


----------



## metasmurf

Uppsala said:


> I think it's going to be a road with 2+2-standard (not really motorway), but with motorway signs. Same like the motorway from Söderhamn to Enånger.


It's funny how that stretch Söderhamn - Enånger can be classified as motorway. This isn't motorway to me










hno:


----------



## Uppsala

metasmurf said:


> It's funny how that stretch Söderhamn - Enånger can be classified as motorway. This isn't motorway to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:


This road was opened in 1999 and the first years it was not classified as a motorway. All of the signs at this road was not at the standard for motorways too. Like the signs at the picture that are definitely not motorways standard. The junctions are not like the motorways standard, more like just a normal road. But in 2003 they reclassified this road to a motorway. They put motorways signs at the road. But they didn’t chance the rest of the signs tha are still not in motorways standard. And the junctions still not look like a motorway. So this motorway is quite funny.


----------



## ElviS77

metasmurf said:


> As far as I know, the Hudiksvall bypass will not be motorway, but 2+2. Sundsvall bypass however will be motorway. Additionally, a mediocre "bypass" is being built in Umeå, 2+2 and 2+1 with 90% roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eastern road will be the new E4. To pass Umeå on this 2+2/2+1 road, drivers will have to pass 8(!) roundabouts, as well as a long stretch with 70km/h. The road passes through residential areas with lots of local traffic. Possibly the worst bypass ever to be constructed.
> 
> More info: http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Vasterbotten/Umeaprojektet/


Sounds pretty silly. I thought the idea of a bypass was to bypass a town or city. I was obviously mistaken... In addition, does Umeå really need a ring road? Wouldn't it have made more sense (even financially speaking...) to build a proper bypass/beltway taking E4/E12 traffic away from the city?


----------



## metasmurf

ElviS77 said:


> Sounds pretty silly. I thought the idea of a bypass was to bypass a town or city. I was obviously mistaken... In addition, does Umeå really need a ring road? Wouldn't it have made more sense (even financially speaking...) to build a proper bypass/beltway taking E4/E12 traffic away from the city?


Building a proper bypass would be better. The amount of throughtraffic isn't that high, so a 2+1 would be fine. However, with the already existing bridge Kolbäcksbron in place, I guess it was the cheapest alternative. Thus, instead of having trucks go through a relatively sparsely populated area of downtown, trucks and throughtraffic will now have to cruise through these 8 roundabouts close to residential areas with ~20k people living near the road as well as a popular recreational area, the Nydala lake.


----------



## kanterberg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there plans for a Sundsvall bypass?




The Sundsvall by-pass includes 17 km of new motorway and a 1600 meter bridge. Construction starts this year and the new motorway is expected to open in 2014. The toal cost of the project is estimated at 4 billion SEK (≈ €400 million)


----------



## metasmurf

Sundsvall bypass is greatly needed. Last time I drove there, traffic was pretty bad. Just a normal 2-lane road with many traffic lights. Probably the slowest section of E4.


----------



## kanterberg

I found gold today 
Look at this old sign still in use, you can clearly see how the old E3 has been replaced by E20 in 1992 when the road number was changed. And the motorway symbol is blue!


----------



## rarse

Were signs for motorways in Sweden blue color before?

Any picture?


----------



## rarse

____


----------



## kanterberg

rarse said:


> Were signs for motorways in Sweden blue color before?
> 
> Any picture?



Yes, the motorway symbol was blue in Sweden until sometime in the late 80's I think. Don't know the exact year.


----------



## ilyan

How many stretches of motorways in Sweden u/c now?
Where you show a map of Sweden motorways?


----------



## riiga

rarse said:


> Were signs for motorways in Sweden blue color before?
> 
> Any picture?


Here you go:


----------



## kanterberg

ilyan said:


> How many stretches of motorways in Sweden u/c now?
> Where you show a map of Sweden motorways?


The total length of the motorway network is currently 1860 km. 
There's also 330 km of autostrasse/semi-motorway and 1660 km 2+1 roads. 

A number of stretches are u/c, the most important perhaps being road 73 south of Stockholm, the Stockholm bypass on E4 (Förbifart Stockholm) and the Norra länken motorway tunnel in Stockholm. 

Here's a motorway map. Green for motorway, blue for autostrasse.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there plans to extend that motorway from Göteborg to Jönköping?


----------



## kanterberg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there plans to extend that motorway from Göteborg to Jönköping?


Eventually... a new section east of Borås opened in 2007. But it will probably take another 10-15 years before it is motorway all the way to Jönköping. Today it's a 2+1 road with a 100 km/h speed limit on the missing part.


----------



## Morsue

kanterberg said:


> Eventually... a new section east of Borås opened in 2007. But it will probably take another 10-15 years before it is motorway all the way to Jönköping. Today it's a 2+1 road with a 100 km/h speed limit on the missing part.


There is the section between Dållebo and Ulricehamn which currently is only 1+1 and with very poor standard. Construction will start very soon on a 17 km motorway between Dållebo and Hester, making a motorway bypass of Ulricehamn. It is scheduled to open for traffic in 2013. The remaining 42 km to Jönköping will most likely remain 2+1 for the foreseeable future, but at least there will be divided carriageways all the way.

http://trafikverket.se/PageFiles/5767/projektinformation_vag_40_dallebo_hester.pdf


----------



## Wallaroo

ChrisZwolle said:


> New speed limits in Sweden (2009)
> 
> Höjd = increased
> Sänkt = lowered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, many 110 limits in Northern Sweden were lowered to 100 km/h or less. Many roads in southern Sweden increased to 90 km/h.


its pretty strange they wont have a 130 km/h limit on motorways like most of europe. Most of the swedish 2+1 roads with median barriers used to have 110 km/h, but are now lowered to 100 km/h. too much safety concern IMO hno:


----------



## Ingenioren

kanterberg said:


> A number of stretches are u/c, the most important perhaps being road 73 south of Stockholm, the Stockholm bypass on E4 (Förbifart Stockholm) and the Norra länken motorway tunnel in Stockholm.


Don't forget Västra Götelands huge motorwayproject:

E45 Göteborg - Trollhättan, 75 km - finished in 2012.

E6 between Göteborg and Oslo is close to finishing aswell (2014.)


----------



## kanterberg

Wallaroo said:


> its pretty strange they wont have a 130 km/h limit on motorways like most of europe. :


Well, “130 like most of Europe” is only half-true. Speed limits vary in Europe but 120 km/h is certainly just as common as 130. I think this is a fairly updated map of maximum speed limits in Europe. 

*Maximum speed limit on motorways:*


120 km/h is being introduced in Sweden, but so far on too few stretches IMO. But give it time and I’m willing to bet that 120 km/h will be a more common motorway speed here aswell. 



Wallaroo said:


> Most of the swedish 2+1 roads with median barriers used to have 110 km/h, but are now lowered to 100 km/h. too much safety concern IMO hno:


Not really. The rule was that 2+1 roads that were autostrasse/expressway had a 110 km/h limit and other 2+1 roads had a 90 km/h limit. (There were/are exceptions in the north). Now 100 km/h is the standard speed limit for all roads with a median barrier, which actually means that more stretches have been increased from 90 than lowered from 110. 

There's a lot to be said about speed limits in Sweden, but the 100-rule on roads with a median barrier actually meets the criteria of being both logical and self-explanatory.


----------



## rarse

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there plans to extend that motorway from Göteborg to Jönköping?


Trafikverket said to me there is no plan in the near future.


----------



## rarse

riiga said:


> Here you go:


Sorry I meant if there is any photo.


----------



## Shifty2k5

How about a list of U/C and planned Swedish motorways?


I'll start! Feel free to add 


E4:

-Förbifart Stockholm, 21 km
-Sundsvall bypass, 20 km

E6:

-Rabbalshede - Ejgst, 41 km
-Vellinge - Trelleborg, 10 km

E18:

-Sagån - Enköping, 10 km

E20:

-Norra Länken, 4 km


----------



## metasmurf

You can add E4 Enånger - Hudiksvall U/C to be completed autumn 2011


----------



## Aphelion

E22:

-Gårdstånga-Hurva, 7 km (u/c)
-Hurva-Rolsberga, 5,5 km (soon u/c)
-Rolsberga-Fogdarp, 4,7 km (starts 2013)
-Hörby N-Linderöd, 10 km (soon u/c)
-Linderöd-Vä, ?? km (starts 2013)
-Sölve-Stensnäs, 15 km (starts 2011)


----------



## BWG95

E45:

-Gothenburg - Trollhättan, 75 km (u/c, finished 2012)

Rv40:

-Dållebo - Hester (Soon u/c)

E18:

-Västerås - Sagån (Planned)
-Köping - Västjädra (Planned)


----------



## BWG95

So:

E4:

-Förbifart Stockholm, 21 km
-Sundsvall bypass, 20 km
-Enånger - Hudiksvall (u/c, finished 2011)

E6:

-Rabbalshede - Ejgst, 41 km
-Vellinge - Trelleborg, 10 km

E18:

(*Added*) -Hjulsta - Kista (u/c, finished 2015)
-Sagån - Enköping, 10 km
-Västerås - Sagån (Planned)
-Köping - Västjädra (Planned)

E20:

-Norra Länken, 4 km

E45/E20:

-Partihallsförbindelsen, less than 1,5 km

E45:

-Gothenburg - Trollhättan, 75 km (u/c, finished 2012)

Rv40:

-Dållebo - Hester (Soon u/c)

E22:

-Gårdstånga-Hurva, 7 km (u/c)
-Hurva-Rolsberga, 5,5 km (soon u/c)
-Rolsberga-Fogdarp, 4,7 km (starts 2013)
-Hörby N-Linderöd, 10 km (soon u/c)
-Linderöd-Vä, ?? km (starts 2013)
-Sölve-Stensnäs, 15 km (starts 2011)


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> Another nice "col" in Sweden is on E6, just north of Ängelholm.



Nice pic Chris, is it recently taken? I drove there two weeks ago and the asphalt was still old and worn at that time.


----------



## bleetz

That is one bad-ass spoiler on that S60:


----------



## Schweden

Quick question, where do you guys find the AADT for roads in Sweden?


----------



## rarse

Schweden said:


> Quick question, where do you guys find the AADT for roads in Sweden?


Hi Schweden.

Link

Enter road number (Vägnummer) and click Uppdatera.


----------



## Shifty2k5

A normal swedish 2+1 road - VIDEO VERSION!!

*Road 111 - Helsingborg to Höganäs*










Remember how I wrote a few weeks back that I would take some pictures of 111 city motorway that is currently under construction in Helsingborg? Well, I didn't. It was raining the entire day and my car was out of town. But I did make it up to you.

*Yesterday the sun was out and I decided to make a little video of a short road trip. This is my first driving video ever, so bear with me.

The 111 connects Helsingborg, the eight largest city of Sweden, with Höganäs, a small but vibrant city located to the north of Helsingborg, just south of the Kullen peninsula. 

My video starts out in a quiet residential neighbourhood in eastern Helsingborg, then takes you out on the E4 and finally the 111.

I've also littered the video with annotations so that you'll be informed about the conditions on the road and some of the surroundings. Enjoy!
*


----------



## rarse

Hi Shifty2k5. Of course I remember your promise.  Good video! Thank you. Driving on that 2+1 road looks really smooth. Is speed limit lowered when crossing the intersections?


----------



## BWG95

rarse said:


> Is speed limit lowered when crossing the intersections?


It usually isn't, if there isn't a special intersection, like a roundabout.


----------



## Morsue

Shifty2k5 said:


>




Very nice video, I just have to point out one minor fault in the driving facts (which I enjoyed very much, gives the video something else than just views). You claim to pass the start of E4 at the beginning of Ängelholmsleden. That's false, the E4 in Sweden begins in the port of Helsingborg, more precisely at the roundabout between Oceangatan and Nya Sjögatan.


----------



## kanterberg

Thanks for an interesting video Shifty, I enjoyed it! With an AADT of between 10 000 and 20 000 they really should have upgraded the 111 to a 2x2 road. 

Looking forward to more videos, I'd love to see one from the E6!


----------



## Aphelion

News clip from swedish TV regarding the E22 in Scania:

http://svtplay.se/v/2123132/flera_ars_koande_vantar


----------



## Shifty2k5

Morsue said:


> Very nice video, I just have to point out one minor fault in the driving facts (which I enjoyed very much, gives the video something else than just views). You claim to pass the start of E4 at the beginning of Ängelholmsleden. That's false, the E4 in Sweden begins in the port of Helsingborg, more precisely at the roundabout between Oceangatan and Nya Sjögatan.


I probably should have checked my own map before I uploaded it 

You're absolutely right! The E55 goes from Greece to Helsingör, across the sound and then ends at the Oceangatan roundabout. That's where the E4 starts. The "real" E4 goes thru the center of Helsingborg and out of the city on Ängelholmsleden, aka E4.23. But it's not posted as E4 on this route, because then the city center would face some serious truck traffic etc. So the E4 goes southbound at first on Malmöleden, then joins the E6 for a couple of KMs and then heads east at trafikplats Kropp. All very confusing.

EDIT

BTW, some videos!






Some Denmark in there too





Credit goes to the people who made the videos.


----------



## Ingenioren

I would imagine everyone used Ängelholmsleden anyhow (being the age of GPS and all...), i did


----------



## Danielk2

Shifty2k5 said:


> Some Denmark in there too


Some? 1/3 of the vid is all Denmark! :banana:


----------



## Shifty2k5

Danielk2 said:


> Some? 1/3 of the vid is all Denmark! :banana:


Ah, you mean that part with the motorway that's not actually a motorway but a regular highway?


----------



## Danielk2

The part that's regular highway and the part that's motorway until the tunnel is Denmark.

If whoever made it took the ferry to Rødby instead of Gedser, it would be all motorway from Denmark to Sweden


----------



## Shifty2k5

Danielk2 said:


> The part that's regular highway and the part that's motorway until the tunnel is Denmark.
> 
> If whoever made it took the ferry to Rødby instead of Gedser, it would be all motorway from Denmark to Sweden


Just teasin'  I'm danish too, I just live in Sweden.


----------



## kosimodo

Danielk2 said:


> If whoever made it took the ferry to Rødby instead of Gedser, it would be all motorway from Denmark to Sweden


Mwaah, 

It is called motorway towards Rødby.. but with no shoulder it is not really a motorway


----------



## kanterberg

kosimodo said:


> Mwaah,
> 
> It is called motorway towards Rødby.. but with no shoulder it is not really a motorway


Well, it has dual carriageways and and grade seperated junctions. Maybe not the best motorway in DK, but most certainly a motorway...


----------



## Morsue

kosimodo said:


> Mwaah,
> 
> It is called motorway towards Rødby.. but with no shoulder it is not really a motorway


There are lots of motorways in Germany that don't have a shoulder. The A1 around Neustadt-in-Holstein for example. If the regulations of a motorway apply, then it's a motorway. The E47 is definitely a motorway.


----------



## Danielk2

kosimodo said:


> Mwaah,
> 
> It is called motorway towards Rødby.. but with no shoulder it is not really a motorway


As long as it has them motorway sign, it's a motorway


----------



## Fargo Wolf

kanterberg said:


> Well, it has dual carriageways and and grade seperated junctions. Maybe not the best motorway in DK, but most certainly a motorway...


Dual Carriageways DO have intersections at grade. Motorways have GRADE SEPARATED junctions (The motorway sign proves it's a motorway).


----------



## Morsue

Fargo Wolf said:


> Dual Carriageways DO have intersections at grade. Motorways have GRADE SEPARATED junctions (The motorway sign proves it's a motorway).


Yeah, but you should see the Swedish E4 north of Söderhamn, they call it a motorway but there is no shoulder, no acceleration lane or braking lane. But hey, it's 2x2 without level crossings so the motorway laws apply just because there is a sign.


----------



## Nikolaj

kosimodo said:


> Mwaah,
> 
> It is called motorway towards Rødby.. but with no shoulder it is not really a motorway


As part of the Fehmarn belt project the Rødby-Sakskøbing section of the motorway to Rødby will be upgraded, most likely including hard shoulders and new lay-out of junctions. The Danish Road Directorate are currently doing carrying out the design (including EIA) of the upgrade project. The cost will be carried by the Fehmarn Belt project. 

http://www.vejdirektoratet.dk/dokumentniveau.asp?page=document&objno=259519


----------



## SeanT

There is a section on E20 (Fyn) without shoulders, but still motorway, indeed I have to say a definition of motorway includes hard shoulders (my opinion) but obviously not everytime, although it is common on motorways with bridges/tunnels.


----------



## Morsue

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529412


----------



## rarse

Now this is what I call a viaduct. Very tall.

Anyway this E45 road has shoulders but no motorway classification.


----------



## Ingenioren

Because there are grade intersections, this is getting upgraded to motorway intersections untill 2012


----------



## rarse

That's what I wanted to hear. :-]


----------



## Spikespiegel

SeanT said:


> There is a section on E20 (Fyn) without shoulders, but still motorway, indeed I have to say a definition of motorway includes hard shoulders (my opinion) but obviously not everytime, although it is common on motorways with bridges/tunnels.


One of the busiest motorways in Denmark, has had a long stretch without hard shoulders for ages now. It's currently being upgrades from 4 to 6/8 lanes with shoudlers, though.

I am of course talking about the stretch between Fløng and Trekroner.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^


foto 348 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Morsue

Has anyone heard anything about how work is progressing on rv73 to Nynäshamn? Gryt-Överfors opened last september and the original plan was for the whole road all the way to Nynäshamn was supposed to be finished this October. But when I passed there two weeks ago (during nighttime) it didn't seem to have come far enough. Any reasons for the delay?


----------



## staff

The extension of Malmö's inner beltway by Hyllie is nearing completion. It is signed as "motor road" but has grade separated junctions and is 2x2 and 2x3 at some parts north of the Hyllie area-- I guess it could be counted as a proper motorway.


It is sort of visible in these webcam shots;


----------



## Shifty2k5

Is there a map somewhere of this project?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the western sector. Seems mostly interesting for commuters from Malmö to København and for traffic to western Malmö. Truck traffic to the port of Malmö rather uses the E22. I've been there once at the Malmö - Travemünde ferry (got a big sticker).


----------



## Ingenioren

Motorways trough cities are generally not signed in Sweden i think (Unless there is an europeväg or riksväg.) It's the same in Göteborg, where E6 passes right trough downtown with 70 km/h, still it's signed motorway. While Lv159, also 70 km/h passes trough western suburbs is 100% grade separated, but is not signed as motorway.


----------



## Shifty2k5

So basically Annetorpsvägen is being rebuilt? Do you know how far west the new motorway section will reach?


----------



## Morsue

Rv73? Anyone?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^



> Sträckan mellan trafikplats Fors i Haninge kommun och Nynäshamn började byggas ut till full motorvägsstandard från september 2005 och enligt planerna skall den sista etappen öppnas för trafik hösten 2010


http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riksväg_73

hösten 2010 = autumn 2010


----------



## Uppsala

Ingenioren said:


> Motorways trough cities are generally not signed in Sweden i think (Unless there is an europeväg or riksväg.) It's the same in Göteborg, where E6 passes right trough downtown with 70 km/h, still it's signed motorway. While Lv159, also 70 km/h passes trough western suburbs is 100% grade separated, but is not signed as motorway.


That's not correct. Most of the motorways trough cities are signed. And it doesn't matter if it's an E-road or not.


----------



## staff

The motorways Inre Ringvägen (Inner Beltway) and Västkustvägen in Malmö are signed but they don't have any road numbers but are treated as "local roads" despite being motorways. Is this common elsewhere in Sweden?


Shifty2k5,

Basically Inre Ringvägen is being extended to include the parts west of Trelleborgsvägen all the way to Lorensborgsgatan. This is to provide the new Hyllie area (the "dusty" looking area in the satellite photo) with proper road connections. The stretch between Trelleborgsvägen and Pildamsvägen was finished a couple of years ago already. 

Pildamsvägen is also being upgraded to 2x2 with barrier from Holma and southwards past Lindeborg (but is not a motorway due to the low speed limit and the roundabout above the Inner Beltway). I'm not sure if it will be 2x2 all the way down to the Outer Beltway but it will connect with the Beltway through a new interchange constructed due to the massive developments (the world's second largest IKEA etc.) in the Svågertorp area.


ChrisZwolle's map for reference:


----------



## Morsue

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riksväg_73
> 
> hösten 2010 = autumn 2010


Yes, I know. But I was at the site and the thing looked far from finished. So I'm wondering if anyone has any further information.


----------



## Ingenioren

Could mean opening in novermber you know. Road projects tend to look chaotic untill the end, especially where new road meets old road untill one day the site is cleared and asfalt start pouring in

You can see here that the rocklayer is finished and bridge almost, so the most time-consuming jobs are done.


----------



## Schweden

Has anyone got pictures from this bridge at E6an? Apperently the stretch opened for traffic this summer.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28612089


----------



## xbox36O

What is the difference between a 18.5m, 19.5m, 20.5m and 21.5m wide motorway?


----------



## Shifty2k5

xbox36O said:


> What is the difference between a 18.5m, 19.5m, 20.5m and 21.5m wide motorway?


The width? :lol:


----------



## BWG95

Shifty2k5 said:


> The width? :lol:


:lol: What I think he meant is, what is smaller on the narrower roads? Well, the shoulders' width vary depending on the motorway's width. In Sweden, I've noticed that new motorways have smaller shoulders than slightly older ones in some places. The lane width can also vary a bit.


----------



## Uppsala

Schweden said:


> Has anyone got pictures from this bridge at E6an? Apperently the stretch opened for traffic this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28612089


The biggest problem with the E6 from Uddevalla to the Norwegian border is that motorway is still not finished. Everything is to late and this is a very important motorway. This is the road from Copenhagen and Hamburg to Oslo and most part of Norway. This motorway should be finished for at least 10 years ago.


----------



## IceCheese

While Statens Vegvesen sped things up on the Norwegian side, Vägverket sped things down on the Swedish sidehno: Also there is no streetlights on the Swedish side, which makes it much more hazardious to drive on due to the big wildlife in this area.


----------



## Uppsala

IceCheese said:


> While Statens Vegvesen sped things up on the Norwegian side, Vägverket sped things down on the Swedish sidehno: Also there is no streetlights on the Swedish side, which makes it much more hazardious to drive on due to the big wildlife in this area.


There is not so much streetlights at the Swedish motorways. There is streetlights at the motorways in some cities like Stockholm, Uppsala and Gothenburg. But most of the motorways don't have it. It's more like Germany where they don't have so much streetlights at the motorways. There is more streetlights in Sweden than Germany but less than UK, Netherlands and Belgium. But I don't think the streetlights is any problem at all. The problem is the motorway from Uddevalla to Norwegian border is still not finished and that is at least 10 years delated, with or without streetlights. If only the motorway is going to be finished, we don't have that problem anymore. The situation with E6 from Uddevalla to the Norwegian border is similar to the D8 in Czech Republic near Lovosice. I hope the last part of E6 is going to be finished soon.


----------



## staff

^^
I think pretty much every stretch of motorway within Malmö Municipal have street lights as well.


----------



## Ingenioren

I hate the Norwegian motorway lamps, we are experimenting on a new solution on some new motorways - i haven't tried it but i guess it's more soft to the eyes and more of guiding light than a streetlight. I think the E6 is fine at night, new Swedish motorways have very many reflectors in the median that makes a simular effect as a "guideline". Animals are not a big problem on motorways because of the fences.

Experimental motorway (E6 - Norway.)









Also there are lights on the Bohuslän E6 at every exit and entering point of motorway.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Does anyone know how they make the rumble strips that I keep seeing on new stretches of highway? I've seen them in all kinds of dimensions..


----------



## kanterberg

Shifty2k5 said:


> Does anyone know how they make the rumble strips that I keep seeing on new stretches of highway? I've seen them in all kinds of dimensions..


There are many types, but I think the ones you're referring to is the milled-in type, added to existing asphalt or concrete. They use a rotating drum fitted with a cutting head, if that makes any sense. 

Here's an example from E20 between Stockholm and Strängnäs. Pictures were taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## Schweden

Uppsala said:


> There is not so much streetlights at the Swedish motorways. There is streetlights at the motorways in some cities like Stockholm, Uppsala and Gothenburg. But most of the motorways don't have it. It's more like Germany where they don't have so much streetlights at the motorways. There is more streetlights in Sweden than Germany but less than UK, Netherlands and Belgium. But I don't think the streetlights is any problem at all. The problem is the motorway from Uddevalla to Norwegian border is still not finished and that is at least 10 years delated, with or without streetlights. If only the motorway is going to be finished, we don't have that problem anymore. The situation with E6 from Uddevalla to the Norwegian border is similar to the D8 in Czech Republic near Lovosice. I hope the last part of E6 is going to be finished soon.


It *is* going to be done soon, right? And well, instead of living in the past I think we should be happy that's it's finally done - after all, you can't change the past. Always gotta look forward! I'm really satisfied with the new motorways being built, because finally we can actually start calling our motorways a "network". When E6 is done, I hope they speed up development on the E4, making it motorway all the way from Helsingborg to Sundsvall (including the stretch near Ljungby, it really needs to be rebuilt). I can't see that happening for another 15-20 years though.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

When I drove the E6 about a month ago there were only a few short non-motorway stretches and from what I could see they were all under construction. Some of the stretches I did drive on didn't even have lane markings yet, just lots of fresh, black asphalt. I was a little surprised they'd opened it up before adding the markings and it felt a bit odd to drive on.

Re. the lighting, most of the E6 in SE is pitch black at night except when going through/passing by cities and intersections. The only thing to guide you is the lane markings and the occasional backlight of a vehicle in front of you.


----------



## BWG95

> Re. the lighting, most of the E6 in SE is pitch black at night except when going through/passing by cities and intersections. The only thing to guide you is the lane markings and the occasional backlight of a vehicle in front of you.


Don't forget the reflex posts on both side of the driveway. And you also have your own headlights a guidance


----------



## BWG95

Anyway, does anyone know the opening date of E18 Enköping-Sagån? It's soon right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction planning of the remaining sections of E22 Malmö - Kristianstad in southern Sweden.

Two sections have recently commenced construction, together 22,5 kilometer long. The section in between will be upgraded to motorway between 2012 and 2014, and the easternmost section will commence in 2013 with a completion in 2016.


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction planning of the remaining sections of E22 Malmö - Kristianstad in southern Sweden.
> 
> Two sections have recently commenced construction, together 22,5 kilometer long. The section in between will be upgraded to motorway between 2012 and 2014, and the easternmost section will commence in 2013 with a completion in 2016.


Also Chris, E22 between Kristianstad and Sölvesborg (roughly, the thin line on the map) which is of 2+1 standard today, is currently under planning and is expected to be built to full motorway standards. The Norje bypass, the stretch between Sölve and Stensnäs has been approved and construction will start in 2011. And the E22 between Karlshamn and Karlskrona is of very high standards with overpasses and ramps, so it looks like were finally getting a new trunk road of quality in the southern parts of Sweden. Which is nice of course!

And also

Looks like förbifart stockholm will be built after all :banana:


----------



## BWG95

Yes it will, since the right parties won the election esterday


----------



## Nikolaj

BWG95 said:


> No, they probably wouldn't, since most people would be fully content with 130 km/h on the motorways. Even now, I haven't heard any complaints from people I know about low speed limits. But my opinion is that it could be higher.


Agree. A good example is the Danish motorways where we have a general speed limit of 130 km/h. However the average recorded speed on 130 km/h sections is only around 122-123 km/h, whereas on the sections signed with 110 km/h the average recorded speed is approx. 117 km/h. 130 km/h seems to be a fully accepted speed, which very few exceeds, whereas 110 km/h seems to be on the low side of what is accepted.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Indeed.

There is no such thing as "Vmax+20 km/h", as some opponents of speed limit raises suggest. People want do drive a speed that feels credible and comfortable for the road layout. 110 km/h is no such speed, but 120 - 130 is better. Of course you always have people who drive faster than the limit, but the majority really doesn't drive +20 km/h by default. This only happens when the speed limits are too low on a large scale, for example in the Netherlands, where V85 speeds that are 30 km/h over the limit are not uncommon.


----------



## BWG95

Then of course, there are also those wo drive like only 100 km/h on Swedish motorways, even though it is 110 or sometimes even 120.


----------



## Magnus Brage

ChrisZwolle said:


> People want do drive a speed that feels credible and comfortable for the road layout. 110 km/h is no such speed, but 120 - 130 is better. Of course you always have people who drive faster than the limit, but the majority really doesn't drive +20 km/h by default.


I think It's enough if one motorist drives +20km/h by default if he causes an accident.

Optimal speed on motorway depends on 

:Standard of road
:Traffic Flow 
:Type of Car
:Straightness of the road
:weather conditions

As an example the E4 Linköping-Mjölby 

It's a straight road of high standard with low traffic flow (almost empty at times) not to compare with motorways in mainland europe.

If I have a modern medium size type of car which most swedes have I'd rather drive at 140km/h than 120km/h. 

If the speed limit is 120km/h i will probably be driving at the speed of 120-130km/h in fear of fines and loosing drivers license.

BUT if they changed speed limit to 130km/h people would probably drive up to 140km/h on a sunny day. 

I drove that road both when speed limit was 110km/h and now when it is 120km/h and I see that the motorists are driving a lot faster. At times I reach 140km/h now If I did that when the limit was 110km/h I would loose my license. There is a limit of +30km/h for suspended license. So now I can reach the speed of 149km/h without loosing my license and people know that. 

Speeding is mainly because modern cars are made for higher speed than 120km/h.

A modern car is comfortable even up to speeds as 180-200km/h.

Me and a friend drove (ok my friend sat behind the wheel ) a BMW V8 at 230km/h and that felt hazardous on a motorway outside Stockholm, but let's say we drove it at 160km/h on a rural motorway on a sunny afternoon with less traffic we would probably not have taken notice because the car is well isolated and the suspension will take care of any minor bumps that would occur on the high standard roads.

Of Course that type of speed would be less comfortable on a curvy continental autobahn with intense trafficflow and lots of intersections.

In north sweden there are empty straight roads reminding of air-fields, if the speed limit was raised - no doubt people would be driving as fast as possible.


----------



## Morsue

Then again, driving at very high speeds is not very economical. I drove my car at 210 km/h outside Frankfurt with a consumption of 19 l/100 km. At 110 km/h that number is 7 l/100 km, so people won't afford to travel at those speeds for very long.


----------



## Magnus Brage

Morsue said:


> Then again, driving at very high speeds is not very economical. I drove my car at 210 km/h outside Frankfurt with a consumption of 19 l/100 km. At 110 km/h that number is 7 l/100 km, so people won't afford to travel at those speeds for very long.


Ok, men är du VD med ny BMW på väg till viktigt möte, så är dom där 1,9l/milen småpotatis. Tid=pengar.

Ju högre tillåten hastighet desto fler som kör ännu snabbare än vad de skulle ha gjort med lägre hastighetsbegränsing.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
English please! I speak Swedish but many here don't understand it.


----------



## Aphelion

Updated projects list, click here. The table is sortable. Feel free to comment.


----------



## Danielk2

Does a line in the current road space mean that there is currently no road, or that there's no information?


----------



## Aphelion

Danielk2 said:


> Does a line in the current road space mean that there is currently no road, or that there's no information?


No information, I will dig it up when I get the time.


----------



## Schweden

Great list!


----------



## Schweden

A video of the new E18, bypass Hummelsta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiKu2_FtuGo


----------



## metasmurf

Schweden said:


> A video of the new E18, bypass Hummelsta.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiKu2_FtuGo


Looks very good, although the shoulders look a bit narrow. Is it one of them 18,5m narrow motorways?


----------



## keber

Really strange. So wide median but so narrow shoulder.


----------



## Uppsala

keber said:


> Really strange. So wide median but so narrow shoulder.


Most of the new motorways in Sweden have very narrow shoulders. They say it cost less money to build a motorway like that.

One interesting thing is that is something political with this too. Some political parties don’t think it is political correct to build a full size motorway. So first they wanted to build 2+1-roads instead. But now they building real motorways but with narrow shoulders, like a compromise.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Narrow shoulders cost lives. Emergency services cannot reach the site of an accident quickly when there is a traffic jam. That's why you need at least 3 m wide shoulders. If you want to be flexible during road works, 3.5 - 4.0 m shoulders are preferred, so you can work with a 4-0 system instead of a 2-0 or 1-2 system which reduces capacity.


----------



## Kjello0

If the alternative is 2+1 roads I for sure go for Motorways without shoulders. Though I agree in principle that all motorways should have shoulders.


----------



## Aphelion

metasmurf said:


> Looks very good, although the shoulders look a bit narrow. Is it one of them 18,5m narrow motorways?


All new motorways, regardless of cross-section, seem to get a 2 m shoulder.


----------



## metasmurf

Aphelion said:


> All new motorways, regardless of cross-section, seem to get a 2 m shoulder.


I wonder how much less the cost might be. Are 2m of extra asphalt so much more expensive that it's justifiable?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you have 3.5+3.5+2 m lanes+shoulder, and you increase it by another 2 m, your asphalt cost increases around 20%.

2 m is too narrow. 2.5 m too, fire trucks are 2.5 m wide and if there is a guardrail next to it, they can hardly pass through. 3 m is the minimum in my opinion, so fire trucks can pass and trucks can use it in case of breakdowns.


----------



## metasmurf

Thanks for the nice videos Ingenioren. Goob job!


----------



## Aphelion

*E22 Bromölla-Sölvesborg*
Entering the motorway at exit no. 45 and leaving it again at exit no. 44. This motorway (between exit no. 44 and just east of exit no. 47) was completed in 1995.






In other news, construction on two new stretches of motorway on the E22 in Scania has now started;

Hurva-Rolsberga:
Just west of the existing Rolsberga interchange (exit no. 26) a temporary bypass is being built. The current bridge over national road no. 23 will be replaced with a wider one.

Hörby-Linderöd: At Ekeröd a new interchange (future exit no. 32) is being built just north of the current E22. Parts of the current road will be used as the northbound exit ramp. Another interchange will be built at Hörby (future exit no. 31).

Later this year construction works on the new motorway between Sölve and Stensnäs in the province of Blekinge will start. It will contain one new interchange (future exit no. 48) where the E22 meets provincial road no. 121.

For more information, have a look at this page.


----------



## Uppsala

I don't think there are so many steam trains now over the motorways here in Europe. But in summer in Uppsala it's possible to see that. A museum railway are going over the E4 motorway in Uppsala. I think this looks beautiful. :happy:


----------



## dj4life

Hello, guys! I need some help in defending the Swedish roads in a national forum (i know, that sounds weird) :lol: Some of lithuanian forumers tend to proove that Swedish roads are very bad (l2+1 lanes and etc., like polish ones some 10 years ago or even like in Africa!). I mean, it really can't be true, but i lack of strong arguments to proove them wrong, since i don't travel by car very much. If you can, please, write me more about the roads in Sweden. Tack.


----------



## metasmurf

dj4life said:


> Hello, guys! I need some help in defending the Swedish roads in a national forum (i know, that sounds weird) :lol: Some of lithuanian forumers tend to proove that Swedish roads are very bad (l2+1 lanes and etc., like polish ones some 10 years ago or even like in Africa!). I mean, it really can't be true, but i lack of strong arguments to proove them wrong, since i don't travel by car very much. If you can, please, write me more about the roads in Sweden. Tack.



Google street view has coverage of most of the Swedish roads, so I suggest those forumers to have a look themselves. The reason for the great number of 2+1 roads is 1.) Population distribution, essentially meaning most roads outside the three great urban areas (Stockholm, Göteborg, Malmö) doesn't have high enough traffic volumes to justify motorways.

2) Given that 2+1 roads can be made from already existing 13 meters wide 2-lane roads makes it a convenient way of getting a great amount of safe roads compared to only building motorways and regular 2-lane roads with nothing in between.

As far as pavement quality goes, yes there are spots that aren't perfect but generally I'd say you won't find many really bad parts. Also, you have to keep in mind that all Swedish roads are toll free, except for the Öresund bridge and Svinesund bridge (also, the "congestion tax" for driving in central Stockholm).

Finally, I find it very hard to believe that Polish (excluding motorways, due to many parts of the Polish network being recently constructed), and definitely not African roads are in better condition than Swedish ones.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
The roads are not that bad. They are building out the motorway network more and more. Like Poland the motorway network is going to be better and better.

But E45 from Mora to Karesuando is a road with quite poor standard far away from motorway standard.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Main roads in Poland carry 15 000 - 25 000 vehicles per day. Main roads in central / northern Sweden carry 1 000 - 10 000 vehicles per day, somewhat more on E4, less in rural areas further north. There is no need for them to be motorways.


----------



## dj4life

Thank you, guys! I've already mentioned the low density of population and similar things. Anyway, it is just a group of students who travel through Sweden and bash every detail they dislike.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Trelleborg:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The EIA for the Stockholm Bypass has been approved. It will now be available to the public from May 30th to August 12th. 

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...m-Nagon-fordyring-av-projektet-forutses-inte/


----------



## Aphelion

I updated my information page on current and planned road projects: Click here


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice work. Although the Stockholm Bypass is currently no road. I assume you mean the Essingeleden by 4+4, but I also assume Essingeleden will continue to exist once the Stockholm Bypass will be put into operation.


----------



## Aphelion

You are correct of course, Essingeleden just won't be designated E4 when replaced by "Förbifart Stockholm". 

I hope updated AADT statistics will be released soon... New measurements were made in 2010.


----------



## Harry

Afternoon all.

I'm after a little info from some locals, if possible. We are visiting family in Linköping next week, having hired a car after landing at Arlanda. The journey looks straight forward enough (E4 pretty much all of the way), but I was wondering if anyone familiar with this route has any advice that I might find useful.

We will be leaving Arlanda mid-afternoon on Thursday. Should we expect any significant delays on the Stockholm stretch, for example, or does the motorway tend to flow freely? (All I really know about driving in Sweden at the moment is that you drive on the right and that I'll need to leave my headlights on. )

Many thanks in advance. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Harry said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I'm after a little info from some locals, if possible. We are visiting family in Linköping next week, having hired a car after landing at Arlanda. The journey looks straight forward enough (E4 pretty much all of the way), but I was wondering if anyone familiar with this route has any advice that I might find useful.
> 
> We will be leaving Arlanda mid-afternoon on Thursday. Should we expect any significant delays on the Stockholm stretch, for example, or does the motorway tend to flow freely? (All I really know about driving in Sweden at the moment is that you drive on the right and that I'll need to leave my headlights on. )
> 
> Many thanks in advance. Any advice much appreciated.


Traffic might be slow in Stockholm at that time of day, but don't expect any major delays. And the E4 is really the only realistic route for such a journey. Have a nice trip, it's a great drive, especially around Nyköping and Trosa, which is one of my favorite stretches of motorway in Sweden.


----------



## Harry

Thanks Shifty. Looking forward to it.

Just one further question. Are there any service areas to use along the route? We have two small boys, so will almost certainly have to stop en route.


----------



## yako

Harry said:


> Thanks Shifty. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Just one further question. Are there any service areas to use along the route? We have two small boys, so will almost certainly have to stop en route.


Sure are! Should be every 15-20kms or so. Some are simple rest areas, others have services (petrol, food etc.) as well. Still, the drive is not that long, and apart from the bit through Stockholm should be mostly uneventful (i.e. quick!), you might be able to pull it off in one sitting should the boys behave...


----------



## Harry

Excellent! Thanks guys.


----------



## yako

Trafiken.nu still shows some congestion for a few km:s at the northern approaches to central Stockholm, but seeing as you just had time to post here you might not be behind the wheel yet. It could let up until the time you get down there.

EDIT: You're welcome, enjoy the drive!


----------



## Harry

It's actually _next_ week we're travelling. But thanks for the link. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## yako

Next week? Ooops. Anyway, Google maps also has traffic information available in Sweden nowadays, might be easier to access.


----------



## Aphelion

Another update - I added an overview map, click here.


----------



## Shifty2k5

"Utställelsehandlingarna", or basically the results of the planning process of Förbifart Stockholm has been released to the public and is available at http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...tallelse-av-arbetsplan/utstallelsehandlingar/.

There's a lot to look through if your interested. Some things that I found:

Overview map of the project:











Trafikplats (junction) Häggvik is the northern and ending point of Förbifart Stockholm, where the motorway will merge with the existing E4. 

Current trafikplats Häggvik (where E4 merges with Norrortsleden):











Trafikplats Häggvik with Förbifart and E4:











Same as last but from a ground perspective:










EDIT

Overview:

http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/54104/plan_1.pdf


----------



## -Pino-

Nice. When is a decision on the project expected?


----------



## Shifty2k5

-Pino- said:


> Nice. When is a decision on the project expected?


It was approved in 2009 and construction is expected to start in 2012.. So it's a slow process, but we're getting there.


----------



## Aphelion

I made a sortable list based on motorway opening years from the swedish Wikipedia, click here.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Aphelion said:


> I made a sortable list based on motorway opening years from the swedish Wikipedia, click here.


^^

very nice, good job.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, excellent job


----------



## Aphelion

Thanks guys!  Some locations might be a bit obscure even for swedes, but sometimes they are the only reference.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Excellent!


----------



## kanterberg

Shifty2k5 said:


> "Utställelsehandlingarna", or basically the results of the planning process of Förbifart Stockholm has been released to the public and is available at http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...tallelse-av-arbetsplan/utstallelsehandlingar/.
> 
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/54104/plan_1.pdf


Thanks, nice to see that things are moving along as planned. With the longest tunnel section measuring almost 17 kms I guess this has the potential of being one of the longest motorway tunnels in the world?

It also included a useful map of current AADT-figures in the metro area.


----------



## Kjello0

The Zhongnanshan Tunnel in China is the longest with it's 18 km, so no. And it wouldn't have been for long anyways. Rogfast outside Stavanger will be about 25 km.


----------



## X236K

Just one word: WOW!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kjello0 said:


> The Zhongnanshan Tunnel in China is the longest with it's 18 km, so no. And it wouldn't have been for long anyways. Rogfast outside Stavanger will be about 25 km.


It will be the second-longest twin-tube road tunnel though. It may be rivaled by the Fehmarnbelt Tunnel between Germany and Denmark.


----------



## Nikolaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> It will be the second-longest twin-tube road tunnel though. It may be rivaled by the Fehmarnbelt Tunnel between Germany and Denmark.


The Fehmarnbelt tunnel will be 17,6 km, and include four tubes (2 for motorway and 2 for railway)


----------



## kanterberg

Shifty2k5 said:


> Trafikplats Häggvik with Förbifart and E4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last but from a ground perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


And here is Trafikplats Kungens Kurva, the start of the bypass from the south. 

Today:


The bypass will be E4, the current E4/E20 will just be E20.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

Kjello0 said:


> The Zhongnanshan Tunnel in China is the longest with it's 18 km, so no. And it wouldn't have been for long anyways. Rogfast outside Stavanger will be about 25 km.





ChrisZwolle said:


> It will be the second-longest twin-tube road tunnel though. It may be rivaled by the Fehmarnbelt Tunnel between Germany and Denmark.





Nikolaj said:


> The Fehmarnbelt tunnel will be 17,6 km, and include four tubes (2 for motorway and 2 for railway)


Rogfast will be motorway / two tubes as well, so when and if Fehmarn and Rogfast will be realized I guess (the impressing) Stockholm tunnel will be the fourth longest twin-tube, not taking into consideration other possible projects.


----------



## g.spinoza

At what stage is now Rogfast project? Wikipedia infos are outdated (at least the ones I can read)..


----------



## Aphelion

I have now added pretty much all motorway inaugurations to the list (http://withstand.thefalloftime.com/historic.html).


----------



## Ingenioren

g.spinoza said:


> At what stage is now Rogfast project? Wikipedia infos are outdated (at least the ones I can read)..


Working on detail-planning now. There are no binding long-term plans for Norwegian highways but it scheduled to start construction sometime between 2015 and 2019.


----------



## Dan

Any new motorway segments due to open in SWE this year?


----------



## Ingenioren

Yes, there is E6 near Trelleborg(10km) and E6 near Tanum(6km) aswell as E4 near Hudiksvall(20km)


----------



## Aphelion

Dan said:


> Any new motorway segments due to open in SWE this year?


Current projects can be seen at my amateur site, http://withstand.thefalloftime.com/road. Today I added lists with all motorways and expressways in Sweden.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Add it to your signature, better to find that way


----------



## Shifty2k5

Someone (not necessarily Aphelion) should make a map of all 2+1 roads in Sweden. I think few foreigners realize how extensive the Swedish 2+1 network is.

Maybe I should make one?


----------



## Aphelion

Shifty2k5 said:


> Someone (not necessarily Aphelion) should make a map of all 2+1 roads in Sweden. I think few foreigners realize how extensive the Swedish 2+1 network is.
> 
> Maybe I should make one?


If you have nothing else to do, then go for it


----------



## RV

I think that 2+1-standard is quite stupid. They are trying to bring it to Finland, because we always do everything the swedes do. In fact 2+1 is used when AADT is about 10 000, so it takes a few years and then a motorway is needed. It is far less expensive to upgrade to motorway than upgrading first to 2+1 and then to motorway in 10 years.


----------



## Ingenioren

^ Well if you are building 2+1 roads for 10.000 aadt i agree they should rather build motorway. 

Made a simple one - as you said, just to give an impression of how the national road-network is. 









Note that there are also many Lv-routes that have this configuration.

For those who want to see all:
http://gis.vv.se/iov/ 

Choose: Sträckföreteelser - Mittbarriärtyp


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RV said:


> I think that 2+1-standard is quite stupid. They are trying to bring it to Finland, because we always do everything the swedes do. In fact 2+1 is used when AADT is about 10 000, so it takes a few years and then a motorway is needed. It is far less expensive to upgrade to motorway than upgrading first to 2+1 and then to motorway in 10 years.


It is possible to operate 2+1 on one carriageway of a future motorway. As long as you reserve space, it can be expanded to motorway standards quite easily. By the way, the only Dutch 2+1 road carries 28 000 vehicles per day.


----------



## NordikNerd

RV said:


> I think that 2+1-standard is quite stupid. They are trying to bring it to Finland, because we always do everything the swedes do. In fact 2+1 is used when AADT is about 10 000, so it takes a few years and then a motorway is needed. It is far less expensive to upgrade to motorway than upgrading first to 2+1 and then to motorway in 10 years.


I have noticed that 2+1 roads has oversized viaducts so they can be used also for future motorways.

2+1 roads are built when rapid increase of motor vehicle collisions is noticed. It has less to do with accessibility and prevent traffic clots.

I feel comfortable driving on a 2+1 road compared to an ordinary wide 1+1 road.


----------



## Shifty2k5

RV said:


> I think that 2+1-standard is quite stupid. They are trying to bring it to Finland, because we always do everything the swedes do. In fact 2+1 is used when AADT is about 10 000, so it takes a few years and then a motorway is needed. It is far less expensive to upgrade to motorway than upgrading first to 2+1 and then to motorway in 10 years.


I think 2+1 is great, but sure, if the projected AADT will reach 15000+ then a motorway is the better alternative.


----------



## NordikNerd

Any news about The new E16 through sweden, are they going to do anything else but changing the signs on the existing roads?


----------



## Ingenioren

No, just new signs.


----------



## Aphelion

Some traffic problems on the motorway bypass of Sölvesborg today. A truck accident combined with Sweden Rock festival lead to several kilometres of traffic jams.

http://bambuser.com/channel/EvlewT/broadcast/1726352


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Trafikverket uploaded aerial photos of E4 around Sundsvall:


----------



## Aphelion

Nice, the bridge will be tolled btw (same with the new bridge at Motala).


----------



## Shifty2k5

Sweden has gotten a much needed update on Google Street view! All of northern Sweden is now updated and all main roads are now included!

Just to set the mood:


----------



## Aphelion

Some of the roads were driven on in very snowy conditions I see. Also, notice this extremely low-budget motorway entrance/exit (not to mention the lack of hard shoulders): http://is.gd/3F2Alg + http://is.gd/yQTime


----------



## Schweden

WOHO, finally Street View update!


----------



## Aphelion

Construction start for the E22 stretch between Rolsberga and Fogdarp is seemingly set for early next year, according to the latest plans of Trafikverket. Offers will be taken in from August. This stretch was financed by regional money to get it built before 2021.


----------



## Uppsala

Durin said:


> I believe the motorway parts of E4 through Småland (Helsingborg-Jönköping) could easily handle higher speed limits with a few upgrades of crash-barriers and such. It carries little traffic and is for most of its' stretch straight as an airport runway. Many of the spankin' new Polish motorways carry on straight for miles through remote areas and dense forests (but with a 140 kph limit), just as the E4 does. Would be interesting to compare the accident record of these with the E4 once they've been in use for some time.


Also some parts of E4 from Nyköping to Södertälje and from Uppsala to Gävle can easily handle higher speed limits like 140 km/h.


----------



## Schweden

I think 130 km/h is the perfect speed limits for motorways. 140 is a bit too much.


----------



## ScraperDude

kanterberg said:


> It's hard to compare US Interstates to European motorways. In the US you'll often see interstates without proper crash barriers and sometimes with just a grass median in the middle. Not to mention a traffic culture where undertaking is common, 16-year olds are allowed to drive and the legal limit is 0.08 in many states.
> 
> Road safety isn't all about speed limits, but I'm sure we can agree it is one of the aspects? Obviously median dividers between opposite-direction traffic is the most effective step to take for any country wishing to reduce accidents.
> 
> With median dividers you can even raise the speed limit, the Swedish 2+1 roads with a steel cable median divider is a great example: near-motorway road safety AND a raised speed limit!


A lot of states are installing the steel cable dividers in rural areas but so many areas do not have them. I do agree with you though! The state of Kansas just raised it's speed limits to 75/mph


----------



## Durin

I don't think this has been mentioned here before; but what's really the story with the Danish motorway signage on the E6 through through Laholm, Halmstad and Falkenberg in Halland? The signs feature Danish sign layout, size and font, including everything in lowercase. When and why was this implemented? Was it a local initiative or Vägverket doing a trial?

http://maps.google.se/maps?q=falken...id=-B7zQUJ3JBv4nWuuW9d0gg&cbp=12,13.31,,0,1.1
http://maps.google.se/maps?q=falken...d=-sjP6SI5Mz38C9dOSLeeXA&cbp=12,177.7,,0,-2.7

Looks good IMO, but what, are we going Danish nationally? :sly:


----------



## Morsue

Durin said:


> I don't think this has been mentioned here before; but what's really the story with the Danish motorway signage on the E6 through through Laholm, Halmstad and Falkenberg in Halland? The signs feature Danish sign layout, size and font, including everything in lowercase. When and why was this implemented? Was it a local initiative or Vägverket doing a trial?
> 
> http://maps.google.se/maps?q=falken...id=-B7zQUJ3JBv4nWuuW9d0gg&cbp=12,13.31,,0,1.1
> http://maps.google.se/maps?q=falken...d=-sjP6SI5Mz38C9dOSLeeXA&cbp=12,177.7,,0,-2.7
> 
> Looks good IMO, but what, are we going Danish nationally? :sly:


Halland was trial ground for the national exit numbering scheme. If I'm not mistaken, during the early days of that trial the signage looked even more like the Danish ones. But AFAIK Halland is the only place where the distance to the next exit is signposted.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It always strikes me how flimsy the gantries for overhead signage looks in Sweden. Don't you have any problems with them collapsing during winter storms?


----------



## Morsue

Wouldn't think so, at least I've never seen any. Also, I've always found them more aesthetic than the solid gantries found elsewhere.


----------



## Durin

ChrisZwolle said:


> It always strikes me how flimsy the gantries for overhead signage looks in Sweden. Don't you have any problems with them collapsing during winter storms?


Do you mean the truss type of gantries? Never heard of collapsing gantries being an issue over here. Truss structures are used in many places (electricity pylons, bridges...) and I suppose there's just as much structural integrity in truss gantries as in solid steel ones, the truss type also being light-weight.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Estonia uses truss type gantries as well. As Durin mentioned, it's lightweight but strong.


----------



## Road_UK

Yes, I saw a program on the Discovery Channel about this, which made the point that the Swedish are well advanced in making lightweight structures for on the motorway, which is actually a safety measure. Let's see, how can I put this...

If you crash into a streetlight in the UK at high speeds, you're likely to die. The streetlight will hardly have a scratch on it, but the car will have split in half, with you in it. 
In Sweden, the streetlight will bounce forward, and then back, resulting in the car adjusting to the movement that the streetlight is making, enhancing your survival chances. This due to the lightweight structure. This applies to road signs as well.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ This is probably getting a bit OT but speaking about lighting poles: the Estonian road construction standards mention 2 different types. One that deforms under impact and a second one that doesn't. The second one can only be used when it's separated from the highway by a crash barrier.


----------



## MattiG

Road_UK said:


> Yes, I saw a program on the Discovery Channel about this, which made the point that the Swedish are well advanced in making lightweight structures for on the motorway, which is actually a safety measure. Let's see, how can I put this...
> 
> If you crash into a streetlight in the UK at high speeds, you're likely to die. The streetlight will hardly have a scratch on it, but the car will have split in half, with you in it.
> In Sweden, the streetlight will bounce forward, and then back, resulting in the car adjusting to the movement that the streetlight is making, enhancing your survival chances. This due to the lightweight structure. This applies to road signs as well.


There is an European Standard EN 12899 (Passive safety of support structures for road equipment – Requirements and test methods) dealing with the collision safety. The standard makes the classification in three dimensions: collision speed, energy absorbency, and person impact (1-worst,3-best). For example, a class 100;NE;3 structure is non-energy-absorbing, and the person injury risk is low at speeds up to 100 kph.

It is up to the local road authorities to decide if the road furniture must be standard-conforming. 

The Scandinavian countries have implemented rather similar policies on the passive safety. In Finland, for instance, all new direction sings must conform to the certain classes of EN 12899 if the AADT is 15000 or higher and the speed limit is 50 kph or higher. If this is not possible because of technical reasons (like the sign being to big to be carried by collision-safe structures), then the sign must be positioned behind a fence, or far away from the road.










_Lattix pole (Norwegian make), aluminium truss. Deforms at collision._


----------



## metasmurf

The new E4 stretch between Enånger and Hudiksvall will open on October the 5th. 22km will be 2+2 without shoulders, and 2km will be 2+1. If the 22km long 2+2 road will be signposted as motorway despite the lack of shoulders as the stretch Söderhamn - Enånger remains to be seen.


----------



## rarse

Nice news but too bad for no hard shoulders.

Anyway those stretches have 7000-8500 AADT, except the Hudiksvall - Iggesund (11.100).


----------



## Uppsala

rarse said:


> Nice news but too bad for no hard shoulders.
> 
> Anyway those stretches have 7000-8500 AADT, except the Hudiksvall - Iggesund (11.100).


Most new motorways in Sweden have very narrow hard shoulders or sometimes there are no hard shoulders on them.


----------



## Durin

Uppsala said:


> Most new motorways in Sweden have very narrow hard shoulders or sometimes there are no hard shoulders on them.


Not many countries would declare a new build completely lacking shoulders a motorway though. This stretch should really be classified as expressway (motortrafikled) and not as motorway.


----------



## Nikolaj

Durin said:


> Not many countries would declare a new build completely lacking shoulders a motorway though. This stretch should really be classified as expressway (motortrafikled) and not as motorway.


I had the experience this summer to try some of the new stretches of "socalled" motorway on E6 between Gothenburg and the Norwegian border.

A bit scary experience. Especially passing one of the big 60 tonnes and 25 m trucks allowed in Scandinavia on a 18,5 m motorway: No hard shoulders (and on bridges no shoulder at all) and 3,25 m lanes. In other countries this would not be clssified as a motorway, but admitted the amount of traffic is very low - AADT of 7000-8000 as far as I remember.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Nikolaj said:


> I had the experience this summer to try some of the new stretches of "socalled" motorway on E6 between Gothenburg and the Norwegian border.
> 
> A bit scary experience. Especially passing one of the big 60 tonnes and 25 m trucks allowed in Scandinavia on a 18,5 m motorway: No hard shoulders (and on bridges no shoulder at all) and 3,25 m lanes. In other countries this would not be clssified as a motorway, but admitted the amount of traffic is very low - AADT of 7000-8000 as far as I remember.


I thought they added shoulders to all E6/Bohuslän sections?


----------



## Nikolaj

Shifty2k5 said:


> I thought they added shoulders to all E6/Bohuslän sections?


The width of the lanes and the width and/or existence of hard shoulders changed from section to section. It was the impression that the newer the section was the narrower.


----------



## Schweden

A typical motorway in Sweden


----------



## rarse

Schweden said:


> A typical motorway in Sweden


hno:

But on the other hand, there is low AADT.


----------



## IceCheese

Nikolaj said:


> I had the experience this summer to try some of the new stretches of "socalled" motorway on E6 between Gothenburg and the Norwegian border.
> 
> A bit scary experience. Especially passing one of the big 60 tonnes and 25 m trucks allowed in Scandinavia on a 18,5 m motorway: No hard shoulders (and on bridges no shoulder at all) and 3,25 m lanes. In other countries this would not be clssified as a motorway, but admitted the amount of traffic is very low - AADT of 7000-8000 as far as I remember.


And don't forget all bumps you encounter. They've done a bad job with foundations on this road!

Here you can actually see the road has sunk: http://maps.google.no/?ll=59.047265...wwyTkPoQ7q0Lb1Zp1YuZUw&cbp=12,316.88,,0,10.06


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

^^ What do you expect? Strömstad is practically Norwegian (again) ....


----------



## Durin

Schweden said:


> A typical motorway in Sweden


Surely not! Only motorways in the periphery of Sweden look like that. 

On the other hand, although many of the motorways of the 2000's are narrow and cheaply built and really should have been declared expressways, they are however free of charge.


----------



## kanterberg

Durin said:


> Surely not! Only motorways in the periphery of Sweden look like that.
> 
> On the other hand, although many of the motorways of the 2000's are narrow and cheaply built and really should have been declared expressways, they are however free of charge.


Here's an old post of mine from a trip on one of the newer motorways built with narrow shoulders and median - the E18 in Örebro towards Oslo. 

The AADT here is actually a bit higher than the sections discussed previously: around 15 000. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=62318843&highlight=#post62318843


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Today it's 44 years ago _dagen H_ occurred, when Sweden switched from driving on the left to driving on the right.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Wonder how well that went.


----------



## rarse

kanterberg said:


> Here's an old post of mine from a trip on one of the newer motorways built with narrow shoulders and median - the E18 in Örebro towards Oslo.


This looks pretty bad. So drivers on the right lane who take that exit and know what it is like probably drive much slower.


----------



## Schweden

Fargo Wolf said:


> Wonder how well that went.


Not that well


----------



## Uppsala

rarse said:


> This looks pretty bad. So drivers on the right lane who take that exit and know what it is like probably drive much slower.


Thats right! Many junctions in Sweden are quite dangerous. You must slow down before you get to the junction. If you don't slow down before it you can crash.


----------



## rarse

^^ In situations like this, there should be some sign with warring / speed limit on the right lane and "plan" / map of the ramp, for those who do not know this is "non-motorway" exit.


----------



## Uppsala

rarse said:


> ^^ In situations like this, there should be some sign with warring / speed limit on the right lane and "plan" / map of the ramp, for those who do not know this is "non-motorway" exit.


I agree with that. And the strange thing is they are still building junctions like this. Some of the most new motorways in Sweden have junctions like this.


----------



## Morsue

Schweden said:


> Not that well


The strange thing as far as I understand is that cars that were made for the Swedish market actually had left-hand drive. Imagine all cars in Britain having the driver sitting on the left. What a mess.


----------



## kalle_sg

Schweden said:


> Not that well


Not that bad either. There were less accidents on the following day than there usually had been.



Morsue said:


> The strange thing as far as I understand is that cars that were made for the Swedish market actually had left-hand drive.


Actually, most of the cars in Sweden back then were adjusted to the right-hand traffic. That was one of the reasons behind the switch.

If anyone's interested, there's an article on the English wikipedia (not to mention the Swedish one, of course): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dagen_H


----------



## kanterberg

Uppsala said:


> Thats right! Many junctions in Sweden are quite dangerous. You must slow down before you get to the junction. If you don't slow down before it you can crash.


I can't say I agree. Yes, exits with this type of layout are obviously not built for very high speeds, but on the other hand they usually lead to a straight and longer than normal slip road. That means you can easily exit the motorway at normal motorway speed and slow down safely on the slip road. This is especially true on stretches with a speed limit of 110km/h or less. 

Sure, I prefer a normal exit lane, but as long as you keep to the speed limit they certainly are not dangerous. And they're quite common all over Scandinavia, it's not a unique Swedish design.


----------



## Shifty2k5

rarse said:


> This looks pretty bad. So drivers on the right lane who take that exit and know what it is like probably drive much slower.


No, student drivers are taught not to slow down until you're on the actual ramp. Slowing down on the motorway would be stupid.


----------



## rarse

Shifty2k5 said:


> No, student drivers are taught not to slow down until you're on the actual ramp. Slowing down on the motorway would be stupid.


Off course they are. But that's the theory.

Off course if one knows what is the ramp in front of him like, he might drive as kanterberg described.

But if one doesn't know it... Then maybe the theory above changes...


----------



## rarse

kanterberg said:


> Yes, exits with this type of layout are obviously not built for very high speeds, but on the other hand they usually lead to a straight and longer than normal slip road. That means you can easily exit the motorway at normal motorway speed and slow down safely on the slip road.


If *all* ramps like this, without the braking lane, are designed to "drive-in" with 110 km per hour then I suppose that is not such a massive problem.


----------



## NordikNerd

ChrisZwolle said:


> Today it's 44 years ago _dagen H_ occurred, when Sweden switched from driving on the left to driving on the right.


Still, before 1967 few or no cars in Sweden were right hand drive like in England and Japan. Why ?


----------



## Uppsala

kanterberg said:


> I can't say I agree. Yes, exits with this type of layout are obviously not built for very high speeds, but on the other hand they usually lead to a straight and longer than normal slip road. That means you can easily exit the motorway at normal motorway speed and slow down safely on the slip road. This is especially true on stretches with a speed limit of 110km/h or less.
> 
> Sure, I prefer a normal exit lane, but as long as you keep to the speed limit they certainly are not dangerous. And they're quite common all over Scandinavia, it's not a unique Swedish design.



I don't think this is a Scandinavian version, you can see this in other countries too, but very few.

I think they can be very dangerous. Because the junctions are not built for going in around 110-130 km/h. You must very often slow down at the motorway before you go to the junction. And people can miss that and that can be dangerous. It's not so very much more expensive to bouild junctions with a braking lane. And it's much more safe with the breaking lane. So it's only stupid and dangerous to build a motorway without the braking lane.  hno:


----------



## MattiG

Uppsala said:


> I don't think this is a Scandinavian version, you can see this in other countries too, but very few.


It is rather a common design in Sweden, Norway, and Denmark but not in Finland.

Norway E18: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Dramm...=uAIgxiUu3VdHPPe1TF66ww&cbp=12,247.77,,0,-1.7

Denmark E20: http://maps.google.com/?ll=55.41406...id=N98J2CQJFrzfkBxFAsddDg&cbp=12,21.67,,0,0.3

Sweden E4: http://maps.google.com/?ll=57.69578...=dv6jub-iOMqdjMpXL1HNeA&cbp=12,181.17,,0,-3.8

Finland 7/E18: http://maps.google.com/?ll=60.27721...Pqv7h3WWNGmh7sPRdQ9WzQ&cbp=12,286.87,,0,-5.91


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Estonia uses that type of exists as well on our dual carriageways but ONLY when the slip road is straight and long enough to brake after you've exited.


----------



## Dahlis

Uppsala said:


> Thats right! Many junctions in Sweden are quite dangerous. You must slow down before you get to the junction. If you don't slow down before it you can crash.


I have actually never seen one of those junctions and I drive quite a lot. People are just afraid of braking hard, you should never slow down on the motorway.


----------



## kalle_sg

Where do you drive then? They are common along E4 (south of Sthlm, that is). Not to mention the 2+1 roads.


----------



## Road_UK

The worst it the E20/E4 interchange at Helsingborg.


----------



## Durin

Uppsala said:


> I don't think this is a Scandinavian version, you can see this in other countries too, but very few.


It is a Scandinavian (even uniquely Swedish) version when major features of a motorway is lacking on *new* builds. Mainly older and widened motorways on the continent feature short slip roads and narrow shoulders. If built today, most would be classified as expressways.

Just look at the strict motorway definition in Poland. Or even better, Estonia that currently doesn't have any. Many existing roads there could easily be re-classified as motorways if the Swedish definition was used.



Road_UK said:


> The worst it the E20/E4 interchange at Helsingborg.


Indeed, as it is one of the major motorway intersections in the country. 
I'm not sure when it was built, but it actually looks like it is configured for left-hand traffic. The on-ramps are considerably longer longer than the exits:

http://maps.google.ie/maps?q=Helsin...noid=ikmszrIcGeP8o_Zt_H4vjg&cbp=12,12.8,,0,-3
http://maps.google.ie/maps?q=Helsin...wizpbcWu_MxJ64Ntgx1Ruw&cbp=12,278.86,,0,-5.91


----------



## ElviS77

Durin said:


> Indeed, as it is one of the major motorway intersections in the country.
> I'm not sure when it was built, but it actually looks like it is configured for left-hand traffic. The on-ramps are considerably longer longer than the exits:


It probably was. This part of Sweden saw motorways already in the 50s.


----------



## metasmurf

ElviS77 said:


> It probably was. This part of Sweden saw motorways already in the 50s.


Actually, this interchange was built in 1978.

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trafikplats_Kropp


----------



## Morsue

Trafikplats Kropp is configurated so that only those coming from the south going west have to slow down. All other directions are made to maintain a speed of 110 kmh. I'd consider Kropp a bad example if you want to point out low-quality Swedish motorway builds.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Trafikplats Kropp and E4/E6 surrounding it was repaved last summer.


----------



## IceCheese

MattiG said:


> It is rather a common design in Sweden, Norway, and Denmark but not in Finland.
> 
> Norway E18: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Dramm...=uAIgxiUu3VdHPPe1TF66ww&cbp=12,247.77,,0,-1.7
> 
> Denmark E20: http://maps.google.com/?ll=55.41406...id=N98J2CQJFrzfkBxFAsddDg&cbp=12,21.67,,0,0.3
> 
> Sweden E4: http://maps.google.com/?ll=57.69578...=dv6jub-iOMqdjMpXL1HNeA&cbp=12,181.17,,0,-3.8
> 
> Finland 7/E18: http://maps.google.com/?ll=60.27721...Pqv7h3WWNGmh7sPRdQ9WzQ&cbp=12,286.87,,0,-5.91


I wouldn't say it's common in Norway. This is something we mostly know from older, urban motorway-stretches. I wouldn't expect to see them in motorways younger than 20 years.

E16 and Rv2 are brand new motorexpressways, built after Swedish-imported narrow standard and only 90 km/h speed limit, but both have full length ramps:
http://maps.google.no/?ll=59.934516...=MS5vWIb0ZBJh--2IDtglbQ&cbp=12,321.52,,0,9.47
http://maps.google.no/?ll=60.091492...=dByXq_U1skhZV0jJ6smPZQ&cbp=12,82.26,,0,24.04


----------



## ElviS77

metasmurf said:


> Actually, this interchange was built in 1978.
> 
> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trafikplats_Kropp


I stand corrected.


----------



## Dahlis

kalle_sg said:


> Where do you drive then? They are common along E4 (south of Sthlm, that is). Not to mention the 2+1 roads.


I have probably seen them but not considered them dangerous.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
They are dangerous. Most people are driving at least 120 km/h at the motorways. Very often they are driving faster. Specially the new motorways have narrow shoulders. And many junctions dont have any junctions with a braking lane. But if they didnt exists, we shouldnt have motorways there at all, and that shuld be worse. 

Many of the new motorways are built with bad quality only for saving money and for political reasons. Beacause some political partys in Sweden think no new motorways should be built. So they are building motorways in bad quality instead and very basic. But the problems are, if they didn't built the motorways very basic and in bad quality, we should not have a motorway network today. So we must be happy to have a motorway network, but with motorways in bad quality instead.


----------



## kalle_sg

If the ramps have a right angle and are long enough they are ok, and my experience tells me that most of them are (not all of them, though). One can enter them at a regular cruising speed (110-120) and slow down when on the ramp already. On the other hand an exit lane is much more convenient, that's for sure.

I guess saving on the road quality isn't in line with Vision Zero, but then again - maybe they accept lower standards due to relatively low congestion? I mean, it's not like they don't know how to build a proper motorway. E4 near Uppsala meets quite high standards.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Today it's 58 years ago the first motorway "autostrada" of Sweden opened between Malmö and Lund, currently known as E22. It was indeed the first motorway in all of Scandinavia.


----------



## Schweden

IIRC, it will be re-built to 3+3 soon? Or maybe they have already begun?


----------



## Dahlis

Uppsala said:


> ^^
> They are dangerous. Most people are driving at least 120 km/h at the motorways. Very often they are driving faster. Specially the new motorways have narrow shoulders. And many junctions dont have any junctions with a braking lane. But if they didnt exists, we shouldnt have motorways there at all, and that shuld be worse.
> 
> Many of the new motorways are built with bad quality only for saving money and for political reasons. Beacause some political partys in Sweden think no new motorways should be built. So they are building motorways in bad quality instead and very basic. But the problems are, if they didn't built the motorways very basic and in bad quality, we should not have a motorway network today. So we must be happy to have a motorway network, but with motorways in bad quality instead.


There is not breaking lane parralell to the motorway you brake on the offramp. Its not the road thats at fault but peoples behavior.

Motorways in rural areas dont need to be extremely wide, thats just a waste of money. Spend the infrastructure money where its needed instead, in the cities.


----------



## kanterberg

*E18 Sagån - Enköping*

This 14 km section of new motorway opened for traffic in October last year. It has been discussed here previously, but I don't think any pictures have been posted before. 


Overview. 










The new motorway includes two new junctions, 13 bridges and two tunnels. The cost for this project was 720 million SEK (≈80 million EUR). AADT around 17000, speed limit 120 km/h. 


1. 


2. 


3. 


4. Narrow shoulders...


5. 


6. This section of motorway includes rest areas for bouth eastbound and westbound traffic. 


7. 


8. Entering Uppsala county and Enköping municipality. The Frösvi tunnel i 220 m long. 


9. Both the median and the shoulders have steel cable type barriers along this stretch. 


10. The Ullunda tunnel ahead, 170 m long. 


11.


12. 


13. Exit here for Enköping city center. Indirect sign for road 70. 


14. 


15. "Nattöppet" = open 24h. This is where the new motorway adds on to the older Enköping-Stockholm motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks for the report  The tunnels look nice. They could've made an open-cut but it looks better this way.


----------



## staff

Schweden said:


> IIRC, it will be re-built to 3+3 soon? Or maybe they have already begun?


They have been talking about since about when I was born (mid 80s). :lol:

Not sure what's actually going now though as I don't live in Sweden anymore.


----------



## kanterberg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thanks for the report  The tunnels look nice. They could've made an open-cut but it looks better this way.


I guess wildlife passage was the main reason for doing it this way, but it sure looks nice too.


----------



## Aphelion

Page 2 in this PDF document shows the two currently used types of cross-sections for rural motorways: http://www.trafikverket.se/TrvSeFil...ning/Sektion_landsbygd-vagrum/05_vagtyper.pdf

For the soon finished motorway on the E6 from Vellinge southwards to Maglarp (just north of Trelleborg), this cross-section will be used: http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/17751/Typsektion_21,5m_E6_Trelleborg_Vellinge.pdf.
The wider shoulder is probably due to the high truck share - Trelleborg is a major port towards continental Europe.


----------



## Trilesy

kanterberg said:


> *E18 Sagån - Enköping*


I like the general color scheme on Swedish signs. They look fresh and appealing. 

The pavement looks nice, but not as good as some other 1 year-old highways. I'm assuming they might be using a special, more durable type of asphalt (considering harsh winters in Sweden).


----------



## Durin

Great photos kanterberg. This part really needed the upgrade. When I lived in the area, I remember that the old route, especially before it was converted to 2+1 some 10 years ago or so, was a major bottleneck and a major trucking route. If I remember correctly it did include one of these old cold war-era landing strips which was really the only place where you could safely overtake.



Trilesy said:


> The pavement looks nice, but not as good as some other 1 year-old highways. I'm assuming they might be using a special, more durable type of asphalt (considering harsh winters in Sweden).


That's what new asphalt looks like in Sweden after its first winter, as the use of studded snow tyres is very common over here.


----------



## Trilesy

Durin said:


> That's what new asphalt looks like in Sweden after its first winter, as the use of studded snow tyres is very common over here.


Now that makes sense. I forgot about the existence of studded tires. I hope they don't use these. 










Just kidding...


----------



## Fargo Wolf

^^ DO WANT!!!!


----------



## metasmurf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Today it's 58 years ago the first motorway "autostrada" of Sweden opened between Malmö and Lund, currently known as E22. It was indeed the first motorway in all of Scandinavia...


Don't forget the Sweden's first "motorway", built in the late 40's between Gothenburg and Alingsås (todays E20). The ramps are tight and short, and there are also at-grade crossings. Also noticeable is the bad curvature, nowhere near todays motorway standards. Some of the stretch has already been rebuilt to real motorway, while the rest is under way.










Map: http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Bj%C3%B6rkhaga,+Lerum,+Sverige&daddr=E20&hl=sv&ie=UTF8&ll=57.912057,12.510015&spn=0.126936,0.445976&sll=57.87871,12.480695&sspn=0.126141,0.445976&geocode=FT5gcgMdMqu9AClP013hPFRFRjFpf29iPdhePQ%3BFc_XcwMdXiy_AA&vpsrc=0&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=12&t=m&z=12


----------



## kanterberg

The state budget for 2012 was presented to Parliament yesterday and with it came some interesting road-related news. It turns out the first real "payment" to the Stockholm region from the congestion charge surplus will be made next year. The government has earmarked 1,234 billion SEK (≈ 135 million) for 2012 and roughly 1 billion yearly for the coming three years, for infrastructure projects in the Stockholm region. The surplus from the congestion charge will not affect the amounts for regular state infrastructure funding in the region, according to the budget.

I imagine most of it will be used for the Stockholm bypass, but the widening of the E4 north of Stockholm to 4X4 lanes is also said to be paid for by "congestion charge surplus" money.


----------



## Schweden

Great news. Hopefully the congestion charge in Gothenburg will lead to similar projects... Like connecting Gothenburg and Stockholm with a motorway.


----------



## IceCheese

kanterberg said:


> The state budget for 2012 was presented to Parliament yesterday and with it came some interesting road-related news. It turns out the first real "payment" to the Stockholm region from the congestion charge surplus will be made next year. The government has earmarked 1,234 billion SEK (≈ 135 million) for 2012 and roughly 1 billion yearly for the coming three years, for infrastructure projects in the Stockholm region. The surplus from the congestion charge will not affect the amounts for regular state infrastructure funding in the region, according to the budget.
> 
> I imagine most of it will be used for the Stockholm bypass, but the widening of the E4 north of Stockholm to 4X4 lanes is also said to be paid for by "congestion charge surplus" money.


The state is behind the Stockholm congestion charge?:? Isn't that a local matter?!


----------



## Ingenioren

Schweden said:


> Great news. Hopefully the congestion charge in Gothenburg will lead to similar projects... Like connecting Gothenburg and Stockholm with a motorway.


That isn't exactly a simular project. Frankly i think Göteborg needs a bypass just as much as Stockholm...


----------



## MattiG

IceCheese said:


> The state is behind the Stockholm congestion charge? Isn't that a local matter?!


It is not a local matter, but a state initiative, yes. In fact, its official name is not a charge but a tax. Thus, if you drive in the Stockholm downtown, a new road might be built elsewhere.

Even the positions of the toll gates are listed in the respective law agreed by the parliament. That has turned an obstacle against setting up a car ferry connection between Nacka and Frihamnen, as it would require a new toll gate at Frihamnenn. That would need a change to the law.


----------



## rarse

Ingenioren said:


> i think Göteborg needs a bypass just as much as Stockholm...


You mean on the eastern side?


----------



## Ingenioren

Aubviously


----------



## Fargo Wolf

metasmurf said:


> Don't forget the Sweden's first "motorway", built in the late 40's between Gothenburg and Alingsås (todays E20). The ramps are tight and short, and there are also at-grade crossings. Also noticeable is the bad curvature, nowhere near todays motorway standards.


But that was back when speeds were generally a lot lower and the definition of "motorway" was much different than today.


----------



## NordikNerd

Fargo Wolf said:


> But that was back when speeds were generally a lot lower and the definition of "motorway" was much different than today.


The first motorway in Sweden opened in 1953, Lund-Malmö.

That is rather late compared to Germany where their first motorway was inaugurated already in 1932.

But as you write no regular car would probably go faster than about 70-80 km/h those days, so the tag motorway could be discussed, still the earliest motorways may have looked like the motorways of today.


----------



## Uppsala

NordikNerd said:


> The first motorway in Sweden opened in 1953, Lund-Malmö.
> 
> That is rather late compared to Germany where their first motorway was inaugurated already in 1932.
> 
> But as you write no regular car would probably go faster than about 70-80 km/h those days, so the tag motorway could be discussed, still the earliest motorways may have looked like the motorways of today.


The motorway from Malmö to Lund was the first official motorway. But E20 (former Riksväg 6) from Göteborg to Alingsås is older. That was built in 1940s and it was not a real motorway but it looked like a motorway.


----------



## kanterberg

There is a very simple reason for this very complicated situation: the courts ruled that the charge was in fact a tax, and the way the Swedish tax code works a municipality can only levy taxes on its own citizens. Therefore, the only way the charge could be introduced was if the central government did it, which it did: congestion tax (trängselskatt). 

However, and this is kind of important: there has always been political consensus that the surplus will be reserved for investments in the Stockholm region. At first, the funds were earmarked for both road and public transport investments, after the centre-right government came into power in 2006 that was changed to investments in road projects only. 



MattiG said:


> It is not a local matter, but a state initiative, yes. In fact, its official name is not a charge but a tax. Thus, if you drive in the Stockholm downtown, a new road might be built elsewhere.


I don't know exactly what you mean by that, but if your point is that the money could go to just about any new road in the whole country, that is clearly wrong.


----------



## MattiG

kanterberg said:


> I don't know exactly what you mean by that, but if your point is that the money could go to just about any new road in the whole country, that is clearly wrong.


No, I did not say that. "Elsewhere" means rather a large region around Stockholm. For example, the motorway upgrade works on E4/E20 between Hallunda and Södertälje are funded by the congestion tax. Thus, the congestion tax is used to enable more vehicles to approach the congested area.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
The upgrade works on E4/E20 between Hallunda and Södertälje are so good. They are rebuilding a motorway from 2+2 to 3+3. But before that works it was a hard shoulder on it. Now its no hard shoulder there anymore. Typical for Sweden so have motorways without hard shoulders.


----------



## kanterberg

Uppsala said:


> ^^
> The upgrade works on E4/E20 between Hallunda and Södertälje are so good. They are rebuilding a motorway from 2+2 to 3+3. But before that works it was a hard shoulder on it. Now its no hard shoulder there anymore. Typical for Sweden so have motorways without hard shoulders.



Today and tomorrow... (photo: Trafikverket)

This is indeed a much needed upgrade, the AADT is already over 70 000 and expected to reach 100 000 by 2020 IIRC. 

There's a feasibility study on building a completely new road to the west of the current E4. The metro region is expected to grow by half a million people in the next 30 years, so there is little doubt that a new road will eventually be built. I guess that also explains the narrow shoulders, they want to spend as little money as possible on the upgrade of the current road corridor.

I would've preferred standard shoulders as well, but this solution makes sense from a cost benefit perspective. At least if that new road is built within the next 10-15 years.

When this project is finished this section will also feature the motorway information system. It will also increase the length of Sweden's longest 2x3-section of motorway from 46 to 57 kms.


----------



## IceCheese

^^That doesn't look very safe. Why not just blow away some of the rock?


----------



## kalle_sg

^^ Money, money, money. This is exactly what kanterberg wrote about:



kanterberg said:


> There's a feasibility study on building a completely new road to the west of the current E4. The metro region is expected to grow by half a million people in the next 30 years, so there is little doubt that a new road will eventually be built. I guess that also explains the narrow shoulders, they want to spend as little money as possible on the upgrade of the current road corridor.


BTW, are there any new motorways to be built with a broad middle section, like the one on E4 Uppsala - Arlanda?


----------



## Uppsala

kalle_sg said:


> ^^ Money, money, money. This is exactly what kanterberg wrote about:


Yes its about money and it should cost much more money if they blow away some of the rock. So they make the barrier more narrow instead and take of the hard shoulders. But I agree with IceCheese. The road is not so very safe now without the hard shoulders. I think is typical for Sweden now to have motorway without hard shoulders or very narrow hard shoulders. 



kalle_sg said:


> BTW, are there any new motorways to be built with a broad middle section, like the one on E4 Uppsala - Arlanda?


Yes, the barrier from Uppsala to Arlanda is very wide. I think that the beauty of that motorway. 

I dont know what you means is new or old motorways. The motorway from Uppsala to Arlanda opened in October 1972 so that part is not new now. 

But there are not so many motorways in Sweden with wide barriers in the middle like that. But some parts of the E4 from Uppsala to Gävle looks similar. And the part from Uppsala to Mehedeby opened in 2006 and 2007 in two stages.

E4 from Nyköping to Stavsjö have also very wide barrier and looks the same.

One part of E18 from Enköping to Bålsta have very wide barrier like this. In one part of it there are even houses in the barrier.

And last but not least E20 around Malmo to the Öresund bridge to Denmark. That part have a very wide barrier and the part near the bridge have the railway from Malmö to Copenhagen in the barrier in the middle of the motorway. This is the only motorway in Sweden with a railway in the middle. And there is even a railway station called Svågertorp in the middle of the motorway.


----------



## Aphelion

^^ E18 between Örebro and Köping has a wide central reservation as well. It opened to traffic in 2000.


----------



## kalle_sg

Yup, I know about these. I meant those which don't exist yet. Are any such stretches going to be built? I like those wide middle sections too.


----------



## Aphelion

^^ Not very likely. Most new rural motorways are built with a width of either 18,5 or 21,5 metres, and in urban settings, space is precious.


----------



## Uppsala

kalle_sg said:


> Yup, I know about these. I meant those which don't exist yet. Are any such stretches going to be built? I like those wide middle sections too.


I had not heard about any plans about that. Most of the new motorways they are building now are going to have normal barriers in the middle.


----------



## Uppsala

Dahlis said:


> There is not breaking lane parralell to the motorway you brake on the offramp. Its not the road thats at fault but peoples behavior.
> 
> Motorways in rural areas dont need to be extremely wide, thats just a waste of money. Spend the infrastructure money where its needed instead, in the cities.


They say you should brake at the offramp, but sometimes it's dangerous to wait and the brake when you are at the offramp. Sometimes you must brake at the motorway before you go to the offramp. So thats why many junctions in Sweden are dangerous. They need a braking lane. They just building motorways like this because its cheaper, but they are more dangerous.


----------



## Aphelion

Two proper exits can be found on the E22 bypass of Bromölla and Sölvesborg: http://is.gd/vkCR3K and http://is.gd/gFR8wL


----------



## Uppsala

Aphelion said:


> Two proper exits can be found on the E22 bypass of Bromölla and Sölvesborg: http://is.gd/vkCR3K and http://is.gd/gFR8wL


There are some more proper junctions in Sweden. Like the junctions in Uppsala. Look here http://maps.google.se/?ll=59.83934,...d=359xLpeFINCON9E3ODuAeg&cbp=12,10.81,,0,2.89 

That junctions are very good. But the problem is that Sweden have to many bad junctions too.


----------



## Aphelion

Today a new stretch of motorway on the E4 between Enånger and Hudiksvall opens: http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/7061/kartaE4Hudik.pdf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Great 

Meanwhile on E6 near Göteborg...


----------



## kanterberg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Meanwhile on E6 near Göteborg...


They expect the E6 northbound to be closed for traffic until Friday (!), southbound is expected to be opened later today. With an AADT of 35 000 I imagine it'll be a nightmare for commuters.


----------



## kanterberg

Aphelion said:


> Today a new stretch of motorway on the E4 between Enånger and Hudiksvall opens: http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/7061/kartaE4Hudik.pdf


Great news, but it's not going to be signed as a motorway, is it? I thought it was a four lane highway (fyrfältsväg)? 
Sure looks like it:


----------



## Aphelion

^^ The older section south of this one is signed as motorway even though it doesn't have proper on/off-ramps: http://maps.google.se/?ll=61.298376...eOcIiMDA2Q9aL-YIxBu9wg&cbp=12,346.16,,0,15.22


----------



## ChrisZwolle

kanterberg said:


> They expect the E6 northbound to be closed for traffic until Friday (!), southbound is expected to be opened later today. With an AADT of 35 000 I imagine it'll be a nightmare for commuters.


Coincidentally we had a similar accident today in the Netherlands, but this motorway has an AADT of 70 000...


----------



## Uppsala

kanterberg said:


> Great news, but it's not going to be signed as a motorway, is it? I thought it was a four lane highway (fyrfältsväg)?
> Sure looks like it:


I'm not sure. But I heard it's going to be signed as a motorway. And the older part is signed as a motorway so that's the most logic thing with this new road.


----------



## Aphelion

News clip about the new E4 alignment: http://svtplay.se/v/2556418/nya_e4_invigs_idag


----------



## Aphelion

The E6 between Tanumshede and Knäm will open 2011-10-17, according to http://bohuslaningen.se/nyheter/tanum/1.1384777-snart-oppnar-efterlangtad-motorvag.


----------



## Uppsala

Schweden said:


> There is still a "2+1 gap" at Ljungby. It is a horrible stretch.


That part is a expressway and have at least a barrier. The road have junctions in motorway standard. But I agree that part could be better. But it's working like a part of a longer motorway at the E4.



NordikNerd said:


> The old E4 at this section was a wide road of good standard. There also was a great "RASTA" truckstop at Rök where I had dinner a few times. In Väderstad there used to be a staffed service station.
> 
> When the new motorway opened these places closed, but the wide road remains, although traffic nowadays is sparse.


The standard was ok for a road in Sweden. But not good enough for a part of the road from Stockholm to Copenhagen. So that part really needed to be rebuilt.


----------



## Uppsala

kanterberg said:


> Of course it was due to politics, but I doubt the EU membership had that much to do with it. A long list of motorway projects were given the go ahead in the early 1990's as a way to kickstart the economy after the financial crises (it didn't hurt that the Bildt-government back then was very keen on getting motorway projects started).
> 
> Sure, the EU membership may have changed attitudes a bit, maybe, but it's also true that very little EU-funding has been available for Swedish motorway projects.
> 
> The Norra länken (northern part of the ring road) project in Stockholm is an exception, roughly 55 million EUR comes from the EU. A big number, but still less than 5% of the total cost for the project.


Sweden began to have a completely different way of looking at motorways from the 1990s onwards. Before motorways were built mostly as short sections adjacent to cities. They were about 10-15 km long, not much more. There were mostly no exception and it was the Stockholm-Uppsala and Malmö-Helsingborg and some others similar. There was a bit more motorways, after all, went between the cities. But otherwise it was just short parts that went to towns and was about 10-15 km long.

It was in the 1990s that they started to change this, and since then it has changed a lot.

Since then, the short motorways expanded, extended to the long motorway (and expressway) and a real motorway network has been created.

But it's since Sweden joined the EU in which these changes have occurred, from a few odd short motorway to a real network. Some began while construction shortly before EU membership but even these were built when the membership of the EU planned. And the big difference is that before had most motorways for local traffic, today they are used for long distance traffic as well as international traffic. So the attitudes is very changed.

It's true that very little EU-funding has been available for Swedish motorway projects. But some of the motorway projects get money from the EU.


----------



## metasmurf

Schweden said:


> I think 2+2 all the way to Sundsvall is essential for the future of Norrland. Hopefully all new roads will be built with a 2+2 standard.


I would love to see a grade-separated 2+2 road all the way to Sundsvall, but it doesn't seem likely  Remember that if Hudiksvalls Kommun hadn't contributed with extra money, the stretch between Enånger and Hudiksvall would have been 2+1 instead. 

22km of 2+1 is planned between Kongsberget and Gnarp ( http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Gavleborg/E4-Kongberget---Gnarp-motesfri-vag/ ) to get rid of the last 2-lane stretch between Gävle and Sundsvall. 

On top of that, there are many existing stretches of 2+1 that are likely to remain for quite a while.

One stretch that I would like to see upgraded to motorway (or four-lane "motortrafikled") is the stretch Gävle - Axmartavlan which has an AADT of 8600 - 10160.


----------



## riiga

Uppsala said:


> But it's since Sweden joined the EU in which these changes have occurred, from a few odd short motorway to a real network. Some began while construction shortly before EU membership but even these were built when the membership of the EU planned. And the big difference is that before had most motorways for local traffic, today they are used for long distance traffic as well as international traffic. So the attitudes is very changed.
> 
> It's true that very little EU-funding has been available for Swedish motorway projects. But some of the motorway projects get money from the EU.


Still, very little of that actually has to do with EU. Correlation does not imply causation, despite how much one would want that. Before the 90s there weren't really a need for motorways either, except for in urban area, where they, as you say, were built and have existed since the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Aphelion

Some photos of Sweden's first motorway from Malmö to Lund (opened in 1953). Source: the newly opened photo archive of the newspaper "Sydsvenskan". The watermark is only removed if you buy the photo.

1. Left-hand traffic 









2. Directional signs, note the road number (national road 4)









3. "End of motorway"









4. No har shoulders and central barrier









5. Extension past Lund


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aha, so it wasn't called an "Autostrada" after all. Rumor had it the first Swedish motorways were called "Autostrada".


----------



## Aphelion

^^ That particular stretch of road is actually called "The autostrada" in the area, at least according to some people...


----------



## Bothar.G

^^

Excellent on/off-ramp configuration for the 1950's. The concrete paving must have been considerably cheaper in those days. I also see traffic driving on the left. Sweden switched over soon after. I wish Ireland would switch to driving on the right.


----------



## Aphelion

Today another 6 km of motorway opens on the E6 between Tanumshede and Knäm:


----------



## staff

ChrisZwolle,

'Autostradan' (the Autostrada) was never an official name, nor was it a common name for Swedish motorways in general at the time. It was only this stretched that was referred to, locally, as Autostradan, and it still is by many.


----------



## Uppsala

staff said:


> ChrisZwolle,
> 
> 'Autostradan' (the Autostrada) was never an official name, nor was it a common name for Swedish motorways in general at the time. It was only this stretched that was referred to, locally, as Autostradan, and it still is by many.


Some maps for Lund still have the text 'Autostradan'. But the word Autostrada is sometimes still used in Sweden, and not only for this motorway.


----------



## Ingenioren




----------



## NordikNerd

Ingenioren said:


>


is the "stop grisekjørning i sverige" sign still there along the E6 or did they remove it ?


----------



## metasmurf

A short visualisation clip of the interchange on E4 that will be built south of the forthcoming bridge in Sunsdsvall.


----------



## Ingenioren

NordikNerd said:


> is the "stop grisekjørning i sverige" sign still there along the E6 or did they remove it ?


Never noticed such a sign... Altough i really liked the Teddybear telling you to drive careful... "My daddy works here"


----------



## Schweden

That Sundsvall bridge could've been spectacular. Why are they building such an ugly bridge?


----------



## Aphelion

Today more detailed plans for the new E22 alignment from Linderöd to Vä in southern Sweden were published.

Western section (planned junctions 33-34): http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/39898/E22_Linderod_oversikt_A3_oppethus_nov2011.pdf
Eastern section (planned junction 35): http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/39901/E22_Satarod_oversikt_A3_oppethus_nov2011.pdf

Construction will start in 2013 at the earliest.


----------



## Aphelion

Video about the new alignment of national trunk road 50 Motala-Mjölby. It will be routed along what is currently part of national road 32. This will be a detour, but the new road will be fully grade separated and part 2+1, part 2+2 to attract traffic.

Also, the rail line along it is being dualled.


----------



## NordikNerd

Aphelion said:


> Video about the new alignment of national trunk road 50 Motala-Mjölby. It will be routed along what is currently part of national road 32. This will be a detour, but the new road will be fully grade separated and part 2+1, part 2+2 to attract traffic.





it's a detour, so renaming the national road 32 will not make so much difference, you will still see speeding trucks on the old 50 road.






the national road 50 south of Vadstena^^


----------



## Aphelion

^^ I have read about truck bans, but I don't know how it will be enforced.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Partihallsförbindelsen, Göteborg*

The downtown connector will open to traffic on December 1st. This fly-over connects E20 with downtown. This will reduce traffic congestion on E6. 





































(photos are a bit old, but you get the idea)


----------



## Aphelion

A new tunnel for the E6 is planned as well, construction will start in 2014 at the earliest...

Link: http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...E20-Marieholmsforbindelsen-Marieholmstunneln/


----------



## Aphelion

Today the new motorway on the E6 between Trelleborg and Vellinge opens.


----------



## staff

This road has been plagued by a notoriously high accident rate-- so it's certainly a welcomed new stretch of motorway in Malmö's southern suburbs.


----------



## NordikNerd

staff said:


> This road has been plagued by a notoriously high accident rate-- so it's certainly a welcomed new stretch of motorway in Malmö's southern suburbs.


interesting, it's also the southernmost motorway of Sweden


----------



## Aphelion

Video (in swedish):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice. Swedish is better to understand than Danish, even though I can read the basics both languages about equal.


----------



## Luki_SL

Aphelion said:


> Today the new motorway on the E6 between Trelleborg and Vellinge opens.


Nice map 
How long is the new sectrion of E6 road On the map it`s about 20-25km??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

About 9 kilometers.


----------



## Aphelion

Some facts... The AADT in 2006 was 12000, of which trucks made up about 20 %. Cross-section: http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/17751/Typsektion_21,5m_E6_Trelleborg_Vellinge.pdf


----------



## metasmurf

So 2,6m paved shoulders, wide for being Sweden nowdays.


----------



## rarse

Lovely news


----------



## Uppsala

Aphelion said:


> Today the new motorway on the E6 between Trelleborg and Vellinge opens.


At last this motorway is open! They had talked about this motorway at least since 1970s. But now its a motorway to Trelleborg and thats importand for the ferrys there.


----------



## Ingenioren

Still missing a couple of kilometers...


----------



## Uppsala

Ingenioren said:


> Still missing a couple of kilometers...


The motorway is going to Maglarp, close to Trelleborg. But this is much better than it was before when it was only going to Vellinge.


----------



## Aphelion

Today construction on the new E22 between Sölve and Stensnäs starts. This will connect a motorway from 1995 at the southern end with an expressway from 1964 at the northern end.

Length: 15 km
New road: Motorway, 19.5 metres wide, new alignment
AADT: 10.000-13.000
Junctions: One at the junction with road 121 (exit no. 48)
Bridges: 20
Cost: SEK 800 million
Finished: End of 2014


----------



## Uppsala

Aphelion said:


> Today construction on the new E22 between Sölve and Stensnäs starts. This will connect a motorway from 1995 at the southern end with an expressway from 1964 at the northern end.
> 
> Length: 15 km
> New road: Motorway, 19.5 metres wide, new alignment
> AADT: 10.000-13.000
> Junctions: One at the junction with road 121 (exit no. 48)
> Bridges: 20
> Cost: SEK 800 million
> Finished: End of 2014


That's good! But there are still many gaps at the E22 from Malmö to Karlskrona where it's no motorway or expreesway. One gap that take a very long time is Linderöd south from Kristianstad.


----------



## metasmurf

3 new pictures of Partihallsförbindelsen.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Pressrum/Bilder-och-artiklar/Bilder/Vagprojekt/


----------



## Schweden

:drool:


----------



## Attii

metasmurf said:


> We're drawing at the end of this year, so let's see what will happen 2012 in terms of new motorways.
> 
> *E6*
> 
> Knäm - Lugnet (6km, 18,5m)
> Skee - Ejgst (3km, 18,5m)
> 
> *E20*
> 
> Ingared - Alingsås (10km, 21,5m)
> 
> *E22*
> 
> Hurva - Rolsberga (5,5km, 18,5m)
> Hörby N - Linderöd (10km, 18,5m)
> 
> *E45*
> 
> Göteborg- Älvängen (30km, 21,5m)
> Älvängen- Trollhättan (40km, 18,5m)
> 
> = 104,5km of new motorways


so the majority is 18,5m wide which is to say NO emergency line - should rather be defined as motortrafikled - anyways better than before


----------



## Aphelion

^^ These widths are the most frequently used ones on new motorways:

18,5 m (example here -> http://is.gd/Sd1WWE):
3,25 m lanes + 2 m hard shoulders + 1,5 m central reservation

21,5 m:
3,5 m lanes + 2 m right hard shoulder + 0,5 m left shoulder + 2,5 m central reservation

Future motorway sections of the E22 in Blekinge county will get this configuration:
19,5 m:
3,5 m right lane + 3,25 m left lane + 2 m hard shoulders + 2 m central reservation


----------



## devo

What a complete mess of standards. I thought Norway was insane with it's different shoulder width according to the ammount of traffic. Oh well. When will we have ISO9001 roads?


----------



## Uppsala

häggblom said:


> ]


I think this picture must be from 1967 or maybe 1968.

Lovely picture! 

Look at the old beautiful SOX-lights on the motorway. That was so typical for motorways in Sweden in that time. That was the real feeling of motorways in Sweden from 1960s until 1980s.


----------



## kanterberg

The preliminary 2011-figures for traffic safety in Sweden were released by the Traffic Authority yesterday: 

All in all, there were 314 (294 men and 75 women) fatalities on the roads in 2011, up from 290 the year before. Still, Sweden remains one of the safest countries on earth for road travel. The preliminary figures show 3,3 deaths per 100 000 inhabitants. 

*Highlights from the report: 
*

- Alarmingly, the largest increase of fatalities were among pedestrians: 51 in 2011, up from 31 in 2010. 

- Single-vehicle accidents is the most common fatal accident, all together they accounted for 94 fatalities. 

- It is statistically four times as dangerous to drive on a road without a median divider compared to 2+1-roads and motorways. 

- Fewer people are speeding than ever before. 

- The percentage of people who use seat belts and bicycle helmets are the highest ever. 97% of all drivers use their seat belts, 32% of all bicyclists use a helmet. 

- The major safety improvements the coming 10 years will most likely come from people replacing old cars, not road engineering. 

*Safest countries for road travel in 2010 - deaths per 100 000, according to the European Commission and IRTAD. 
*
*1. Sweden - 2,8 
2. United Kingdom - 3,1
3. The Netherlands - 3,3
4. Malta - 3,6
4. Norway - 4,3
5. Japan - 4,5
6. Germany - 4,5
7. Ireland - 4,5
8. Denmark - 4,8
9. Finland - 5,1
10. Slovakia - 5,3
11. Spain - 5,4
12. Australia - 6,1
EU-average: 6,2
13. France - 6,2
14. Luxembourg - 6,4
15. Austria - 6,6
16. Italy - 6,6
17. Slovenia - 6,8
18. Hungary - 7,4
19. Cyprus - 7,5
20. Czech Republic - 7,5
21. Belgium - 7,6
22. Portugal - 7,9
23. New Zeeland - 8,6
24. Estonia - 8,8
25. Lithuania - 9,0
26. Latvia - 9,7
27. Bulgaria - 10,2
28. Poland - 10,2
29. United States - 10,6
30. Romania - 11,1
31. Greece - 11,6*


----------



## kalle_sg

kanterberg said:


> All in all, there were *314* (*294* men and *75* women)


Now that's interesting


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Driving is still a typical male job, especially for a profession, but also for private transportation. Not to mention younger people (below 25) which are often males involved in fatal accidents. Typical macho behavior exists everywhere. 

The rise in traffic fatalities however, is not really unexpected. You can see the drop is bottoming out, I also think it will happen to the Netherlands and the UK sooner or later. Zero vision sounds nice, but is unrealistic.


----------



## ScraperDude

99% of problems I encounter on the roads are with women drivers. period. 
From them throwing fits if you get in front of them, tailgating, to giving the finger. 
Does this exist for Sweden as well?


----------



## kalle_sg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Driving is still a typical male job, especially for a profession, but also for private transportation. Not to mention younger people (below 25) which are often males involved in fatal accidents. Typical macho behavior exists everywhere.


That's not what I meant. I never had a special interest for numbers but however I count 294 men plus 75 women don't add up to 314 in total.


----------



## kanterberg

ScraperDude said:


> 99% of problems I encounter on the roads are with women drivers. period.
> From them throwing fits if you get in front of them, tailgating, to giving the finger.
> Does this exist for Sweden as well?


It's actually interesting to discuss driving from a gender perspective. You could argue that men, in general, are technically better drivers. They are better when it comes to recovering from tricky situations. Women, however, don't seem to get themselves into those tricky situations and therefore, you could argue, are safer drivers. At least that's what the statistics tell us.

And sorry for giving the wrong info, I got it from a newspaper. The original report from the Traffic Authority states 239 men and 75 women.


----------



## Schweden

I wish we could stop prioritize safety for a while (2 +1 roads) and instead focus on motorways (which is safer anyway).


----------



## Ingenioren

Are they tough? Considering you will get more kilometers of 2+1 roads per invested krone...


----------



## jeremiash

I think the real issue isn't construction cost or safety for that matter (you can't say that 2+1 roads are significantly less safe than motorways, since opposite directions are mostly separated by barriers which makes the risk of head-on collisions almost non-existent), I think the decision is based mostly on traffic counts. I would be very much interested in exact traffic count numbers for sweden, but my guess is in most cases a 2+1 road is sufficient to ensure free traffic flow. And it's not exactly particularly difficult to upgrade a 2+1 road to a motorway.


----------



## Schweden

The problem is that very important stretches are build as 2+1 roads instead of motorways. And then there's no motorway built for another 20 years because 2+1 roads are safe anyway.

For example, E18 between Karlskoga and Lekhyttan was rebuilt as a 2+1 road. The road was not wide enough for an easy construction, so it costed quite some money. This was built even though Trafikverket states that this stretch should indeed be a motorway in the future. See the problem?


----------



## jeremiash

In this case I actually don't. Don't you think that very much depends on whether that motorway will be needed in 5, 15 or 25 years? Let's take that stretch of E18 for example. According to data I found here the AADT on the stretch is 9000 +/- 10%. That gives us 8000-10000. Now this document states that motorway construction is automatically considered when the AADT on a stretch reaches 12000. That is still pretty low if you ask me. If you take into consideration that the traffic would have to increase by about 30% to reach that number, and would almost have to double to make motorway construction urgent, don't you feel that it's better to have a 2+1 road now instead of having to wait 10-15 years (my guess) for a motorway to even begin being considered/built? I guess the rate of AADT growth made it clear that a solution for "now" will serve it's purpose for a long enough time to make it viable.


----------



## kanterberg

jeremiash said:


> In this case I actually don't. Don't you think that very much depends on whether that motorway will be needed in 5, 15 or 25 years? Let's take that stretch of E18 for example. According to data I found here the AADT on the stretch is 9000 +/- 10%. That gives us 8000-10000. Now this document states that motorway construction is automatically considered when the AADT on a stretch reaches 12000. That is still pretty low if you ask me. If you take into consideration that the traffic would have to increase by about 30% to reach that number, and would almost have to double to make motorway construction urgent, don't you feel that it's better to have a 2+1 road now instead of having to wait 10-15 years (my guess) for a motorway to even begin being considered/built? I guess the rate of AADT growth made it clear that a solution for "now" will serve it's purpose for a long enough time to make it viable.


I agree, in general it's hard to argue that 2+1 roads (with a barrier) are being built instead of motorways. The vast majority of 2+1 roads have been constructed on stretches where motorway standards is not called for. We have IIRC something like 1000+ kms of 2+1 roads now and it has been a safety revolution, on many of those stretches we've gone from several fatalities every year to none!

And so far I can't see that it has meant less motorways. They've just announced that the gaps on E18 around Köping and Västerås will be filled, just to use E18 as an example. The AADT there is just above 12000, which means we're still following the guidelines. There's another list a little further up in this thread with other examples.


----------



## metasmurf

I think they should have gone for a 16,5m 2+2 instead of 2+1 while they were at it, given that the price of a 2+2 in relation to 2+1 isn't that much higher when they had to widen the road anyway.


----------



## häggblom

Two pics taken by myself just a few week´s after the oppening of the new E4 south of Hudiksvall. 
A real nice scenic road to drive on and not much traffic.
And as you can see the on/off ramps are with full lenght exit lanes so no worry there.  I don´t think many new road projects will have those sharp bad ones, since Trafikverket (Swedish road authorities) have gotten so much criticism for them. 
All though the road it self is the narrow kind of "cheap motorway"... but since the traffic volume ain´t that high I think it will work out nicely.





























And the last pic is of the "old" part of E4, south of the new one. This part (north of Söderhamn) have gotten much criticism since it was the first of it´s kind: narrow motorway, without hard shoulders. At the same time Söderhamn got this new E4 stretch they also got a new railway through the city and a new train station. The tunnel you can see on the pic is of the "new" railway, which goes parallel to the E4.


----------



## Ingenioren

Trafikvärket wanted to build 2+1, but Huddiksvall municipality decided to fund the extra costs for adding another lane....


----------



## metasmurf

Correct, even though the additional cost was only 30million SEK to build it as a 2+2 instead of a 2+1.


----------



## kubam4a1

Guys, don't complain on 2+2 grade separated road with AADT at the dumb level of 1xxxx (or less than 10000). Even without emergency lanes, this is a damn comfortable road to drive, fast and safe. When an projected long term AADT is not expected to exceed 30 000 vpd and the HGV share of traffic is less than 15 % this is a perfect cost-efficient solution.

In PL in the most cases (despite the ongoing construction) that would be 1+1 without any or with minor grade separation measures.


----------



## metasmurf

kubam4a1 said:


> ....


If you're upset about motorway being constructed where the AADT is below 10 000, then E6 between Strömstad and Munkedal is a better example. Some parts are actually below 8000, and mind you, this is a 18,5m motorway classified road (there are still three short gaps which are u/c or planned.)

However, you can't just look at the AADT. You have to take other factors in to consideration, such as stategic importance, safety and seasonal variation in the amount of traffic. 

With that being said, I do think parts of E6 could have gotten along just fine with the same sollution as E4 Hudiksvall. Another option would have been tolls, since the road is of a more strategic importance to Norway than Sweden.


----------



## kubam4a1

Ok,

Perhaps I misunderstood you a bit.

My point is definitely not being upset about a 10 000 (less) AADT motorway. 

I just wanted to point out that for such a relatively low traffic level, a motorway-classified road fulfilling all the motorways standards that has narrow/no emergency lanes is enough, just like that shown above and no motorway, with say 3,5 m traffic and 2,5 emergency lanes as well as 120-130 speed limit is required.


----------



## Ingenioren

What's the speed limit, 110 or 100?


----------



## häggblom

Ingenioren said:


> What's the speed limit, 110 or 100?


110 km/h.


----------



## Schweden

How much more would it have costed to construct the new E4 as a narrow motorway instead of a 2+2 motortrafikled? Probably just another 30 million. This is the kind of short term planning I'm talking about, it's ridiculous.


----------



## IceCheese

metasmurf said:


> If you're upset about motorway being constructed where the AADT is below 10 000, then E6 between Strömstad and Munkedal is a better example. Some parts are actually below 8000, and mind you, this is a 18,5m motorway classified road (there are still three short gaps which are but u/c or planned.)
> 
> However, you can't just look at the AADT. You have to take other factors in to consideration, such as stategic importance, safety and seasonal variation in the amount of traffic.
> 
> With that being said, I do think parts of E6 could have gotten along just fine with the same sollution as E4 Hudiksvall. Another option would have been tolls, since the road is of a more strategic importance to Norway than Sweden.


+ the large share being truck traffic, the strategic link between Gothenburg harbor and south-eastern Norway, and the fact big parts of the project is EU-funded..


----------



## metasmurf

*Roundabout hell to strike E4 and Umeå this fall*

The reconstruction of Kolbäcksvägen in Umeå which will be the new E4 route in Umeå is set to be finnished the 30th of September this year. This is what it will look like.










These six roundabouts, plus the additional two south of the bridges gives through traffic no less than *eight* roundabouts to steer through. Only one grade separated interchange will be constructed.

The road will be a 16,5m wide 2+2 road and 2+1 south of the current bridge (Kolbäcksbron) and over the bridge itself.


----------



## häggblom

Nice to see a good map of how it all will look with the new E4-stretch through Umeå, been a while since I checked it out on www.trafikverket.se or old www.vv.se.

It seems it won´t be exactly free flow at high speeds, but waaaay better than going straight through down town like to day atleast.  
But the saddest thing I think is that it will go over Kolbäcksbron, which just istn´t wide enough for 4 lanes...  Not very nice since it connects to the old stump of motorway (1971) just south of the bridge... So now it will be a short 2+1 road in the middle...

But the through traffic can´t be to much up in Umeå I´m guessing, you don´t happen to have any expected numbers?


----------



## metasmurf

häggblom said:


> It seems it won´t be exactly free flow at high speeds, but waaaay better than going straight through down town like to day atleast.


The time saved for through traffic will be marginal.



häggblom said:


> IBut the through traffic can´t be to much up in Umeå I´m guessing, you don´t happen to have any expected numbers?


Yes, through traffic probably isn't that high, as in most cases. The expected AADT in 2015 ranges from 12300-15400 with around 10% trucks.


----------



## Schweden

metasmurf said:


> Yes, through traffic probably isn't that high, as in most cases. The expected AADT in 2015 ranges from 12300-15400 with around 10% trucks.


Erm, that would be enough to build a motorway, wouldn't it? Once again, a project that is only built half-assed. 8 roundabouts? Absurd.


----------



## devo

I have to agree on that. Even here in the country of road absurdity (Norway) they wouldn't get away with anything less than a motorway, when the AADT is above 12.000. In 2015. What about 2025? Short sighted.

Take away all the roundabouts and it might fly...


----------



## Dan

Schweden said:


> How much more would it have costed to construct the new E4 as a narrow motorway instead of a 2+2 motortrafikled? Probably just another 30 million. This is the kind of short term planning I'm talking about, it's ridiculous.


The one by Hudiksvall you mean? I thought it was going to be labeled motorway?


----------



## Schweden

Dan said:


> The one by Hudiksvall you mean? I thought it was going to be labeled motorway?


I thought so as well, but instead they labeled it as a motortrafikled and also changed the signing on the old stretch north of Söderhamn. No biggie, but it seems like building a proper motorway isn't that much more expensive.



devo said:


> I have to agree on that. Even here in the country of road absurdity (Norway) they wouldn't get away with anything less than a motorway, when the AADT is above 12.000. In 2015. What about 2025? Short sighted.
> 
> Take away all the roundabouts and it might fly...


Quite surprising that Umeå kommun seems to be satisfied with this project. Umeå wants to double its population in 40 years, and this project is not enough for *today's* needs.


----------



## häggblom

Schweden said:


> Erm, that would be enough to build a motorway, wouldn't it? Once again, a project that is only built half-assed. 8 roundabouts? Absurd.


Yeah, thats quite alot actually! Then it seems very short sighted to build it the way they are doing!! :nuts:

But only the real through traffic numbers can never be that high, right?
It must be that the road will be heavy used by local traffic in the city of Umeå also, with all the major hubs in the eastern area of town (uni. hospital and so on..) guess I should have understod that, since the "bypass" goes within the city limits. 

I think the old E4 motorway bypass (1979) here in Gävle have like 15.000 - 16.000 AATD. But then the E4 ain´t much used by local traffic here, but it´s getting more and more popular, and the municipality is promoting it 

By the way, a funny thing with Gävle traffic numbers I think is that our really old motorway riks-80 (as we say) have like almost double the traffic volume compared to E4. :nuts:


----------



## Schweden

häggblom said:


> By the way, a funny thing with Gävle traffic numbers I think is that our really old motorway riks-80 (as we say) have like almost double the traffic volume compared to E4. :nuts:


That's not surprising at all, since commuting between Sandviken and Gävle is quite popular. Most of the traffic on E4 is long distance traffic, so it makes sense that it has a lower AADT.


----------



## häggblom

Schweden said:


> That's not surprising at all, since commuting between Sandviken and Gävle is quite popular. Most of the traffic on E4 is long distance traffic, so it makes sense that it has a lower AADT.


Yezz, thats right  Riks-80 (national route 80, soon to be E16) is by far the "nicest" entry to Gävle, our E4 just goes through the woods, and quite far away from the city, you almost don´t see anything of Gävle when traveling on E4... Some new areas and constructions are going up along E4 now and more planned but still.... 
I actually think Gävle has one of the most boring bypasses in Sweden 

Riks-80 is much nicer in that sense, lots of built up areas along it (villa-suburb of Valbo and then Forsbacka also...) many exits and the big shopping center Valbo with Ikea, hotels and much more...

Also Riks-80 is actually one of Swedens oldest motorways!
It was built during the 1950s but with out completely grade separated interchanges, but smaller roads had underpasses. Was a really nice article about it in one of the local papers when it celebrated 50 years a few years ago, but can´t find it on the net now... 

This is a pic of R80, taken by myself like 7 years ago :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Ingenioren

And there was a 150 meter skyscraper shaped like a urinal planned for the junction E4/R80


----------



## häggblom

Ingenioren said:


> And there was a 150 meter skyscraper shaped like a urinal planned for the junction E4/R80


Hehe, thats right, sadly "it went down the drain..." much because the president of the local company who was behind it left and moved on to another job in an other part of Sweden... 

Would have been cool as f-ck if it actually had been built!


----------



## riiga

Cool picture häggblom! When was the roundabout built, and did it replace an intersection or did the motorway just continue before? I ask because I was intrigued by this since the sign that says "GÄVLE" just before the roundabout is green, i.e. motorway coloured.


----------



## italystf

Aphelion said:


> Today two new stretches of motorway open:
> E6 Knäm-Lugnet, 6 km
> E6 Skee-Ejgst, 3 km


So, Norway is almost connected with Europe by motorway, right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, just one small section of 7 kilometers is missing just south of these opened stretches. Which I've read is delayed to 2015 due to NIMBY's.


----------



## Shifty2k5

A list of the opening history of the E6 from Gothenburg to the norwegian border, a distance of 177 km:

Göteborg - Kungälv, 1958
Genom Kungälv, 1968
Kungälv - Kode, 1972
Kode - Stora Höga, 1974
Stora Höga - Ljungskile, 1991
Genom Ljungskile, 1994
Ljungskile - Lerbo, 1995
Lerbo - Torp, 2000
Torp - Kallsås, 2004
Kallsås - Småröd, 2005
Småröd - Saltkällan, 2008
Saltkällan - Håby, 2008
Håby - Rabbalshede, 2000
Ejgst - Hogdal, 2008-09
Hogdal - Nordby, 2003
Nordby - Svinesund, 2005
Rabbalshede–Pålen, 2010
Lugnet-Skee, 2010
Skee-Ejgst, 2012
Knäm-Lugnet, 2012


----------



## metasmurf

The remaining stretch Pålen-Tanumshede (7km) will have a short tunnel according to the plans. This will be one of very few rural motorwaytunnels in Sweden.


----------



## italystf

metasmurf said:


> The remaining stretch Pålen-Tanumshede (7km) will have a short tunnel according to the qplans. This will be one of very few rural motorwaytunnels in Sweden.


It's a pity that Northern Europe countries have a so poor motorway network, otherwise the epic trip to North Cape would be easier. There are hardly any motorways in Sweden north of Stockholm, let alone Norway and Finland. Yes, those countries are sparsely populated, but also very rich.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E4 is mostly a limited-access 2+1 highway north of Sundsvall, where low traffic volumes prevail. It basically has the same function as a motorway all the way to the Finnish border. The volumes generally only 5.000 - 8.000 vehicles per day outside the few urban areas along the coast.


----------



## Road_UK

And on other roads, which would be considered b-routes in Germany, the speed limit is often 110, and with so little traffic on these roads, all vehicles are easily overtakeble. I have driven on major routes in northern Sweden (to Finland via Sundsvall, and Mo-i-Rana also via Sundsvall, and these roads are a pleasure to drive on...


----------



## MattiG

italystf said:


> It's a pity that Northern Europe countries have a so poor motorway network, otherwise the epic trip to North Cape would be easier. There are hardly any motorways in Sweden north of Stockholm, let alone Norway and Finland. Yes, those countries are sparsely populated, but also very rich.


Because the traffic volumes are low, you do not need motorways for quick travelling. There is no problem to reach the average speed of 90-95 km/h on most of the Finnish non-motorway main roads in the summertime. It is not much less than on the German congested autobahns.


----------



## ElviS77

Road_UK said:


> And on other roads, which would be considered b-routes in Germany, the speed limit is often 110, and with so little traffic on these roads, all vehicles are easily overtakeble. I have driven on major routes in northern Sweden (to Finland via Sundsvall, and Mo-i-Rana also via Sundsvall, and these roads are a pleasure to drive on...


No 110 anymore, I'm afraid. The Swedes have reduced the speed limit on these roads to 100. Not that it makes that much of a difference...


----------



## void0

I am planning a trip from Stockholm to approximately Bergen, that is about 1000km, is it double for 1 day? Is Stockholm-Olso road a motorway?


----------



## ElviS77

void0 said:


> I am planning a trip from Stockholm to approximately Bergen, that is about 1000km, is it double for 1 day? Is Stockholm-Olso road a motorway?


No, not unless you want to die of fatigue and not see a thing... East of Vänern is motorway-dominated, the rest is mainly single-track until you are getting pretty close to Oslo. Some parts in Norway are still pretty poor, narrow, twisty and running through built-up-areas. West of Oslo it's basically 2-lane highway, decent in places, useless in other.


----------



## Cansend

The Swedish road-department (Trafikverket) is planning to upgrade a 21 kilometres strech of E10 to a 2+1/2+2 road north of Gällivare. 
It will probably have same-level crossings, however some parts of the stretch don't have any crossings at all and therefore it could be upgraded to a highway/autostrasse.

*If* the road would be upgraded to a highway, it would probably be the worlds northest highway. 

More information about the project (in Swedish):http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Norrbotten/e10_avvakko_skaulo


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The traffic volumes on that section are only 1.500 vehicles per day. I'm surprised there's any upgrade planned at all.


----------



## Cansend

ChrisZwolle said:


> The traffic volumes on that section are only 1.500 vehicles per day. I'm surprised there's any upgrade planned at all.


Yes, I don't understand why they even upgrade the road when it gots a low traffic level. However the road has got quite many complaints from people living near the road and the fact that the road is quite small and very dangerous for overtakings. 

The road is planned but it miss finance, since the Swedish government probably would prioritize other roads in that region. Like the E4.


----------



## kanterberg

Cansend said:


> Yes, I don't understand why they even upgrade the road when it gots a low traffic level. However the road has got quite many complaints from people living near the road and the fact that the road is quite small and very dangerous for overtakings.
> 
> The road is planned but it miss finance, since the Swedish government probably would prioritize other roads in that region. Like the E4.


2+2 for a 1500 AADT road in the middle of nowhere? It's a colossal waste of money, if you ask me. 

Almost a quarter of the population live in the Stockholm region and, more importantly, we pay more than 40% of all state tax. Is it unreasonable to think government infrastructure funding should reflect that somehow? 

Take the Stockholm bypass as an example where the government will only provide a fraction of the funding needed. The rest will be payed by "congestion charging" and by local and regional funding. Let's apply the same principle for E10 north of Gällivare and they can finance it themselves by tolls and local funds...


----------



## Cansend

Also, the Swedish road-department is planning to build a 2+1-road on another stretch on E10 between Morjärv and Västra Svartbyn.
Information about the project (on Swedish): http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...rad-vag-pa-E10-mellan-Morjarv-och-V-Svartbyn/
The whole stretch is 23,5 kilometres.


----------



## metasmurf

kanterberg said:


> 2+2 for a 1500 AADT road in the middle of nowhere? It's a colossal waste of money, if you ask me.
> 
> Almost a quarter of the population live in the Stockholm region and, more importantly, we pay more than 40% of all state tax. Is it unreasonable to think government infrastructure funding should reflect that somehow?
> 
> Take the Stockholm bypass as an example where the government will only provide a fraction of the funding needed. The rest will be payed by "congestion charging" and by local and regional funding. Let's apply the same principle for E10 north of Gällivare and they can finance it themselves by tolls and local funds...


Haha, wow the stupidity, I can't take it. The road is used by LKAB which brings a shitload of tax money to the state, more than enough to finance these road projects. The stretches being upgraded have bad curvature and crests which makes overtaking trucks difficult and dangerous. They will most likely choose the 2+1 without physical divider in the middle, widening the road where it's easiest to do so. This may occasionally mean shorter 2+2 sections on flat/straight sections where it's easiest to add passing lanes. Just because *you* don't understand why its being upgraded doesn't make it unnecessary.


----------



## Cansend

metasmurf said:


> Haha, wow the stupidity, I can't take it. The road is used by LKAB which brings a shitload of tax money to the state, more than enough to finance these road projects. The stretches being upgraded have bad curvature and crests which makes overtaking trucks difficult and dangerous. They will most likely choose the 2+1 without physical divider in the middle, widening the road where it's easiest to do so. This may occasionally mean shorter 2+2 sections on flat/straight sections where it's easiest to add passing lanes. Just because *you* don't understand why its being upgraded doesn't make it unnecessary.


True. It's also because of LKAB, that the town of Kiruna will move 1 mile east.

One thing I don't understand is why they don't build out the Malmbanan to a dual carriage rail road, it could be needed since there is so many trains there.


----------



## metasmurf

Cansend said:


> True. It's also because of LKAB, that the town of Kiruna will move 1 mile east.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why they don't build out the Malmbanan to a dual carriage rail road, it could be needed since there is so many trains there.


I don't know if the capacity has peaked or not. Regardless, it would be a massive project given the length of 473km. More realistically would be, as they are doing now, to build more "mötesstationer" (meeting stations?) to increase capacity. With that being said, I'm for whatever upgrades this railway needs, and so should every Swede be since it means more tax money.


----------



## kanterberg

metasmurf said:


> Haha, wow the stupidity, I can't take it. The road is used by LKAB which brings a shitload of tax money to the state, more than enough to finance these road projects. The stretches being upgraded have bad curvature and crests which makes overtaking trucks difficult and dangerous. They will most likely choose the 2+1 without physical divider in the middle, widening the road where it's easiest to do so. This may occasionally mean shorter 2+2 sections on flat/straight sections where it's easiest to add passing lanes. Just because *you* don't understand why its being upgraded doesn't make it unnecessary.


What is your point? It's not like the iron ore is transported on the E10, so I don't understand that argument. Yes, I'm sure the road is important for the LKAB company but what we are talking about here is upgrading a 1500 AADT section to 2+2 highway. Why is it needed? There is obviously not enough traffic to justify it... 

The fact that LKAB brings in "a shitload of tax money" has absolutely nothing to do with it. It's still the taxpayers money and it should be spent where it makes sense and where it is needed, and I can think of hundreds of projects around the country that makes a lot more sense than upgrading the E10.


----------



## Road_UK

E4 and E20 is filled with service areas, along the entire motorway routes.


----------



## NordikNerd

This is Nyköpingsbro, my favourite stop on the way to Stockholm. All vikingline-buses stop here for about 45 min.





This restarea with truckers VIP-lounge opened in 1987.


----------



## Kruzze

Final go ahead for the strech "Pålen-Tanumshede" on E6! By the year 2015 the E6 will be a highway road from Malmö to Norwegian border at Strömstad. 

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Vastra-Gotaland/E6-genom-Bohuslan/E6-delen-Palen-Tanumshede1/


----------



## ScraperDude

Schweden said:


> Not a very smooth transition, no


^^^^Dagen H !!


----------



## kanterberg

Kruzze said:


> Final go ahead for the strech "Pålen-Tanumshede" on E6! By the year 2015 the E6 will be a highway road from Malmö to Norwegian border at Strömstad.
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Vastra-Gotaland/E6-genom-Bohuslan/E6-delen-Palen-Tanumshede1/


Great news! But the E6 starts in Trelleborg, not Malmö, which makes it even longer. It will also be the only E-route in Sweden with motorway status for its entire length in the country, altogether almost 500 km.


----------



## -Pino-

kanterberg said:


> It was done overnight (5 a.m Sep. 3, 1967) nationwide, but obviously after months of preparations. The transition was actuallly quite smooth, and the number of accidents dropped dramatically in the years that followed. The main reason for this was probably that cars in Sweden always had the steering wheel on the left side, even with left-hand traffic. Another important reason was that Sweden introduced speed limits outside built-up areas the same year.


What also helped is that people that are out of their comfort zone (for instance since they need to drive on the "wrong" side of the road) take precaution. Their driving style becomes more conservative and accordingly safer. That in itself was a basis for the reduction in accidents.

And of course, it needs to be taken into account that traffic volumes were relatively low at the time. If you did the same in Britain now, it's scale would be many times of what would have been done 45 years ago.


----------



## Orionol

I believe that the Eastern bypass of Helsingborg is done. Route 111. The only section that still is not open yet, is -> http://maps.google.se/maps?hl=sv&tab=wl (between Vasatorpsvägen and Ängelsholmsleden).


----------



## Aphelion

Click here for a map showing the new E16 routing and other new road numbers in the area


----------



## devo

I wonder if this will be synchronized with the Norwegian renumbering, or will we have a situation where E 16 runs in to the less serious county road 200 in Norway.


----------



## riiga

Aphelion said:


> Click here for a map showing the new E16 routing and other new road numbers in the area


What a waste of money... :bash:


----------



## Kjello0

devo said:


> I wonder if this will be synchronized with the Norwegian renumbering, or will we have a situation where E 16 runs in to the less serious county road 200 in Norway.


This article says September for the part to Gardermoen, so I guess they're synchronized.
I september blir dette E16


----------



## Swedway

How much will this renumbering cost?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Renumberings are fringe costs. Basically just placing some stickers.


----------



## Aphelion

Additionally, a new national road (Riksväg) will be created in southern Sweden between the E6 at Halmstad and the E22 at Pukavik. The road will become national road 15 (number of the current E22 until 1980). Between Markaryd and Osby the road was modernized from 2009 to 2011.

Map: http://is.gd/kPtDNo


----------



## MattiG

Aphelion said:


> Additionally, a new national road (Riksväg) will be created in southern Sweden between the E6 at Halmstad and the E22 at Pukavik. The road will become national road 15 (number of the current E22 until 1980).


I think the national road 69 Fagersta-Falun-Rättvik is a new one, too, isn't it? As the section from Fagersta to Falun is currently länsväg 270, about 50 km will be upgraded to a riksväg.


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## RV

I personally don't like this concept of 2+1-roads that they are also planning to build in Finland, at least on main routes. A good excuse for not tu build a proper motorway.


----------



## NordikNerd

RV said:


> I personally don't like this concept of 2+1-roads that they are also planning to build in Finland, at least on main routes. A good excuse for not tu build a proper motorway.


Yes but the 2+1 sections change frequently, so you don't have to wait long if you get behind a slow vehicle.

This particular section of the road 55 Norrköping-Katrineholm is not very busy.
Actually there is nothing but woods inbetween the cities, so a motorway will not be necessary.


----------



## RV

I agree with that it is a useful solution for secondary roads as Road 55, but roads such as E4 should be full motorway because of it's importance and the frequency of long-distance-travelling, even if the AADT is 1-3 thousand cars below 10 000. In Spain most rural motorways have an AADT of just 4000-8000.


----------



## MattiG

RV said:


> In Spain most rural motorways have an AADT of just 4000-8000.


That might be one of the reasons behind the financial crisis in Spain.


----------



## Aphelion

Nice new video - from Malmö to Kalmar on the E22:


----------



## Attii

Aphelion said:


> Nice new video - from Malmö to Kalmar on the E22:


nice video, cheers
a bit of a deja vu feeling for me
had driven this road so many times between 2000 & 2006 while still being student at the Lund University..Some things have certainly changed since then
especially when it comes to the strech between Lund and Kristianstad


----------



## häggblom

Cool video, even if it´s over 20 min long.
Nice to finally see quite some construction on the E22! 

Have just driven that entire route once myself, like 7-8 years ago... Have been driving on some parts of E22 in Scania and around Kalmar more recently though


----------



## Road_UK

E22 starts at Amsterdam, and goes into Germany, and somewhere after Lübeck it turns into a swimming route, as it disappears into the sea, until it shows up in Sweden again. There might be more then one Atlantis after all...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E22 starts in Holyhead  And it runs to Ishim. Its distance is 5.289 kilometers, of which 3.077 kilometers is in Russia.


----------



## Road_UK

The wettest E-route in Europe. Is there no Irish version of the 22?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E18, E20, E22 & E25 all have three ferry routes. I'm not sure whether all these ferry routes actually exist. 

E90 has four ferry routes, though two of them are very short and could be replaced by bridges in the future. 

There are three very long ferry routes;

E1 La Coruña - Rosslare
E60 Constanta - Poti
E90 Barcelona - Mazaro del Valle


----------



## Road_UK

ChrisZwolle said:


> E18, E20, E22 & E25 all have three ferry routes. I'm not sure whether all these ferry routes actually exist.
> 
> E90 has four ferry routes, though two of them are very short and could be replaced by bridges in the future.
> 
> There are three very long ferry routes;
> 
> E1 La Coruña - Rosslare
> E60 Constanta - Poti
> E90 Barcelona - Mazaro del Valle


There are no ferry routes on the E22.


----------



## Road_UK

E15 begins right at the ferry terminal in Calais, but there is no English version as far as I know.


----------



## NordikNerd

Road_UK said:


> There are no ferry routes on the E22.


Wrong. The ferry Trelleborg-Sassnitz connects Germany & Sweden.


----------



## Road_UK

New ferry routes?


----------



## Morsue

Road_UK said:


> New ferry routes?


Trelleborg-Sassnitz is quite an old ferry route.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Road_UK said:


> E15 begins right at the ferry terminal in Calais, but there is no English version as far as I know.


Is there any English (or British) E-route at all, except on paper?


----------



## Road_UK

Yes there are. British roads have been allocated as E-routes, although the British are refusing to signpost them. The Irish are making a bit more of an effort.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I came to my interest in roads through a childhood obsession with maps, and generally I like to understand how things work. (So I'm interested in the geography of roads more than roads as such: I don't know or care about lane counts and the merits of various pavement types except in areas where I actually drive regularly.) So I started by trying to understand the development of numbering systems in the U.S., then memorizing the Interstates....

So I tend to treat unmarked routes as fictitious: there are a handful of so-called "unsigned Interstates" in the U.S. (typically short, three-digit routes in urban areas) which I ignore when I'm going over the system in my head; to my way of thinking, if it's not marked - not visible to the public - it may as well not exist and it certainly shouldn't be shown on maps (because someone might actually try to follow I-345 having seen it on their map of Dallas, and then not be able to find it because it's not on the signs). As far as I can tell, British mapmakers feel the same way about British E-routes. ;-)

Hence my...irritation...with the lackadaisical French treatment of their route numbers (I just posted about that in whatever thread you were talking about French signs in), and with Belgium's not usually posting their A-routes (which is a system that has a nice internal logic, AND appears on most if not all maps).


----------



## MattiG

Road_UK said:


> Yes there are. British roads have been allocated as E-routes, although the British are refusing to signpost them. The Irish are making a bit more of an effort.


UK has signed the AGR agreement 1976 but never ratified it. Ireland has not signed nor ratified.


----------



## Road_UK

But still displayed on some roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice bridge replacement project on E4 north of Stockholm. You don't see this construction method frequently.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

ChrisZwolle said:


> E18, E20, E22 & E25 all have three ferry routes. I'm not sure whether all these ferry routes actually exist.
> 
> E90 has four ferry routes, though two of them are very short and could be replaced by bridges in the future.
> 
> There are three very long ferry routes;
> 
> E1 La Coruña - Riddle
> E60 Constanta - Poti
> E90 Barcelona - Mazaro del Valle


E39 has 9 ferry routes! (will be 8 in September)


----------



## MattiG

54°26′S 3°24′E;94583001 said:


> E39 has 9 ferry routes! (will be 8 in September)


No, it has ten routes, nine in September. You might have forgotten the Hirtshals-Kristiansand ferry route across Skagerrak.

These are real routes, not theoretical ones like the E01 gap between Spain and Ireland.


----------



## ElviS77

MattiG said:


> No, it has ten routes, nine in September. You might have forgotten the Hirtshals-Kristiansand ferry route across Skagerrak.


Halsa-Kanestraum, Molde-Vestnes, Sula-Festøy, Volda-Folkestad (to be bypassed), Lote-Anda, Oppedal-Lavik, Halhjem-Sandvikvåg, Mortavika-Arsvågen and Kristiansand-Hirtshals makes nine, not ten, in my book. Have I forgotten any..?


----------



## Grotlaufen

häggblom said:


> Cool video, even if it´s over 20 min long.
> Nice to finally see quite some construction on the E22!
> 
> Have just driven that entire route once myself, like 7-8 years ago... Have been driving on some parts of E22 in Scania and around Kalmar more recently though


I've driven between Karlskrona and Kalmar about a dozen times on E22 and tried some alternative routes at other times. The best option during summer season (and sometimes during normal time of the year depending on when the lorries to/from the ferries in Karlskrona arrive) is to turn off E22 near Söderåkra, drive on road 130 to Torsås, once there turn left and right to Flyeryd (the name of the street is even "Karlskronavägen"). That way you'll have a lot less traffic and you'll also experience one of the straightest roads the Swedish road network has to offer (even if it's signed 70 km/h you can for long stretches go up to 100 km/h with ease, no one I've met there has ever stuck to the speed limit), plus the landscape is way more beautiful, driving by lakes and streams surrounded with oak and beech forests you won't see from E22  Better still, the route is even shorter than E22 

Coming south is a bit trickier to find the route, you have to exit at Tpl Karlskrona Öst, drive road 28 to the north until you see the sign "Lyckeåborg" and turn on to that road, from there it's signed towards Torsås. 

The reason they don't want to promote this stretch is not just because of increasing the risk for accidents (it's at parts a veery straight road, many drivers could probably fall asleep) but also from what I've heard that since the road follows the stream Lyckeå, an accident where a car crashed into the water there would pollute the local water supply.


----------



## metasmurf

*E4 Sundsvall - Haparanda*

I've been thinking of doing this for a while but never gotten around to it until now. What I wanted to make is a route description in terms of road standards, and also to cover future plans for this stretch. When looking in google maps, its impossible to see what standards this road have. Apart from the official motorway or "motortrafikled" classified stretches, one could get the impression that the rest is just regular 2-lane road, which is far from the truth.

So, let's start with the first part

All 2+1/2+2 have wire fence or other types of divider.

*Green* = Motorway
*Light green* = Motortrafikled
*Yellow* = Grade separated 2+1, essentially up to motortrafikled standard.
*Orange* = Grade separated 2+2, essentially up to motortrafikled/motorway standard
*Blue* = 2+1 with at grade intersections or mixed grade separated/at grade.
*Dark Blue* = 2+2 with at grade intersections or mixed grade separated/at grade.
*Black* = Regular 2-lane road
*Red* = Slow speed 2-lane road/city street with two our four lanes, traffic lights, roundabouts etc.










*Part 1 Sundsvall - Umeå (268km)*

*1.* Sundsvall - Timrå 15km motorway
*2.* Timrå - Midlanda Airport 6km motortrafikled (grade separated 2+1)
*3.* Midlanda Airport - Kittjärn (Härnösand) 25km 2+1 with mixed grade separated and at grate intersections.
*4.* Kittjärn - Härnösand 5km 2-lane highway/2+2 city street with traffic lights. 
*5.* Härnösand - Lövvik 3km 2+1 one grade separated intersections.
*6.* Lövvik - Älandsbro 2km 2-lane road. 
*7.* Through Älandsbro 1,5km village road/thoroughfare
*8.* Älandsbro - Överdal 3,5km 2-lane road.
*9.* Överdal - Gallsäter 31km grade separated 2+1, essentially up to "motortrafikled" standard. Over the High Coast Bridge, the road is 2+2.
*10.* Gallsäter - Ullånger 10km 2+1 all crossings at grade.
*11.* Ullånger - Docksta 12km 2-lane road.
*12.* Docksta - Örnsköldsvik 36km 2+1, two grade separated intersections.
*13.* Through Örnsköldsvik - 5km 2-lane road/2+2 City street. Roundabouts and traffic lights.
*14.* Örnsköldsvik - Arnäsvall 3,5km grade separated 2+2 essentially up to "motortrafikled" standard.
*15.* Arnäsvall - Stöcksjö 96km 2+1 with mixed grade separated and at grade intersections.
*16.* Stöcksjö - Söderslätt (Umeå) 4,5km 2+2 with motorway width, essentially up to motorway standard.
*17.* Söderslätt (Umeå) - Carlshem (Umeå) 3km 2+1 with roundabouts.
*18.* Carlshem (Umeå) - Ersboda (Umeå) *Completed 2012-10-06* 2+2 with roundabouts, one grade separated intersection.

*Future plans*

*Probably before 2021*

*1.* Ullånger - Docksta 12km, upgrade to 2+1 with barrier.

*After 2021*

*1.* Härnösand bypass (Kittjärn - Överdal)










A 2+1 western bypass with three grade separated intersections. Would shorten E4 with around 4-5km and also bypass Älandsbro.

*2.* Örnsköldsvik bypass/Åsbergstunneln










A bypass of motorway standard mostly in tunnel. Building was supposed to start 2015-2016 but was canceled. A new investigation will be made, though building will not start before 2021.



Next part will be Umeå - Piteå. Should be in a few days or so...


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Liked your graph!

A pity they couldn't make it all the way 2x2


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic volumes are mostly between 4.000 and 8.000 vehicles per day north of Sundsvall (between cities).


----------



## MattiG

metasmurf said:


> *
> 
> Part 1 Sundsvall - Umeå (268km)
> 
> 1. Sundsvall - Timrå 15km motorway
> 2. Timrå - Midlanda Airport 6km motortrafikled (grade separated 2+1)
> 3. Midlanda Airport - Kittjärn (Härnösand) 25km 2+1 with mixed grade separated and at grate intersections.
> 4. Kittjärn - Härnösand 5km 2-lane highway/2+2 city street with traffic lights.
> 5. Härnösand - Lövvik 3km 2+1 one grade separated intersections.
> 6. Lövvik - Älandsbro 2km 2-lane road.
> 7. Through Älandsbro 1,5km village road/thoroughfare
> 8. Älandsbro - Överdal 3,5km 2-lane road.
> 9. Överdal - Gallsäter 31km grade separated 2+1, essentially up to "motortrafikled" standard. Over the High Coast Bridge, the road is 2+2.
> 10. Gallsäter - Ullånger 10km 2+1 all crossings at grade.
> 11. Ullånger - Docksta 12km 2-lane road.
> 12. Docksta - Örnsköldsvik 36km 2+1, two grade separated intersections.
> 13. Through Örnsköldsvik - 5km 2-lane road/2+2 City street. Roundabouts and traffic lights.
> 14. Örnsköldsvik - Arnäsvall 3,5km grade separated 2+2 essentially up to "motortrafikled" standard.
> 15. Arnäsvall - Stöcksjö 96km 2+1 with mixed grade separated and at grade intersections.
> 16. Stöcksjö - Söderslätt (Umeå) 4,5km 2+2 with motorway width, essentially up to motorway standard.
> 17. Söderslätt (Umeå) - Carlshem (Umeå) 3km 2+1 with roundabouts.
> 18. Carlshem (Umeå) - Ersboda (Umeå) Completed 2012-10-06 2+2 with roundabouts, one grade separated intersection.
> *


*

This is well in line with my observations about how the roads are upgraded in Sweden: In short stretches thus making the roads changing the type often.

To compare with the longest route in Finland, the south-north backbone 4/E75 Helsinki-Utsjoki, total length 1280 kilometres:

- Km 0-12, 12 km, streets in Helsinki
- Km 12-146, 134 km, motorway
- Km 146-260, 114 km, 1+1 road with overtaking lanes
- Km 260-262, 2 km, streets in Vaajakoski
- Km 262-268, 6 km, motorway
- Km 268-276, 8 km, 2+2 road
- Km 276-310, 34 km, 1+1 road
- Km 310-404, 94 km, 1+1 road with overtaking lanes
- Km 404-584, 180 km, 1+1 road
- Km 584-620, 36 km, motorway
- Km 620-692, 72 km, 1+1 road
- Km 692-722, 20 km, motorway
- Km 722-840, 118 km, 1+1 road
- Km 840-845, 5 km, 2+2 road
- Km 845-1280, 435 km, 1+1 road*


----------



## metasmurf

*E4 Sundsvall - Haparanda*

*Part 2 Umeå - Piteå (207km)*

*Green* = Motorway
*Light green* = Motortrafikled
*Yellow* = Grade separated 2+1, essentially up to motortrafikled standard.
*Orange* = Grade separated 2+2, essentially up to motortrafikled/motorway standard
*Blue* = 2+1 with at grade intersections or mixed grade separated/at grade.
*Dark Blue* = 2+2 with at grade intersections or mixed grade separated/at grade.
*Black* = Regular 2-lane road
*Red* = Slow speed 2-lane road/city street with two our four lanes, traffic lights, roundabouts etc.
*Brown* = Under construction










*1.* Ersboda (Umeå) - Djäkneboda 27km 2+1, two grade separated intersections.
*2.* Djäkneboda - Bygdeå 9km 2-lane road.
*3.* Bygdeå - Sikeå 12,5km 2+1 all intersections at grade.
*4.* Sikeå - Bureå 63km 2-lane road.
*5.* Bureå - Skellefteå 15km 2+1 grade separated essentially up to "motortrafikled" standard.
*6.* Through Skellefteå 5,5km 2/4 lane city street with roundabouts and traffic lights. one grade separated intersection.
*7.* Skellefteå - Byske 25km 2+2 grade separated essentially up to "motortrafikled" standard.
*8.* Byske - Kinnbäck 2+1 mostly grade separated.
*9.* Kinnbäck - Jävre 8,5km U/C upgrade to 2+1 with barrier. Building started August 2012.
*10.* Jävre - Piteå 23km 2+1 party grade separated.

*Future Plans*

*Before 2021*

As of now, none

*After 2021*

*1.* Djäkneboda - Bygdeå 9km upgrade to 2+1 with barrier.
*2.* Sikeå - Bureå 63km upgrade to 2+1 with barrier or "sparse 2+1", meaning partly 1+1/2+1 with barrier.
*3.* E4 Skellefteå










Alternative 1 - Existing route. Building of a few roundabouts and some ramps.
Alternative 2 - Existing route, sunken. Building of a few roundabouts and some ramps.
Alternative 3 - New route south of Skellefteå River, connecting to the existing road "Östra Leden" north of the river. 2+1 14m south of the river, 2+2 16,5m north of the river. Grade separated intersections and roundabouts.

Part 3 Piteå - Haparanda will come in a few days.


----------



## kalle_sg

MattiG said:


> This is well in line with my observations about how the roads are upgraded in Sweden: In short stretches thus making the roads changing the type often.


Well, maybe there's a rationale behind that. If a road changes often it's easier to keep the driver awake. Something to be much appreciated up in the north of the country, I guess


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Norra Länken, Stockholm*

Interesting landscaping / themes of underground interchanges. It may be a little too distracting though.


----------



## Wover

They already have some cool "lighttowers" / "lightarches" in the tunnels in Stockholm, it's quite fun to drive through.


----------



## verreme

Looks like an Arab Emirate-style waste of money to me.


----------



## Swedway

It's not waste of money if it saves life. The purpose is to prevent drivers to fall asleep apart from beeing an art experience.


----------



## Road_UK

Yeah right. If drivers are tired, they will fall asleep even with pretty lights in a tunnel for a few seconds.


----------



## NordikNerd

Swedway said:


> It's not waste of money if it saves life. The purpose is to prevent drivers to fall asleep apart from beeing an art experience.


Most motorways have "soundmarks" or what ever you call them, when passing the marks the vibrations make a noise and the tired driver revives.


----------



## Road_UK

Not for long.


----------



## verreme

Swedway said:


> It's not waste of money if it saves life. The purpose is to prevent drivers to fall asleep apart from beeing an art experience.


I don't think the value of the potential deaths avoided will be higher than the cost of these precious pieces of art altogether.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't know if that would really save lives. Other tunnels don't have it and none of the motorways at night have it.


----------



## suburbicide

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't know if that would really save lives. Other tunnels don't have it and none of the motorways at night have it.


Are those two sentences completely separate statements, or did you actually intend some logical connection between them?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you can fall asleep in a tunnel, you could also fall asleep on the open motorway at night. How big of a problem is this actually? It looks more like some luxurious landscaping than an essential addition to keep tunnels safe.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> If you can fall asleep in a tunnel, you could also fall asleep on the open motorway at night. How big of a problem is this actually? It looks more like some luxurious landscaping than an essential addition to keep tunnels safe.


Not luxurious necessarily. The decorations do not add much on top of the construction cost. In general, the cost of white light does not differ much from blue light, for instance.

Anyway, it is rather a common way to build something interesting to see along the roads in the Scandinavian countries. They can help keeping the driver alert, as least during the dark season.

In Finland, the roundabouts often show something related to the place they are located in:


----------



## suburbicide

MattiG said:


> It as only a few years ago when the toll collecting operators received heavy criticism because of their inefficiency. The company responsible for the Nordkapp tunnel used 50% of the collected money to run their own operations. I guess the invoicing the foreign vehicles is really counter-productive: The cost of the process must be much higher than the amount of money collected.


I don't know the figures, but my guess is that they sell the debt to this UK collection company, and make a small amount from it. 

In Oslo, cost for the tolling company is about 11% of amount collected.


----------



## NordikNerd

italystf said:


> Also Malteses and Hungarians probably.


You hardly don't see any of those in Stockholm, especially not the maltese ones,

but the baltic ones must be an issue. I wouldn't like to pay for their tolls if my number reassembled theirs. I also have to call the authorities to make them cancel the registration of the toll. The have to come up with something to avoid this.



> Visualization for the future motorway on Riksväg 40 Dållebo - Hester which will open autumn 2015. It will include a 400m tunnel which I guess will become the longest rural motorway tunnel in Sweden.


I wonder what it would look like when they let the road 40 become motorway all the way to the E4 at Jönköping. It will result in a rather complicated connector. Having in mind that Jönköping looks like L.A already I hope they will make that connection at least 20km south of the city and not in the central part where the road 40 is connecting to the E4 now.


----------



## Aphelion

Big crash on the E4 at Åstorp - 100 vehicles, three dead:

Link to swedish newspaper

Map


----------



## metasmurf

More images


----------



## MattiG

metasmurf said:


> More images


Professionals on the road.


----------



## kosimodo

What a mess


----------



## kanterberg

^^ It's been a very bad day all Sweden today, with the big pile-up on the E4 obviously the worst. It was also a mess on the E18 in Västmanland and something like 35 accidents reported in Stockholm during the morning rush hours.


----------



## kanterberg

NordikNerd said:


> I wonder what it would look like when they let the road 40 become motorway all the way to the E4 at Jönköping. It will result in a rather complicated connector. Having in mind that Jönköping looks like L.A already I hope they will make that connection at least 20km south of the city and not in the central part where the road 40 is connecting to the E4 now.


Well, Rv40 and E4 are already connected by a cloverleaf interchange at Trafikplats Ljungarum, nothing complicated about it. And honestly, the E4 through Jönköping is a semi-urban 2x2-motorway with an AADT of what, 40 000? Not exactly Los Angeles... 


Exit here for Jönköping city center. 


Approaching Trafikplats Ljungarum, the E4/Road 40 interchange.


----------



## MattiG

kanterberg said:


> Well, Rv40 and E4 are already connected by a cloverleaf interchange at Trafikplats Ljungarum, nothing complicated about it. And honestly, the E4 through Jönköping is a semi-urban 2x2-motorway with an AADT of what, 40 000? Not exactly Los Angeles...


BTW, what was the reason to build the Trafikplats Liungarum to such an incomplete 7/8 cloverleaf? It lacks the access from south to west, and the S-to-W traffic is routed through a roundabout north of the interchange.


----------



## kanterberg

MattiG said:


> BTW, what was the reason to build the Trafikplats Liungarum to such an incomplete 7/8 cloverleaf? It lacks the access from south to west, and the S-to-W traffic is routed through a roundabout north of the interchange.


The cloverleaf was complete until five years ago, here it is in 2007: 



I believe the reason for removing one of the ramps had to do with improved traffic flow on the southbound E4. This way, the exit ramp to continue on E4 could be made longer and there's no conflicting weaving traffic. 

Obviously, a flyover ramp for the southbound E4 would have been much better, but this was deemed the most "cost-effective" alternative:


----------



## kosimodo

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6522039/ac2b52a7/zweedse_kettingbotsing_des_doods.html

Helicoptershot of the accident.. Amazing nobody is 'found' beside the bridge...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Complicated motorway-to-motorway route in Malmö.


----------



## MattiG

kanterberg said:


> I believe the reason for removing one of the ramps had to do with improved traffic flow on the southbound E4. This way, the exit ramp to continue on E4 could be made longer and there's no conflicting weaving traffic.
> 
> Obviously, a flyover ramp for the southbound E4 would have been much better, but this was deemed the most "cost-effective" alternative:


The Vägvärket's document about that action does not tell anything about when the interchange was initially built. Any data about that? It looks somewhat old-fashioned. The cloverleaf most probably would not be the choice if that interchange were built today.

As the interchange is the the only (?) TOTSO between Helsingborg-Kropp and Stockholm, and the main traffic flow runs on E4, a 2-lane flyover instead of the current loop ramp would have been a more logical choice. I am rather sure it will be built in the future.

Somewhat a similar case of "money saving" is the interchange between the motorway 1 and the Ring 1 of Helsinki: https://maps.google.fi/?ll=60.209037,24.815862&spn=0.00822,0.02105&t=m&z=16

Initially, the N-S road was a 1+1 rural one, and the interchange was a mixed parclo-diamond. As the traffic grew, the Ring 1 was built to 2+2, with traffic lights at the ramps. Then a loop ramp was built for the W-N traffic to remove the south traffic lights. That was a disaster because the recommended speed of 30 km/h, and a very short weaving section at both ends. Finally, the interchange got its current shape. For every step, there was a huge construction site, and the total cost is astronomical.


----------



## metasmurf

MattiG said:


> The Vägvärket's document about that action does not tell anything about when the interchange was initially built. Any data about that? It looks somewhat old-fashioned. The cloverleaf most probably would not be the choice if that interchange were built today.


No. My guess is 1967-68 when the motorway through Jönköping was built, and judging from the design it could be accurate.


----------



## Aphelion

The last missing link on the E6 between Malmö and Oslo will be built to motorway standard starting this spring.

Source: Svenska Dagbladet

More facts: Click here


----------



## häggblom

There was an article in one of the local papers about Swedens (the worlds?) first divided 2+1 road, which is a part of the E4 just north of Gävle. So I thought I should post it here!
It´s in Swedish though, but still.

http://gd.se/nyheter/gavle/1.5547346-dodens-vag-blev-vagledande-for-sakerheten

Just some of high lights:

The ~35 km stretch of E4 north of Gävle (up to Axmartavlan north of the small town of Bergby) was opened in -87 but had been planed since way earlier... (as usually in Sweden...) probably already since back in the 1960´s... 

It had also been planed as a motorway. But due to lack of funds Vägverket built it as a two-lane expressway instead (13 m). 
Because of that it had been planed as a motorway there fore the alignment and how the road runs through the landscape with looong sweeping curves and so on, wasn´t exactly optimal for overtaking... 
And this road had/have got quite a lot of heavy fright traffic and in the summer a lot of caravans and RV´s. This resulted in lots of head on collisions in 110-130 km/h - speeds, when people where frustrated and overtaking when they shouldn´t... 


There fore this stretch of road was one of the (if not THE) most dangerous road in Sweden during the late 80´s to the late 90´s.

Nicknamed: "Dödensväg" / "Deaths road" 

So already in the mid 90´s Vägverket was starting to think of what to do with the road... Either they could build a second carriageway right next to the existing one (as they did quite a bit back in the 90´s, when "alot" of Swedish expressways was converted into real motorways). But then again the funding was the problem... So instead they started to think in new ways if something else could be done to prevent the fatal head-on collisions - and that´s how we got the first divided 2+1 road! 

The facts/numbers:

-----------------Without guardrail------ With dividing guardrail
-----------------1987 - 1997----------- 2003 - 2012

Accidents:--------323------------------- 97
Deaths:-----------21-------------------- 2
Severely injured:--60-------------------- 16

Worth taking into consideration also: The traffic volume on the road have ofc increased quite a lot in this time...

Just a fun fact: When this road was opened the last level railroad crossing on the E4 in Sweden was history! It was located in Hamrångefjärden just south of Bergby along the old E4.



Also just another funny thing I actually learned from the article is that *E16* the Gävle-Valbo part has got the lowest average speed for any 110-km/h motorway in Sweden! :O The average speed there apparently is: 104km/h.


----------



## NordikNerd

kanterberg said:


> Well, Rv40 and E4 are already connected by a cloverleaf interchange at Trafikplats Ljungarum, nothing complicated about it. And honestly, the E4 through Jönköping is a semi-urban 2x2-motorway with an AADT of what, 40 000? Not exactly Los Angeles...


The issue with this motorway is that it runs right through Jönköping and cuts off the outer districts from the inner city.




Aphelion said:


> The last missing link on the E6 between Malmö and Oslo will be built to motorway standard starting this spring.


One of few e-routes through Sweden where the construction of motorways has been delayed in my opinion.

I remember driving E6 in 2001 at Munkedal before the motorway was built and the traffic flow was exceeding the capacity of that road, especially in summer when the traffic to Norway increased.


----------



## OulaL

Speaking of Jönköping - why is the route between Stockholm and Gothenburg signposted via Örebro and not Jönköping? All I can see is that the latter would be both shorter and faster (with more motorway).

Is this (or has this been), perhaps, a political issue in Örebro or somewhere?


----------



## Swedway

Göteborg is the control city of E20. No political issue what so ever.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E20 has a whack route in Sweden anyway. Nobody would use it to get from København to Stockholm


----------



## OulaL

The distances between control cities are ridiculous anyway when compared to most European countries, I dare to say. Örebro would make a good control city for both E18 and E20, as well as Jönköping and Umeå for E4.


----------



## loefet

OulaL said:


> Speaking of Jönköping - why is the route between Stockholm and Gothenburg signposted via Örebro and not Jönköping? All I can see is that the latter would be both shorter and faster (with more motorway).


The reason is that the Traffic administration have rules that says that the sign should have the name of the city where the road ends, not based the best route. 
This have caused loads of people to drive E20 instead, it's lessen a bit now with the introduction of GPS.
Many years ago I heard that you could get insurance problems if you had a crash while driving between Gothenburg and Stockholm via Jönköping since it wasn't the "correct" route. Not sure how true this is, but it sounds a bit iffy to me.


----------



## Ingenioren

It doesn't have to point to where the road ends, just take Rv31 for example. Points to Kalmar, but ends in Nybro.


----------



## OulaL

loefet said:


> The reason is that the Traffic administration have rules that says that the sign should have the name of the city where the road ends, not based the best route.


Eh? E20 doesn't end in Gothenburg, it doesn't end in Sweden at all for that matter. Neither does E4 end in Stockholm or Sundsvall etc...

So as mid-route cities are signposted anyway, what would be wrong with signing Örebro from Stockholm and Gothenburg from Örebro...


----------



## -Pino-

^^ The routing of the E20 suggests that, somehow, the Swedish powers that be consider this to be the better route between Stockholm and Göteborg. If that is your starting point, I can perfectly understand the choice of the focal point on the route. Örebro is just five times smaller, and by Swedish standards I would say that Göteborg is not too far out to use as control city. 

The bigger question is who ever throught that this detour was the better route between Stockholm and Göteborg.


----------



## MattiG

OulaL said:


> Speaking of Jönköping - why is the route between Stockholm and Gothenburg signposted via Örebro and not Jönköping? All I can see is that the latter would be both shorter and faster (with more motorway).
> 
> Is this (or has this been), perhaps, a political issue in Örebro or somewhere?


It is a political issue related not to Örebro but to history.

During the old good days the things were in a good shape: Olof Palme was still alive, the Swedes believed that Sweden lies in the center of the Universe, and the longest European routes E3 and E4 run through Sweden, being sort of crown jewels.

Then dark clouds begun to appear: In the new AGR agreement, The United Nations planned to violently steal the good E3 and E4 routes from Sweden, and to replace them with substandard numbers E37 and E55. The plan introduced a new route E20 to run from Malmö to Ystad, and further to Tallinn.

Sweden was very upset. It was more upset that France in the Meridian Congress of 1884, when the delegates proposed the prime meridian to be located in London instead of Paris. 

Norway and Finland did not have that strong opinions about the proposed agreement. Still, they joined Sweden to resist the change, and there was a period of a few years when there were two different European route systems in Europe. Those countries made a proposal to revise and new numbering scheme, and that was approved later. The new plan introduced the current extraordinary E20 route Malmö-Gothenburg-Stockholm, and made it possible to retain a "good" number on the Stockholm-Gothenburg route instead of dropping the road into a mud class having the number E37. 

Thus, because of sticking in number mysticism and pretending the Gothenburg-Örebro-Stockholm route is a major one, Sweden cannot raise Örebro into a state of a control city.


----------



## riiga

Actually, the main reasons they wanted to keep the old numbering in Sweden (and Norway) were that the number had been ingrained into our culture (the E4 being the backbone of Sweden) and the costs associated with renumbering all signs. Thus Norway and Sweden got to keep E4 and E6. E18 was incidentally assigned the same number in the new system and the rest were accepted changes.


----------



## -Pino-

I'm not sure whether I follow. Having one numbered route from Malmö via Göteborg to Stockholm is one thing, routing it as a detour via Örebro rather than via Jönköping is another thing. Could the rationale behind that latter step be that Sweden believed that its proposal would not stand much chance when routing the E20 via Jönköping, as that route would fully consist of duplexes with E4 and E6 but for the 140 kms between Göteborg and Jönköping?


----------



## ElviS77

^^

A fair question, but since the "old" E3 number also was signed along the Örebro detour, it's difficult to see that anything changed with the renumbering. I once read that the Swedish road authorities for some reason didn't want the Göteborg-Jönköping road signed as an E route (at some point under the old system, some maps suggested that the rv 40 in reality was the E66...). I don't know why, though.


----------



## -Pino-

^^ Could have been for any reason, maybe a form of promotion of the region or "exposing" a particular part of the nation to a European route. The recent extensions to E45 and E16 are not exceptions, it seems. It was this type of thinking that seemingly also is the rationale behind the E6 detour between Oslo and Trondheim. It seems to be part of Nordic politics (starting in the Nordic part of the Netherlands, viz. the Dutch routing of E22). I'm not sure whether it is actually a good thing ...

Alternatively, with the difference between the two routes being as little as 7 kilometers, it cannot be excluded that the route via Örebro was in fact the quicker route at one stage. A factor like a lower number of villages, easier terrain or lower traffic numbers in comparison with the E4 could have made the difference. But whatever once might have been has been overturned with the ongoing upgrades to the E4 and Rv40.


----------



## MattiG

OulaL said:


> The distances between control cities are ridiculous anyway when compared to most European countries, I dare to say. Örebro would make a good control city for both E18 and E20, as well as Jönköping and Umeå for E4.


"Ridiculous" is rather a strong word here. The routing policy in Sweden is rather logical: There are less control cities on the long-haul routes E4, E18, E20 etc, and more on the regional ones. I cannot see any benefit on showing Jönköping in Stockholm instead of Helsingborg.

I do not think there are pan-European rules on this. The distances are typically rather short because most of the European counties are small by area. In the bigger countries, you can see rather long distances between the control cities, too. 

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=45.03371...=gGXzompXKwxAtoDkG79Jlg&cbp=12,338.66,,1,1.11

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=45.83401...B1xpWjviIUlQ0fXYI0Ejvg&cbp=12,340.39,,1,-1.03

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=43.28437...=taZo5i4tJvfDdijznpWd_A&cbp=12,127.49,,0,3.94

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=69.69091...=aQmaVJGOjGFjWkoOs1yAMw&cbp=12,342.41,,1,1.49

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=48.18045...=zzYNLlzNpE9Wa9jA3_1oNw&cbp=12,59.57,,2,-1.26


----------



## Aphelion

An example of rather short distances:
https://maps.google.se/?ll=56.02990...d=MLSqzAiiVTIobb5vAPyv8w&cbp=12,98.66,,0,1.55


----------



## OulaL

Aphelion said:


> An example of rather short distances:
> https://maps.google.se/?ll=56.02990...d=MLSqzAiiVTIobb5vAPyv8w&cbp=12,98.66,,0,1.55


Well yes - but if there wasn't Kalmar on E22, what would there be? SödertäljeNorrköping would be misleading, even more misleading than Gothenburg on E20.


----------



## Aphelion

Yes, it largely has to do with the detour it would be driving from Malmö to Norrköping using the E22 instead of the E6+E4. Driving any longer than north of Kalmar from Malmö is probably not worth it using the E22 (as of now).


----------



## MattiG

Aphelion said:


> An example of rather short distances:
> https://maps.google.se/?ll=56.02990...d=MLSqzAiiVTIobb5vAPyv8w&cbp=12,98.66,,0,1.55


Still those legs are rather long: Malmö-Kalmar about 280 km plus Kalmar-Norrköping 250 km.

There are roads split into several legs in terms of signage, like

9: Trelleborg-Ystad-Simrishamn-Kristianstad
25: Halmstad-Växjö-Kalmar
34: Kalmar-Vimmerby-Linköping-Motala
55 Northbound: Norrköping-Katrineholm-Strängnäs-Uppsala
99: Haparanda-Övertorneå-Pajala-Karesuando

This matches with my understanding about the policy: Long-haul routes having long legs and regional ones having shorter ones. The policy is, of course, not ultra-consistent: see 26 Halmstad-Jönköping-Katrineholm-Mora.


----------



## -Pino-

MattiG said:


> "Ridiculous" is rather a strong word here. The routing policy in Sweden is rather logical: There are less control cities on the long-haul routes E4, E18, E20 etc, and more on the regional ones. I cannot see any benefit on showing Jönköping in Stockholm instead of Helsingborg.
> 
> I do not think there are pan-European rules on this. The distances are typically rather short because most of the European counties are small by area. In the bigger countries, you can see rather long distances between the control cities, too.


There are certainly no pan-European rules on this. All there is is a shared objective among all countries to serve the motorist as well as can be done. While this has resulted in many differences in the style of signposting between the countries, you could still identify some shared thinking when it comes to selecting your control cities. When doing so, I would say that distance between control cities is more of a function of population density than of size of the country. England, Italy and Germany are big enough, but with their population spread over many cities spread relatively equally over the country, major centres that can serve as control cities are never really far away. Accordingly, distances on most distance signs are relatively low. You will find some stand-out values in Germany (including the sign to Berlin that you posted), but you can drive long ways over German motorways without seeing any reference in excess of 300 kms. Then compare that to what you generally see in France, Spain and the Nordics. Those countries have vast 'empty' spaces in between the major population centres. The nearest 50,000+ city can be a few hundred kilometers away and, hey presto, you get large distances between control cities.

So in the sparsely populated area that is Sweden, distances between control cities grow naturally, particularly further up north. Apart from the big three of Stockholm, Göteborg and Malmö (and in a way Oslo), you just need to pick one town that is not too far away but not too close either. On longer distance routes, one would be more tempted to increase the distance between control cities than on a regional route. The fact that the E4 reveals the largest interdistances is not too surprising.

In a way, I would not really mind if they interposed Jönköping as a control city on the E4. But if you started making that type of cases for Jönköping, then you can bet that Norrköping, Linköping and Uppsala would also jump in with a claim to being a control city on the E4. And then Gävle would claim a place between Uppsala and Sundsvall, since Gävle is bigger than Sundsvall. And if all that occurred, long-distance driving in Sweden would become a completely different ballgame. Not one that is impossible to implement, but it would require some further thinking about signposting in general. 

By the way, could the E4, the E6 and other long-distance routes in the Nordics be served by alternative control cities like NORTH and SOUTH? It might just be an addition if you are caught short on large enough towns to signpost ...


----------



## OulaL

-Pino- said:


> By the way, could the E4, the E6 and other long-distance routes in the Nordics be served by alternative control cities like NORTH and SOUTH? It might just be an addition if you are caught short on large enough towns to signpost ...


Shorter, you could use "E4s" and "E4n" in interchanges - which is what they actually do somewhere in Sweden (and respectively, for instance, E20v and E20ø in Denmark). Especially when the entry ramps to different directions are far from each other. And still they use a city name in the signs.


----------



## -Pino-

I've seen that slightly further from the motorway, for example in Stockholm where they point you to an interchange north of the city centre when heading in the direction of Uppsale and to an interchange elsewhere when heading in the direction of Södertalje. I do not recall having seen it at the actual interchange, but then again, my driving experience in Sweden is very much limited.

In any case, adding those suffixes to the route numbers is a good start, but you could actually expand on it by using it in more places and more prominently - as I mentioned, almost as a control city with the actual town that forms the focal point very much taking a secondary role on the signs. I have seen pictures of old on the Italian A3, where they used Nord and Sud instead of the current Salerno and Reggio Calabria. To be honest, I liked to old ones better...


----------



## ElviS77

-Pino- said:


> It was this type of thinking that seemingly also is the rationale behind the E6 detour between Oslo and Trondheim.


Well, the E6 story is somewhat different. The two "traditional" north-south links in Norway were along the two railway lines - Røros and later Dovre. Røros is longer, albeit lower and less exposed. The Dovre link runs through the more populated Gudbrandsdal, with links to the western part of the country as well. Thus, the old rv 50 followed that route, and it was natural that the E6 kept that route. However, when the rv 3 Kvikne link finally became a viable option, it was shorter and the mountain crossing as easy as the Røros one, but by then, the E6 link was already established. 

Today, as a pure long-distance network road, the rv 3 is obviously the better option, but the E6 is still for the most part considerably busier and a more important link to a larger part of the country. I cannot really see any such argument for the E20/old E3. There's nothing wrong with posting both as secondary E routes in my book, but that's not happening, apparently. In this age of GPS, it's not terribly important either.


----------



## -Pino-

^^ The area around Örebro has traditionally had some industrial significance, plus the area is, by Swedish standards, relatively densely populated. Not too dissimilar from the Norwegian E6 situation. From a route network perspective, too, there are comparable arguments too, since the current route of the E20 opens up an important region to traffic from the South, while Rv40 out of Göteborg does little else than being a spur route between Göteborg and the backbone of Sweden called E4.

So I can see some rationale here for having an E-route between Göteborg and the E18 at Örebro. Things have just turned a bit farcical with the way it is presented as the main Stockholm to Göteborg route, or a route that has such prime European importance that it deserves the rather odd routing of E20 through Sweden. But that's the crown jewel discussion already mentioned.


----------



## Road_UK

I'm glad we don't have this discussion on the UK thread, or we'd be going on and on and on and on and on about the significance of Luton, Milton Keynes, Northampton, Coventry, Leicester etc etc. None of them are control city's.


----------



## ElviS77

-Pino- said:


> ^^ The area around Örebro has traditionally had some industrial significance, plus the area is, by Swedish standards, relatively densely populated. Not too dissimilar from the Norwegian E6 situation. From a route network perspective, too, there are comparable arguments too, since the current route of the E20 opens up an important region to traffic from the South, while Rv40 out of Göteborg does little else than being a spur route between Göteborg and the backbone of Sweden called E4.


The main difference is that both Swedish road links connect and run through reasonably populated areas and that these links have existed for ages - long before the invention of the E route system whereas the significance of the Norwegian rv 3 is newer. Also, there aren't many populated areas along its track. Believe me, I know... Still, this is nitpicking, and...



-Pino- said:


> So I can see some rationale here for having an E-route between Göteborg and the E18 at Örebro. Things have just turned a bit farcical with the way it is presented as the main Stockholm to Göteborg route, or a route that has such prime European importance that it deserves the rather odd routing of E20 through Sweden. But that's the crown jewel discussion already mentioned.


...I absolutely agree with this. I wouldn't mind seeing E signs along the Norwegian rv 3 either...


----------



## ElviS77

Road_UK said:


> I'm glad we don't have this discussion on the UK thread, or we'd be going on and on and on and on and on about the significance of Luton, Milton Keynes, Northampton, Coventry, Leicester etc etc. None of them are control city's.


I think the main difference is that the relative political significance of such territorial markings is way higher in Scandinavia (particularly in Norway, btw) than in the UK. Sensible? Most likely not...


----------



## OulaL

-Pino- said:


> I've seen that slightly further from the motorway, for example in Stockholm where they point you to an interchange north of the city centre when heading in the direction of Uppsale and to an interchange elsewhere when heading in the direction of Södertalje. I do not recall having seen it at the actual interchange, but then again, my driving experience in Sweden is very much limited.


Yes, that's how they're used far more often, actually. Makes sense.

However, here's one example from an interchange in Stockholm. I guess I need to correct myself: Helsingborg and Sundsvall are not shown here, just E4s and E4n, respectively.

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=59.35034...d=CkqZLYhYOZXTOedtfsYzEw&cbp=12,320.03,,0,3.2

(The place is u/c as you can see; I'm not sure what it looks like now.)


----------



## MattiG

-Pino- said:


> By the way, could the E4, the E6 and other long-distance routes in the Nordics be served by alternative control cities like NORTH and SOUTH? It might just be an addition if you are caught short on large enough towns to signpost ...


That would be a step towards the British system. Their motorway system is quite London-centric, and the signs are based on compass points and London:

https://maps.google.fi/?ll=51.49317...fj2vzxf1UCqQwJp6TTHQew&cbp=12,275.59,,1,-4.41

This is somewhat problematic if the compass points are expressed in local languages, as they usually are. What does tell "E16ø" to non-Scandinavians except nothing?

https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=espoo...w-1SV7zjjMOTggiEYEIZrw&cbp=12,248.78,,1,-6.96

The one-letter designation might even be misleading, like in Finland where E is not east but south.

BTW, I was something confused on my first car trip to Sweden after getting my driving license. It took me while to understand what the islands around the Swedish towns are. The signs showed Enköping Ö, Västerås Ö, etc. (Ö=Island). The compass point based one-letter notation was unused in Finland that time.


----------



## -Pino-

MattiG said:


> That would be a step towards the British system. Their motorway system is quite London-centric, and the signs are based on compass points and London


I would actually try to avoid replicating the UK because of its focus on London. The signs there are to regions rather than on the compass point itself. So you can drive to the region called "The NORTH" without actually driving in a northerly direction. And when driving London-bound on a route like the M1, you won't see references like "The SOUTH" because that is inconsistent with the London-centred approach. I would very much prefer that the actual cardinal direction in which you are driving is shown. To avoid any form of language barrier, I also think that it would help not to abbreviate those directions but to write them in full.

Speaking about the UK comparison, part of the reason why there is much less political discussion about control city status in the UK might be that the concept of control cities is much less prominent in the UK signage than it is in many other countries. In countries that work with only one control city per stretch of road (such as Sweden, but also Italy) it makes a huge difference to have control city status, very much all-or-nothing and potentially over vast distances. In other words, something that might be worth lobbying for. In countries like the UK, where the number of focal points per direction can easily be three or four, the situation evens out, so probably much less of a political issue.


----------



## IndigoJo

-Pino- said:


> I would actually try to avoid replicating the UK because of its focus on London. The signs there are to regions rather than on the compass point itself. So you can drive to the region called "The NORTH" without actually driving in a northerly direction. And when driving London-bound on a route like the M1, you won't see references like "The SOUTH" because that is inconsistent with the London-centred approach. I would very much prefer that the actual cardinal direction in which you are driving is shown. To avoid any form of language barrier, I also think that it would help not to abbreviate those directions but to write them in full.


You actually do see "the south" on some signs in the UK, but not on the M1 - you tend to see them on the M6 above Preston and in Scotland, and on the A1 (the other main north-south route). Going south along the A1(M) north of Leeds, where the M1 diverges towards Leeds and London those two places appear on the sign for the M1, but the A1 still says "The SOUTH". At Donacaster, there is (or at least was) a sign on the M18 that said "The NORTH, the SOUTH, A1(M)".

I've even seen it on signs around London and Oxford - this one has been removed, but at a certain point on the London inner ring road, there was a sign saying "The South (A3, A23)". Not sure if the one in Oxford is still there, but as you entered Oxford from the M40, the sign for the southern ring road said "The South". There are regular signs for the south-west, but I've never seen one for the south-east.



-Pino- said:


> Speaking about the UK comparison, part of the reason why there is much less political discussion about control city status in the UK might be that the concept of control cities is much less prominent in the UK signage than it is in many other countries. In countries that work with only one control city per stretch of road (such as Sweden, but also Italy) it makes a huge difference to have control city status, very much all-or-nothing and potentially over vast distances. In other words, something that might be worth lobbying for. In countries like the UK, where the number of focal points per direction can easily be three or four, the situation evens out, so probably much less of a political issue.


In the UK there are primary route destinations which you can find marked on most national road atlases. They are usually big towns or cities, or villages with important junctions (like Llangurig in mid-Wales or Crianlarich in Scotland). You sometimes find obscure primary route destinations appearing on signs so as to obscure the real destination of a road while maintaining its status - a classic example being Puckeridge, which provided a convenient destination for the then A14 trunk road and the A10 after the M11 had been built (eventually, the A14 was downgraded and then renumbered). Nowadays, you see the A272 signposted for Petersfield when travelling north along the A23 in Sussex, when it is more likely that people will use that road to get to Horsham and Guildford. However, the authorities want you to use the A264 for Horsham, and the M23, M25 and A3 for Guildford.


----------



## -Pino-

^^ At 300+ primary route destinations in England alone, it is hardly a list worth lobbying for if you compare it with Sweden or other countries with long distance focal points. Being on the British list guarantees your town being signposted from maybe 30 kilometers out. The French category 5 focals, that's one worth fighting for


----------



## Aphelion

Aerial photos of the new E22 Rolsberga-Fogdarp:

1. Connection to the current motorway at the southern end.









2. Junction with national road 17 (exit number 27). The current E22 is seen to the left and the extension of road 17 is seen at the bottom left.









More info: Click here


----------



## Aphelion

The new E22 between Hörby and Linderöd is plagued by problems, such as uneven surface. At exit Hörby north, the speed has been reduced to 50 km/h.

Link to swedish newspaper


----------



## keber

I checked with Google translate and I'm wondering ...
Do they really write such obvious things, like "Tjäle är ett fenomen som uppstår när vattnet i marken fryser." or translated "Frost is a phenomenon that occurs when the water in the ground freezes."


----------



## khawa

keber said:


> I checked with Google translate and I'm wondering ...
> Do they really write such obvious things, like "Tjäle är ett fenomen som uppstår när vattnet i marken fryser." or translated "Frost is a phenomenon that occurs when the water in the ground freezes."


Tjäle is a technical term that denotes frozen ground; it is more specific than just frost.


----------



## IceCheese

Like "tundra", but not permanent.


----------



## OulaL

keber said:


> I checked with Google translate and I'm wondering ...
> Do they really write such obvious things, like "Tjäle är ett fenomen som uppstår när vattnet i marken fryser." or translated "Frost is a phenomenon that occurs when the water in the ground freezes."


Slightly physical off-topic here, but I guess it won't hurt...

I don't know whether this word has a proper English translation. The use of this word emphasises the fact that freezing of water also affects the soil.

The freezing should be understood as "transformation from liquid to solid". In this sense, only water freezes; the soil particles do not, since they are solid to begin with. (When soil particles transform to liquid, we talk about lava.)

This is important to emphasise in road engineering due to the fact that water expands when it freezes. Even though soil particles themselves don't freeze, they are pushed by expanding water. And the other way, ice shrinks when it melts. If this isn't taken into account in road engineering, melting ice in springtime leaves holes beneath the road surface, severely affecting its safety.


----------



## MattiG

OulaL said:


> Slightly physical off-topic here, but I guess it won't hurt...
> 
> I don't know whether this word has a proper English translation. The use of this word emphasises the fact that freezing of water also affects the soil.
> 
> The freezing should be understood as "transformation from liquid to solid". In this sense, only water freezes; the soil particles do not, since they are solid to begin with. (When soil particles transform to liquid, we talk about lava.)
> 
> This is important to emphasise in road engineering due to the fact that water expands when it freezes. Even though soil particles themselves don't freeze, they are pushed by expanding water. And the other way, ice shrinks when it melts. If this isn't taken into account in road engineering, melting ice in springtime leaves holes beneath the road surface, severely affecting its safety.


At least a term "soil frost" can be seen in the literature.

The soil frost is rather a complex phenomena. During the winter, the freezing layers get more water from the layers beneath them through the capillary attraction. That water often freezes making horizontal layers, so called ice lenses. The expanding ice is strong enough to move even heavy stones.

The soil types are different in this context. Materials like sand, of course, freeze but they do not draw up water, and thus they do not create soil frost. The more the soil draws up water, the bigger the problems are.

The problems caused by the soil frost are worst during the spring: The topmost layers of the road start melting but the ice layers beneath prevent the water to be absorbed in the lower layers. Therefore, the top layers get wet, and they turn much less solid. Non-paved gravel roads may be in very bad condition in April-May, and weight restrictions for traffic may be introduced.

In the arctic areas, the road construction is expensive because of fighting the soil frost. It not possible to prevent the road base from freezing. Instead, the impact of the capillary attraction is reduced by building the whole road on top of an isolation layer keeping the water away. In addition, there are drains to move the water away from the base structures.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

ElviS77 said:


> Today, as a pure long-distance network road, the rv 3 is obviously the better option, but the E6 is still for the most part considerably busier and a more important link to a larger part of the country.


I don't want to repeat this old tedious discussion, particularly not in our neighbor's thread, but I certainly disagree here. Although parts of the section of E6 that runs in parallel with RV 3 have some local traffic, the E6 here connects a significantly smaller and in steadily decreasing part of the country in terms of population than RV 3. In any case, the reason that Trondheim-Oslo is signposted along E6 is clearly a result of local political interest and not reason, with the locals along the E6 and connected communities both wanting the (imagined?) increased tourist traffic, and wanting to call the E6 the main road of Norway as an argument for attracting road funding. 

Sorry for this off-topic post.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

MattiG said:


> At least a term "soil frost" can be seen in the literature.
> 
> The soil frost is rather a complex phenomena. During the winter, the freezing layers get more water from the layers beneath them through the capillary attraction. That water often freezes making horizontal layers, so called ice lenses. The expanding ice is strong enough to move even heavy stones.
> 
> The soil types are different in this context. Materials like sand, of course, freeze but they do not draw up water, and thus they do not create soil frost. The more the soil draws up water, the bigger the problems are.
> 
> The problems caused by the soil frost are worst during the spring: The topmost layers of the road start melting but the ice layers beneath prevent the water to be absorbed in the lower layers. Therefore, the top layers get wet, and they turn much less solid. Non-paved gravel roads may be in very bad condition in April-May, and weight restrictions for traffic may be introduced.
> 
> In the arctic areas, the road construction is expensive because of fighting the soil frost. It not possible to prevent the road base from freezing. Instead, the impact of the capillary attraction is reduced by building the whole road on top of an isolation layer keeping the water away. In addition, there are drains to move the water away from the base structures.


This is of course part of the road construction ABC in the Nordics, nevertheless Norwegian manages to mess this up after decades of planning....


----------



## MattiG

54°26′S 3°24′E;101289549 said:


> This is of course part of the road construction ABC in the Nordics, nevertheless Norwegian manages to mess this up after decades of planning....


You might some incident in your mind?


----------



## IceCheese

^^He's probably talking about E18 from E6 to Sweden, where two parcels have been dug up, first one for having big rocks as fundaments, second for using non-permeable gravel.

Not to say the Swedes have been much better, though. E6 through Båhuslen is a disaster.


----------



## riiga

Trafikverket will start signing the new riksväg 15 now in March. They estimate all signage will have been put up sometime in May.

The route in Google Maps.

More info (in Swedish)


----------



## NordikNerd

riiga said:


> Trafikverket will start signing the new riksväg 15 now in March. They estimate all signage will have been put up sometime in May.
> 
> The route in Google Maps.
> 
> More info (in Swedish)


Only new signs ? Usually national roads are wider and straighter compared to the county roads.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> Only new signs ? Usually national roads are wider and straighter compared to the county roads.


I feel that it is rather a typical way in Sweden to introduce new national roads by just changing the signs. The correlation between the road quality and the rank in the road class hierarchy is somewhat vague.

My baseline reference source is the Nordenatlas map book from 1980's. A lot of three-digit rural roads shown in that book are currently two-digit national roads although no major improvements have been done.


----------



## riiga

NordikNerd said:


> Only new signs ? Usually national roads are wider and straighter compared to the county roads.


Well, they write "Vägsträckan mellan Halmstad och Karlshamn har så god standard att den klassas om till riksväg."


----------



## MattiG

riiga said:


> Well, they write "Vägsträckan mellan Halmstad och Karlshamn har så god standard att den klassas om till riksväg."


The vision to connect Halland and Blekinge by a new road, "Tvärleden", has been on the regional agenda for years. The missing link Markaryd-Osby was opened to traffic in May 2011, and the decision to sign the route as a national road was made last year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Markaryd - Osby was also rebuilt recently, some of which across a new alignment.


----------



## NordikNerd

MattiG said:


> I feel that it is rather a typical way in Sweden to introduce new national roads by just changing the signs. The correlation between the road quality and the rank in the road class hierarchy is somewhat vague.
> 
> My baseline reference source is the Nordenatlas map book from 1980's. A lot of three-digit rural roads shown in that book are currently two-digit national roads although no major improvements have been done.


On the other hand some of the national roads were downgraded to county roads in the 1980's. 

One example is the former national road 74 the motorway Stockholm-Stavsnäs (Värmdö) now county road 222. 

The reason for downgrading was that the road was used mainly by locals and was of no national importance.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> On the other hand some of the national roads were downgraded to county roads in the 1980's.
> 
> One example is the former national road 74 the motorway Stockholm-Stavsnäs (Värmdö) now county road 222.
> 
> The reason for downgrading was that the road was used mainly by locals and was of no national importance.


Still that takes place more seldom compared to upgrades by signing.

An interesting fluctuation has been seen in Norrbotten, where the current road 99 was earlier 400, and 99 before, originally 400.


----------



## NordikNerd

MattiG said:


> Still that takes place more seldom compared to upgrades by signing.
> 
> An interesting fluctuation has been seen in Norrbotten, where the current road 99 was earlier 400, and 99 before, originally 400.


I think a national road should pass through at least 2 counties (län) or it can be a county road.

The national road 99 is only located in one county (Norrbotten) so there was no reason to rename it.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> I think a national road should pass through at least 2 counties (län) or it can be a county road.
> 
> The national road 99 is only located in one county (Norrbotten) so there was no reason to rename it.


I did not quite get you. The current 99 has been renumbered at least three times (partially or in total).

The policy to call national roads only those passing throught at least two counties is not very strict: The following ones are located only in one län:

Skåne: 9, 11, 13, 17, 19, 21, 24
Västgötaland: 46
Södermanland: 53
Värmland: 61, 62
Stockholm: 73, 75
Västerbotten: 92
Norrbotten: 94, 97, 98, 99


----------



## gincan

ChrisZwolle said:


> Markaryd - Osby was also rebuilt recently, some of which across a new alignment.


Actually, Markaryd-Osby didn't even exist, the two villages were only semi conected by 4 meter wide forest dirt roads. They were only paved in the mid 1990s and never widened.


----------



## häggblom

NordikNerd said:


> Only new signs ? Usually national roads are wider and straighter compared to the county roads.


Hehe, I was thinking about to make a post about the new "riksväg" 15 just this weekend after doing some reading about it! 

And just as already have been said, actually almost one third of this new "riksväg" is a completely new road in a new alignment where there never has been a "real road" before! Just dark n deep forest... That´s the part between Markaryd and Osby (+ the bypass of Markaryd...)
So thats not to bad I would say, not very often a brand new road like that is built in Sweden, ie. not just a new "better" road next to the old one and "replacing" the old one. In that way, this really is a NEW "riksväg", where there newer before been a predecessor. 

This new road will be heavily used by Volvo, since Volvo cars bodyworks ("steel-press plant") is located in the small town of Olofström, just were the road starts in the east. So now a lot of road transports from there will have a much shorter n straighter road to the E6 and also to the harbour in Halmstad!


----------



## NordikNerd

häggblom said:


> This new road will be heavily used by Volvo, since Volvo cars bodyworks ("steel-press plant") is located in the small town of Olofström, just were the road starts in the east.


Beeing a railwayfan I hope this road will not be a threat to the railway Olofström-Älmhult, which transports lots of goods from the Volvo plant.


----------



## häggblom

NordikNerd said:


> Beeing a railwayfan I hope this road will not be a threat to the railway Olofström-Älmhult, which transports lots of goods from the Volvo plant.


Aha, I didn´t know about those plans, but just checked them out - and I see the project goes by the name "Sydostlänken".


----------



## NordikNerd

*Road 34 (formerly 36)*

Road 34 Linköping -Motala. Northbound of Linköping starts out as a short strech of 4 lane motorway until it reaches the E4.






North of the E4 it becomes a 2+1 road, still with speed limit 110km/h









The Aqueduct for the canal ^^


Uphill, means trucks may slow down the traffic on a 2+1 road.


A poor section of the road 34, here it's narrow with 70 km/h speed limit.


----------



## kanterberg

*Increasing capacity by reducing capacity?*

The Easter holiday means more traffic on the roads than usual. When traffic increases some 2+1-roads will simply reach max capacity with long queues and traffic jams as a result. The E4 north of Gävle is notorious for this, especially with people returning south after the Christmas and Easter holidays. Normally, the 2+1-road (110km/h IIRC) works just fine, but on peak hours during holidays the road doesn't have enough capacity. 

On Easter Monday they tested a rather unusual model to solve this problem. They simply introduced a temporary overtaking ban on a 50 km long stretch between Tönnebro and Gävle N (southbound). The overtaking lanes were shut down with physical barriers and only one lane remained open. 

The Traffic Administration and the police claim the experiment was successful as traffic flowed, albeit slowly. No accidents were reported. The argument is that by closing the overtaking lane dangerous high speed merging into one lane can be avoided. That way you also avoid situations the hard braking that sometimes propagates backwards in heavy traffic and causes traffic jams. 

The Traffic Administration is going to evaluate the experiment and possibly start using this model on other 2+1-roads during days with heavy traffic. 

Personally I'm not sure what I think about this. Logically it's hard to accept that road capacity would increase by closing the overtaking lane.

It would be interesting to hear what you have to say. Does anyone know of other examples of this procedure? 



Local newspaper reporting on the experiment:
http://gd.se/nyheter/gavle/1.5737217-lyckat-experiment-pa-e4-an


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They did not actually reduce capacity. The capacity of a 2+1 road is determined by the 1-lane sections. However, the lane reductions from 2 to 1 do become bottlenecks due to merging traffic. Overall capacity remains the same.


----------



## MattiG

kanterberg said:


> On Easter Monday they tested a rather unusual model to solve this problem. They simply introduced a temporary overtaking ban on a 50 km long stretch between Tönnebro and Gävle N (southbound). The overtaking lanes were shut down with physical barriers and only one lane remained open.
> 
> [...]
> 
> It would be interesting to hear what you have to say. Does anyone know of other examples of this procedure?
> http://www.forumbilder.se/CDULM/skarmavbild-2013-04-03-kl-10-53-19-am



Yes...

A similar phenomena was clearly visible on the 2+1 road (no middle barrier) between Lahti and Heinola on the 4/E75 Finland before it was upgraded to a full-scale motorway. The panic mode behavior at the end of lane caused shockwaves and fatalities during the congested hours. Removing the overtaking lanes calmed down the situation, and the average speed of the traffic flow improved. The length of the strecth was about 35 kilometres.

Varying speeds on a congested road are the key issue. About 20 years ago, the situation on 75 km strecth on the road 3/E12 north of Helsinki was desperate. The 1+1 road was fully congested up to the jam density. The travel time from Helsinki to Hämeenlinna (100 km north) could be 2-3 hours at the peaks. The motorway plans were in place, but the construction had not begun. The temporary solution was to drop the speed limit on the whole section to 80 km/h. The need to overtake heavy vehicles disappeared, and the shockwaves disappeared, too. Even the densest traffic flowed smoothly about 80 km/h, and the traveling times dropped significantly.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> They did not actually reduce capacity. The capacity of a 2+1 road is determined by the 1-lane sections. However, the lane reductions from 2 to 1 do become bottlenecks due to merging traffic. Overall capacity remains the same.


Well... It is not that straightforward.

The overall capacity is the number on lanes at the bottleneck section multiplied by the average speed at that section. The result is expressed by number of vehicles per unit of time.

The 2+1 sections help to increase the average speed of the traffic flow if the number of slow vehicles is relatively low. Thus, in theory, closing the overtaking lanes decreases the capacity.

What happened in Sweden: Closing the overtaking lanes removed the shockwaves: the reasons for the slower and unpredictable traffic flow, and that improvement might have compensated the reduction of the horizontal capacity. The characteristics of a congested traffic flow differs a lot of from a non-congested one, and the relationship between them is not linear.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Road 50 Motala-roadwork*


Roadwork in Motala. A new section of road 50 is going to be built. 






The Road 50 is mostly a 2+1 road north of Motala











Quite a few trucks on this section of the road 50 "Bergslagsdiagonalen"


----------



## riiga

Nice pictures NordikNerd!


----------



## Swede

Schweden said:


> I don't really see your point. Obviously, planting trees are better than not planting trees.


Is it better than leaving those spaces with just gravel or some grass, yes. Bu let's not kid ourselves about trees being awesome at noise reduction or that trees along a motorway makes it a net benefit to the environment.


----------



## häggblom

Swede said:


> Is it just me, or does that railbridge look like it's only one track? Wasted opportunity. build two while you're at it and for the love of the gods, put a bike lane and a pedestrian lane on it!
> 
> Those trees around the ramps... who are they kidding? They're trying to make it look like they're building a park when the actual effect will be increased car traffic. lame.
> 
> Also: the congestion charge is needed. Tho I'd be fine with replacing it with adding like 10 kr per hour to all surface parking in the region



The old railway bridge will be kept after the new one is built, so there will be two one track-bridges (I guess only the road tunnel is visible on those renderings). Because of the high elevation level needed over the river both the old one and the new bridge will be/are moveable bridges. The old one is a swing bridge and the new one will be a lift bridge.

A picture of the lift bridge in Trollhättan built in 2001 (70 km up stream the same river!)










As for the trees and other landscaping related stuff in this area, I actually think i doesn't matter much at all, since it is a completely industrialized and traffic-oriented area, and have been for ages. But some trees is always good for the air quality, so why not


----------



## Shifty2k5

Rotebroleden, between trafikplats Stäket and Rotebro will be rebuilt to 2+2, which was announced today.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Pressrum...ckholm/2013/2013-05/Rotebroleden-ska-breddas/

Construction will start in 2014. 

Rendered video of the stretch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH9myXYi0Iw


----------



## Schweden

Finally!!! I was thinking about this the other day, as I am more or less forced to drive this stretch in a couple of days.


----------



## NordikNerd

Shifty2k5 said:


> Rotebroleden, between trafikplats Stäket and Rotebro will be rebuilt to 2+2, which was announced today.
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Pressrum...ckholm/2013/2013-05/Rotebroleden-ska-breddas/
> 
> Construction will start in 2014.
> 
> Rendered video of the stretch.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH9myXYi0Iw


If you plan to drive from the Stockholm inner city to Kungsängen/Västerås, most people tend to drive the E4 to Rotebro, then the 267 (Rotebroleden) connecting to the E18 at "Stäket". Not like you expect drive on E18 all the way connecting directly at "Järva Krog". At least this was a routine when I drove a taxi in Stockholm in the 90's.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> If you plan to drive from the Stockholm inner city to Kungsängen/Västerås, most people tend to drive the E4 to Rotebro, then the 267 (Rotebroleden) connecting to the E18 at "Stäket". Not like you expect drive on E18 all the way connecting directly at "Järva Krog". At least this was a routine when I drove a taxi in Stockholm in the 90's.


That might change when the new stretch of E18 Kista-Hjulsta is complete.

http://publikationswebbutik.vv.se/upload/4781/100257_upgrading_the_e18_hjulsta_kista.pdf


----------



## riiga

Today, Östra länken (Eastern Link) was inaugurated and opened to traffic. It features about 2 km of 2+2 lanes, 3 roundabouts, 1 railroad crossing and a speed limit of 80 and 60 km/h. It is part of the outer ringroad (Yttre ring) and national route 35 (riksväg 35). The total cost was about 275 million SEK.

I've taken quite a lot of pictures which are in the full album. Here's one image from that album:


----------



## Shifty2k5

riiga said:


> Today, Östra länken (Eastern Link) was inaugurated and opened to traffic. It features about 2 km of 2+2 lanes, 3 roundabouts, 1 railroad crossing and a speed limit of 80 and 60 km/h. It is part of the outer ringroad (Yttre ring) and national route 35 (riksväg 35). The total cost was about 275 million SEK.
> 
> I've taken quite a lot of pictures which are in the full album. Here's one image from that album:


Is that railroad crossing used frequently by trains?


----------



## NordikNerd

Shifty2k5 said:


> Is that railroad crossing used frequently by trains?


Stångådalsbanan. One freight train a day mon-thu and maybe 8 or 9 passenger trains a day mon-sun.

My photos of the new "Råbergaleden"/Östra länken


----------



## RV

So much happening in Stockholm region!

In the Helsinki metro area, nothing has been done on the saturated access routes since the 70s, but the most critical problem lies in the surrounding 20 000-50 000 habitant-towns. Their main links consist of 1+1-laned streets with AADT up to 25 000 with no even plans of upgrading!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, keep in mind that very little was done in Stockholm between 1970 and 2000 as well.


----------



## NordikNerd

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, keep in mind that very little was done in Stockholm between 1970 and 2000 as well.


Of course the inauguration of the "Essingeleden" in 1966 was a milestone in the history of Stockholm motorways.


The so called "Norra Länken" a part of the E4 was a very important project completed in 1991.

I remember before that, the traffic of the E4 went through the innercity street "N. Stationsgatan with traffic lights.

Many changes take place all the time. I drove a taxi there in 1994-1998. Today my knowledge of where and how to drive is very much insufficient.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The main network was completed by 1972. Only the E4 gap was closed in 1991 indeed, and Essingeleden was restriped to 2x4 lanes. However this added only 2 or 3 kilometers to the network. After 2000 the Södra länken was developed, now followed by the Norra länken extension and several projects in suburban Stockholm (such as the E18 project and the LV 265 upgrade).


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> The main network was completed by 1972. Only the E4 gap was closed in 1991 indeed, and Essingeleden was restriped to 2x4 lanes. However this added only 2 or 3 kilometers to the network. After 2000 the Södra länken was developed, now followed by the Norra länken extension and several projects in suburban Stockholm (such as the E18 project and the LV 265 upgrade).


You should also add riksväg 73 to nynäshamn, norrortsleden and the proposed LV 259 aka Södertörnsleden. All of these including several other projects (including norra länken, E18 Hjulsta-Kista and LV 265, like you mentioned) will add plenty of capacity to the swedish roadnetwork.


----------



## kubam4a1

Nevertheless, both the large western beltway and the eastern were to be completed by 2010, which was abolished, and resulted in congestion.

As far as Helsinki are concerned, from on-the-map look it seems that the basic access road network does exist, where are the bottlenecks? Any plans to remove them? I read here that Ring 3 was recently modified.


----------



## MattiG

kubam4a1 said:


> As far as Helsinki are concerned, from on-the-map look it seems that the basic access road network does exist, where are the bottlenecks? Any plans to remove them? I read here that Ring 3 was recently modified.


Most of the network is in place. There are bottlenecks, of course, like in any other metropolitan area.

There are a few traffic light controlled intersections at the both ends of the Ring 1 to be removed. Some sections if the road will be upgraded to 3+3 lanes. A massive upgrade work in the Leppävaara area was completed last year.

The south end junction of the Ring 2 is a disaster. The upgrade plans are in place but the money is missing. The north leg (up to the road 3/E12) of the Ring 2 has been postponed until the undetermined future. 

The middle section of the Ring 3 was recently upgraded by removing all level crossings. The section to the west of 3/E12 will be slightly upgraded by adding lanes and modernizing the junctions.

The radial roads are rather congested at the west side of the city. The motorway 51 is being extended and due to complete this year. The 1/E18 is very congested at the outbound direction, but no plans exist to ease the situation.

As the most of the growth of the Metropolitan area takes place outside of the Ring 3, I would expect most of the construction activities in the future to take place there.


----------



## NordikNerd

The construction of the northern link in 1989. The last bottleneck of the E4 in the Stockholm area at that time. All photos by me. I regret I didn't take more photos but back then photography was an expensive hobby.


----------



## dj4life

Viva Volvolandia!


----------



## NordikNerd

dj4life said:


> Viva Volvolandia!


^^Yes and check out the 2nd photo. To the right on the bridge an orange Saab 99CC. How often do you see those today ?




Västra Skogen Solna, Stockholm 1989


----------



## Swede

I remember taking that little city street part of the E4 many times. In a way it's sad they didn't go building a tunnel from right by Västra Skogen to Haga Norra. That's pretty much the only part of the unbuilt 1960s motorways of Stockholm I think would have been great to have - as a motorway.



NordikNerd said:


> The construction of the northern link in 1989. The last bottleneck of the E4 in the Stockholm area at that time. All photos by me. I regret I didn't take more photos but back then photography was an expensive hobby.
> [...]


Could you post that in the Stockholm Transport & Infrastructure thread in the local forum too? I'm sure there's people who'd love to see it there who don't check out this thread much.


----------



## N.J.

^^^ Thanks. Should be one speed limit only though. I like the round one.


----------



## N.J.

My favorite sign in Sweden.... Every country should have this.










Accident = Olycka


----------



## OulaL

Given the tens of official national languages and probably hundreds of minority languages in Europe, it is really a relief that different nations try to use words as little as possible, and internationally recognised symbols instead.

Unlike in the US with a single national language from coast to coast.


----------



## IceCheese

N.J. said:


> My favorite sign in Sweden.... Every country should have this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accident = Olycka


No, I don't think European signs (of immidiate importance) should be text only. Then I even prefer our flipped car (meaning the same):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Skyfall caused flooding on E4 in Jönköping. Massive traffic disruption. The water is 1 meter deep according to Jönköpings-Posten. They call it a "once in 150 years event".


----------



## licenseplateman

The E4 at Piteå, Sweden's northernmost motorway. Pictures taken last week.


E4 Piteå 001 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 002 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 003 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 004 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 005 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 006 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 007 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 008 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 009 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 010 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

E4 Piteå 011 by licenseplateman, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Weird how the guardrail is installed very low above the roadway. They should be around 0.75 m above the pavement. Rollovers are still possible up to 1.30 m.


----------



## Swede

Yeah, they seem to be installed down in a ditch. Which to me seems like a very bad idea.


----------



## RV

RV said:


> I was really shocked when I read that the worlds first depressed urban expressway was actually opened in Sweden in 1944! The construction of the so called Södergadan begun already in 1937, and it was replaced by a tunnel in the 1980's.
> 
> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Södergatan,_Stockholm
> 
> http://www.historiskastockholm.se/speciella-byggnader-och-platser/soderleden-sodergatan


Anyways, could anyone tell me the story of Södergatan??


----------



## NordikNerd

RV said:


> Anyways, could anyone tell me the story of Södergatan??


This is the main road of Stockholm in the southbound direction.

In the 1960's it was an ugly eyesore in south central stockholm, a road dividing this drab working class area in two parts. Of course the neighbourhood changed over the years as prices of real estate rose.

In the early 1980's this street disappeared and all of the road was lowered or built over, most of it was going through a tunnel.

Not all of this road was built over though until 1989 or the early 1990's as I remember. The last part becomming a tunnel was the northern part close to "Hornsgatan".


----------



## metasmurf

17km of the new E4 in Sundsvall is expected to be completed earlier than expected which implies it will open in November next year. Here it is in it's current state.










The stretch in the picture has a height difference between the roadways, with a nice view of Bottenhavet. Some video footage in this article from the local paper.


----------



## dj4life

^^

One more scenic road.


----------



## Nils de Gothia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Weird how the guardrail is installed very low above the roadway. They should be around 0.75 m above the pavement. Rollovers are still possible up to 1.30 m.


I asked Trafikverket about this, and got two different answers:

Ricardo Cejas:
"Hello! This stretch is located at Do Lulea, Project Leader Lotta Isaksson.
Central Guardrails was a feasible solution when the current stretch of road was built in the 90s. Requirements then were driveability of the median strip, side slope (1:6), height of the guardrail above ground, and no other objects in the central reservation. (...) Under current regulations, a motorway should be designed with separate guardrails at the edge of each carriegway.
Sincerely
Ricardo Cejas
Project Maintenance
Maintenance Area North"

Hans Holmén: 
"Hi Nils
Thank you for your comments and photos. I now have "driven" the bypass Piteå on Google maps and I understand your question (...). The median strip of this section is comparatively narrow to be one of a motorway and that's probably the reason why the guardrail is centered in the middle of the strip. The bypass was built with the design rules applicable when built in the early 1990s (completed October 1994). The route was reclassified as motorway in 2003, which may be the answer to the unusual design. The reason for choosing double sided central railing with cross beam is probably due to the road alignment passing under several bridges with the bridge supports going down in the middle of the central reservation. Since the bridge support is within the safety zone they must be surrounded by a protective device and this type of railing has probably been chosen because it has a different dynamic deflection than the average median barrier has. The Transport Agency´s instructions provided to contractors indicate that the lowest tolerance level for rails is 45 cm measured from the carriageway surface to the center of the top rail, which in practice means that the minimum acceptable height is 50 cm at the railing post. Maximum height is 65 cm (70 at the railing post). The instructions look like this:
"The center of the rail must be at least 45 cm and maximum 65 cm above the road surface. For guardrails placed more than 0.75 meters from the roadside, the requirements for height apply from the slope surface. "
You are quite right that a too low railing increases the risk of rollover and this applies not only to heavy vehicles but also vehicles with a higher center of gravity than standard passenger cars, such as SUVs and Crossovers. It is part of the contractor's work to ensure that the rails have the height over roadway or embankment that is taught. I do not have specific detailed knowledge of that particular stretch of road, but these are the rules. (...)
Sincerely
Hans G Holmén
Technical Specialist
Road and Track Components
Maintenance, Property Development, Track and Road Systems"


----------



## Swede

Great that you sent the questions, and nice to see the replies.


A string of videos about Norra Länken in Stokcholm, posted by Trafikverket today. So far only in Swedish. 

Blue = opening winter 2014/2015
Red = opening later.
Dotted lines: how to get from various points to various others during the time that most of the tunnels, but not all, are open.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*60 years of motorway*

Today it is exactly 60 years ago the first motorway of Sweden opened to traffic.

On 8 September 1953, the motorway (then called an autostrada) opened to traffic between Lund and Malmö (present day E22).


----------



## riiga

Sydsvenskan's image archive "Bilder i Syd" has some pictures from the opening, here's one:









More here.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

riiga said:


>


That's a big enough Nationality decal...


----------



## NordikNerd

ChrisZwolle said:


> Today it is exactly 60 years ago the first motorway of Sweden opened to traffic.
> 
> On 8 September 1953, the motorway (then called an autostrada) opened to traffic between Lund and Malmö (present day E22).




There were no speedlimits at this time, but few cars could drive faster than 100km/h. The Volvo 444's on the photos had only 40hp.

Interesting that speedometers in cars were not compulsory untill 1955.


----------



## Swede

Two new films from Trafikverket about the construction of the new E4 past Sundsvall (posted on youtube by Trafikverket today).

Lifting a bridge section into place. Part of the 2.1 km bridge across Sundsvallsfjärden that is the actual by-pass. 






Helicopter flight on 2013-09-03 along the whole stretch.


----------



## NordikNerd

The new bridge of road 50 in Motala will open on Oct 9th.

There is a discussion about toll fees. Cars and motorbikes will not be required to pay.
But heavy trucks will probably be subjects to charge of 100SEK one way. (11,58 EUR)

Some haulage contractors think its too much and they say they will not use the bridge. Now the authorities of Motala (my old hometown) will rebuild the thoroughfare of central Motala to make it narrower so traffic will have to use the bridge instead.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Morsue said:


> 9 kilometres of new motorway on the E18 between Hjulsta and Kista in Stockholm opened today:
> 
> http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/abc/premiar-for-nya-e18
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...lan-Hjulsta-och-Kista-ar-nu-oppen-for-trafik/


Finally! This is a great improvement for road infrastructure in Stockholm, which in general is very substandard. With the addition of södra länken, Norra länken and the new E18 Hjulsta-Kista, Stockholm is finally getting decent infrastructure in the road department. 
All I need now is a video of the new stretch - preferably by ChrisZwolle 



Autobahnftw said:


> Hello, i have seen that there are works with E4 around Frösunda. Here is a video that shows that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_k3znuKa-8
> 
> I just wonder what they are going to do. I cant find the project on trafikverkets website


Here's a video from the ground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqBvXGW84s 
It's from late winter though


----------



## licenseplateman

Here's some pictures I took yesterday. From Växjö to Alvesta on national road 25 and 27.

Driving out on the motorway on national road 30.


25 Växjö-Alvesta 001 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 002 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 003 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 004 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

Here the national roads 25 and 27 joins road 30.


25 Växjö-Alvesta 005 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 006 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 007 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 008 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

End of motorway in 600 meters


25 Växjö-Alvesta 009 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 010 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

End of motorway


25 Växjö-Alvesta 011 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

When the motorway ends the road turns into a grade seperated 2+2 road, but it's not signed as a expressway.


25 Växjö-Alvesta 012 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 013 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 014 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 015 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 016 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 017 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 018 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 019 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

Entering Alvesta municipality


25 Växjö-Alvesta 020 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 021 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 022 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

Now the road turns into a 2+1 road


25 Växjö-Alvesta 023 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 024 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 025 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 026 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 027 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 028 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 030 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 029 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 031 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 032 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

Now the road isn't grade seperated anymore


25 Växjö-Alvesta 033 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 034 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 035 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 036 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

Now the 2+1 road ends. I believe they are going to build a 2+1 road here too though.


25 Växjö-Alvesta 037 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 039 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 038 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 040 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

Straight ahead for the 25 to Halmstad and Ljungby and right for the 27 to Göteborg and Värnamo. I'm going right to Värnamo.


25 Växjö-Alvesta 041 by licenseplateman, on Flickr

25 Växjö-Alvesta 042 by licenseplateman, on Flickr


----------



## Shifty2k5

licenseplateman said:


> Here's some pictures I took yesterday. From Växjö to Alvesta on national road 25 and 27.


Good post.

Here's the project page for the last part of your journey.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Kronoberg/Vag-25-Sjoatorp---Forsa/ 

No definite date for construction start unfortunately. But it seems that this part of RV 25 is the only part that is not 2+1 between Ljungby and Växjö.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Stockholm Bypass*

The Stockholm Bypass (Förbifart Stockholm) has received the official tunnel names.

The main tunnel (2x3 lanes, 16.5 km) is named the "Uppland Tunnel" in the northbound direction and "Södermanland Tunnel" in the southbound direction.

There is also a shorter tunnel north of the main tunnel, which is named Hansa Tunnel northbound and Järvafält Tunnel southbound. In addition, all tunnel ramps are also named, for a total of 16 tunnel names for the entire Stockholm Bypass project.

PDF with a map with all the names: http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/143267/namnsattning_stor.pdf


----------



## riiga

*Riksväg 50 and the Motala Bridge*

Today was the inauguration and opening of the Motala Bridge and the new alignment of riksväg 50 from Mjölby to Motala.

This new alignment replaces riksväg 32 between Mjölby and Motala, and so riksväg 32 will end at Trafikplats Mjölby västra where the new riksväg 50 starts and both roads meet with the E4. The former riksväg 50 from Ödeshög to Motala has been downgraded to a secondary länsväg (which are not signposted). The former riksväg 32 share the same fate.

In total they built 28 km of new road, including 40 new bridges/overpasses of which the Motala bridge is the longest at 620 m. The road is grade-seperated all the way, and is 2+2 from Mjölby to Skänninge and then 2+1 to Motala, with the bridge being 2+2 and also having a pedestrian and bike path. The speed limit is 100 km/h and 80 km/h in Motala. The project was started in the summer of 2010 and the total cost is an estimated 1,8 billion SEK (~200 million €).

The new bridge in Motala has been planned since the 1940s and you can the see the "riksvägsreservat" (national road reserved area) quite clearly in this aerial image. Now, some 70 years years later after the initial idea, the project is finally completed.

In addition to the new road, the added a second track to the railroad going the same stretch, and commuter trains now run between Motala and Mjölby, improving the traffic quite a bit.

I will be going there this weekend for pictures and recording a driving video. 

Here is a picture of the Motala bridge, seen from the Motala harbour, taken by Trafikverket officials in August:


----------



## dj4life

Somewhere between Hudiksvall and Söderhamn (Road E4):


Mellan Söderhamn o Hudiksvall by greinsmark, on Flickr


----------



## riiga

*Riksväg 50 and the Motala Bridge continued*

Today I drove all the way along the new alignment of riksväg 50 and I recorded a driving video which will be uploaded as soon as I get back home to my desktop computer (editing HD videos on a Linux laptop isn't optimal ). I took a lot of pictures in Motala, and below are a few pics. You can find them all in this album.

View of the bridge looking south:









Motala Bridge, length 600 m:









Motala as seen from the bridge:









Up on the bridge:









Looking towards the two interchanges north of the bridge:









An overhead sign:









The bridge as seen from the harbour. The colours don't really show though, the bridge is white and red:


----------



## Grotlaufen

Are any dates fixed for when they will start tolling the road (and on which side, northern or southern shore, the toll booths will be)?


----------



## Grotlaufen

Shifty2k5 said:


> Finally! This is a great improvement for road infrastructure in Stockholm, which in general is very substandard. With the addition of södra länken, Norra länken and the new E18 Hjulsta-Kista, Stockholm is finally getting decent infrastructure in the road department.


I´d say Stockholm already has quite a decent motorway structure, the problem is that there are very few linkages between the outer parts of the city. It's a very centered infrastructure, all traffic has to go into downtown or on these linkages and that's the problem with Stockholm in general be it "Tunnelbanan", the railway network or the roads. One quick fix would be if they instated more ferries but in a longer run there should be bridges for all kind of traffic between places like Bromma and Hägersten.


----------



## NordikNerd

riiga said:


> Today I drove all the way along the new alignment of riksväg 50 and I recorded a driving video which will be uploaded as soon as ]


Interesting. BTW according to our local newspaper the actual length of the bridge is 660m not 600m. 

About the tolls. Discussions are going on about a 15SEK fee for cars and 100SEK for trucks.

They will probably redesign the central thoroughfare before intruducing any tolls.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> Interesting. BTW according to our local newspaper the actual length of the bridge is 660m not 600m.


The material of Trafikverket tells us the length of the bridge being 620 meters. This is measured as the distance between the abutments, according to the common practice.


----------



## riiga

They had put up electronic tolling equipment on the northern shore. It can been seen in this picture:









EDIT: There was also square plates on some signs covering what I assume to be the toll road symbol.


----------



## Shifty2k5

riiga said:


> They had put up electronic tolling equipment on the northern shore. It can been seen in this picture: EDIT: There was also square plates on some signs covering what I assume to be the toll road symbol.


How's that video coming along?


----------



## riiga

*The driving video*

Here's the driving video. It starts off at normal speed and speeds up after about 40-50 seconds. I only filmed going from Mjölby to Motala, because the sun would've been shining directly into the camera the other direction.


----------



## Aphelion

The new motorway section of the E22 between Rolsberga and Fogdarp will be delayed by six months (Swedish source).


----------



## Swede

From the linked source I gather there are two issues: 
1. Planning process took longer than expected (yay Swedish epic planning processes). 
2. Winter was longer than expected last year, delayed some stuff and since it is mid october...


----------



## Mirror's Edge

NordikNerd said:


> The new bridge of road 50 in Motala will open on Oct 9th.
> 
> There is a discussion about toll fees. Cars and motorbikes will not be required to pay.
> But heavy trucks will probably be subjects to charge of 100SEK one way. (11,58 EUR)
> 
> Some haulage contractors think its too much and they say they will not use the bridge. Now the authorities of Motala (my old hometown) will rebuild the thoroughfare of central Motala to make it narrower so traffic will have to use the bridge instead.


Yeah typical SW politicians, and com'on 100kr for a few km is way to much + what about the _worlds highest taxes(including insane high gas tax)_?


----------



## sponge_bob

Have the Swedes ever designated a 2+2 following a full motorway as Motorway but with a 100kph limit...IE not where there are at grade junctions or roundabouts.


----------



## keber

riiga said:


>


Wondering what happens if vehicle strands or accident happens on location of 3:15?


----------



## riiga

keber said:


> Wondering what happens if vehicle strands or accident happens on location of 3:15?


Road will have to be closed I assume if it's a severe one.


----------



## keber

I agree for remote roads, but for main transit axis like E4 to Stockholm or E6 to Norwegian border (and some other important routes with significant traffic) maintenance should have better priority.


----------



## Shifty2k5

keber said:


> I agree for remote roads, but for main transit axis like E4 to Stockholm or E6 to Norwegian border (and some other important routes with significant traffic) maintenance should have better priority.


I do not know anything about the frequency of road cleanup on any of the main roads, but it differs. Every swedish province/region has its own department of the national road agency, and they are free to choose which company to hire according to their budget. This means that some roads are cleaned often and some roads not so often.

I agree with you that road markings in Sweden are generally not good, they are often worn down from snow clearing and are not replaced until late in the following summer. Also, pavement quality on some stretches, mainly the E4 in northern Skåne and Södermanland is pretty bad by all standards. The E6 however has excellent pavement and road markings in my opinion.


----------



## Ingenioren

keber said:


> Overall Sweden motorways are not bad but maintenance appears to be not their strong point as it is not road visibility in the night as side markers and white lanes are barely reflective. Maybe you are used to that but for me it was pretty annoying.


Really? I find them to be better reflectors than in Belgium, Germany, France, Norway. Yet not as good as Iceland, Italy, Denmark, Spain...


----------



## Mirror's Edge

keber said:


> I agree for remote roads, but for main transit axis like E4 to Stockholm or E6 to Norwegian border (and some other important routes with significant traffic) maintenance should have better priority.


Yes I agree about STHLM, they don't know how to build and maintain there roads well, now it's even worst, no shoulder on 3x3 even 4x4 lanes, insane short ramps that scares ppl from driving in the first lane because it's dangerous, so the point of adding a lane is almost lost.
And projects take forever, remember the E4 3rd lane project around Solna/Sollentuna taking many, many years to complete.





Shifty2k5 said:


> I do not know anything about the frequency of road cleanup on any of the main roads, but it differs. Every swedish province/region has its own department of the national road agency, and they are free to choose which company to hire according to their budget. This means that some roads are cleaned often and some roads not so often.
> 
> I agree with you that road markings in Sweden are generally not good, they are often worn down from snow clearing and are not replaced until late in the following summer. Also, pavement quality on some stretches, mainly the E4 in northern Skåne and Södermanland is pretty bad by all standards. The E6 however has excellent pavement and road markings in my opinion.


There is almost nothing left of the bad concrete surface section east of HLB now, it has improved a lot.


----------



## MattiG

Shifty2k5 said:


> I agree with you that road markings in Sweden are generally not good, they are often worn down from snow clearing and are not replaced until late in the following summer.


It is rather natural that the road markings get worn-out during the winter, and they lose their reflectivity. As there are not good options to make the world better in this case, better to not base driving on them. 

I think there are reflective poles as roadside markers on all main roads in Sweden. They are visible even when the road markings are hidden under show or ice.


----------



## Swede

New vid from Trafikverket, updated version of vid posted not that long ago. I can't really tell what has been changed in it tho.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Mirror's Edge said:


> Yes I agree about STHLM, they don't know how to build and maintain there roads well, now it's even worst, no shoulder on 3x3 even 4x4 lanes, insane short ramps that scares ppl from driving in the first lane because it's dangerous, so the point of adding a lane is almost lost. And projects take forever, remember the E4 3rd lane project around Solna/Sollentuna taking many, many years to complete. There is almost nothing left of the bad concrete surface section east of HLB now, it has improved a lot.


 The motorways around HBG are great and the city has excellent road infrastructure, especially now when the österleden expressway is complete. My main concern is when you drive eastbound on the E4 after Hyllinge the pavement is terrible and there are even potholes which is unacceptable.



MattiG said:


> It is rather natural that the road markings get worn-out during the winter, and they lose their reflectivity. As there are not good options to make the world better in this case, better to not base driving on them. I think there are reflective poles as roadside markers on all main roads in Sweden. They are visible even when the road markings are hidden under show or ice.


My point is that the worn markings are not replaced until late in the summer or even autumn. They should be fixed as soon as the snow clears. If they put less money on mowing grass in the soft shoulders/median and more on cleaning and road markings, I would be satisfied.


----------



## MattiG

Shifty2k5 said:


> My point is that the worn markings are not replaced until late in the summer or even autumn. They should be fixed as soon as the snow clears. If they put less money on mowing grass in the soft shoulders/median and more on cleaning and road markings, I would be satisfied.


I do not see that a bad policy in the north. The road markings create the biggest value during the autumn when it gets dark and wet. They should be in the best condition during that time. During the summertime, a worse condition is acceptable because the days are long.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Shifty2k5 said:


> The motorways around HBG are great and the city has excellent road infrastructure, especially now when the österleden expressway is complete. My main concern is when you drive eastbound on the E4 after Hyllinge the pavement is terrible and there are even potholes which is unacceptable.


I know, that section has been bad for 10 years, it's the 50s concrete that's messing up, but the longest section of crappy E4 is improved since 2013, there is still a smaller section left last time I drove.


----------



## Grotlaufen

A tip to those looking into photos as well as the age of bridges, tunnels and so forth:

Trafikverket, the Road Agency, has a site for all bridges and tunnels in Sweden with photographs from different angles, age of the construction, numbering and so on. It doesn't work in Firefox though (at least not in mine):

https://batman.vv.se/

<- Click in the "i"-button to the left and zoom in to area of interest. Just make sure you've zoomed in to 1000 m, otherwise it won't be any markings on the screen. The site is in Swedish only.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Länsväg 111, Trafikplats Ättekulla to Trafikplats Brohult/E4

This report will feature a 2x2 expressway called "Österleden", located in Helsingborg municipality in Skåne, Sweden. It runs parallel to the E6 and connects the northern and southern E4 stubs.

The road was built between 2009-2013 in several phases. It's 7 km long and features 5 interchanges. I don't think this road has been mentioned before in this thread.

























































































































The road crosses the E4 at an overpass roundabout which was being resurfaced, hence the queues.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Shifty2k5 said:


> Länsväg 111, Trafikplats Ättekulla to Trafikplats Brohult/E4
> 
> This report will feature a 2x2 expressway called "Österleden", located in Helsingborg municipality in Skåne, Sweden. It runs parallel to the E6 and connects the northern and southern E4 stubs.
> 
> The road was built between 2009-2013 in several phases. It's 7 km long and features 5 interchanges. I don't think this road has been mentioned before in this thread.


Y U no Uppsala?

That's a nice looking road, almost the same feel as the Östralänken in Linköping.


----------



## riiga

It also looks very much the new road in Motala.


----------



## Jon5738

Shifty2k5 said:


> Länsväg 111, Trafikplats Ättekulla to Trafikplats Brohult/E4


Note to all road designers: when you design something like that, please read up on the plants you are using. Usually the root system of the tree requires at least 1.5-2 times the diameter of the crown and often more than that. The area under the asphalt is useless for the tree, and both the planting process and maintenance process are very expensive.

How great it would be if all civil engineers where required to take a course in landscape design and horticulture and were attuned to the opinions of the people who are going to take care of the trees they plot out on the computer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think such additions are designed by landscape architects.


----------



## Jon5738

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think such additions are designed by landscape architects.


I can tell a lot is made from people with no knowledge of plants, particularly in Sweden (just look at all the recent plantations in Stockholm Arlanda or the Globe area). In the US maybe, but on the other hand in US I know the civil engineers are not required to do horticulture classes either. Many times the architects do not ask for opinions of horticulturists when they plot their designs and there often is not a plant specialist anywhere in the design process.

Recently, at my college the landscape architect put three $ 15000 Royal palm trees too close to a building and more than ten Foxtails too close to each other (so they will kill eachother). Better yet, they did it without asking any horticulturist whatsoever AND there is a horticulture faculty on the premise of the college. They could have shown anyone at that building what they were planning to do and they would have gotten an intelligent response, but noooo.

It is really not that difficult, just add an extra circle with a x2 radius in your AutoCAD or whatever and make sure there is root space with no traffic on top. If you can learn to make a highway you can learn to do that.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Trafikverket recently finished putting up 90 km of guardrail on the E4 between Jönköping and Ljungby. The median on this stretch is wide (ca. 15 meters). 











Also, heavy weather is hitting the Swedish west coast. This is from the E6 outside Landskrona.


----------



## licenseplateman

Last weekend I took some pictures of the E45 from Göteborg to Trollhättan. Unfortunately the pictures are not so good because of the weather.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637294288615/

:cheers:


----------



## Aphelion

Video of the u/c motorway on the E22 between Rolsberga and Fogdarp (Link to map):


----------



## Aphelion

E22 Sölve-Stensnäs, new photos: http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...eStensnas/Byggdagbok-2013-E22-Solve-Stensnas/


----------



## yako

Status report on the construction of Norra Länken, Stockholm


----------



## Mirror's Edge

yako said:


> Status report on the construction of Norra Länken, Stockholm


Looks cool but it's always disturbing when you think about how much tax money they waste on these silly tunnels up there, it's not like the land above is A that urban and B that expensive to buy or C most likely they already own land for roads there. 
This goes for the planned new E4 and the finished link going E-W south of S-Malm, it's just crazy how they waste money...:bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, we don't live in the 1960s anymore. Any new motorway in an urban area requires significant mitigation nowadays, including tunnels.


----------



## Swede

The waste is certainly not in putting the motorways in tunnels. It's taken time due tower-in-a-park sprawl being the planning dogma för decades, but we're now starting to see new areas built that are real urbanity. Hagastan will be on top of parts of Norra Länken. Parts of the roads that were replaced by Södra Länken are slated for development too, with vibrant urbanity as the stated goal.


----------



## Shifty2k5

I cant fathom why there's still no decision to build östra länken over djurgården. Norra länken is almost complete, the distance from sickla to värtan can't be more than a few kilometers and the politicians would get the second bypass that they so desperately want.


----------



## Aphelion

Some new aerial photos of the E22 Sölve-Stensnäs (completed December 2014): Click here


----------



## RV

How I hope there neither were Greens with 25% support in Helsinki. Great project (Norra Länken)!


----------



## licenseplateman

National road 25/27/30 motorway in Växjö today.


PC041004 by gustavmartinsson, on Flickr


----------



## OulaL

Last time it took me almost half an hour from exiting TallinkSilja's terminal area to entering the E4.

And with Norra Länken, what? 3 minutes? Can't wait for that...



RV said:


> How I hope there neither were Greens with 25% support in Helsinki. Great project (Norra Länken)!


I don't even get what the Greens' problem is with the Helsinki central tunnel. Smoother traffic underground => more cars underground => less cars overground on the streets in the city centre bypassed by the tunnel => more space for pedestrians, bicyclists and collective transport there. Isn't that what they have always wanted?


----------



## Nexis

*Roadtrip Helsingborg-Norrköping*


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

metasmurf said:


> The Swedish government has given go-ahead for the new motorway stretch south of Sundsvall on E4, rejecting five appeals to the project. Thus, construction can finally begin :cheers:
> 
> *Article (Swedish):* http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/helt-klart-for-ny-e4-i-sundsvall
> 
> *Facts:*
> 
> Total length: 20km (_With the already existing motorway north of the city, Sundsvall will have around 30km of motorway when this project is completed)_
> Width: 21,5 and 18,5m
> Number of interchanges: 5
> Bridge length: 1420m
> Estimated cost: 4,5 billion SEK
> Completed in: 2015


Świnoujście, PL
bridge spans


noras said:


>


Sundsvall


----------



## Ingenioren

Just driven the E45 banaväg yesterday and noticed it had those small air-strip style led lights on a stick, white in the median and orange on the sides. Are these to be found on other Swedish roads aswell? (Such lights have been installed on sections of E6 in Norway to.) From the video posted earlier they appear to be on the new motala road - but it's hard to tell as they look quite simular to ordinary reflectors.

Couldn't find a photo of them at night - but you can see the small lights in this day-time photo:







'
http://www.autobahn-bilder.de/inlines/e45schw.htm


----------



## Mirror's Edge

What do you guys think about the new proposed length and weight of future trucks in Sweden? Europe doesn't want bigger trucks apparently, so they will not go cross border I guess.
Trucks 31.4 meters long and max weight of 78 ton are going to run up and down R1 Södertälje - Malmö, no date yet. 
Link(Swedish)

There has been projects using 2 trailers on one truck for years in the north, it's now coming to south Sweden.











Video of the ones in the north
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rZPebAtttQ


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe Norway is also willing to increase the length of logging trucks. Not sure if they are as long as these in Sweden. They are excellent in improving economies of scale in rural parts of Sweden.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe Norway is also willing to increase the length of logging trucks. Not sure if they are as long as these in Sweden. They are excellent in improving economies of scale in rural parts of Sweden.


Yeah up north it's no problem with space but what about next step, regular cargo trucks and on the E4/E6 Malmö -Södertälje(S Stockholm).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bygg.no also reported on long trucks today. They claim a 60 tonne truck emits 25% less CO2 per moved m³ than a 48 tonne truck. It is specifically about logging trucks.

http://www.bygg.no/article/1177377


----------



## italystf

How does the asphalt pavement react to that weight? Usually regular trucks are up to 40 tons.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Total weight doesn't really matter, axle load does. These 60 tonne trucks have more axles to distribute the load. Most modern roadways are designed for 11.5 tonnes per axle.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> Total weight doesn't really matter, axle load does. These 60 tonne trucks have more axles to distribute the load.


It does matter. The deterioration of the road structure is proportional to the number of axles moving on the road, expressed as millions of equivalent standard axles. When then total weight increases, the number of standard axles increase even if the impact of a single axle remains the same. The dynamic load is the main source of the deterioration, not the static one derived from the mass and the number of axles. The inter-axle distance and tire configuration have a major influence on the dynamic load characteristics.

Finland increased recently the maximum load of a vehicle from 60 tons to 76 tons. It will take years to see if the existing deterioration models are valid for these new vehicles.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A few more or less axles isn't really going to make a measurable difference. It's not like there will be hundreds or thousands of such long trucks per day on a given road. It's Sweden after all, not some motorway in Germany with 15 000 trucks per day.


----------



## alserrod

I agree... but the article focus more on "driving culture" rather than in no queues either infrastructure.

Just... "lessons to learn"


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Marieholm Connection, Göteborg*

An English-language video of the Marieholm Connection in Göteborg.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Neat!!!


----------



## RV

Göteborg is the freeway capital of Sweden.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^Nah that's Malmö or SW Scania.


----------



## Ingenioren

RV said:


> Göteborg is the freeway capital of Sweden.


There is just one "freeway" crossing the city. And it's 70km/h and quite congested. Time for a bypass perhaps...


----------



## Grotlaufen

Ingenioren said:


> There is just one "freeway" crossing the city. And it's 70km/h and quite congested. Time for a bypass perhaps...


Won't happen. There's already a kind of quasi-bypass stretching from Mölndal in the south to Hisingen in the west (Söderleden + Västerleden), the road is of motorway standard minus the signage and continues from the Volvo car factory on as ordinary highway to E6 north of Gothenburg. An eastern bypass would be vetoed down by the municipalities concerned if it was to be built over ground ( across lakes, gardens, steep granite hills etc) and I don't believe Trafikverket nor any other actor are prepared to invest in a tunnel solution given the hideous amount of SEK such solution would require.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

GBG should just go the yanky way and just expand E6, it cost a lot less.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Grotlaufen said:


> I don't believe Trafikverket nor any other actor are prepared to invest in a tunnel solution given the hideous amount of SEK such solution would require.


They're doing it in Stockholm...


----------



## Swede

^Hopefully it'll be stopped  and several streetbridges north-south built instead, leaving a lot of money for transit (and actually improving traffic in the long run instead of effin it up worse).


----------



## Mirror's Edge

So I'm frequenting the highways of Scania a lot and the last few years traffic has begun to run a bit smother during peak hours thanks to no-passing-signs for trucks during peak hours as can be seen in this pic below. 
Is this used in other parts of the country too?


----------



## kalle_sg

The government wants to complete a full motorway ring around Stockholm and just promised 2 bln SEK for that purpose. The Eastern Connection (Östliga förbindelsen, previously planned as Österleden) is to be in form of a tunnel between the Northern Link and Southern Link.

http://www.dn.se/sthlm/miljarder-satsat-pa-ny-vagtunnel-i-stockholm/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That's part of the new national transportation plan 2014-2025. That's 522 billion SEK of projects (€ 58 billion).

http://www.nationellaplanen.se/


----------



## Mirror's Edge

As much as I dislike the socialist, just to get rid of these fools sitting there now I gladly suffer trough 4 years of tax and waste red government.

The next gov will change this plan anyway so this means nothing really...


----------



## kalle_sg

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ That's part of the new national transportation plan 2014-2025. That's 522 billion SEK of projects (€ 58 billion).
> 
> http://www.nationellaplanen.se/


True. Though all this money is divided across many years and all of the country. I guess this project in Stockholm is the most spectacular. At least among the road projects, and among these that were not discussed here yet, but I might have missed something


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've browsed through the projects and I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary that wasn't already planned. 

There are several new motorway projects, mostly E22 in the deep south and E20 east of Göteborg. But these are not new projects. 

A "mötesfri väg", does this imply only a median barrier, or also grade-separation like "planskilt". There are many "mötesfri" projects.


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've browsed through the projects and I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary that wasn't already planned.
> 
> There are several new motorway projects, mostly E22 in the deep south and E20 east of Göteborg. But these are not new projects.
> 
> A "mötesfri väg", does this imply only a median barrier, or also grade-separation like "planskilt". There are many "mötesfri" projects.


Mötesfri means median barrier. It can also imply grade seperation, but not necessarily.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*RV 70, Borlänge*

A new four-lane segment of Riksväg 70 is planned on the southeastern side of Borlänge.






It makes you wonder if they have a bypass planned for Borlänge. This project will direct traffic straight into the city like today. Although it takes just two roundabouts to get onto RV 69 to Falun.


----------



## RV

Ingenioren said:


> There is just one "freeway" crossing the city. And it's 70km/h and quite congested. Time for a bypass perhaps...


There are several expressways around the inner city, one going along a river straight to the center. Besides there is a huge amount of expressways in the suburbs and the interchanges are impressive. I also count expressways


----------



## RV

Wow what an investment!! All those projects just in Stockholm... I wish finnish politicians took the same policy... For example in Helsinki there are no road widenings going on at least in 2 decades except Kehä III.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

How many kilometars of motorways does Sweden has ?


----------



## RV

kalle_sg said:


> The government wants to complete a full motorway ring around Stockholm and just promised 2 bln SEK for that purpose. The Eastern Connection (Östliga förbindelsen, previously planned as Österleden) is to be in form of a tunnel between the Northern Link and Southern Link.
> 
> http://www.dn.se/sthlm/miljarder-satsat-pa-ny-vagtunnel-i-stockholm/


And we just cancelled Ring II and Central tunnel and maybe even inner ring (Hakamäentie) spurs... Sweden must be proud that Greens have not been in any government and don't have a support of 25% in the capital.


----------



## Shifty2k5

How come Rotebroleden (http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Stockholm/Vag-267-Rotebroleden-Staket---Rotebro/) isn't mentioned at all In that list? Or am I missing something? Seems strange. After all construction should start soon AFAIK.


----------



## Ingenioren

It's a county road projekt, not national.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Video tour of my most used motorway, Vellinge - Malmö is concrete as can be seen here.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Going to Öland soon, will drive this road.


----------



## Kanadzie

Mirror's Edge said:


> Video tour of my most used motorway, Vellinge - Malmö is concrete as can be seen here.


Nice video, but through Malmo and only two SAAB on the road? Terrible hno::nuts:


----------



## NordikNerd

To sum up my roadtrip to Stockholm this easter.

On our way up to Stockholm on thursday, traffic was dense between Linköping-Norrköping, a bit more cars than usual due to some roadwork.


















On our way home there were congestions and queues. Traffic on the E4 south of Skärholmen (Stockholm) had almost completely stopped.

We drove off at Hallunda and decided to take the old sideroad to Södertälje to avoid the standstill on the E4 but it didnt take long until we were stuck in traffic on that sideroad too. :gaah: 
Not only we had come up with the idea to take that alternative route.


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

Szczecin/Poland - Installation section of the bridge being built for Sweden/Sundsvall:


----------



## riiga

*Toll on the Motala bridge*

There will be a toll on crossing the newly built rv 50 bridge in Motala. The new agreement with Trafikverket was signed today and fees will be collected starting on the 1st of January 2015 assuming they've worked out a way to collect toll from foreign vehicles too. The charge is 5 SEK (0,55 €) for cars and 11 SEK (1,21 €) for lorries/trucks, significantly lower than the proposed 10 SEK for cars/100 SEK for lorries.

Source in the local newspaper (Swedish)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not a good way to promote the new bypass route


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> Not a good way to promote the new bypass route


Hmm......well, like it or not, transport infrastructure costs money. Someone has to foot the bill.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is no precedent to such toll roads in Sweden. Roads in Sweden are toll free, except for the congestion charges in Stockholm and Göteborg. The Motala Bridge is a bit of an outlier in that aspect.

I assume they want to introduce all-electronic tolling? I doubt if it is worthwhile to pursue tolls by foreign drivers. The amount of foreign drivers on that link is likely very low. For example the share of foreign cars & trucks in the Netherlands is only 2.5% and it is likely lower in Sweden.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Blackraven said:


> Hmm......well, like it or not, transport infrastructure costs money. Someone has to foot the bill.


Ohh yeah your right, maybe the worlds highest taxes could pay for that?

Sweden have very high tax on gas, 25% VAT is even drawn on the high gas tax(tax on tax baby), then there is a vehicle registration tax. 
Very little of all the car-taxes actually go back to roads, put simply, Swedish drivers are getting f**ked up good by the state.
Now even more with tolls and congestions charges on top of extreme taxes.


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is no precedent to such toll roads in Sweden. Roads in Sweden are toll free, except for the congestion charges in Stockholm and Göteborg. The Motala Bridge is a bit of an outlier in that aspect.
> 
> I assume they want to introduce all-electronic tolling? I doubt if it is worthwhile to pursue tolls by foreign drivers. The amount of foreign drivers on that link is likely very low. For example the share of foreign cars & trucks in the Netherlands is only 2.5% and it is likely lower in Sweden.


Hmm.......interesting.

Question though: In the case of Sweden, what is the percentage of road infrastructure that was funded by government/public sector? 

And what is the percentage that is funded by the private sector?

I guess that's an important question to ask then......because if it's funded by government/public sector, then yeah there shouldn't be any tolls or charges (since taxes pay for that, correct?)

But if it's built using private sector (i.e. no cost to the government or taxpayers), then I guess tolls can be justified in this case.

The determinant is well yeah: Who is the one that is funding it....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As far as I know only the Øresund Bridge between Sweden and Denmark is a private concession. All other roads are funded through taxes. Swedish taxes are among the highest in the world. 

In most European countries, motorists pay much more taxes than is invested in the road network. I don't know the figures for Sweden, but for example in the Netherlands the amount of direct taxes (excluding VAT) on owning and driving a car is about 4 times that of the nationwide road budget.


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> As far as I know only the Øresund Bridge between Sweden and Denmark is a private concession. All other roads are funded through taxes. Swedish taxes are among the highest in the world.
> 
> In most European countries, motorists pay much more taxes than is invested in the road network. I don't know the figures for Sweden, but for example in the Netherlands the amount of direct taxes (excluding VAT) on owning and driving a car is about 4 times that of the nationwide road budget.


Hmm.......now that you mention it, all I have to say is wow. I guess a lot of EU governments are discouraging or limiting the number of cars on the road through the use of high taxes and fees.

Did I understand it correctly?

P.S.
With that in mind, I wonder how Volvo Cars A.B. feels about this and how this affects the domestic market for their vehicles (amidst all these high taxes, restrictions and fees like Stockholm Congestion Charge)


----------



## NordikNerd

Blackraven said:


> Hmm.......now that you mention it, all I have to say is wow. I guess a lot of EU governments are discouraging or limiting the number of cars on the road through the use of high taxes and fees.


A new vehicle tax will be introduced in 2015. This tax will be benefit the owners of fuel efficient cars.

The new vehicle taxation will be introduced in 2015 if approved, will have a breakpoint of 120 grams of carbon dioxide per km and a weight of 1 372 kg - which is the average weight of new cars. 

Cars which deviate from this breakpoint will be rewarded or punished by 375 SEK (57 $) for each gram. 

This means that a car of medium weight that emits 200 grams of carbon dioxide will be penalized by 30 000 SEK (4594 $) For example, a Volvo V70 T6. 
At the same time, the cars with zero emissions, such as electric cars are to be given a bonus of 45 000SEK (6892 $)


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Taxes on gas/cars have nothing to do with the environment, it is however by far the easiest way to retrieve enormous amounts of wealth from the ppl. 


> "you don't wanna pay, then don't drive"


And that's why more young ppl in Sweden have flown across the world to Thailand(spewing insane amounts of CO2 on the way) then visited Scania, Öland or Lappland for example. Many have not been far at all, it's crazy.

Of course life in the vast backwoods of Sweden is dead or dieing because of the taxes, but nobody actually cares about that.


----------



## NordikNerd

Roadwork going on outside Linköping resulting in queues. A layer of asphalt is put on a roundabout.

The trip Linghem-Linköping took at least 15 min of additional time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What do these yellow destinations mean? Are they like local destinations in rural areas?


----------



## Aphelion

^^ Yellow destinations mean they are reached by private roads. Many of them are managed by private road associations, especially if there are several properties along the road. Also, many get extra maintenance funds from the government. If they do, they must be open for everyone.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aha! I really had no idea about that. They are all over the place (often unpaved).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Adde said:


> Here's the latest video about the Norra Länken road project in Stockholm. The project is both under budget and ahead of schedule. The first parts will be opened on November 30, 2014.
> 
> The video is in English.


I wonder if the artwork isn't a bit over the top and distracting for drivers. 

By the way, I learn a lot of Swedish through these videos, they are in Swedish with English subtitles.


----------



## riiga

ChrisZwolle said:


> Aha! I really had no idea about that. They are all over the place (often unpaved).


Fun fact: The colour scheme for "enskild väg" goes back all the way to 1937, and has been kept to this day while the general design follow modern norms.

Example of a really old sign:


----------



## Adde

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder if the artwork isn't a bit over the top and distracting for drivers.


The idea is to visually make it easier for drivers to orient themselves in the tunnels, and to recognize "their" exit. 

And I think there's a tradition of giving artists a pretty free reign in these kinds of infrastructure projects. Just look at the Stockholm subway.


----------



## dj4life

E4 between Söderhamn and Hudiksvall:


Mellan Söderhamn o Hudiksvall par greinsmark, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Some tips for our guests:

Smygehuk - the southernmost point of Sweden (Skåne County):


Smygehuk par greinsmark, sur Flickr

Treriksröset - the northenmost point of Sweden and the joint border of three Nordic countries (Sweden, Norway and Finland). The view seen from Finland:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jrimpi/8356205775/in/photostream/


----------



## Road_UK

dj4life said:


> Some tips for our guests:
> 
> Smygehuk - the southernmost point of Sweden (Skåne County):


Been in the area a few times. First thing I noticed when I got there was the incredible heat that hits you when you get out of your vehicle :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

riiga said:


> Also has to do with that trucks can do 90 km/h in Sweden while I think 80 km/h is the common speed on the continent.


According to Swedish Wikipedia, the truck speed limit is 80 km/h in Sweden, but the speed limiter is set at 90 km/h. Perhaps this makes 90 km/h the de-facto speed limit for trucks in Sweden?

90 km/h is also common as a maximum speed limit for trucks in some other European countries, but it varies, 80 and 90 are most common. Technically the UK allows 96 km/h but their speed limiters are set at 90 km/h.


----------



## riiga

^^ Appearently it's 80 km/h on regular roads and 90 km/h on motorways and expressways (motortrafikled). I guess most truck drivers do 90 km/h on 2+1 roads regardless of expressway status or not.


----------



## piotr71

ChrisZwolle said:


> ... Technically the UK allows 96 km/h but their speed limiters are set at 90 km/h.


Yes, but there is an exception to this limitation; lorries registered before 2000 are excluded from installing velocity limiters, so can legally drive up to 60 miles an hour on motorways. Also fully laden trucks, registered after 2000, going downhill may easily overrun limiters and still are legal as long as keep to the national max speed for the motorways.


----------



## MattiG

Uppsala said:


> I think the Swedish behaviors on these roads are more dangerous than the Polish on these roads.


At least, it was rather stressing to the bloody foreigners like me.

The paintings of the roads led the vehicles to drive close the middle of the road. Even this was odd to me. The slower vehicle was expected (de facto: forced) to move right on the hard shoulder. Because one lane was usually not wide enough to drive two cars in parallel, the one approaching from the opposite direction, was forced to move the hard shoulder, too. Thus, the success of the overtaking was the responsibility of other drivers than the one overtaking.

One additional problem was the fact that the Swedes did not have a clear code for "I want to ovetake you". It was the responsibility of the driver of the slower vehicle to guess what the other one aims. Quite typical code was to tailgate to the distance of two meters and then flash the headlights. But the tailgater did not always overtake, but joined the group driving on the shoulder, still tailgating.

Because all of this miraculous hassle, I usually decided to avoid these wide 1+1 roads (or should 0.6+1+1+0.6 be a better designation) whenever possible and take smaller roads. That was a lucky move: I learned to know a lot of nice Swedish villages, little towns, and wonderful rural routes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 Halland*

E6 through Halland features a new style of signage on most of the signs. 

When was this introduced? Is there more background information?


E6-119 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-120 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-121 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-122 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-123 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-124 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Halland has had those exit nr on the signs a long time now, pisses me off that Skåne still have the extra tiny ad-on exit sign.


----------



## Ingenioren

Swedish wikipedia says:

"E6 through Halland was the first stretch of road in Sweden who were provided with exit numbers. This occurred on local initiatives already in 1994 when signs of Danish incision was mounted. The numbering was established from the start, given that the rest of the route would be numbered, which meant that the numbering started with No. 40 (Skottorp) and ended up with 61 (Kungsbacka N / Varla). This numbering system still exists today and is expanded both south and north. Interchange Numbering has been conducted by international model, for example, using Germany , Denmark and France this system. In places where several European highways is common is also the numbering common, hence the E6 numbering starts with the first in 2004 changed the signs to the yellow that was set up in other motorways in Sweden."


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, so these signs have been around for 20 years already. Quite a long stretch of E6 has these signs, from Skottorp to Morup (75 km). 

I kind of like these signs. Swedish signs do not follow a standard layout and size, but are rather tailored to the local situation of placename length and number of place and object names. This makes it a bit messy.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, so these signs have been around for 20 years already. Quite a long stretch of E6 has these signs, from Skottorp to Morup (75 km).
> 
> I kind of like these signs. Swedish signs do not follow a standard layout and size, but are rather tailored to the local situation of placename length and number of place and object names. This makes it a bit messy.


Standard?

I do not believe there is such a thing as a standard for advance direction signs. The Vienna Convention papers deliver a few examples, but they carefully refrain from proposing any layout to be the preferred one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most countries that use fork signs have similar exit signs in terms of layout and size. Sweden however, does not use fork signs, but places a list of exit destinations, and the sign size varies considerably.

Another point being the alignment, objects and road numbers of different sizes means the destinations are not nicely aligned, but vary also. I think some objects may be better off at service signs (fuel station, camping, hospital, etc. follow exit xx)


E6-275 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-279 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-286 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-293 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-304 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6-308 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most countries...


Almost every country has created their own design for the advance signs. But none of them deviates from The Standard, because there is none.

For example, France and Germany follow very different conventions. Still, both conventions are logical, and easy to be understood.

The signs in Finland and Sweden are rather alike. Still there are differences: Sweden consolidates the destination names and the service signs into a single sign while Finland puts them into separate signs. Both approaches have their pros and cons, and I do not know which one is better.


----------



## MichiH

Adde said:


> Here's the latest video about the Norra Länken road project in Stockholm. The project is both under budget and ahead of schedule. The first parts will be opened on November 30, 2014.
> 
> The video is in English.


The first part is the Norrtull - Värtan connection (> click <). That's the major part, isn't it? If I got it right, the northern part (> click <) is also finished. Will this part also be opened on 30th November?

I don't get where the two tubes are which will be opened in spring 2015 (southbound) or spring 2016 (northbound) - shown in the video preview. Is it the section west of Norrtull: > click <? :?


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting approach. I haven't seen this in Denmark or Norway, although you do see some abbreviations of course. But not with a colon.


Correctly observed, colons are not used for abbreviations in Norwegian or Danish. Written Danish and Norwegian are closely related due to their historic origins. Spoken Norwegian has in general more in common with Swedish, though, partly due to accelerating degeneration of spoken Danish 


Nils de Gothia said:


> In Sweden, traffic signage is more road-number oriented. Trafikverket has a policy of posting control cities along the road number or the end point of the road. Route 40+E 4 is indeed better than E 20 and Swedish media often complain about the stubbornness of Trafikverket. Coming from Stockholm, Göteborg is also signed via E 20. On the E 4, Helsingborg is signed.


Same story in Norway. Eg, E6 is not the best route between Oslo and Trondheim, although this is the singposted route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*120 km/h*

Is this still in testing phase?


E6-123 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## riiga

^^ Not really testing anymore, but used on some stretches with low AADT and good motorway standard. The ones I know of are the E4 Gränna-Linköping, the quite new E4 near Uppsala and the E6 in Halland.


----------



## Shifty2k5

riiga said:


> ^^ Not really testing anymore, but used on some stretches with low AADT and good motorway standard. The ones I know of are the E4 Gränna-Linköping, the quite new E4 near Uppsala and the E6 in Halland.


Also E4 Örkelljunga - Markaryd


----------



## Nils de Gothia

riiga said:


> ^^ Not really testing anymore, but used on some stretches with low AADT and good motorway standard. The ones I know of are the E4 Gränna-Linköping, the quite new E4 near Uppsala and the E6 in Halland.


I asked trafikverket about this some time ago, they could theoretically allow 120km/h on more stretches, but the law does not allow any measures increasing CO2 emmisions. Any raised section has to be compensated with speed reduction elsewhere, so trafikverket does what it can to make sure an acceptibly high speed limit can be granted everywhere.

I wonder why they create low-flow brake and accelerate environments in built up areas, masses of right-hand-rule crossings or non-synchronized trafficlights that could easily be get rid of. No answer to that though.

My car has a 6l/100km average in Swedish traffic environment compared to 5l/100km in Czech traffic environment. Sweden is flat as a pancake compared to the hilly Czech republic.


----------



## ETSman

riiga said:


> My Dutch friend was amazed at that as well as our wide 13 meter roads, such as this one that used to be the E4 back in the day.



Is that between Lidköping and Falköping? That road is also wide as hell


----------



## riiga

^^ It's the old E4 between Linköping and Norrköping, here specifically.


----------



## Swede

MichiH said:


> The first part is the Norrtull - Värtan connection (> click <). That's the major part, isn't it? If I got it right, the northern part (> click <) is also finished. Will this part also be opened on 30th November?
> 
> I don't get where the two tubes are which will be opened in spring 2015 (southbound) or spring 2016 (northbound) - shown in the video preview. Is it the section west of Norrtull: > click <? :?


As I understand it, yes to everything. Except possibly which part is the major part. If one counts the part with the most traffic as the major part I'd assume that the part west of Norrtull would be the major part. But otoh, the part you describe as the major part is the point of the whole project really and makes up by far the majority of the tunnel length, so I'd day Yes to that too


----------



## NordikNerd

riiga said:


> ^^ It's the old E4 between Linköping and Norrköping, here specifically.


This is the unmarked secondary county road *E796*. reach:

Quite a lot of trucks and commuters on the section Linghem-Linköping on that road. Most motorists driving from Söderköping also choose this road in favor of the E4 motorway. Why not rename the E796 to countyroad 210 all the way Linköping-Söderköping ?



For some reason the old E4 _west_ of Linköping was made in to a 100km/h 2+1 road with barriers, improving the conditions for the comuters from Vikingstad. Could be an option for the *E796* in the future as well.


----------



## riiga

NordikNerd said:


> Why not rename the E796 to countyroad 210 all the way Linköping-Söderköping ?


I agree, they should do that. It also makes it easier to find Tallboda, Linghem, and Gistad being along a signed stretch.



NordikNerd said:


> For some reason the old E4 _west_ of Linköping was made in to a 100km/h 2+1 road with barriers, improving the conditions for the comuters from Vikingstad. Could be an option for the *E796* in the future as well.


I disagree with that, unless they build a bike path all the way from Tallboda to Gistad. The wide shoulder is excellent for bikers, and there aren't really any alternative routes. Going to Vikingstad there's Bankebergsvägen at least.


----------



## NordikNerd

riiga said:


> Going to Vikingstad there's Bankebergsvägen at least.


Yes and there is a bikepath Vikingstad - Sjögestad along the E636 as well.


----------



## dj4life

E6:an:


E6-185 par Chriszwolle, sur Flickr


E6-186 par Chriszwolle, sur Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Vista Kulle - Scenic rest area along the E4*


----------



## Krm500

Found this very interesting; Fem döda efter värdelöst körkortsprov


----------



## Uppsala

dj4life said:


> E6:an:
> 
> 
> E6-185 par Chriszwolle, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> E6-186 par Chriszwolle, sur Flickr



This tunnel is from 1981. First they had a plan to cut of the rock, but later they understood it was better to just make a tunnel


----------



## ETSman

*New R40 Ulricehamn*

Sorry for bad quality, Photo is taken by mobile.

It looks like they have finished first part of the bridge.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 Ödsmålsbron*

Ödsmålsbron is a 386 meter long and 48 meter tall bridge across a valley near Stenungsund, approximately 50 kilometers north of Göteborg. It was completed in 1991. There is a rest area on the northbound side with a viewing point.


E6 Ödsmålsbron-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6 Ödsmålsbron-2 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E6 Ödsmålsbron-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

A tip to all the roadtrippers in Sweden. Stop by at "Custon" road café in Tjörnarp along the road 23 in south Sweden. An old fashioned place with a pleasant welcoming feel. Not like the dull McD/Burger King at the modern rest areas along the E4.

















Here they provide burgers, a small vintage collection exhibition and you can play pinball for 1SEK !

I drove from Trelleborg to Linköping yesterday. Distance 450km. I could have driven efficiently on the E6/E4 all the way, but I drove E6>E22 to Lund and then the road 23 Höör-Hässleholm, road 117 to Markaryd and the on the E4 the rest of the way.


----------



## Aphelion

The government has rejected the appeals for the new E22 around Linderöd, source: http://www.kristianstadsbladet.se/k...329/Nu-klart-med-motorvag-forbi-Linderod.html

The decision came way faster than expected. Location of the planned bypass: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/55.9275/13.8243


----------



## Swede

Given how that connects to the old E22 east of Linderöd, I assume a bypass of Tollarp is also in the works?

Also: when the E22 is shifted to outside Linderöd the street that is now the E22 is going to be way over-sized.


----------



## Aphelion

^^ Yes, construction of the Tollarp bypass is currently scheduled to start in 2017.

The current road through Linderöd will be redesigned to fit the new role.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Sundsvall*










More aerial photos of E4 here: http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...-Sundsvall/Flygbilder-E4-Sundsvall/Juli-2014/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Öland Bridge*

Some photos of the Öland Bridge near Kalmar I took last month. It is 6072 meters long, and was the longest bridge in Europe between opening in 1972 and 1998.


Öland Bridge-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


Öland Bridge-2 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


Öland Bridge-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


Öland Bridge-4 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


Öland Bridge-5 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 Uddevalla Bridge*

A ride across the Uddevalla Bridge (E6).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6/E20 Malmö*

A video of the Malmö Outer Bypass, the E6/20. It opened in 2000, together with the Öresund Bridge.


----------



## Suburbanist

Are there plans for uprading E18 to highway standards up to Karlstad?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

West or east of Karlstad? I drove there recently, traffic volumes are not very high, but a bypass of Karlskoga would be nice.


----------



## Suburbanist

ChrisZwolle said:


> West or east of Karlstad? I drove there recently, traffic volumes are not very high, but a bypass of Karlskoga would be nice.


I'm actually thinking a full highway link between Karlstad and Stockholm , with a further upgrade of E18 between Köping and Västeras, or alternatively between Ekilstuna and Arboga on E20


----------



## riiga

Not likely since the AADT is quite low and most of the road is 2+1 already.

Just west of Örebro: 15 000
Between Örebro and Karlskoga: 11 000
Entering Karlskoga: 15 000
Bridge over Timsälven: 20 000
Leaving Karlskoga: 11 000
Between Karlskoga and Kristinehamn: 9 000
In Kristinehamn: 11 000
Between Kristinehamn and Karlstad: 12 500


----------



## Aphelion

*E22 Sölve-Stensnäs - Aerial photos from June 2014*


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^Wow looking great, it's about time they spent some cash in Blekinge!

Blekinge is the most underrated province in Sweden and should have a lot more ppl living there, hopefully better links to Skåne will help grow the province.


----------



## Suburbanist

I took a first glance and was unsure whether the ROW was asphalt of a canal


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mirror's Edge said:


> Blekinge is the most underrated province in Sweden and should have a lot more ppl living there, hopefully better links to Skåne will help grow the province.


I passed through Blekinge this summer, on E22. It has a good balance between forests, coast and pastures. 

Some maps show E22 in Blekinge as a motorway, but in fact most is a 2+1 road. Only some short stretches have four lanes.


----------



## Suburbanist

What kind of engineering techniques are used to counteract the very low temperatures effect on pavement in Northern areas? I realize Sweden has a harsher climate than Norway and experience much lower temps in winter.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

ChrisZwolle said:


> I passed through Blekinge this summer, on E22. It has a good balance between forests, coast and pastures.
> 
> Some maps show E22 in Blekinge as a motorway, but in fact most is a 2+1 road. Only some short stretches have four lanes.


Did you visit Karlskrona or Ronneby?
They are really nice towns, Karlskrona was meant to be our St Petersburg and become capital at one point.
Karlskrona has very grand architecture for a town it's size with a huge piazza that has 2 cathedrals on each end, it's still the Swedish Navy's hub today.

*Karlskrona*

















Karlskrona has an urban motorway going north to south as seen on the left in the second pic


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

^^

Going to move to Karlskrona in two weeks for studies. 

Seems to be a beautiful city. Just a bit small though.
And the new E22 looks really nice, looking forward driving there when it's finished. 
Are there plans to built more 4+4 highway stretches from Karlskrona to Malmö?


----------



## Aphelion

^^ Yes, check http://withstand.thefalloftime.com/road/map.php


----------



## Road_UK

*Helsingborg to Mo-i-Rana (Norway)*

(Shipment Northampton, UK to Norway via Calais, Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Sweden)
Route in Sweden:


Ferry terminal Helsingör, Denmark:


















On the ferry (my van)









Arriving Helsingborg, Sweden:



























E4 heading towards Stockholm going past the famous "Checkpoint Sweden" services:


----------



## Road_UK

*Part two*

Services before Jonköping
























E4
































Stockholm


----------



## RV

Mirror's Edge said:


> North Värmland has an average as low as -10C January, that is harsh in my opinion.


It is indeed, quite much harsher than Helsinki for example. But upper Värmland is like 200-300 m high right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Stockholm Bypass*

*Bygget av Förbifart Stockholm har startat*

A ceremony was held on 19 August to mark the start of the 'Stockholm Bypass' project (förbifart Stockholm).

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...08/Bygget-av-Forbifart-Stockholm-har-startat/


----------



## riiga

The Swedish Transport Administration suggests changes in regulation to allow for longer truck/lorry combinations (in Swedish)

The new total length allowed would be 32 meter, up from the current 25,25 meter.

Illustration of the longer allowed combination


----------



## Road_UK

What does this mean? That they have to cut pieces of trailers off? Combinations has always been long in Sweden because they add articulated trailers to existing freight units. But putting the original trailer back onto a tractor unit would reduce the length a lot more than the 7 metres they want to reduce.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I worked with those driving curve programs. You can drive a truck or any kind of combination through your design and see if it fits. But one always need to incorporate some margin of error, as humans are not perfect drivers like a computerized truck.

There are already some 32 m trucks in the logging industry up in the north.


----------



## Road_UK

I'm a perfect driver


----------



## Mirror's Edge

ChrisZwolle said:


> I worked with those driving curve programs. You can drive a truck or any kind of combination through your design and see if it fits. But one always need to incorporate some margin of error, as humans are not perfect drivers like a computerized truck.
> 
> There are already some 32 m trucks in the logging industry up in the north.


The same combo as in the north is running E6 GBG-Malmö daily, but with box trailers.


----------



## RV

Why is there an urban expressway, which seems quite old, in Gällivare?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Sundsvall*

The opening dates of the new E4 motorway at Sundsvall have been announced.

The southern part from Myre to Skönsmon in southern Sundsvall will open to traffic on 16 November 2014
The northern part, including the Sundsvall Bridge, will open to traffic on 18 December 2014

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P.../Klart-for-trafikoppning-av-nya-E4-Sundsvall/


----------



## MichiH

^^ One year before schedule?


----------



## Shifty2k5

MichiH said:


> ^^ One year before schedule?


Yes! Just like Norra Länken in Stockholm! And probably citybanan too! Looks like trafikverket need to work on their schedules


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe it was originally planned to be completed by fall 2015. Progress was very good. They've built 20 kilometers of motorway, and a large fjord-crossing bridge in 3.5 years.


----------



## Shifty2k5

10 km of E18 Sagån - Västerås opened this week.

http://www.infrastrukturnyheter.se/2014/09/e18-mellan-v-ster-s-och-sag-n-ppnar


----------



## Autobahnftw

have Trafikverket forgot E18 rosenkälla-söderhall and R40 ulricehamn-jönköping? Two important sections that are still missing and no mentioning about it hno:


----------



## Kruzze

Autobahnftw said:


> have Trafikverket forgot E18 rosenkälla-söderhall and R40 ulricehamn-jönköping? Two important sections that are still missing and no mentioning about it hno:


I guess other motorway projects like closing the gap between Borås and Ulricehamn on R40, outside Ljungby on E4 and building motorway all the way between Göteborg and the border to Norway on E6 have had higher priority. And with the new goverment with Miljöpartiet (environment party) in place motorway projects will get low or none funding. So the outlook for new safe and fast roads are bad in Sweden the coming four years.


----------



## Autobahnftw

yes you are right about e6,e4 and R40, but the upcoming years doesn't look bright. There are some motorways projects but most of them are very short. I think the problem is bypass Stockholm which take to much money from the budget. With 30 billions can you complete e20, e18 r40 and parts of e4 which would make more sense.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

riiga said:


> Illustration of the longer allowed combination


----------



## RV

All this is very interesting with the new coalition (hope it will not last long). 

But; nobody answered my question:
Why is there an urban expressway in Gällivare?


----------



## Kruzze

Autobahnftw said:


> yes you are right about e6,e4 and R40, but the upcoming years doesn't look bright. There are some motorways projects but most of them are very short. I think the problem is bypass Stockholm which take to much money from the budget. With 30 billions can you complete e20, e18 r40 and parts of e4 which would make more sense.


Bypass Stockholm is funded with money from the congestion tax in Stockholm so it´s political suicide to invest those money on roads outside Stockholm.

The coming years could be bright if the new government dont change the road plans made by the last government. Then the E22 will get motorway all the way through Skåne and Blekinge (except for some short 2+1 streches), the E20 between Stockholm and Gothenburg will get motorway (except for a couple of 2+1 streches), Motala - E20 will get 2+1, the E4 between Söderhamn and Haparande will get motorway or 2+1 all the way and road 61 from Karlstad to the Norwegian border will get 2+1.


----------



## Schweden

RV said:


> Why is there an urban expressway in Gällivare?


Probably due to urban planning in the 1960s and 70s. Just take a look at Karlskoga, which has a massive road network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E22 Norrköping - Kalmar*

Some photos of E22 southbound from Norrköping to Kalmar, which I took in June. 

1. 

E22-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

2. 

E22-5 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

3. 

E22-9 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

4. 

E22-12 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

5. 

E22-15 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

6. 

E22-20 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

7. 

E22-22 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

8. 

E22-28 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

9. 

E22-33 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

10. 

E22-35 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

11. 

E22-38 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

12. 

E22-45 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

13. 

E22-48 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

14. 

E22-50 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

15. 

E22-52 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

16. 

E22-57 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

17. 

E22-62 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

18. 

E22-67 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

19. 

E22-69 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

20. 

E22-71 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

21. 

E22-73 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

22.

E22-75 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

23. 

E22-77 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

24. 

E22-80 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

25. 

E22-81 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## RV

What a waste of money!


----------



## Luki_SL

^^What you mean?


----------



## riiga

RV said:


> What a waste of money!


No, most of the E22 was previously wide 13-meter road. Converting it to 2+1 was the cheapest option, way less expensive than making 2+2. Stop complaining about 2+1 roads in every f-ing thread.


----------



## Orionol

ChrisZwolle said:


> 8.
> 
> E22-28 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


Little bit off-topic but hahahaha, I remember when I was in Högstadiet (junior high), we used to camp in Gamleby. It was a week of torture for us. A recommendation, don't let your kids attend Kunskapskolan. :bash:


----------



## RV

riiga said:


> No, most of the E22 was previously wide 13-meter road. Converting it to 2+1 was the cheapest option, way less expensive than making 2+2. Stop complaining about 2+1 roads in every f-ing thread.


As we know,

a) Cheapest is usually not the best
b) In a few years if not now already 2+2 will be needed

As we can see

There is enough traffic for a 2+2.


----------



## Shifty2k5

RV said:


> As we know,
> 
> a) Cheapest is usually not the best
> b) In a few years if not now already 2+2 will be needed
> 
> As we can see
> 
> There is enough traffic for a 2+2.


2+1 is better than 1+1, which is what we would have if 2+1 design wasn't introduced.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Norrköping - Söderköping may have been better as 2x2 with 14,000 vehicles per day. But otherwise 2+1 is fine, the stretch from Söderköping to Kalmar carries only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles per day.

It's not like Sweden has massive traffic growth in rural areas that any conversion to from 1x2 to 2+1 would soon be obsolete.


----------



## ETSman

I took some fast pictures of the new R40 that they building, this is in Ulricehamn and you have to excuse the quality. It was taken with my mobile.

Towards Borås










Towards Jönköping (Ulricehamn intersection)


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> Norrköping - Söderköping may have been better as 2x2 with 14,000 vehicles per day. But otherwise 2+1 is fine, the stretch from Söderköping to Kalmar carries only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles per day.
> 
> It's not like Sweden has massive traffic growth in rural areas that any conversion to from 1x2 to 2+1 would soon be obsolete.


Well, at least Söderköping will be bypassed in 2017.


----------



## ElviS77

RV said:


> As we know,
> 
> a) Cheapest is usually not the best
> b) In a few years if not now already 2+2 will be needed


Well, Swedish roads are among the safest and most efficient in the known universe, so they're apparently doing something right... Yes, cheapest is certainly not always the best, but if I'm to choose between the realistic options here - wide 2-laner with a 90 km/h limit or a 2+1 posted 100 km/h - my choice would be the safer and more efficient latter option. 

Some people would prefer to see motorway-standard roads along all major roads in any country. That is obviously the safest, highest capacity solution, but in most places, it's completely unrealistic. Particularly where traffic volumes are low or moderate. It's absolutely fair to dream, but Trafikverket and others have to live within the realms of reality. With such constraints, 2+1 solutions are often more than adequate, both in terms of efficiency and safety.


----------



## sponge_bob

RV said:


> There is enough traffic for a 2+2.


You KNOW you need more than 13m for a 2+2, 2+1 is a good retrofit standard for 1+1 with hard shoulders that are not required nowadays.

2+1 is a bullsh1t new build standard in flat terrain when you can get 2+2 if you take another 3 metres more space.


----------



## Kruzze

sponge_bob said:


> You KNOW you need more than 13m for a 2+2, 2+1 is a good retrofit standard for 1+1 with hard shoulders that are not required nowadays.
> 
> 2+1 is a bullsh1t new build standard in flat terrain when you can get 2+2 if you take another 3 metres more space.


I agree, a good example of your point is the new build 2+1 strech between Skänninge and Motala on road 50. With grade separated crossings and flat terrain there´s no reason at all not to build 2+2 except saving a few bucks. 

2+1 roads is a life saver and speed up traffic quite a lot on roads connecting smaller towns. It´s a perfect compromise between getting as many good enoung roads for a limited amout of money for a far streched country with a small population like Sweden. However, 2+1 roads should not be build on roads connecting larger citys or on bigger roads like E20 between Gothenburg and Stockholm, E4 between Malmö and Jönköping and E22 through Skåne and Blekinge. That´s just "dumsnålt" (being stupidly cheap) to use a swedish expression.


----------



## sponge_bob

But most countries do not have 13m wide 1+1 roads available to retrofit like Sweden did once. Sweden did exactly the right thing with_ what it already had_. 

In poorer countries with a crap stock of cars that break down a lot _the hard shoulders are still needed_. In Sweden with annual car testing/modern stock/high reliability the hard shoulders became largely redundant and can be replaced by stopping areas every 10km or so.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Sundsvall*

The Sundsvall Bridge


----------



## Kanadzie

sponge_bob said:


> But most countries do not have 13m wide 1+1 roads available to retrofit like Sweden did once. Sweden did exactly the right thing with_ what it already had_.
> 
> In poorer countries with a crap stock of cars that break down a lot _the hard shoulders are still needed_. In Sweden with annual car testing/modern stock/high reliability the hard shoulders became largely redundant and can be replaced by stopping areas every 10km or so.


A country rich enough to afford good cars can also afford good roads with correct shoulders and appropriate lane numbers :lol:


----------



## Shifty2k5

Kanadzie said:


> A country rich enough to afford good cars can also afford good roads with correct shoulders and appropriate lane numbers :lol:


That's not how countries work I'm afraid. Wish you were right though.


----------



## Kanadzie

It isn't that far off though. Sweden has some Saabs running around and 2+1's, Texas is full of Corvettes and their excellent roads, Uganda has Peugeot 504 with 3 wheels and some dirt


----------



## sponge_bob

The Peugeot 504 (Diesel) Estate is a war machine, not a car. Other than that I don't really see your point(s0 Kanadzie.


----------



## Kanadzie

oh que oui 









(sorry OT)


----------



## sponge_bob

A Man could start a fairly lively Jihad just with that lot Kanadzie.  But can we get back to Sweden please. 

Swedens biggest problem is that a population or 8 or 9 million in a country TWICE the size of the UK _simply cannot afford _motorways everywhere. 

Given that they have done very well with their road network overall and the worst problem is the _excruciatingly_ expensive bypasses of Stockholm itself given its complex geography. The rest of the country has mainly very good roads. 

They also have very safe roads and are a beacon of road design for countries with long rural networks.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Kanadzie said:


> A country rich enough to afford good cars can also afford good roads with correct shoulders and appropriate lane numbers :lol:


Sure, technically we could build good roads with the insane high taxes we pay but we have other priority's and with the new government we will spend even less to improve the roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

At least the greens didn't get the infrastructure minister post. Although in my experience social democratic transport policy in Europe is very influenced by the greens if they are in one coalition cabinet. Which I don't understand, social democrats usually represent the lower and middle working class. Their electorate often work at locations not quickly accessible by public transport, so a pro-roads policy benefits them.


----------



## Kruzze

The first change the new government did was to pause the bypass Stockholm project untill further notice. According to some calculations in media that messure will cost us tax payers 80 million euro. That money could have bought a strech of 10-20 km of motorway on the E20 between Stockholm-Gothenburg. Now it´s just going down the drain. That´s very unresponsible and shows that the greens and social democrats have no respect for us tax payers money.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 Uddevalla - Svinesund*

A video of 100 kilometers of E6 from Uddevalla to the Norwegian border at Svinesund.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Sundsvall*

A new aerial video of nearly finished E4 at Sundsvall. The bridge looks great!






edit: bridge:


----------



## RV

Are there plans to upgrade E4 from Gävle to Söderhamn and Sundsvall to motorway standards?

Btw, the expressway in Gällivare must surely be the northernmost in the whole planet (Rovaniemi motorway is far souther; there were plans to build an expressways-bypass around Sodankylä in Finnish Lapland in the 80's (traffic volumes are quite high in a little spot there), and if I remember correctly, they are building an expressway around Murmansk.


----------



## Autobahnftw

RV said:


> Are there plans to upgrade E4 from Gävle to Söderhamn and Sundsvall to motorway standards?
> 
> Btw, the expressway in Gällivare must surely be the northernmost in the whole planet (Rovaniemi motorway is far souther; there were plans to build an expressways-bypass around Sodankylä in Finnish Lapland in the 80's (traffic volumes are quite high in a little spot there), and if I remember correctly, they are building an expressway around Murmansk.


the short term plans is to make 2+1 on the gap kongberget-gnarp http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Gavleborg/E4Gnarp/

After that there are no concrete plans to make motorway but i think it will happen in the future with more traffic

But of course, if gällivare can have motorway then all e4 should have it


----------



## OulaL

RV said:


> Btw, the expressway in Gällivare must surely be the northernmost in the whole planet (Rovaniemi motorway is far souther; there were plans to build an expressways-bypass around Sodankylä in Finnish Lapland in the 80's (traffic volumes are quite high in a little spot there), and if I remember correctly, they are building an expressway around Murmansk.


Rovaniemi doesn't have a motorway, anyway.


----------



## RV

OulaL said:


> Rovaniemi doesn't have a motorway, anyway.


Well, Rovaniemi road would be classified in Sweden as a motorway, with high-quality interchanges, high traffic volumes, double carriageways and even a tunnel with a shopping mall above it. Finnish motorway-laws are just ridiculously and very confusingly strict - half of the Swedish motorway network would be classified here as "2+2-roads".

Anyways, if I remember correctly, the Murmansk motorway/expressway is under construction, and that would make it without doubt the northernmost in the world.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That road in Gällivare is hardly an expressway. It's a four-lane road that happens to have one interchange where the ramps look like T-intersections.

The Murmansk bypass is at 68.5 N, comparable to 250 km north of Rovaniemi (or 1350 km north of the northernmost freeway in Canada).


----------



## OulaL

RV said:


> Well, Rovaniemi road would be classified in Sweden as a motorway, with high-quality interchanges, high traffic volumes, double carriageways and even a tunnel with a shopping mall above it.


The shopping mall in Rovaniemi is the worst when speaking of traffic. There is a ramp leading directly from the road to the mall garage - which of course is nice for business, but unacceptable for a motorway. Let alone that the turn to and from that ramp is very sharp. Traffic coming from the north and entering the mall must slow down to some 40 km/h before turning, _within the tunnel_. Here's what it looks like https://maps.google.fi/maps?ll=66.5...=ELYdpAsSIIEmj5YktqYVZg&cbp=12,223.63,,0,7.43

Another problem is that there is no parallel connection across Ounasjoki, and Finland as well as Sweden avoid motorway classification in such cases.

EDIT: ... maybe we should continue in the FIN-thread...


----------



## Ingenioren

You could count Tromsøysundtunnel as an expressway since it makes a 4km long grade-separated 4 lane road. Speed limit is only 60km tough.


----------



## Autobahnftw

Shifty2k5 said:


> 10 km of E18 Sagån - Västerås opened this week.
> 
> http://www.infrastrukturnyheter.se/2014/09/e18-mellan-v-ster-s-och-sag-n-ppnar


According to the article the road will have 110 as speed limit? i thought it was supposed to be 120?


----------



## Aphelion

The northernmost part of the new E22 between Sölvesborg and Mörrum has opened to traffic with a 70 km/h speed limit and overtaking is prohibited (map). In the end of November the entire new motorway (15 km total) will open to traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They also changed the names of the main tunnels of the Stockholm Bypass to avoid confusion with the other tunnels.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P.../Aktuellt/2014-10/Nya-namn-pa-huvudtunnlarna/

It will now be 'Hjulsta Tunnel' northbound and 'Vårby Tunnel' southbound.

I kind of liked the old names better (Uppland Tunnel & Södermanland Tunnel).


----------



## Shifty2k5

Aphelion said:


> The northernmost part of the new E22 between Sölvesborg and Mörrum has opened to traffic with a 70 km/h speed limit and overtaking is prohibited (map). In the end of November the entire new motorway (15 km total) will open to traffic.


Some pictures. The road in its entirety opens on 3/12.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

^^
Is there no debate with regards to wire fences on Swedish roads? As far as I know, they are no longer installed on Norwegian roads due to the danger they allegedly pose to bikers.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

That is one weird road.


----------



## Shifty2k5

54°26′S 3°24′E;118319961 said:


> ^^
> Is there no debate with regards to wire fences on Swedish roads? As far as I know, they are no longer installed on Norwegian roads due to the danger they allegedly pose to bikers.


The use and efficiency of cable barriers is an ongoing and very interesting debate.

First of all, according to swedish studies the cable barriers pose no larger threat to bikers than any other type of guard rail. The "cheese slicer" effect is basically a myth. Cable barriers are also safer when cars collide with the cable since it's more flexible and bendy compared to the regular W-beam. They also reduce the effects of snow drift and snow plowing which would otherwise be a big problem on narrow swedish 2+1 roads during winter. They're also cheaper to purchase and install.

The downsides however are that they're not nearly as effective when it comes to collisions with larger vehicles such as 60-90 tonne trucks (and those are not uncommon on swedish roads). They're also not as durable and have to be replaced more often compared to W-beams so the wire fences are basically more expensive in the long run.

PROS:
More forgiving against car collisions.
Reduces the harmful effects of snow drift and snow plowing.
Cheaper.

CONS:
Not as effective against larger and heavier vehicles.
Less durable - have to be replaced more often.

I would also like to add that the swedish road authorities strategy when it comes to guard rails make little sense. E.g. the recently opened E22 Rolsberga-Fogdarp in Skåne, which is 19m wide just like the E22 in Sölvesborg, was given a rigid (Birsta 1P) guardrail. I also know that trafikverket replaced long stretches of cable barrier with Birsta 1P on other parts of the E22 in Skåne this summer. Another example is the E4 where long stretches (hundred of kilometers) in Småland and Gävleborg had W-beams installed last year despite the fact that most of these parts have wide grassy medians. It makes little sense to me..

Some pictures:

Birsta 1P










E22 Rolsberga-Fogdarp


----------



## suburbicide

Shifty2k5 said:


> PROS:
> More forgiving against car collisions.
> Reduces the harmful effects of snow drift and snow plowing.
> Cheaper.
> 
> CONS:
> Not as effective against larger and heavier vehicles.
> Less durable - have to be replaced more often.


I'd ad another con: they're uglier than other guard rails.


----------



## sotonsteve

The UK briefly used wire restraint systems in the late 1990s and early 2000s, but stopped using it due to the threat posed to motorcyclists. The current preference is for a concrete barrier. It seems funny to see wire restraint systems in use in a country that supposedly prides itself on road safety. I guess it is better than no barrier, but that is all I can say.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sotonsteve said:


> It seems funny to see wire restraint systems in use in a country that supposedly prides itself on road safety. I guess it is better than no barrier, but that is all I can say.


Well, the numbers support that Sweden is consistently in the top 3 safest countries in the world. With large-scale implementation of cable barriers. 

I also have doubts whether cable-barriers are actually that unsafe for motorcyclists. It seems to me that the posts are the most dangerous item of crash barriers, and both metal barriers and cable barriers have them. How many motorcyclists are actually killed in such crashes that would have otherwise survived if there would've been metal crash barrier? Probably very few. 

Riding a motorcycle is inherently dangerous, with or without cable barriers. If you want to get through traffic safely, sell your motorcycle, or accept the risk.


----------



## Shifty2k5

suburbicide said:


> I'd ad another con: they're uglier than other guard rails.


I personally think this type of cable barrier is pretty good looking













ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, the numbers support that Sweden is consistently in the top 3 safest countries in the world. With large-scale implementation of cable barriers.
> 
> I also have doubts whether cable-barriers are actually that unsafe for motorcyclists. It seems to me that the posts are the most dangerous item of crash barriers, and both metal barriers and cable barriers have them. How many motorcyclists are actually killed in such crashes that would have otherwise survived if there would've been metal crash barrier? Probably very few.
> 
> Riding a motorcycle is inherently dangerous, with or without cable barriers. If you want to get through traffic safely, sell your motorcycle, or accept the risk.


This is exactly what some swedish studies conclude. Apparently barriers of all types are actually more dangerous to bikers than not having barriers at all. The most dangerous part of the guard rail are the posts and other extremities and both cable barriers and standard W-beams have plenty of those. That's why trafikverket install slide protection barriers on some accident prone curves, like this:










BTW, Birsta 1P actually seems pretty awesome. Hopefullt we'll see more of it on swedish roads in the future.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that Chris is right about cable barriers.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> I also have doubts whether cable-barriers are actually that unsafe for motorcyclists. It seems to me that the posts are the most dangerous item of crash barriers, and both metal barriers and cable barriers have them. How many motorcyclists are actually killed in such crashes that would have otherwise survived if there would've been metal crash barrier? Probably very few.


If a motorcyclist hits a barrier at 120 km/h, the probability to be killed may be 99.6% at a metal barrier and 99.8% at a cable carrier. Even if the probability to survive might be double at a metal barrier, it still is negligible.


----------



## ETSman

Cable barriers are much better than ordinary barriers!


----------



## Blackraven

Question:
How do these new cable wire barriers fare against impacts from trucks and heavy big rigs?


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

^^Wire guardrails are clearly better for trucks than no barriers, although they works best for cars. With regards to MCs, concrete barriers and steel guardrails with protected posts (as shown by Shifty2k5) work best, ordinary steel guardrails works second best, whereas wire guardrails pose a significant higher risk according to a DECRA/University of Monash study http://nmcu.org/files/Germany and Australia_ Motorcycle Impact to Roadside Barriers_2005.pdf

Note that the relevant speed for roads using such guardrails not necessarily is as high as 120.

Even if the wire result was based only on simulations, it has been enough to make the bikers' associations strongly opposed. What is currently installed on Norwegian 1+1/1+2,are similar to the Birsta, but with a cylindrical rail and posts:







. 
These would probably have been even better for the bikers with some lower post protection, but that would have created a barrier for smaller wildlife.


----------



## Suburbanist

What about Italian-style guard-rails









(C)autobrennero.it









Source


----------



## Kanadzie

it looks like the Italians just recycled a plan to build a railway except they held it at 90 degrees to make autostrada instead :lol:


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

^^Via Ferrata 
Seriously, these barriers most likely have higher containment. The lower version probably also offers better protection for skidding bicycles. On the negative side, these barriers will be a serious barrier for larger wildlife, and the lower one also for smaller animals, meaning that there must be outer fences to keep the animals out as well as wildlife crossings. Particularly in the Nordics, with moose running around, wildlife can actually be a significant traffic hazard. Hence, together with the large amount of iron used, this will be a comparatively expensive solution. Another factor is that the crash barriers should not be too tall on winding 1+1 roads as the line of sight for the driver will be significantly impaired.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Shifty2k5 said:


> I would also like to add that the swedish road authorities strategy when it comes to guard rails make little sense. E.g. the recently opened E22 Rolsberga-Fogdarp in Skåne, which is 19m wide just like the E22 in Sölvesborg, was given a rigid (Birsta 1P) guardrail. I also know that trafikverket replaced long stretches of cable barrier with Birsta 1P on other parts of the E22 in Skåne this summer. Another example is the E4 where long stretches (hundred of kilometers) in Småland and Gävleborg had W-beams installed last year despite the fact that most of these parts have wide grassy medians. It makes little sense to me..


VV Skåne do have higher standards in general when doing anything and the signing is done better too IMHO, so most likely it's a local thing where the boss of E22 Skåne has chosen Birsta over wires.


----------



## Autobahnftw

here is the new intersection at Jung which is prepared for motorway

https://www.google.se/maps/@58.3293...m4!1e1!3m2!1sVAWbKQ578GZuPEYApvQyXQ!2e0?hl=sv


----------



## ETSman

R40 bridge over Vist industry (320 m)










































Source: ut.se


----------



## metasmurf

*E4 Sundsvall*

Two links from a local newspaper showing the southern part of E4 Sundsvall. South of the new bridge to be precise. 


Speedrun video

Guided tour of the stretch. *Only in Swedish*


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Suburbanist said:


> What about Italian-style guard-rails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (C)autobrennero.it


That is some badass guardrail in the top pic.:yes:


----------



## Swede

News about Stockholm's Norra Länken:

Guy from Örebro followed the directions from his GPS navigaotr and ended up in the tunnel. The workers got him to stop, said it might be a crime for him to be there, laughed it off and then gave him directions for getting out. 

Link to news:
In Swedish
Google translate don't like the page format at Aftonbladet right now though, it seems.


----------



## NordikNerd

So noone wrote about the postponing of the Stockholm Bypass yet (Förbifart Stockholm) 

The planned express highway between the E 4/E 20 at Kungens Kurva in the south of Stockholm and the E 4 at Häggvik north of Stockholm. 
Critics say that the new motorway will result in a substantial increase in the use of cars and trucks as means of transportation

Will this project be halted until the rightwing parties will reign again ?


----------



## Kruzze

NordikNerd said:


> So noone wrote about the postponing of the Stockholm Bypass yet (Förbifart Stockholm)
> 
> The planned express highway between the E 4/E 20 at Kungens Kurva in the south of Stockholm and the E 4 at Häggvik north of Stockholm.
> Critics say that the new motorway will result in a substantial increase in the use of cars and trucks as means of transportation
> 
> Will this project be halted until the rightwing parties will reign again ?


At the moment it seems like the project just will postponed for half a year for political reasons. Then the greens can say they really tried to stop it and failed and the social democrats can say they held their word to get the project started, just a little delayd. All this at the expence the tax payers. That´s my take on the question.


----------



## MichiH

The 17km E4 section Skönsmons – Myre is expected to be opened today at 3PM, see press release.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E20 Öresund Bridge*

Some photos of the Öresund Bridge, from Denmark to Sweden.

1. We start at the artificial island of Peberholm, which connects the Drogden Tunnel to the Öresund Bridge. This island is entirely in Denmark.

E20 Oresund Bridge-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

2. Sverige!

E20 Oresund Bridge-2 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

3. The main bridge is fully located in Sweden.

E20 Oresund Bridge-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

4. The speed limit on the bridge is 110 km/h, which is the standard motorway speed limit in Sweden (though some stretches allow 120 km/h).

E20 Oresund Bridge-4 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

5. Fact: The annual sunshine in Malmö is 200 hours more than in Copenhagen, which was also visible this day, as I drove from cloudy Copenhagen to sunny Skåne.

E20 Oresund Bridge-5 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

6. The toll station

E20 Oresund Bridge-6 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

7. 

E20 Oresund Bridge-7 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

8. € 46 please. The exchange rate to euros is a bit more favorable with Swedish crowns than with Danish crowns. I did not have any cash crowns on my trip, as I was just passing through and paid with bank card everywhere.

E20 Oresund Bridge-8 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Petter of Stockholm

ChrisZwolle said:


> *16 November 2014*
> 
> A 17 kilometer new stretch of E4 opens to traffic near Sundsvall, Sweden. It runs from Myre to Sundsvall/Skönsmon, though the first few kilometers from Myre is not a four-lane highway.
> 
> The bridge across the Sundsvall Fjord will open to traffic next month, completing the E4 Sundsvall bypass.
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...ll/2014-11/Nu-oppnar-E4-mellan-Myre-Skonsmon/


My place of birth 

The project was opening around 1 year before schedule.

Following links are from the local newspaper covering the opening today:

Video with the first cars:
http://www.st.nu/medelpad/sundsvall/tv-nu-skrivs-historia-vem-blir-forst

Article:
http://www.st.nu/medelpad/sundsvall/kommer-att-spara-minst-20-minuter

Asking me, the new road layout into town will be a subject of discussion in the future... Insuffient!

The next upgrade of E4 Stockholm - Sundsvall will be E4 at Gnarp, a stretch of 22 km, situated around 40 km south of central Sundsvall. Its planned to start in 2017 and will probably be constructed with the Swedish standard "2+1".

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Gavleborg/E4Gnarp/


----------



## Shifty2k5

Here's a video showing the whole stretch in both directions (horrible trance music included).






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_-vZHMICUc


----------



## NordikNerd

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some photos of the Öresund Bridge, from Denmark to Sweden.


Does someone know how much the annual maintenance cost of the Öresund bridge is ? In 1999 it was calculated to be 200 million SEK. (22 million euro)


----------



## metasmurf

Shifty2k5 said:


> Here's a video showing the whole stretch in both directions (horrible trance music included).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_-vZHMICUc


Just some general tips when it comes to these kinds of videos. First obviously turn the music off and choose your own. More 
importantly, go to http://www.youtube.com/html5 get the 
html5 player and under settings where you normally change the quality change the speed to 2x.


----------



## Nikolaj

NordikNerd said:


> Does someone know how much the annual maintenance cost of the Öresund bridge is ? In 1999 it was calculated to be 200 million SEK. (22 million euro)


According to Annual report of A/S Øresund, the maintenance and operational cost of the Øresund Fixed Link was 290,8 mio. DKK in 2013 http://www.e-pages.dk/sundblt/137/

The Øresund Fixed Link is owned and operated by the Øresundskonsortiet, which is 50/50 owned by A/S Øresund and SVEDAB. SVEDAB is 100% owned by the Swedish Government, and A/S Øresund is 100 % owned by Sund & Bælt Holding A/S, which again is owned 100 % by the Danish Government.

In addition to Øresund A/S, Sund & Bælt Holding A/S has a 100% stake in A/S Storebælt and A/S Femern.


----------



## NordikNerd

Nikolaj said:


> According to Annual report of A/S Øresund, the maintenance and operational cost of the Øresund Fixed Link was 290,8 mio. DKK in 2013 http://www.e-pages.dk/sundblt/137/


any info on yearly maintenance costs only ?


----------



## Nikolaj

NordikNerd said:


> any info on yearly maintenance costs only ?


Not directly. 
Looking into the annual report of the Øresundskonsortiet it self http://uk.oresundsbron.com/page/1085 , the only detail given is on p. 23 where Total Cost of DKK 561,3 mio. (2013) is divided into: Other operating Cost DKK 176,1 Mio, Staff Cost DKK 114,7 Mio, Depreciation of road and rail link: DKK 243,3 Mio. and Depreciation of other fixtures and fittings, plant and equipment: DKK 27,2 Mio. 

I think Other Operating Cost of DKK 176,1 is the closest you get to the actual maintenance cost of the bridge. The item staff cost is primarily related to running the toll booths, as they do not run there own maintenance operation, but rely on outside companies. Some of the staff cost - off course - is related to management and planning of maintenance, and should thus be included in maintenance. On the other hand- some of the "Other Operating Cost" are related to maintenance of the toll facility, so again i think the cost item "Other Operating Cost" is probably the closest you get.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Who operates the toll booths, A/S Øresund or Øresundbro konsortiet?


----------



## NordikNerd

Nikolaj said:


> I think Other Operating Cost of DKK 176,1 is the closest you get to the actual maintenance cost of the bridge.


176 million DKK a year ? meaning 218 million SEK that is slighly more than the predicted cost in 1999.

Maybe the maintenance costs of the bridge increase each year because the concrete is getting older.

Would be interesting to know how long it would take for the bridge to collapse if there was no maintennance at all ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There has been quite some inflation since 1999. At what price levels were the maintenance costs forecasted in 1999?


----------



## Nikolaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> Who operates the toll booths, A/S Øresund or Øresundbro konsortiet?


Øresundskonsortiet is the operator of the fixed link, and as such the one who operates the toll booths. 

A/S Øresund is the Danish 50 % parent of Øresundskonsortiet, and not directly involved in running the Fixed link (coast-to coast). 

But in addition to being the 50 % parent of the Øresundskonsortiet, A/S Øresund is also the infrastructure owner and operator of the Danish hinterland connection for rail and motorway - from the coast to the existing network. For the motorway that is E20 from Exit Copenhagen C (20) to the Øresund coast, and for the rail connection from the Øresund coast to Copenhagen Central Station. Running costs and repayment of the debt incurred through construction for the hinterland road and rail connection is funded by profits received by A/S Øresund from Øresundskonsortiet + plus a separate rail fee from the train operators.

Debt for the coast-to cost construction is placed in the Øresundskonsortiet with a joint Danish-Swedish government guarantee, and an expected pay.back time of approx. 30 years. The debt for the Danish hinterland construction is placed in A/S Øresund, where they currently expect a pay-back time of approx. 48 years.

The reason for this strange arrangement is that at the time of deciding the Øresund Fixed Link, it was essential for Danish politicians to tell their voters that the Øresund Fixed link was not paid by Danish tax payers, and was to be entirely paid by the users.


----------



## Shifty2k5

The usual government propaganda, this time for Norra länken which will open (partly) on November 30th. IIRC they usually release an English version after a few days.






Opening video with some sweet aerial views from E4 Sundsvall:


----------



## kanterberg

New speed limits on the main motorways in the Stockholm region from November 1st. In summary, most 110-sections are now 100 and all 90-sections are now 80. This means there are really no 110-sections left within the metropolitan area.

Trafikverket has published a report saying the the changes will reduce road dust (PM10) and carbon emissions. 

Oh, did I mention that the Green party is now in government...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

All over Europe speed limits on motorways are going down.For example in Tyrol in Austria speed limit on motorways is lower then it was.


----------



## Ingenioren

Not all over Europe, no. They should also designate more 120km/h in rural areas while they are at it!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Actually, speed limits went up in many countries in recent years;

* 2004: Denmark 110 > 130
* 2008: Sweden 110 > 120 (some stretches)
* 2011: Poland: 130 > 140
* 2011: Spain: 110 > 120 (temporary reduction)
* 2012: Netherlands: 120 > 130
* 2012: Bulgaria > 130 > 140
* 2013: Russia: 110 > 130
* 2014: Norway: 100 > 110

Additionally, many U.S. states increased the speed limit over the last 5-7 years. Even in Canada they went up to 120 km/h in British Columbia this year.


----------



## kanterberg

Ingenioren said:


> Not all over Europe, no. They should also designate more 120km/h in rural areas while they are at it!


I agree. Unfortunately, it is always easier to find a reason for a lower limit (noise, pollution, safety etc). They get even more creative when it comes to finding arguments for not rasing the limit. On the E4 south of Jönköping, for exampel, they recently installed guard rails, which should, in theory, result in the new 120-limit. However, Trafikverket hesitates because raising the speed limit would "make train services and other forms public transportation less competetive in the region".


----------



## Swede

I'm very much in favour of rail transit instead of people relying on cars, but that is a stupid reason not to raise speed limits. Safety & noise? yes, those are good reasons - especially in urban areas. But that trains can't compete if the road is 120? stupid. If that was the aim they should have invested in making the rail line higher speed instead of upping the road standard.


----------



## Shifty2k5

kanterberg said:


> I agree. Unfortunately, it is always easier to find a reason for a lower limit (noise, pollution, safety etc). They get even more creative when it comes to finding arguments for not rasing the limit. On the E4 south of Jönköping, for exampel, they recently installed guard rails, which should, in theory, result in the new 120-limit. However, Trafikverket hesitates because raising the speed limit would "make train services and other forms public transportation less competetive in the region".


Is there some article or source about this?


----------



## metasmurf

AADT might also be a reason why they're lowering the speed limit on these stretches. However, I think the lowerings themselves will have at best marginal effects in practise.


----------



## Nylund

Noticed today that Trafikverket are installing new lightning on E18 further outside Stockholm. The new lightning will stretch as far as Bro (exit 148 road 269). I haven't been able to find any information as to why they are doing that. 

Regarding the new lower speed limits on E4 and E18 in the Stockholm region - well that is what you get for voting green/socialists into power. Fools!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E22 Kalmar - Karlskrona*

Some photos of E22 in southeastern Sweden which I took in June. From Kalmar to Karlskrona. It's partially 2+1 and partially conventional carriageway.

1. 

E22-82 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

2. 

E22-84 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

3. 

E22-85 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

4. 

E22-86 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

5. Ljungbyholm

E22-88 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

6. 

E22-89 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

7. 

E22-91 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

8. 

E22-92 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

9. Voxtorp

E22-94 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

10. 

E22-96 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

11. 

E22-99 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

12. Söderåkra.

E22-100 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

13. 

E22-102 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

14. 

E22-103 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

15. 

E22-105 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

16. 

E22-107 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

18. 

E22-109 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

19. 

E22-110 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

20. 

E22-111 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

21. Jämjö.

E22-112 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

22. 

E22-113 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

23. 

E22-115 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

24. 

E22-117 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Aphelion

15 km of new motorway on the E22 between Sölvesborg and Mörrum has opened to traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wasn't it partially opened on 16 October?


----------



## Aphelion

^^ The very northernmost part between Pukavik and Mörrum West has been opened since then indeed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do you have a good source on the opening? I can't find much through Google News.se or Trafikverket website.


----------



## Nils de Gothia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do you have a good source on the opening? I can't find much through Google News.se or Trafikverket website.


The stretch already opened to traffic on Nov 25th, inauguration ceremony is on Dec 3rd. http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Blekinge/E22-genom-Blekinge/E22-SolveStensnas/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah, right, I missed the 'Den 25 november öppnades vägen för trafik.' on the right. Thanks!


----------



## Aphelion

I drove there today, but I have no video or photos


----------



## Nylund

Aphelion said:


> I drove there today, but I have no video or photos


What is the speed limit? 110 km/h or 120 km/h?


----------



## Aphelion

^^ 110 km/h, the road is built with a "budget" width of 19,5 metres where the main lane is 3,5 metres and the overtaking lane is 3,25 metres. I can live with it though, way better than the old road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Sundsvall Bridge*




























By Trafikverket.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Norra länken, opened 30/11.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is awesome.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New elections in Sweden? The current government was installed exactly 2 months ago, but it is a minority government (only 38% of votes and 40% of seats) and failed to get a majority for the 2015 budget.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> New elections in Sweden? The current government was installed exactly 2 months ago, but it is a minority government (only 38% of votes and 40% of seats) and failed to get a majority for the 2015 budget.


Yes. It seems to me that it is politically incorrect to ignore a party having 14% of the seats because of its politically incorrect agenda.

Swedes are good on discussing things but they seem to panic if someone deviates from canonical correct opinions.


----------



## Tommy Boy

Yes there is political chaos today in Sweden because of the ruling left-environment mafia can not sit down at the round table and talk with Sweden's third largest party as adults. But they do sit and point the finger at this party and their voters and saying that we think wrong about things. SIGH. 

A vital infrastructure Project called "Bypass Stockholm" has already started in May this year was stopped as soon environment Muppets with their lackeys came to power in rosenbad. Stockholm has growing pains and all the capitals in the majority of countries have some form of highway that goes outside the city, exept Stockholm.

Bypass Stockholm is this kind of important projects that are crucial to our capital's future. Just look at the newly opened Northern Link, Traffic flowes on, no red lights, No quees. No problems for the motorists to drive from A to B. It went like clockwork.

This Project is a stand still today and it costs the taxpayer 4 million Swedish Crowns per day. Our bad new Prime minister Löfven /Romsom mafia does not care for they are crooks.


----------



## NordikNerd

Tommy Boy said:


> A vital infrastructure Project called "Bypass Stockholm" has already started in May this year was stopped as soon environment Muppets with their lackeys came to power in rosenbad. Stockholm has growing pains and all the capitals in the majority of countries have some form of highway that goes outside the city, exept Stockholm.


If they already have started to build this road project, it is utterly counterproductive and incomprehensible that it's possible stop it due to a political decision. 

Some of the initial constructions of this project already have been dismantled and demolished.

If the rightwing parties come to power, the same things have to be rebuilt again, which is a waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## RV

riiga said:


> ^^ Here.
> 
> Choose "Trafikuppgifter" in the first dropdown list, and then "ÅDT totaltrafik". Zoom in enough, select the info cursor above the dropdown lists and click on road segments for more detailed info. Note that the data is often split into each direction, so for total AADT you need to add them together.


But that just shows "above 16 000" etc


----------



## riiga

^^ Use the info cursor and click on segments to get the actual number.


----------



## Autobahnftw

is there any concrete plans about the e4 bridge? Here http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...ats-Moraberg-och-motorvagsbron-i-Sodertalje-/ they say something about a new bridge, but i guess that is all.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Autobahnftw said:


> is there any concrete plans about the e4 bridge? Here http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...ats-Moraberg-och-motorvagsbron-i-Sodertalje-/ they say something about a new bridge, but i guess that is all.


http://lt.se/nyheter/sodertalje/1.2196485-trefiliga-motorvagen-kan-forlangas

This article at least mentions a possible time span, but it seems to me that there are no concrete plans (from trafikverket at least). It seems stupid to build new lanes only to wait ~10 years to open them, so I'm sure there's more to it than we know.


----------



## RV

Delete


----------



## metasmurf

*2014 motorway summarize*

So lets summarize this year in terms of motorways.

E4 Njurunda - Skönsberg 17km
E18 Västerås - Sagån 10km
E18 Hjulsta – Kista 9km
E20 Norrtull - Värtan 4km
E22 Rolsberga - Fogdarp 4,7km
E22 Sölve - Stensnäs 15km

= 59,7km


----------



## MichiH

^^ Only 24km remaining to be opened in 2015

*E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 12 7km (2013 to 2015) – project – map
*40:* Dallebo – Hester 12 17km (2012 to November 2015) – project – map


----------



## Kruzze

So wich motorway projects will begin in 2015? I know of the following:

E22 Rinkabyholm (Kalmar) 5 km project
E22 Bypass Linderöd 6 km project
E20 Tollared-Ingared 4 km project
E20 Alingsås-Vårgårda 18 km project
E18 Karlstad 7 km project
R70 Borlänge 5 km (expressway) project
E4 Bypass Stockholm 21 km project

Beside these projects I know of around 100-150 km 2+1 roads that will start being build 2015.

Looks like it´s going to be quite a good year, no thanx to the Swedish Green party ;-)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ A typical motorway project is years, not rarely decades in the making before actual construction starts. The new government's achievement is not so much initiating these motorway projects, but rather not to discontinue them. 

However, you'll see that most leftwing governments in Europe do not advance much projects that are in planning stage. You can see this in France where a record low number of public utility declarations were issued in 2014, while the previous years of the Hollande government were also minimal.

The fact that left-wing governments generally do not favor highway construction is unique to Europe. For example most of Latin America has had decades of left-wing governments, yet are constructing new highway infrastructure at a fast pace. The same goes for communist China. Most of Cuba's autopistas were built under the Marxist-Leninist regime of Fidel Castro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E22 Mörrum - Kristianstad*

Another set of photos of E22 in southern Sweden. I took them in June.

1. Between Mörrum en Sölvesborg. This part has been bypassed by a motorway last month.

E22-162 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

2. 

E22-163 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

3. 

E22-164 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

4. 

E22-166 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

5. Sölvesborg-Centrum.

E22-168 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

6. Sölvesborg-V

E22-170 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

7. Malmö 121 kilometer.

E22-172 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

8. Bromölla.

E22-174 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

9. Nymölla.

E22-177 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

10. 

E22-180 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

11. 2+1

E22-181 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

12. 

E22-182 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

13. Åhus

E22-184 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

14. Kristianstad.

E22-189 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

15. Åsum.

E22-191 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

16. 

E22-192 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

17. 

E22-193 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

18.

E22-195 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Kruzze

It was pretty close that the Greens managed to stop Bypass Stockholm but the right majority in the parlament voted against stopping it. If the left oriented goverment will stay in power I guess big highway projects like the E20 in Västra Götalad, E22 in Skåne and E4 outside Ljungby are in danger being stopped. That would be very bad for economic growth and traffic safety.


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> However, you'll see that most leftwing governments in Europe do not advance much projects that are in planning stage. You can see this in France where a record low number of public utility declarations were issued in 2014, while the previous years of the Hollande government were also minimal.
> 
> The fact that left-wing governments generally do not favor highway construction is unique to Europe. For example most of Latin America has had decades of left-wing governments, yet are constructing new highway infrastructure at a fast pace. The same goes for communist China. Most of Cuba's autopistas were built under the Marxist-Leninist regime of Fidel Castro.





Kruzze said:


> It was pretty close that the Greens managed to stop Bypass Stockholm but the right majority in the parlament voted against stopping it. If the left oriented goverment will stay in power I guess big highway projects like the E20 in Västra Götalad, E22 in Skåne and E4 outside Ljungby are in danger being stopped. That would be very bad for economic growth and traffic safety.


Wow, are those anti-car and anti-road fanatics brainwashed by the likes of eco-terrorists such as Greenpeace?

I guess I remember one crazy politician in Brussels that wanted to ban sports cars because she considers them noisy and a threat to the environment :bash:hno:

My advice to this tree-hugging politician: Don't hate, just appreciate.

IMHO
Transportation should be a holistic and balanced approach. One should NEVER ban or eliminate one mode over another because each has its own purpose and preference.

But hey, if these hippies still want to impose and force their viewpoints upon everyone else, then expect that things won't go their way. 

Heck, maybe the Lamborghini owners might just decide to run over these hippie-freaks for going too far :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Göteborg congestion charge goes up on 1/1/15.

http://www.transportstyrelsen.se/sv/Nyhetsarkiv/Trangselskatten-i-Goteborg-hojs-den1-januari-2015/

The highest rate is now 22 kr (€ 2.30)

NRK also reports Norwegians will have to pay the congestion charge in Göteborg next year.

http://www.nrk.no/ostfold/na-ma-du-betale-bompenger-i-goteborg-1.12124973


----------



## Swede

Norra Länken update for December 2014 in English.
Location: northern edge of inner city Stockholm.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Sundsvall*

First traffic counts indicate the new Sundsvall Bridge is used by 12,000 vehicles per day. Truck traffic in Sundsvall has been reduced by 80%. Of course, this is before the tolling kicks in next month. 

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...-till-battre-miljo-och-ett-tryggare-centrum1/


----------



## metasmurf

ChrisZwolle said:


> First traffic counts indicate the new Sundsvall Bridge is used by 12,000 vehicles per day. Truck traffic in Sundsvall has been reduced by 80%. Of course, this is before the tolling kicks in next month.
> lf, lik
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...-till-battre-miljo-och-ett-tryggare-centrum1/


I suspect that Sundsvall municipality will enforce traffic calming measures on the old E4 to slow things down to the point where it becomes more profitable to take the bridge, even given the toll. Another way is to ban trucks which destination is not within the city itself, like here in Umeå.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E20 Öresund Bridge*

Some photos of the Öresund Bridge which I took in June, from the aptly named 'Utsiktsvägen'.


E20 Oresund Bridge Malmo-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E20 Oresund Bridge Malmo-2 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


E20 Oresund Bridge Malmo-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## riiga

*Tolling in Motala and Sundsvall*










Today the Transport Authority will start collecting tolls (or "infrastructure fees") on the recently constructed bridges in Motala (rv 50) and Sundsvall (E4). 

The toll for the Motala Bridge is 5 SEK (0,5 €) for cars, light lorries and buses, while it's 11 SEK (1,2 €) for lorries/trucks. The toll is collected 24/7 year-round, and applies to foreign vehicles as well!

For the Sundsvall Bridge, the toll is 9 SEK (1 €) and 20 SEK (2,1 €) respectively. The same type of tolling practices apply. There is no maximum amount, unlike the congestion charge.

Some vehicles are excempt from the toll, namely

Motorcycles
Mopeds/scooters
Emergency vehicles
Corps diplomatique
Mobile cranes
Buses weighing over 14 tonnes

Trafikverket estimates that the Motala Bridge will be paid off in about 40 years, and the Sundsvall Bridge in 35 years.

The collection is electronic, and at the end of every month the Transport Authority sends out bills to be paid over the next month. Failure to pay will result in a late fee of 300 SEK (36 €), and after that an additional 500 SEK (60 €) before being forwarded to the Swedish Enforcement Authority.

Source: Motala, Sundsvall.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The tolls are fairly cheap. Of course it adds up if you have to pay it on a daily basis, but I wonder if they are going to pursue collecting a bill of € 1 - 2 for foreigners (most will likely only pass once or twice). It seems that the cost of collecting the fee could be higher than the revenue.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E20 Västra Götaland*

6.5 billion crowns (€ 700 million) has been made available to upgrade 9 segments of E20 east of Göteborg to a four-lane / 2+1 divided highway.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...oteborgOrebro/Fyra-miljarder-ger-motesfrihet/


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^Wow what a waste, just finish R40 to motorway and sign it GBG-Stockholm.
And ppl in other country's think Swedes are smart.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Do people just drive from Gothenburg to Stockholm? There's nothing in between? I guess only a small share drives from Gothenburg to Stockholm.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, I think it will benefit all cities and towns on the route of E20, not just for Göteborg - Stockholm traffic (which is already faster and shorter via riksväg 40 and E4).


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> The tolls are fairly cheap. Of course it adds up if you have to pay it on a daily basis, but I wonder if they are going to pursue collecting a bill of € 1 - 2 for foreigners (most will likely only pass once or twice). It seems that the cost of collecting the fee could be higher than the revenue.


Toll - 1 Euro
Postage stamp to Germany for the bill, 2 Euro :lol:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I just found this awesome picture of Oresund bridge:








Hope you guys don't mind,because ChrisZwolle posted couple of pictures before.:cheers:


----------



## NordikNerd

^^This is shallow waters about 10-15m of depth. 8,4 m at the shallowest point.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> The tolls are fairly cheap. Of course it adds up if you have to pay it on a daily basis, but I wonder if they are going to pursue collecting a bill of € 1 - 2 for foreigners (most will likely only pass once or twice). It seems that the cost of collecting the fee could be higher than the revenue.


 It is about principles. Everyone has to pay. Collection costs are a minor thing when principles talk.

The same case applies in Norway. The fees from 1.5 euros are billed by an English company. It checks the owner of the car, and sends a bill. I do not believe fees less than 15 euro will create any positive cash flow to the state of Norway.


----------



## Shifty2k5

I drove from Luleå to Umeå this saturday. The landscape surrounding the road was covered with a thick layer of snow and traffic was very light. All pictures were shot on my phone.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Öland Bridge*

A video of the Öland Bridge. I filmed it last June.


----------



## MichiH

U/C motorway projects with estimated completion in 2015:

*E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 7km (2013 to 2015) – project – map
*40:* Dallebo – Hester 17km (2012 to November 2015) – project – map

According to the project page, the final E6 section should be opened this summer.



> Byggtiden är beräknad till två år så under sommaren 2015 planeras denna etapp, som är den sista att byggas ut till motorväg genom Bohuslän, kunna öppna för trafik.


----------



## Suburbanist

NordikNerd said:


> ^^This is shallow waters about 10-15m of depth. 8,4 m at the shallowest point.


So big ships would have a problem travelling there.


----------



## Road_UK

Mirror's Edge said:


> ^^Wow what a waste, just finish R40 to motorway and sign it GBG-Stockholm.
> And ppl in other country's think Swedes are smart.


People in other countries think Swedes are drunk and horny. But the road system is more than adequate for a country its size and population. The only congestions appear to be at Gothenburg, Jönkoping, Stockholm and the odd que at Malmo and Helsingborg.


----------



## NordikNerd

Suburbanist said:


> So big ships would have a problem travelling there.


Yes. They go through the Store Bält instead. The Store Bält Bridge is higher 70m over the water compared to the Öresund bridge which is 57m.


----------



## OulaL

NordikNerd said:


> Yes. They go through the Store Bält instead. The Store Bält Bridge is higher 70m over the water compared to the Öresund bridge which is 57m.


What about the tunnel part of Øresund? How much is the allowed draft?


----------



## NordikNerd

OulaL said:


> What about the tunnel part of Øresund? How much is the allowed draft?


I dont understand what you mean with draft, but the tunnel is located at 20m depth.


----------



## Shifty2k5

OulaL said:


> What about the tunnel part of Øresund? How much is the allowed draft?


8 meters apparently. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drogden

The first Danish sub "dykkeren" sank in those waters in 1916 at 10 meters depth. The commander drowned despite the shallow water.



Road_UK said:


> People in other countries think Swedes are drunk and horny. But the road system is more than adequate for a country its size and population. The only congestions appear to be at Gothenburg, Jönkoping, Stockholm and the odd que at Malmo and Helsingborg.


Have you experienced jams in jönköping on your travels? Cause I live here and the only queue I've ever been in on the E4 were because of accidents.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> Yes. They go through the Store Bält instead. The Store Bält Bridge is higher 70m over the water compared to the Öresund bridge which is 57m.


Yes, and there is a 17 meters deep route through the Great Belt, while the depth of the Öresund route is 8 meters only.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Road_UK said:


> People in other countries think Swedes are drunk and horny. But the road system is more than adequate for a country its size and population. The only congestions appear to be at Gothenburg, Jönkoping, Stockholm and the odd que at Malmo and Helsingborg.


Most ppl believe Swedes are pretty smart, fact is ppl here are educated, there is a huge difference and this project is a another good example of the difference, the guys pulling this BS has tons of degrees I'm sure.

Look, why spend billions on a long stretch of motorway going thru sparse pop Västergötland and even after that you still lack a complete motorway GBG-08.
When you could easily just fill in the last km of RV40 and have a complete motorway west coast to east coast link. + incl JKP, LKP and NKP.

A shorter cheaper complete link vs a more expensive longer incomplete link.
Just finish rv40 and sign it GBG-08 already, it's a no-brainier really.


----------



## OulaL

NordikNerd said:


> I dont understand what you mean with draft, but the tunnel is located at 20m depth.


Draft is the distance between the sea level and the bottom-most point of a ship. But my question was answered anyway, it's 8 m.


----------



## OulaL

Another question: how does Norra Länken, when finished, affect the Stockholm congestion toll?

For instance, will there be toll for driving between Värtan (TallinkSilja terminal) and Nordtull?


----------



## Swede

OulaL said:


> Another question: how does Norra Länken, when finished, affect the Stockholm congestion toll?
> 
> For instance, will there be toll for driving between Värtan (TallinkSilja terminal) and Nordtull?


Yes. Värtan is inside the congestion charge area so leaving the CC area means passing the toll line.


----------



## OulaL

Swede said:


> Yes. Värtan is inside the congestion charge area so leaving the CC area means passing the toll line.


So it's better to drive to Norrtull using old streets for free.

The fastest route from Värtan to E4 southbound is apparently Norra Länken to Nordtull and E4 from there, but until all the tunnels are completed, this would involve crossing the toll line three times instead of one. Have I understood this correctly?


----------



## Swede

huh? that's free? Not according to what I'm reading.



https://transportstyrelsen.se/sv/Nyhetsarkiv/Trangselskatt-i-Norra-lanken/ said:


> – Att åka via Norra länken innebär i praktiken ingen fördyring för fordonsägaren. Tidigare har man åkt via Norrtull och betalat trängselskatt. Nu åker man via Norra länken och betalar trängselskatt. Skillnaden är att trängselskatten för Norra länken kommer att tas bort i framtiden, konstaterar Anna Elvkull.


So you pay the toll once either way.


----------



## Road_UK

Shifty2k5 said:


> Have you experienced jams in jönköping on your travels? Cause I live here and the only queue I've ever been in on the E4 were because of accidents.


A few times in summer...


----------



## Road_UK

Mirror's Edge said:


> Most ppl believe Swedes are pretty smart, fact is ppl here are educated, there is a huge difference and this project is a another good example of the difference, the guys pulling this BS has tons of degrees I'm sure.


Bollucks. There a dumb people, there a smart people everywhere. Only because some people in Sweden had a bright idea doesn't make an entire country smart. I have met some pretty dumb Swedes as well, they usually have shaved heads and large beards, which seems to be the fashion over there. If your statement is that most "ppl" believe that Swedes are pretty smart - a comment coming from a Swede - then one might question your intelligence. Like I said - dumb people, smart people everywhere. It's who you let in charge running a country is what matters.


----------



## NordikNerd

OulaL said:


> Draft is the distance between the sea level and the bottom-most point of a ship. But my question was answered anyway, it's 8 m.


OK I was misinformed. 8m depth is very shallow, probably thats why it was possible to build the artficial island Peberholm in the Öresund strait. 

The Fehmarn belt is much deeper 20-30m, so engineering a road connection here is going to be more demanding. Still not as deep as the english channel at 50m depth.

I think that both the Öresund & Store Belt bridges are more important connections than the future Fehmarn tunnel. Maybe that's why they already have been built. 

*The Öresund-bridge* generates traffic because it is connecting two major cities at close distance. The bridge is used by job commuters. Especially Kastrup International Airport is an important destination for those who live on the other side of the strait. 

*The Store Belt bridge* is important because it is the only roadlink between two regions of a densely populated country. Nationwide traffic is more large scale than international traffic. 

*The future Fehmarn tunnel *is not located at any major cities and it is not a roadlink that brings one country together. So it's going to be more expensive and less important than the Store Belt & Öresund-bridges.


----------



## OulaL

Swede said:


> huh? that's free? Not according to what I'm reading.
> 
> So you pay the toll once either way.


Driving from Värtan to Norrtull (and continuing to, say, Norra stationsgatan) using old streets is free. And yes, accessing E4 from Norrtull is tolled.

However, as Norra Länken is not finished, all traffic from Värtan to E4 southbound must exit and go via Norrtull, according to this map http://www.trafikverket.se/PageFiles/19289/nl_trafikoppning_2014_2015.pdf. The big question is, exactly where in the new tunnel the tolling point is located.

EDIT: I found the answer in your link above. So one can enter the tunnel at Värtan, exit at Roslagstull and go on to Norrtull (and not enter E4) for free. Or enter E4 and pay once but no more.

For E4 northbound the tunnel is ready already, and in that tunnel there is a tolling point.


----------



## NordikNerd

Shifty2k5 said:


> Have you experienced jams in jönköping on your travels? Cause I live here and the only queue I've ever been in on the E4 were because of accidents.


I think it has to do with either roadworks or accidents. I pass through Jönköping once a year heading south on vacation and queues are not uncommon. Last year there was no congestion but in 2013 the traffic stopped completely and I actually went out of my car on the motorway looking for how long the queue of vehicles was. Is that legal ?


















Roadworks summer of 2013









This is the usual traffic volume through Jönköping.


----------



## -Valentino-

My favorite road sign in Sweden..










Least favorite








Where is the "dot ." like other countries? ! <----


----------



## riiga

-Valentino- said:


> Where is the "dot ." like other countries?


Probably a left-over from the 40s and 50s. Sweden got a lot of its signage from Germany, and they used this from after the war until 1971.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> OK I was misinformed. 8m depth is very shallow, probably thats why it was possible to build the artficial island Peberholm in the Öresund strait.


The authorized draught of a vessel is not the same thing as the depth of the sea at the fairway. There is always some buffer for the vessel's vertical movements. There is about 10 meters of vertical clearance between the tunnel and the mean sea level:












> The Fehmarn belt is much deeper 20-30m, so engineering a road connection here is going to be more demanding. Still not as deep as the english channel at 50m depth.


Still not a big issue. There are several undersea tunnels at the level of 200+ meters in Norway; the deepest being Eiksundtunnelen at -287 meters. If the maximum allowed ascend is 4%, 2x2500 meters of access road is needed for each 100 meters of tunnel depth. (The Norwedian standards are different: The maximum ascend in Eiksundtunnelen is 9.6%.)



> *The future Fehmarn tunnel *is not located at any major cities and it is not a roadlink that brings one country together. So it's going to be more expensive and less important than the Store Belt & Öresund-bridges.


I think most of the traffic on the current Puttgarten-Rødby ferry route is not local one but long-haul traffic. It is the main transport corridor from Sweden, Norway, Finland and the Copenhagen area to the Central Europe. It saves 150 kilometers to the Great Belt Bridge. The saving is bigger if the destination lies to the east of Hamburg. In addition, the duration of the crossing equals to the duration of the mandatory break of the drivers. 

The success of the business case of the Fehmarn tunnel depends on the pricing. The current ferry price is the baseline to compare. For goods transport, the tunnel price should perhaps be slightly lower than the ferry price to be attractive because of the lost advantage related to mandatory breaks.


----------



## MattiG

riiga said:


> Probably a left-over from the 40s and 50s. Sweden got a lot of its signage from Germany, and they used this from after the war until 1971.


Finland used the vertical bar version until 1994 when the exclamation mark version was introduced. The vertical bars should have disappeared by 1999, but they still remain in a few places.

The Swedish version conforms to the text of the Vienna Convention. It allows the member countries to use about any symbol shape resembling the model shape shown by the convention.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Infographic from trafikverket showing how lanes will be configured under hagastaden and the e4 tunnels.










webcam showing the tunnels under construction, note the garage being constructed which will be the biggest underground garage in Sweden with room for 1340 cars.










This image (rather old by now I assume) was posted by dj4life on the Swedish forum. It shows the new hospital and the solna-part of Hagastaden. The tunnels are visible on the right.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Doesn't look so old actually. The space to the bottom left is really close to my work. Before there used to be big rocks there. It's at most 2-3 months old I'd imagine.


----------



## Adde

It's clearly from last summer or fall, so before mid-October I'd say. So at least 4 months old. The shade of green on the trees and the uniformity of the foliage makes me think it's more summer than fall though. I'd guess August or early September?


----------



## MattiG

Adde said:


> It's clearly from last summer or fall, so before mid-October I'd say. So at least 4 months old. The shade of green on the trees and the uniformity of the foliage makes me think it's more summer than fall though. I'd guess August or early September?


Let us look at the crane at the front. It casts a shadow which is almost parallel to Solnavägen. The compass direction of Solnavägen is about 130 degrees. Thus, the azimuth of the Sun is about 135 degrees. The shooting time of the photo is about 10:30 AM. 

The size of the shadow is about the same as the shadow of the crane, perhaps slightly less. Thus, the altitude of the Sun is about 45-50 degrees from the horizon. Such conditions take place in Stockholm from early June to mid-August. Due to the deep green shades, it is not June. I would vote the first half of August.


----------



## Svartmetall

:lol: I was just going by the amount of stone they'd blown up outside my lab window!


----------



## OulaL

Some advice would be appreciated again.

Is it possible to park a car (or van, actually) anywhere within the Stockholm toll ring for a day for free? And if not, is it cheaper to pay for the parking, or pay the toll twice (plus some extra fuel) to park elsewhere?

Asking just in case I'd make a transport from Finland, enter and exit by ferry, and need a place to spend the extra time.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^Really, all this to avoid 20kr?


----------



## OulaL

Mirror's Edge said:


> ^^Really, all this to avoid 20kr?


Double that. And of course the hassle to pay anything to a foreign country using a foreign currency. (Not sure how they collect the fare from foreigners anyway, though.)

And there's more: I would also like to have a place to spend some time for myself, not just for the car. Obviously, there are more opportunities to do so in Stockholm than elsewhere.

And since I really don't _need_ to drive anywhere, except my customer's destination (within the toll ring) and then back to the ferry (also within the toll ring), why should I? Except maybe because the parking would be even more a hassle, and that's what I was asking here. It's not that I'd dislike driving - I do it for living - but I still don't do that 1) needlessly 2) in urban areas 3) with a van.

And finally, simple curiosity. I guess that's what >90 % of the usage on this forum is all about, anyway.


----------



## dj4life

Shifty2k5 said:


> And 1,5 years ahead of schedule too! Amazing work by Trafikverket.


A large railway project "Citybanan" in Stockholm is ahead of the schedule, too. :cheers:


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Looks like all ports will get alcohol control stations in the future, in short you wont be able to enter drunk at any port.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ I think that controlling drivers that arrive (from a booze cruise) is much more important but I guess that applies as well.

Edit: You probably meant that by entering a port  My bad.

Anyway, how will it work exactly? Will it be automated? If so, how will they make sure the driver is the one taking the breathalyzer test?


----------



## Shifty2k5

Here's a drawing of the standard profile from the new E4 outside Ljungby:


----------



## OulaL

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ I think that controlling drivers that arrive (from a booze cruise) is much more important but I guess that applies as well.
> 
> Edit: You probably meant that by entering a port  My bad.
> 
> Anyway, how will it work exactly? Will it be automated? If so, how will they make sure the driver is the one taking the breathalyzer test?


Also take into account that both TallinkSilja's and Viking's Stockholm-Turku services have only one hour of port time in each end. An extra delay of, say, 15 seconds for 400 vehicles each totals 100 minutes; even if taken simultaneously on two lanes, it's 50 minutes; three lanes still requires more than half an hour, and even that's quite much. The ferry must of course be empty of arriving vehicles as soon as possible before new ones can drive in, but there isn't really too much space between the terminal and the street.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ I think that controlling drivers that arrive (from a booze cruise) is much more important but I guess that applies as well.
> 
> Edit: You probably meant that by entering a port  My bad.
> 
> Anyway, how will it work exactly? Will it be automated? If so, how will they make sure the driver is the one taking the breathalyzer test?


It will be the type of gate you see on the turnpikes and yes it will be auto automated, a positive test will be dealt with by the police.


----------



## ETSman

I will see tomorrow if I can snap some shots of the construction of R40 motorway (Ulricehamn section)  They have progressed very fast


----------



## ETSman

Sorry for bad quality. this is the new R40 (Ulricehamn section). It was hard to find a good location to snap the tunels because it's quite far from the bridge...

Towards Jönköping


















Towards Borås


----------



## ETSman

---
Sorry for triple post. Came across some tunel photos.


























Credits: Robert Karlsson


----------



## riiga

*Petrol tax increase proposed*

The current Red-green government announced today that they intend to raise the petrol tax by 44 öre/liter (5 cents (€)), and diesel by 48 öre/liter, among other tax raises. Not a good day for car and road enthusiasts. hno:

Source (Swedish)
News article in English


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can they actually get a majority for that, considering it's a minority government?


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^Sweden does not practice democracy, I know you think I'm joking but it is de facto the truth now.
Off course one could spin it to sound better but bottom line is democracy is dead.


----------



## NordikNerd

*I think you can charge your electrical car for free here. Fully electrical cars are still uncommon in Sweden.*


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Mirror's Edge said:


> ^^Sweden does not practice democracy, I know you think I'm joking but it is de facto the truth now.
> Off course one could spin it to sound better but bottom line is democracy is dead.


lol


----------



## NordikNerd

riiga said:


> The current Red-green government announced today that they intend to raise the petrol tax by 44 öre/liter (5 cents (€)), and diesel by 48 öre/liter, among other tax raises. Not a good day for car and road enthusiasts. hno:


Does the petrol tax apply on biogas too ? If not, it may still be a good day because I have a Volvo V70 bifuel car.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

If its E85 you are talking about, then the tax is goingg to increase even more.


----------



## NordikNerd

Mirror's Edge said:


> If its E85 you are talking about, then the tax is goingg to increase even more.


No E85 is petrol, biogas is something else. I have filled up once. The price is about 17SEK/kg which corresponds to the petrol price of 11SEK/L. But the biogas consumption is much higher than driving in petrol mode.


----------



## riiga

They didn't say anything about biogas. It's a renewable option anyway, so I don't see them raising the tax on that.


----------



## MattiG

riiga said:


> They didn't say anything about biogas. It's a renewable option anyway, so I don't see them raising the tax on that.


The taxation is about collecting money, not about promoting noble things. Even in Sweden.

While the consumption of biogas is insignificant, the gas is insignificant as a cash cow. The more its market share grows, the more likely its tax will raise.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Linghem, Sweden*

Linghem is a small village (pop. 2800) from where many people commute to Linköping, but the road Tellbovägen is curvy with many brows of hills. 
A lot of trucks also use this road and in the winter driving here can feel unsafe at times.

Maybe a new straighter road would facilitate the drive Linghem-Linköping in the future.









My suggestion









Official suggestion with connection to the E4 motorway.









Tellbovägen. Traffic is quite noticable at rush hour. This photo was taken on a saturday. Speed limits vary between 50-70km/h.









Not much space on the shoulder for the bus on this narrow road. I went on my bicycle here, and I was very cautious. 
A biclycle lane would be necessary too.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

The new flyover bridges on the motorway entrance to Malmö is causing some roads to be closed from April 6 to Dec 2015.
This 









To this









Short film.
http://video.malmo.se/?bctid=1683243363001

Project page http://malmo.se/spillepengen


----------



## NordikNerd

*On the road again...*

Remember that old Wille Nelson song ?

I drove from Linköping today. Sun in Östergötland and grey rainy weather in Stockholm.
















*E4 somewhere around Nyköping*








*Exit Stigtomta - Jönåker*








*116km from Stockholm*








*Overtaking a truck from Celje, Slovenia.*

























*Next stop Nyköpingsbro*









*Quite a lot of people at this rest area at easter.*








*Parking for trucks and buses.*


----------



## Shifty2k5

Looks like they repaved lots of new stretches on the E4 in södermanland last year, judging by your photos. I remember the tarmac north of Norrköping and around Nyköping being in a very bad shape the last time I drove there, two years ago! Nice pictures BTW


----------



## NordikNerd

Shifty2k5 said:


> Looks like they repaved lots of new stretches on the E4 in södermanland last year, judging by your photos. I remember the tarmac north of Norrköping and around Nyköping being in a very bad shape the last time I drove there, two years ago! Nice pictures BTW


I think they put on new asphalt quite regularly.










The E4 at Södertälje today. People returning to Stockholm after the easter holidays. Queues started at Järna. 
I'm glad that I went the other way.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 Malmö - Helsingborg*

I had some footage left over from Sweden. This is a video of E6 along the Öresund from Malmö to Helsingborg. It's around 60 kilometers in under 10 minutes.


----------



## dj4life

Your videos are great! I have checked your page in YouTube and was pleasantly surprise by the amount of videos. Thank you for a great job, Chris. kay:


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Lucky there was no back up that morning, looks like a smooth drive, the section Landskrona south to Malmö really needs another lane soon, but this region is severely neglected by the government.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new video update of the Norra Länken project. It has English subtitles.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

dj4life said:


> Your videos are great! I have checked your page in YouTube and was pleasantly surprise by the amount of videos. Thank you for a great job, Chris. kay:


Thanks. I've been filming roads for 8 years but I never got as much footage as 2014, having driven both to Scandinavia and Southern France. I got 280 GB of video on those two trips, plus other shorter trips to Germany and within the Netherlands. I try to upload one or two videos per week. 

I'm almost through my 2014 footage, which is a good thing because the 2015 road filming season starts in a few weeks for me. I like to film as much as possible with summer-like landscapes (i.e. trees with leaves).

I still have some footage of Sweden, most notably E18 through Karlstad and some more of E6 along the coast.

The problem with filming through dense forests is that Youtube processing tends to degrade video quality due to the trees close to the road. I've seen people with $ 800 cameras having issues with that as well. On the other hand routes like E6 north of Uddevalla are nice to film, with a park-like setting and trees far enough from the road. Two-lane roads are the worst to film through wooded terrain.


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thanks. I've been filming roads for 8 years but I never got as much footage as 2014, having driven both to Scandinavia and Southern France. I got 280 GB of video on those two trips, plus other shorter trips to Germany and within the Netherlands. I try to upload one or two videos per week.
> 
> I'm almost through my 2014 footage, which is a good thing because the 2015 road filming season starts in a few weeks for me. I like to film as much as possible with summer-like landscapes (i.e. trees with leaves).
> 
> I still have some footage of Sweden, most notably E18 through Karlstad and some more of E6 along the coast.
> 
> The problem with filming through dense forests is that Youtube processing tends to degrade video quality due to the trees close to the road. I've seen people with $ 800 cameras having issues with that as well. On the other hand routes like E6 north of Uddevalla are nice to film, with a park-like setting and trees far enough from the road. Two-lane roads are the worst to film through wooded terrain.


You should come back to Sweden again after 6 July and run on the E6 up to the Norwegian border. After 6 July is the E6 completely finished so it's motorway all the way to Oslo and on into Norway. This makes also Norway to a part of the continental motorway network :cheers:


----------



## OulaL

Uppsala said:


> This makes also Norway to a part of the continental motorway network :cheers:


... earlier than Stockholm. Are the plans to finish the missing section of E4 through Kronoberg?


----------



## Uppsala

OulaL said:


> ... earlier than Stockholm. Are the plans to finish the missing section of E4 through Kronoberg?


The road through Kronoberg is an expressway quite similar to a motorway, but not full standard. Its 2+1, if it was a 2+2 it was a real motorway. All of the sliproads and other thins there have motorway-standard.

But there is a plan to rebuild it to a real motorway. But for the moment we dont know if they start 2016 or 2017. When they rebuilding that part they only make the road wider.

But I agree, the should made that part earlier.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

OulaL said:


> ... earlier than Stockholm. Are the plans to finish the missing section of E4 through Kronoberg?


Makes sense, Oslo is way more important as a hub for Norway then Stockholm is to Sweden.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

On the other hand, E4 near Ljungby is a fairly decent standard road, a controlled-access 2+1 road, whereas E6 near Tanum is just a two-lane country road. It's a really small gap that's still missing. But I saw police doing speed checks there.


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> On the other hand, E4 near Ljungby is a fairly decent standard road, a controlled-access 2+1 road, whereas E6 near Tanum is just a two-lane country road. It's a really small gap that's still missing. But I saw police doing speed checks there.



The last real gap to Stockholm was at E4 near Markaryd. That part was finished at 26 June 2006


----------



## RV

It would be really interesting, if Sweden was interested in building a motorway to Finland (through Åland to Turku) - after all there are longer bridges in the world. Of course, this is not realistic because of environmentalist, but I think it would make sense.


----------



## riiga

^^ It's an interesting idea for sure.

The best route between Sweden and Åland is probably outside Hallstavik, north of Norrtälje, connecting to Eckerö. The tunnel would be about 40-45 km in length.

From Åland to Finland is a bit trickier in terms of deciding the route. Here's a few suggestions:









Red are tunnels, blue are bridges. Length of segments:

Vårdö-Kumlinge: 18 km
Vårdö-Enklinge: 18 km
Kumlinge-Enklinge: 4 km
Kumlinge-Härlot: 23 km
Enklinge-Pålholm: 12 km
Nottholm-Pieskeri: 9 km
Kallasholmen-Norrskata: 5 km (can be replaced with bridges I see now after uploading the pic)
Härlot-Korpo: 6 km
Innamoo-Aaslaluoto: 7 km

Possible options are:

A: 2 -> 5 -> 6, total 39 km
B: 1 -> 3 -> 5 -> 6, total 43 km
C: 1 -> 4 -> 7 -> 9, total 53 km
D: 1 -> 4 -> 8, total 47 km
Personally I'd for the first or last option, giving a complete tunnel length of 79-92 km.


----------



## Kanadzie

RV said:


> It would be really interesting, if Sweden was interested in building a motorway to Finland (through Åland to Turku) - after all there are longer bridges in the world. Of course, this is not realistic because of environmentalist, but I think it would make sense.


I don't know, it might be not realistic because of price, for every person Trafikverket could just buy SAS air ticket :lol:


----------



## MattiG

riiga said:


> ^^ It's an interesting idea for sure.


But why would Sweden be interested in building such a road?

The idea is not new. Rather high-profile organizations were planning a fixed link between Åland islands the the mainline Finland in 1950's and 1960's.










The plans included two options and they were based on bridges and causeways. They faced a strong criticism for environmental reasons. The archipelago is a very sensitive area.

The plans were gradually abandoned as the ferry connections improved quickly: They are reliable, they have a lot of capacity, they run all-year-round and the prices are moderate.


----------



## Autobahnftw

I think this is some new information about the östra länken, it is nice to see that they are working with it:cheers:
http://www.utanbilenstannarsverige....rigeforhandlingen-angaende-ostlig-forbindelse

Press the link on the bottom to read the document


----------



## Shifty2k5

RV said:


> ^^ Gothenburg's motorway network is spectacular. It must indeed be the most "American" city in the Nordics


Malmö is superior in that regard. Two full ringroads, meeting point of four E-roads, all built to motorway standard, and much higher quality roads too in regards to alignment, design speed and profile. Hell, even Stockholm is better than Gothenburg these days now that E18 Hjulsta-Kista has been upgraded and Norra Länken has opened.


----------



## Kanadzie

Meanwhile only dirt tracks in Espoo


----------



## NordikNerd

RV said:


> It seems there is too much traffic there for just 2+1^


Traffic volumes are low here, no need for more lanes. A small section of the road 34 is a 2+2 motorway although low traffic volumes, because that part of the road used to be the E4 before 1977.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Shifty2k5 said:


> Malmö is superior in that regard. Two full ringroads, meeting point of four E-roads, all built to motorway standard, and much higher quality roads too in regards to alignment, design speed and profile. Hell, even Stockholm is better than Gothenburg these days now that E18 Hjulsta-Kista has been upgraded and Norra Länken has opened.


 True...But GBG has the most intense system, in it's east downtown area and soon they will get the new Marieholms tunnel there too.
One motorway is also going to be expanded from 2 to 3 lanes now, good things are happening in GBG.


----------



## ETSman

R40

The bridge from the tunnels and towards jönköping. It's in iyit's finishing phases. Also, they have asphalted the roads from the end of the bridge all the way up to the end of the motorway. The first intersection needs some more asphalting but other than that it will soon be finished.

The motorway should open in fall. Sorry for bad quality picture.


----------



## Wover

Question about routes: If I am driving from south-west of Copenhagen towards Stockholm, why should I use the bridge-tunnel rather than drive to Helsingor and take the ferry from there which is cheaper and about 70-80km shorter route?


----------



## Mirror's Edge

No reason, maybe the view, but nah, take the ferry.


----------



## NordikNerd

Wover said:


> Question about routes: If I am driving from south-west of Copenhagen towards Stockholm, why should I use the bridge-tunnel rather than drive to Helsingor and take the ferry from there which is cheaper and about 70-80km shorter route?


If you come from Stockholm take the ferry Helsingborg-Helsingör. It takes only 20 min and that route is closer. There is no difference in price either. Add to that the fresh air you get at sea. I have seen quite a few estonian cars at Helsingborg harbour. If you go to Hamburg, Germany would you rather drive through Sweden/Denmark with ferries or go via Poland ?


----------



## Wover

NordikNerd said:


> If you come from Stockholm take the ferry Helsingborg-Helsingör. It takes only 20 min and that route is closer. There is no difference in price either. Add to that the fresh air you get at sea. I have seen quite a few estonian cars at Helsingborg harbour. If you go to Hamburg, Germany would you rather drive through Sweden/Denmark with ferries or go via Poland ?


I'm personally doing both. Driving Tallinn - Belgium via Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Germany on the way there and Belgium - Germany - Denmark - Sweden - Tallinn on the way back.

The advantage of going through Denmark and Sweden is that you sleep one night on the ferry Stockholm - Tallinn which saves a night in a hotel and the distance is less of course. From Belgium to Tallinn via Poland is about 2200km and via Sweden 1500km (not counting the ferry connection of 400km).


----------



## MattiG

Wover said:


> Question about routes: If I am driving from south-west of Copenhagen towards Stockholm, why should I use the bridge-tunnel rather than drive to Helsingor and take the ferry from there which is cheaper and about 70-80km shorter route?


By taking the bridge, you can avoid a) the lousy and congested Copenhagen west bypass, b) dependence on ferry time tables, and c) queueing at the port. The cost is about the same. The choice is more or less a matter of taste.


----------



## Shifty2k5

MattiG said:


> By taking the bridge, you can avoid a) the lousy and congested Copenhagen west bypass, b) dependence on ferry time tables, and c) queueing at the port. The cost is about the same. The choice is more or less a matter of taste.


Ferry departs every 15 minutes so not much of a wait really.


----------



## Uppsala

RV said:


> Like I said: American  The network was built mainly roughly from 1950 to late 1960's; still, the citizens have no "Green fear" of building freeways surrounding the city center even in 2015, as it seems.



You may be right here. A large part of the motorway system in Gothenburg was planned during the 1950s and early 1960s. Since it was built parts later, but these projects belonged to the plans from the 1950s. During the 1950s, it was not at all unusual in Sweden took inspiration from the US. During the late 1960s and later however took then the impression from other European countries instead.


----------



## MattiG

Shifty2k5 said:


> Ferry departs every 15 minutes so not much of a wait really.


 During the daytime, yes. Still, the capacity is not unlimited and you cannot count on catching the next ferry. If you get stuck on the streets of Helsingør and miss one ferry because of queues, the time saving is gone.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bridge is more flexible indeed. You can arrive at any minute, any time of the day and proceed immediately. The ferry may be a nice break, but it also dictates a break, even when it doesn't suit you. It's a matter of taste.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

During summer it's rare that you catch the next ferry, you will most likely have to get the one after ...the wait in harbor is not cool.
But if it's low season you should be able get on the next ferry arriving.


----------



## Uppsala

RV said:


> Like I said: American  The network was built mainly roughly from 1950 to late 1960's; still, the citizens have no "Green fear" of building freeways surrounding the city center even in 2015, as it seems.





Uppsala said:


> You may be right here. A large part of the motorway system in Gothenburg was planned during the 1950s and early 1960s. Since it was built parts later, but these projects belonged to the plans from the 1950s. During the 1950s, it was not at all unusual in Sweden took inspiration from the US. During the late 1960s and later however took then the impression from other European countries instead.


By the way, there are a few small remnants that still show the ancient influences of the US that occurred during the 1950s. In addition to the solutions the motorways were built in Stockholm and Gothenburg can also see a few old motels from the 1950s. These are still on motorways


----------



## OulaL

Wover said:


> Question about routes: If I am driving from south-west of Copenhagen towards Stockholm, why should I use the bridge-tunnel rather than drive to Helsingor and take the ferry from there which is cheaper and about 70-80km shorter route?


Business or holiday? Or more importantly, hurry or not?

I wouldn't count on saving time on the ferry for reasons mentioned in previous posts, but if that is not an issue, the ferry is maybe better. If you'll need to take a break anyway, you can take it en route. But if you are in a hurry (for instance driving non-stop to Stockholm to catch a ferry to Estonia) I'd definitely recommend the bridge.

On the other hand, the traffic on the bridge goes smoother (with good continuous motorway all the way, only interrupted by the toll plaza). Also the bridge is a sight worth seeing in its own right, though that doesn't probably count many times in a lifetime.

The price difference is marginal, more important factor being the fuel consumption of your car.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

^^The bridge might be smooth , but E6 has a frustrating traffic pattern with lot's of trucks and risk of bottlenecks, while the Helsingör motorway is all commuter traffic.


----------



## ETSman

*R40*


























































:cheers:


----------



## metasmurf

...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I noticed that 'Trucker Josh' (A Youtube vlogger) often drives 700 - 800 kilometers empty to get a load back to Canada. That's a waste of money and time and not particularly efficient for the environment. 

Especially with American and Canadian wages being similar, I don't see why there has to be such strict cabotage rules between those two countries. In Europe, the wages are too divergent to allow extensive cabotage. A Swedish trucker probably earns 4 or 5 times as much as a Bulgarian or Ukrainian trucker to make a decent standard of living, there is no way he can compete with south/eastern European truckers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The last segment of the E6 motorway between Göteborg and Oslo will open to traffic on 6 July. It is a 7 km segment between Pålen and Tanumshede.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Aktuellt...historisk-motorvagsetapp-i-varldsarvet-tanum/


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> The last segment of the E6 motorway between Göteborg and Oslo will open to traffic on 6 July. It is a 7 km segment between Pålen and Tanumshede.
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Aktuellt...historisk-motorvagsetapp-i-varldsarvet-tanum/



Yes this is very important. This means Norway is going to be a part of the Continental motorways :cheers:


----------



## NordikNerd

Uppsala said:


> Yes this is very important. This means Norway is going to be a part of the Continental motorways :cheers:


Meaning ? How many motorists on the E6 drive continiously on motorways to reach continental europe ? First when the Rödby-Fehmarn link is built, I think we can talk about being a part of the Continental motorways, with very expensive tolls. Still after that a large part of those who drive to the continent will get there by ferry.


----------



## devo

Meaning? What else can it mean? It's a technical definition. You would be able to drive from Klemetsrud to Köln on roads signed as motorways. Suppose motorways were to be built between Europe and Asia. This will connect the two networks, regardless on who would actually use the entire network, and the multitude of better and quicker ways to get around.

So your argument about travel time and tolls is vaild, but E 6 in Norway would still be a part of the European motorway network.


----------



## italystf

devo said:


> So your argument about travel time and tolls is vaild, but E 6 in Norway would still be a part of the European motorway network.


Ferries aren't free either. When there will be a tunnel between Denmark and Germany, I don't see why someone should use a ferry.


----------



## Ingenioren

Is there somewhere on the web to see waiting time for Fehmarn belt. Last time i was going it was stau all the way from Fehmarnbrucke.


----------



## TrojaA

Schedules are available online at http://www.scandlines.com/tickets-und-tarife/fahrplane.aspx
You can subscribe to the SMS service, too. You'll receive a SMS if your ferry has a delay (http://www.scandlines.com/kunden-service/sms-service.aspx)

And of course there's an app: http://www.scandlines.com/kunden-service/scandlines-smartphone-app.aspx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A colleague of mine once took the ferry to Rødbhavn. It took him 4 hours to get from Heiligenhafen to Puttgarden on a Saturday in July. 

I believe last year they had one of the ferries breaking down on the busiest day of the year, which resulted in incredible delays. 

I don't think the ferry can compete with the Femern Belt Tunnel. It's just too expensive. The economy fare is € 67 which you can only book via internet. If you arrive in the port and want to make a crossing it's going to cost almost € 100 for a single trip. The tunnel will charge a toll around € 50 - 60. Which is expensive, but cheaper than the ferry. It's also much more flexible, you can arrive at any time of the day and proceed immediately, regardless of weather, ferry schedules or traffic demand. Boarding the ferry probably takes as much time as crossing the entire link by tunnel.


----------



## Osamede

Uppsala said:


> Yes this is very important. This means Norway is going to be a part of the Continental motorways :cheers:


This would not be strictly correct until Norway actually builds proper motorways. One cant even drive Oslo to Trondheim for example on proper motorways end to end.


----------



## Ingenioren

You can't even get past Oslo on a proper motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

On the other hand, some motorways in other countries are also substandard. Such as A7 in Lyon, SE-30 in Sevilla, E6 through Göteborg and all motorways in Helsinki if we believe a forum member  So I'll forgive the fact that Ring 3 / E6 around Oslo isn't exactly up to standards.


----------



## Agent 006

This is WRONG tread, I know, but since it's already beeing discussed;

The missing motorway link, E6 Ulven - Klemetsrud will eventually become a motorway too (H7-standard, which means city motorway-standard). Klemetsrud - Abildsø will be widened to 7 or 8 lanes (including two bus/truck lanes) and shoulders of 3 m, and may start construction in 2019. Abildsø - Ulven will be replaced by new tunnels, which will go directly to E6 Ulven/Alnabru. This means you could pass Oslo at E6 without using Ring 3 somewhere in the future (probably before 2030).

Of course it would have been better having a new Ring 4 Ski - Lilestrøm. But this is better than nothing. Whether the entire new stretch would be signed motorway, I can't guarantee. But it would at least look like a motorway, in contrast with current situation.










Project page (in Norwegian): http://www.vegvesen.no/Europaveg/e6manglerud


----------



## Mirror's Edge

OK guys take your talk about German tunnels or mountains roads elsewhere please.


----------



## OulaL

devo said:


> Meaning? What else can it mean? It's a technical definition. You would be able to drive from Klemetsrud to Köln on roads signed as motorways.


Strictly speaking, you can't. Only to Malmö. :cheers:

https://www.google.fi/maps/@55.5653...4!1swx9JtHSnavjkeNoBLYG-zQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Interestingly, this isn't the first toll plaza for Norwegians going to Central Europe, but it is the first one that breaks the motorway. For instance the Svinesund toll plaza (even northbound, that one being on Swedish territory) is a part of the motorway.


----------



## devo

OulaL said:


> Strictly speaking, you can't. Only to Malmö. :cheers:
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/@55.5653...4!1swx9JtHSnavjkeNoBLYG-zQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Interestingly, this isn't the first toll plaza for Norwegians going to Central Europe, but it is the first one that breaks the motorway. For instance the Svinesund toll plaza (even northbound, that one being on Swedish territory) is a part of the motorway.


Ah, you got me! 

Even more interesting, this toll plaza marks the start of the danish road edge markers, I'm sure someone can explain why this switch happens here, and not at the actual border. Is it because Denmark technically owns/has the responsibility for the whole bridge/infrastructure? Would this also be the case with Fehmarn?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How driving a Swedish toll road can incur a loss to the Swedish tax payers.

A Dutch driver got a notice by mail to pay a € 0.98 toll from the Göteborg congestion tax. The price to send an international letter from Sweden is 12 SEK (€ 1.30). That would mean billing the foreign driver costs the Swedish taxpayers € 0.32. Plus administrative cost to process the bill.


----------



## Swede

It's a result of it being illegal to toll public streets in Sweden (exception for bridges iirc).
So the congestion charge is a type of road tax. Which makes for idiocy like that.


----------



## Osamede

But this is just poor administrative practice - it has nothing to do with tolls specifically. 

Most public and private sector organizations in this day and age understand the concept of cost/benefit in transaction administration - and they do not waste their time initiating actions on receivables that are de minimis.


----------



## Swede

While true, iirc that kind of tiny bill is due to the perceived demand by locals to make especially drivers from other states/countries pay for driving thru the cities. 
IMO they should just keep the bill in the system (no interest) and wait til the car has driven through the zone enough to make the process of sending out the bill would at least break even.


----------



## Nylund

*E18 west of Karlstad*

A 7 km motorway construction between Bjorkas-Skutberget west of Karlstad on E18 is soon to be started. The main objective is to replace a stretch of E18 which has seen a high number of fatal road accidents (in fact - one of the worst in the country). 

However, I have been unable to find any information about the gap between junction Skutbergsmotet and Bergviksmotet (where the motorway currently stops west of Karlstad). It seems there will be a gap left on this approximately 1 km of E18 between the future motorway junctions. Does anyone have more information on this? I hope it is not a case of leaving gaps in a continuous motorway like they have done on E45 between Goteborg and Trollhattan…

Ps 130 km/h on motorways in Sweden, please!


----------



## RV

ChrisZwolle said:


> On the other hand, some motorways in other countries are also substandard. Such as A7 in Lyon, SE-30 in Sevilla, E6 through Göteborg and all motorways in Helsinki if we believe a forum member  So I'll forgive the fact that Ring 3 / E6 around Oslo isn't exactly up to standards.


Well actually Roads 4, 7, 45, 51, roughly 3/5 of Ring I and Ring II (and III plus the soon-to-be-completed Airport expressway) are very good except that they mostly lack capacity (but there are plenty of 3+3 and also 4+4 and collector-lane-sections on these) in Helsinki. SE-30 is also not that bad. Roads 170, the completed section of "Ring 0", Road 170 and Road 1, and SE-30 could be compared to most of the NYC parkway system or many of Göteborg's motorways,


----------



## Mirror's Edge

*E6 just before the bridge.*

















*The sound barrier is growing a forest*








From here


----------



## OulaL

They send one bill for each month, no matter how many crossings were made during that month (as long as it is more than 0, of course).

If that is 1 crossing, this obviously isn't very practical. For some it is 40 crossings or more.

One way to make it simpler would be EasyGo, using the same on-board equipment (Autopass or Bizz) as on Norwegian and Danish toll roads (I assume quite a share of foreigners are Norwegians and Danes anyway). These drivers would be debited by the toll operator they have made the contract with, with no additional mail to be sent. Equally, this would make it easier for Swedes to drive to Norway and Denmark.



Swede said:


> IMO they should just keep the bill in the system (no interest) and wait til the car has driven through the zone enough to make the process of sending out the bill would at least break even.


This may take from several months to forever, and the ownership of the car may also change, as may the owner's address.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

OulaL said:


> They send one bill for each month, no matter how many crossings were made during that month (as long as it is more than 0, of course).
> 
> If that is 1 crossing, this obviously isn't very practical. For some it is 40 crossings or more.


In most cases tourists would just drive through Göteborg once or twice on a trip. One of those crossings may even be on a toll-free moment, so I suspect they will have to send out quite a lot of bills to foreigners for just a single tolled crossing. Not to mention that a certain share of those bills won't get paid anyway, making the effort to get tiny bills paid a waste of time and money.

I passed there last year, the toll was 8 SEK (€ 0.85) but they didn't bill foreigners yet.

E6-230 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

New Asphalt on the southbound lane of the E4 at Jönköping. Only one lane open for traffic heading south, risk of queues.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 Pålen - Tanumshede*

They are happy in Norway: http://www.nrk.no/ostfold/siste-e6-trase-apnet-i-sverige-i-dag-1.12444173

_Nå er det firefeltsvei hele veien til København_

Now there are four lanes all the way to Copenhagen. :cheers:

In fact, there are four lanes all the way to the south of Spain or Italy.

The last segment of E6 motorway opened to traffic today in western Sweden, between Pålen and Tanumshede.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Here's a nice picture from the new E6 - It's good to see that Trafikverket are now building 
motorways with proper width 21,5 m again. Rv 40 near Ulricehamn (opens during the fall) will also be 21,5 meters.









Photo from byggnyheter.se

A video from Skanska of the new road:


----------



## Gsus

Shifty2k5 said:


> Here's a nice picture from the new E6 - It's good to see that Trafikverket are now building
> motorways with proper width 21,5 m again. Rv 40 near Ulricehamn (opens during the fall) will also be 21,5 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from byggnyheter.se
> 
> A video from Skanska of the new road:


According too Trafikverket, this section, as most between Uddevalla and Strømstad is 18,5 meters wide.

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Projekt/Vastra-Gotaland/E6-genom-Bohuslan/E6-delen-Palen-Tanumshede1/Mer-om-etappen/


----------



## Agent 006

Gsus said:


> According too Trafikverket, this section, as most between Uddevalla and Strømstad is 18,5 meters wide.
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...an/E6-delen-Palen-Tanumshede1/Mer-om-etappen/


Yes, Rabbalshede - Eigst (Strømstad East) is 18,5 m wide. Svinesund - Eigst and Uddevalla West - Rabbalshede are 21,5 m, except Glæborg - Håby which may have a 26,5 m section (Glæborg - Rabbalshede was first 18,5 m, but later widened to 21,5 m). 

It's mostly a Scandinavian phenomenon to sign expressways as motorways. In Norway too, roads as narrow as 19 m could be signed motorways.


----------



## Gsus

Agent 006 said:


> Yes, Rabbalshede - Eigst (Strømstad East) is 18,5 m wide. Svinesund - Eigst and Uddevalla West - Rabbalshede are 21,5 m, except Glæborg - Håby which may have a 26,5 m section (Glæborg - Rabbalshede was first 18,5 m, but later widened to 21,5 m).


The difference between the section between Glæborg and Rabbalshede (built late 90`s?), is that it had no shoulders. The newer 18,5 meter roads has just as wide shoulders as a 21,5 meter cross-section, but narrower lanes and median.



Agent 006 said:


> It's mostly a Scandinavian phenomenon to sign expressways as motorways. In Norway too, roads as narrow as 19 m could be signed motorways.


Nothing I`ve driven on in Scandinavia can compare to the crossection of some of the motorways in Italia (mostly outside the Autostrade-network). Really uncomfortable to pass a truck even with a small car.

South of Livorno (untolled motorway):
https://www.google.no/maps/@43.419279,10.426525,3a,75y,128.86h,77.91t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sINCEE7Mw_O34sE-tujfpPQ!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DINCEE7Mw_O34sE-tujfpPQ%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D100%26h%3D80%26yaw%3D225.71361%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656

Narrow motorway on the Autostrade-network between Lucca and Viareggio:
https://www.google.no/maps/@43.857463,10.370039,3a,75y,314.57h,74.48t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sTG4FC4pcCDsU0_HOiY686Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Both are signposted motorway


----------



## Agent 006

Yes, there are many and worse examples in other countries. You also had the bumping "Hitler autobahns" without shoulders. 

But Sweden and Norway tend to systematically break norms in the AGR-agreement though, which e.g. recommend motorway shoulders of minimum 3,25 m (I guess this includes both inner and outer shoulders). For instance, new motorways in Ireland and Spain normally have sholders of 2,5 m (outer) and 1 m + (inner) (minimum 10,5 m sections). In Denmark new motorway sections are 12 m wide, with shoulders of 3,0 and 1,5 m.


----------



## NordikNerd

Gsus said:


> According too Trafikverket, this section, as most between Uddevalla and Strømstad is 18,5 meters wide.


The wire between the roadways seems very low in my eyes, especially if it is supposed to stop a truck from coming over on the wrong side.











Concrete barrier on the E22 north of Lund. These type of barriers are also to be found on the E4 between Linköping and Norrköping.


----------



## MattiG

Agent 006 said:


> Yes, there are many and worse examples in other countries. You also had the bumping "Hitler autobahns" without shoulders.
> 
> But Sweden and Norway tend to systematically break norms in the AGR-agreement though, which e.g. recommend motorway shoulders of minimum 3,25 m (I guess this includes both inner and outer shoulders). For instance, new motorways in Ireland and Spain normally have sholders of 2,5 m (outer) and 1 m + (inner) (minimum 10,5 m sections). In Denmark new motorway sections are 12 m wide, with shoulders of 3,0 and 1,5 m.


It is a recommendation only, written on the era when cars needed a repair every 1500 kilometers and the cost of tarmac was about nothing. It is good the see that the authorities focus on the road length instead of its width. In general, the AGR agreement has turned obsolete, and its value as a norm is zero or negative.


----------



## italystf

Gsus said:


> Nothing I`ve driven on in Scandinavia can compare to the crossection of some of the motorways in Italia (mostly outside the Autostrade-network). Really uncomfortable to pass a truck even with a small car.
> 
> South of Livorno (untolled motorway):
> https://www.google.no/maps/@43.4192...100&h=80&yaw=225.71361&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Narrow motorway on the Autostrade-network between Lucca and Viareggio:
> https://www.google.no/maps/@43.8574...4!1sTG4FC4pcCDsU0_HOiY686Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Both are signposted motorway


The first one is signposted as expressway (general speed limit of 110 instead of 130, lower requirements for width, curve radius, gradient,...).


----------



## Gsus

italystf said:


> The first one is signposted as expressway (general speed limit of 110 instead of 130, lower requirements for width, curve radius, gradient,...).


https://www.google.no/maps/@43.375689,10.489532,3a,75y,293.88h,85.13t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1siUPc-k_C0H-FauKN1IkjFw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

This is the sign at the start of the road some kilometers back at the junction with E80. But a blue "motorway-sign" might be expressway in Italy?


----------



## Agent 006

MattiG said:


> It is a recommendation only, written on the era when cars needed a repair every 1500 kilometers and the cost of tarmac was about nothing. It is good the see that the authorities focus on the road length instead of its width. In general, the AGR agreement has turned obsolete, and its value as a norm is zero or negative.


Yes, this is only a recommandation. Other parts of the agreement are absolute demands. My point is that it's ok to build 18,5/19 m roads, but these should not be signed motorway. Unfortunatelly this is done systematically in Scandinavia. Most of such roads are expressways elsewhere, especially newer ones. Even if there are even worse examples in other countries, mainly old stretches.


----------



## italystf

Gsus said:


> https://www.google.no/maps/@43.3756...4!1siUPc-k_C0H-FauKN1IkjFw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> This is the sign at the start of the road some kilometers back at the junction with E80. But a blue "motorway-sign" might be expressway in Italy?


Yes, in Italy the symbol is the same, but if it's green it means motorway, if it's blue it means expressway.


----------



## Gsus

italystf said:


> Yes, in Italy the symbol is the same, but if it's green it means motorway, if it's blue it means expressway.


Then that was my part of learning today 

Do you know the typical cross-sections of both of the roads on the pictures? The expressway felt like being about 15 meters wide, but that may have had something to do with the tall crash-barrier in the median.


----------



## MattiG

Agent 006 said:


> Yes, this is only a recommandation. Other parts of the agreement are absolute demands. My point is that it's ok to build 18,5/19 m roads, but these should not be signed motorway. Unfortunatelly this is done systematically in Scandinavia. Most of such roads are expressways elsewhere, especially newer ones. Even if there are even worse examples in other countries, mainly old stretches.


There is nothing in the AGR agreement forcing the member countries to do anything.


----------



## Agent 006

MattiG said:


> There is nothing in the AGR agreement forcing the member countries to do anything.


The term "shall" is also used in the agreement, but countries are off course free to break standards and demands in a treaty they sign. It's like the UN. We do not have an international police at this area eighter


----------



## italystf

Gsus said:


> Then that was my part of learning today
> 
> Do you know the typical cross-sections of both of the roads on the pictures? The expressway felt like being about 15 meters wide, but that may have had something to do with the tall crash-barrier in the median.


In Italy, according to a 2001 law, the minimum width for motorways is 25m and for expressways 22m. However, this applies only to new built\upgraded roads, while most of our network is older than 2001 (a motorway opened 40 years ago remains a motorway, even if it doesn't meet modern standards). I don't know the width of roads you linked, but some expressways built in the 1970s were as narrow as 14 meters!


----------



## MattiG

Agent 006 said:


> The term "shall" is also used in the agreement, but countries are off course free to break standards and demands in a treaty they sign. It's like the UN. We do not have an international police at this area eighter


 Right. As nobody is interested in enforcing an obsolete agreement, all the statements are recommendations only.

No country which has signed the AGR agreement, has implemented it as such. 

I believe that a Swedish road engineer in 2010's knows better what is better for today's Sweden than an UN-driven committee knew in 1970's.


----------



## sotonsi

MattiG said:


> I believe that a Swedish road engineer in 2010's knows better what is better for today's Sweden than an UN-driven committee knew in 1970's.


Absolutely, however Germany felt it necessary to submit these changes to the AGR last year: http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/doc/2014/sc1/ECE-TRANS-SC.1-2014-01e.pdf

And France and the Netherlands have also submitted amendments to the 'shall' requirements (rather than the route descriptions*) in the last 10 years.

*Hungary, Estonia, Turkey, Bulgaria, Sweden and Norway submitted changes to route descriptions in the last 10 years.


----------



## MattiG

sotonsi said:


> Absolutely, however Germany felt it necessary to submit these changes to the AGR last year: http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/doc/2014/sc1/ECE-TRANS-SC.1-2014-01e.pdf
> 
> And France and the Netherlands have also submitted amendments to the 'shall' requirements (rather than the route descriptions*) in the last 10 years.
> 
> *Hungary, Estonia, Turkey, Bulgaria, Sweden and Norway submitted changes to route descriptions in the last 10 years.


 Sure. There are of people being paid for keeping the System up and running. However, this does not imply that the System would deliver any value to other people.

Bringing down national bureaucratic structures is difficult even if they have lost their importance. For international ones, it is almost impossible.


----------



## sotonsi

MattiG said:


> Sure. There are of people being paid for keeping the System up and running.


A half an hour meeting of about 8 nationally-employed officials every 5 years or so, or a 15 minute agenda item in a larger meeting (both as - and the national organisations spending perhaps as much as a few person-days creating a proposal at about one proposal per year. That's so 'people getting paid' and 'the System'. The back end, international agreement*, side of the AGR (E roads) would surely have a high end estimate of costs in the vicinity of €5000/year. :nuts:

I'm with you on international bureaucracy being impossible to get rid of, and famously wasteful (the attempts to get the Greek taxpayer to again take on crippling debt in order to bail out their stupid creditors who knew that Greece could never have paid back, but loaned them the money anyway, in order for the Greek taxpayers to once again be sacrificed to save the Euro (which is really what is being bailed out)), on the EU/ECB/IMF side a whopping €2 million on cutlery alone), however the UNECE's 'bureaucracy' in the area of transport is a website, an annual conference (with about 150 delegates) with the aim being knowledge sharing, and a handful of staff members organising it. The UNECE's Transport Cooperation is complete chump change, with the whole shebang costing hardly anything.

*which is binding on those that ratify it ('shall', etc), but with no consequences from the UNECE for ignoring it - perhaps as (eg here where the Kazakh government objected, and then relented to some of the proposals due to the poor standard/non-existence of some proposed E roads) the UNECE are the body that care the least about the minimum standards.


----------



## Shifty2k5

In September 2012, Metasmurf posted a very comprehensive update on the state of the E4 in Northern Sweden. He made a map and a list of the current status of the road and which parts were U/C and under planning. His post can be seen here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95812592&postcount=1435

I thought it would be interesting to see how it turned out. Now, almost 3 years later, a surprisingly large part of the E4 from Sundsvall to Haparanda has been rebuilt to either 2+1 or 2+2 status. I will start by looking at the northernmost part, from Piteå to Haparanda.

Metasmurfs original map looked like this:

*Green* = Motorway
*Light green* = Motortrafikled
*Yellow* = Grade separated 2+1, essentially up to motortrafikled standard.
*Orange* = Grade separated 2+2, essentially up to motortrafikled/motorway standard
*Blue* = 2+1 with at grade intersections or mixed grade separated/at grade.
*Dark Blue* = 2+2 with at grade intersections or mixed grade separated/at grade.
*Black* = Regular 2-lane road
*Red* = Slow speed 2-lane road/city street with two our four lanes, traffic lights, roundabouts etc.
*Brown* = Under construction











Today, it looks like this:










1. Piteå - Boviken 6,5km Motorway (Sweden's northernmost stretch of motorway).
2. Boviken - Rosvik 14km 2-lane road.
3. Rosvik - Ersnäs 10km 2+1, no grade separation.
4. Through Ersnäs/Trafikplats Ersnäs 1,7km. U/C. Building of one grade separated intersection and widening to 2+2.
5. Ersnäs - Gäddvik 10,5km 2+2, mostly grade separated.
6. Gäddvik - Rutvik 9km 2+1 grade separated classified as motortrafikled (Sweden's northernmost).
7. Rutvik - Nickbyn 8km 2+1, one grade separated intersection.
8. Nickbyn - Persön 2km Upgrade to 2+1 with barrier, no grade separation.
9. Persön - Börjeslandet 4km 2+1 one grade separated intsecton.
10. Through Börjeslandet 1,5km 2-lane road.
11. Börjeslandet - Kalix 51km 2+1, partly grade separated.
12. Through Kalix 2,5km 2-lane road with mostly roundabouts.
13. Kalix - Sangis 17,5km 2-lane road with two grade separated intersections.
14. Through Sangis 1,7km 2-lane village thoroughfare.
15. Sangis - Harrioja 10km 2-lane road.
16. Harrioja - Salmis 12,5km 2+1 no grade separation.
17. Salmis - Haparanda 7km 2-lane road.
18. Haparanda - Swe/Fin border 2-lane road with roundabouts.

The major changes are:

2. Boviken - Rosvik: 14 km new 2+1 road as of 2015
8. Nickbyn - Persön: New 2+1 road, completion date unknown
10. Through Börjeslandet: Construction imminent, date unknown.
12. Through Kalix: New 2+1 road, finished 2015
13. Kalix - Lappbäcken: 2+1 road, finished 2014


----------



## italystf

Is there a plan to make E4 a motorway all the way from Malmo to Haparanda? Or simply traffic volumes in the north don't justify it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Stockholm Bypass tunnels have been given new names;

http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...ellt/2015-07/2015-07/huvudtunnlar-byter-namn/

Main tunnel northbound: Barkaby Tunnel
Main tunnel southbound: Skärholm Tunnel
North tunnel northbound: Akalla Tunnel
North tunnel southbound: Hästa Tunnel










http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/P...ellt/2015-07/2015-07/huvudtunnlar-byter-namn/


----------



## Swede

italystf said:


> Is there a plan to make E4 a motorway all the way from Malmo to Haparanda? Or simply traffic volumes in the north don't justify it?


Traffic volumes simply don't justify it.


----------



## OulaL

When considering the volumes at E4 until land border crossing in Haparanda, it is worth noting that the majority of the Swedish population lives more south than entire Finland.


----------



## Swede

OulaL said:


> When considering the volumes at E4 until land border crossing in Haparanda, it is worth noting that the majority of the Swedish population lives more south than entire Finland.


Yeah, the demographic center of Sweden (last time SCB did the calculation in 2007) is en Hjortkvarn ("Deer-mill"): https://www.google.se/maps/place/69...m2!3m1!1s0x465bff404408c0db:0xa00fef5b28cdac0


----------



## Shifty2k5

Some new info regarding the tolls on the new bridges in Motala and Sundsvall.

*Sundsvall:*
Februari 2015: 201 000 vehicles crossed, 16 000 of those were foreigners. So 8 %.
Total billing: 1 927 000 kr, so rougly 10 kr per vehicle (including trucks).

*Motala:*
Februari 2015: 149 000 vehicles crossed, 14 000 of those were foreigners. 9 %.
Total billing: 768 000 kr.

However, 36 % of the foreign vehicles could not be billed due to difficulties with finding out addresses and names of registered owners.

Source: http://blogg.gp.se/trafikbloggen/2015/03/26/27-miljoner-kronor-till-avgiftsbroarna/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's quite a high share of foreigners.


----------



## MattiG

Swede said:


> Yeah, the demographic center of Sweden (last time SCB did the calculation in 2007) is en Hjortkvarn ("Deer-mill"): https://www.google.se/maps/place/69...m2!3m1!1s0x465bff404408c0db:0xa00fef5b28cdac0


Hjortkvarn is about 250 kilometres more south than the demographic center of Finland, which currently lies in the village of Sotjala in Hauho, Hämeenlinna. The difference is much less than one could guess.

https://www.google.se/maps/place/14...m2!3m1!1s0x468e50f047b1300b:0xa00b553b98e3470

This Finnish Weber point is constantly moving to the south at a rate of about one kilometer a year. Interesting enough, the current position is almost exactly to the north of my place, at a distance of 108 km.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Here's an interesting photo of the E4 outside Jönköping, taken in 1964.









Source: jp.se


----------



## ETSman

New bridge in Sundsvall.


----------



## OAQP

What happened to the car on the picture?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The concrete came crashing down. The car was parked there, it was unoccupied at the time of the incident.

http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/40-ton-betong-krossade-bil/


----------



## ETSman

No one was hurt. The pillar that fell doesn't have any supporting role for the bridge. They are starting an investigation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An agreement for new infrastructure in and around Norrköping includes a new ring road along the eastern and northern side of the city.


----------



## RV

2+2? Interesting, Sweden still constructs city-motorways (which is good).


----------



## riiga

^^ I doubt the standard will be anything near a proper city motorway. Currently the E 22 (Söderleden) is narrow 2+2 with subpar entrace ramps (yield/stop) and a 70 km/h speed limit. It's not signed as motorway or expressway either.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Never mind


----------



## NordikNerd

*Old Texaco Roadmap*









*Old Texaco Road map*










*Östergötland. *The E4 motorway Linköping bypass is planned but not built yet.

















Motorways in southern Skåne, Sweden. The E22 was called road 15 & E66. The E65 was called E14.









The E18 Stockholm-Västerås is only partially motorway yet, but the whole stretch is marked as planned on the map.









The E6 north of Göteborg is a motorway to St. Höga.








The E4 Stockholm-Norrköping is not motorway all the way. The Järna-Lästringe motorway-stretch is planned


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Some randoms from Skåne.

*E4 east of Helsingborg*









From here


*E6 *








From here


----------



## NordikNerd

^^The E6 at Landskrona is really busy with trucks.









From Landskrona to Björnsholm, Kalmar län. This is where the road 35 meets the E22 which is a 2+1 road here.









The *E22 *with wire barrier.









The county road 213 to the left. Björnsholm is to the right. What does the 212,2 blue sign mean?


----------



## Mirror's Edge

*^^Yes always trucks on E6, disproportionate amounts.*









*Picture from this article *




















*But there is a passing ban for trucks and police is stopping offenders.*


----------



## Ingenioren

Mirror's Edge said:


> Some randoms from Skåne.
> 
> *E4 east of Helsingborg*
> http://www.moderat.se/sites/default/files/styles/slideshow/public/skansk_motorvag.jpg?itok=VWE0SCN9


This is E6/E20, just north of Hallandsås


----------



## RV

Ingenioren said:


> This is E6/E20, just north of Hallandsås


Yeah, the third lane shows it. We have also those third climb lines in few spots in Finland - and that one seems really justified. Trucks like near our border with Russia (except we don't have a motorway there yet, but it's U/C)!


----------



## gincan

NordikNerd said:


> ^^The E6 at Landskrona is really busy with trucks.


A lot of it is going to Norway, improving the rail corridor between Oslo and Malmö and transfer the transit trucks to freight trains should free up most of the capacity issues the road has right now. But I guess the Swedish politicians lack the "cojones" to demand Norway to step up on the issue.


----------



## Swede

gincan said:


> A lot of it is going to Norway, improving the rail corridor between Oslo and Malmö and transfer the transit trucks to freight trains should free up most of the capacity issues the road has right now. But I guess the Swedish politicians lack the "cojones" to demand Norway to step up on the issue.


Most of the rail is in Sweden though, and a major hurdle for that connection will be done come winter when Hallandssåstunneln finally opens.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Ingenioren said:


> This is E6/E20, just north of Hallandsås


My bad, I believed the politicians who hosted the article and claimed it was E4...

I rarely go that far north, so I don't remember the incline on E4 or the decent at Båstad well anymore.


----------



## gincan

Swede said:


> Most of the rail is in Sweden though, and a major hurdle for that connection will be done come winter when Hallandssåstunneln finally opens.


Yes, but it isn't enough. Norway is growing faster now than in the past, over 50K increase year over year. Most of the imports are trucked in through Sweden so cooperation is a must. 

The existing railroad is not nearly enough even when it finally become a doubble tracked railroad all the way between Malmö and Oslo. We are talking about thousands of trucks every day, one freight train can take 30-40 trucks.

Norway can't expect that Sweden will bear the cost of their growing economy without some cooperation on solving the ever increasing congestion on E6.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to the Vegkart of Statens Vegvesen, the average truck share on E6 at Svinesund is 16% at 14468 vehicles per day. That's 2.315 trucks per day, that's not high at all. Most major border crossings in central/western Europe into Germany carry over 10,000 trucks per day.

I drove E6 last year from Malmö to Svinesund and the amount of trucks really tapers off north of Göteborg.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4, Stockholm Bypass*

*Implenia wins major order in Sweden for CHF 235 million*

Implenia was awarded a major infrastructure order in Sweden. The "Förbifart Stockholm" bypass is creating a new north-south link on the edge of the capital city. Among four competitors Implenia is to handle the first construction section, Lot FSE 403. Contracts were signed today with the awarding body, the Swedish Transport Administration (Trafikverket). The order, which includes execution of the project as well as some of the planning, is worth around CHF 235 million (SEK 2.1 billion).

The section awarded to Implenia includes the two three-lane main shafts of the Johannelund Tunnel, which have a total length of 7.2 kilometres. The order also includes four single-lane entry and exit ramps, four access tunnels, several cross-shafts as well as electricity and ventilation stations. The lot is the first of six tunnel construction jobs awarded in connection with the bypass. 








Full press release: http://www.implenia.com/en/media/media-releases?year=2015#2015-08-18-268

Implenia is the largest construction company in Switzerland. It acquired Bilfinger in late 2014.


----------



## gincan

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to the Vegkart of Statens Vegvesen, the average truck share on E6 at Svinesund is 16% at 14468 vehicles per day. That's 2.315 trucks per day, that's not high at all. Most major border crossings in central/western Europe into Germany carry over 10,000 trucks per day.


Yes, but growth is very fast right now, truck traffic has trippled in less than a decade and will double again by the end of this decade. Norway is forcasted to add another 1 million to its population in the next 2 decades and that is without including war refugees from the middle east.

http://www.ssb.no/en/befolkning/statistikker/folkfram/aar/2014-06-17

http://populationpyramid.net/norway/2015/


----------



## Mirror's Edge

*Really swanky visitor center on the new highway in Bohus, hope this is coming to more roads already built.
Sorta like the Mirador spots in Spain.*


----------



## MattiG

Mirror's Edge said:


> *Really swanky visitor center on the new highway in Bohus, hope this is coming to more roads already built.
> Sorta like the Mirador spots in Spain.*


I tried to figure out if there something special visible there. The service area does not lie next to the rock carvings, does it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There's also a nice viewing area along E6 northbound just north of Stenungsund.


----------



## ETSman

Autobahnftw said:


> Is there any reason for the 100 km/h limit? The road seems to be fine so it must be political:bash:


I always drive 120km/h there haha


----------



## ETSman

R40


----------



## keber

^^ Again no emergency lane - how much cost was saved and how much nature was razed less?

ALso, will Stockholm congestion charge still be free for foreigners? It was 2 years ago.


----------



## Swede

keber said:


> ALso, will Stockholm congestion charge still be free for foreigners? It was 2 years ago.


It is not free. 
https://www.transportstyrelsen.se/en/road/Congestion-taxes-in-Stockholm-and-Goteborg/


----------



## MattiG

Swede said:


> It is not free.
> https://www.transportstyrelsen.se/en/road/Congestion-taxes-in-Stockholm-and-Goteborg/


Yes. The same applies to the Motala bridge. The billing company sends invoices of 0.60 euro and more to the car owners. I am quite sure that most transactions create more cost than income to the state of Sweden. But principles are important. Especially in Sweden.

The question of the 500 SEK penalty fee for a late payment is interesting in terms of legislation. Sending invoices to citizens with the interest rate of one million (!) per cent is illegal at least in Finland, and subject to jail. Perhaps a receiver of such an invoice should sue King Karl XVI Gustav for shylocking.


----------



## Autobahnftw

keber said:


> ^^ Again no emergency lane - how much cost was saved and how much nature was razed less?
> 
> ALso, will Stockholm congestion charge still be free for foreigners? It was 2 years ago.


Actually there is one but it is only 2m which means it barely can handle its purposehno:


----------



## Shifty2k5

Autobahnftw said:


> Actually there is one but it is only 2m which means it barely can handle its purposehno:


The width is 21,5 m which is a lot for a modern Swedish motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sufficient to allow 110 km/h apparently. As discussed in the Czech thread, they have a 22.5 meter wide expressway with an 80 km/h design speed (Vmax=90).


----------



## Nils de Gothia

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sufficient to allow 110 km/h apparently. As discussed in the Czech thread, they have a 22.5 meter wide expressway with an 80 km/h design speed (Vmax=90).


Anyway, the width itself is less important, sight distance, curve radius, climbings more so. Traffic intense motorways of Sweden have the old standard, 26,5m from edge to edge excluding soft shoulders. By the way, te 21,5 section is also measuered from edge to edge, not including the soft shoulders. Keeping the old requirements would essentially mean less of kms high standard roads. Traffic intense motorways are already done. The roads you look at wouldn´ t have a chance at motorway standard by continental means.


----------



## loefet

Also, cars, information and rescue/recovery have been significantly improved over the years, so the question is. Do you really need massive shoulders on a modern motorway?

I also guess that it have with traffic flow as well, high AADT roads would require to have all lanes open as much as possible, meaning a wide shoulder makes more sense, but these motorways that are built in a more rural setting that don't have that much traffic in comparison, then they could sacrifice one lane over a short period to get the obstacle out of the way, and quick information is a good help to aid the problem.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen only a few recent-built motorways with no shoulders or narrow shoulders. Most countries still incorporate a standard shoulder in the motorway design, so apparently there is still a need for it. 

A16, Switzerland

IMG_5020 by European Roads, on Flickr

A29, France

A29-7 by European Roads, on Flickr

PR-23, Denmark

Kalundborgmotorvej-8 by European Roads, on Flickr

E6, Sweden

E6-323 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Highway89

In Spain, the average section is 1+3.5+3.5+*2.5* for a design speed of 120 km/h and it feels comfortable -at least for me. In fact, there are plans to raise the speed limit up to 130 km/h in some sections, and some people are even asking for a 140 km/h limit.

Anyway, I don't think a 2 m wide shoulder is wrong if the expected AADT is low. Spanish motorways have quite a low AADT (compared to Germany or Italy) and most times I've come across a vehicle stopped on the right shoulder (usually some road maintenance van) I've had enough time and space to move to the left lane without needing to reduce speed drastically or compromising safety. Probably this is the case in rural Sweden too.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

The Estonian Road Administration has also decided to start following the Swedish motorway standards when building new dual carriageways, at least when it comes to the cross section. Speed limit will be either 100km/h or 110 km/h.

Cross section for the future expansion of Tallinn bypass:









Cross section for T2/E23 between Kose and Mäo (if it gets built):


----------



## NordikNerd

*Road 34* south of Linköping a 2+1 road with a barrier, it seems like the barrier is assembled by joints every meter or so, seemingly because they are supposed to brake if a car crashes into it. Is the whole barrier made of steel ?









A motorcycle on the road 34 in late october.


----------



## loefet

NordikNerd said:


> *Road 34* south of Linköping a 2+1 road with a barrier, it seems like the barrier is assembled by joints every meter or so, seemingly because they are supposed to brake if a car crashes into it. Is the whole barrier made of steel ?


Not sure on if it is supposed to break if hit, I'm pretty sure that it's designed to stay in one piece to really keep out the vehicle to hit the oncoming traffic or else it won't do much good as a barrier to separate the lanes. The reason why it have so many joints may be to make it easier to ship and install. A short and somewhat light section could be installed by hand with little help of heavy machinery.
Yes, it's made of steel. This particular barrier is called Z ellipse and you can read more about it at the manufacturer: http://www.varmforzinkning.se/Vagskydd

Another interesting thing, while we are on the subject on median barriers, might be this document on how to disassemble various barriers on specifically 2+1 roads in case of emergency: http://www.t-olycka.se/index.php/component/dropfiles/?task=frontfile.download&id=88


----------



## Nikolaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've seen only a few recent-built motorways with no shoulders or narrow shoulders. Most countries still incorporate a standard shoulder in the motorway design, so apparently there is still a need for it.
> 
> A16, Switzerland
> 
> IMG_5020 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> A29, France
> 
> A29-7 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> PR-23, Denmark
> 
> Kalundborgmotorvej-8 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> E6, Sweden
> 
> E6-323 by European Roads, on Flickr


The Danish Route 23 motorway section on the photograph is not a new motorway, but an older expressway adapted to motorway with crash barriers in the median and junctions re-modelled. New constructed sections of the Route 23 motorway will be built according to Danish Motorway standards for new motorways which is 30 m (28 m from edge-to-edge and 1 m soft shoulders on each side). The paved sholders are 3 m on the outside and 1 m towards the median
Page 9: http://www.vejdirektoratet.dk/DA/ve...ktet/Documents/Rute_23_VVM_sammenfattende.pdf


----------



## Autobahnftw

When will we see e18 on bridges south of grums and karlskoga? It feels like it wont happen in the next 50 years but it would be a very nice road:cheers:
Someone know were i can find more information about these projects?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E22 Rinkabyholm*

Construction started on the Rinkabyholm bypass, just west of Kalmar. It will be mostly a 2+1 road, but a short segment that is combined with riksväg 25 will be a 2x2 motorway. It includes a new interchange at the location of the current E22 / Riksväg 25 roundabout, and a new interchange at the future E22 / Riksväg 25 split about 1.5 km west of there. The bypass is planned to open on 15 June 2018.

http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig...r-lan/E22-genom-Kalmar/E22-forbi-Rinkabyholm/


----------



## Autobahnftw

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction started on the Rinkabyholm bypass, just west of Kalmar. It will be mostly a 2+1 road, but a short segment that is combined with riksväg 25 will be a 2x2 motorway. It includes a new interchange at the location of the current E22 / Riksväg 25 roundabout, and a new interchange at the future E22 / Riksväg 25 split about 1.5 km west of there. The bypass is planned to open on 15 June 2018.
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig...r-lan/E22-genom-Kalmar/E22-forbi-Rinkabyholm/


It should have been motorway the whole part as it is prepared for it in the south. Its 4 km extra motorway on flat terrainhno:

Another news about e22 is that the bypass at söderköping will have a aqueduct instead of opening bridge. Just hoping it will be prepared for motorway as expanding will be hard in the future http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig...oping/2015-11/ja-till-akvedukt-i-soderkoping/


----------



## dj4life

Traffic over the new bridge in Sundsvall (Sundsvallsbron) - a new section of E4:

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 30, 2015, #1 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 30, 2015, #2 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 30, 2015, #3 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr

Traffic - Light trail shot by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ Sweden actually uses the E-numbers though, like also Belgium

Whereas for comparison on Germany or France the numbers exist but are rarely signed and the state numbers have prominence


----------



## hammersklavier

Right. I think the Scandinavians and Belgians are leading the way (and the Brits are the laggards). That's why I don't get why people are complaining about it.


----------



## MichiH

hammersklavier said:


> Right. I think the Scandinavians and Belgians are leading the way (and the Brits are the laggards). That's why I don't get why people are complaining about it.


E numbering is signposted in Germany but not used at all. I'm very interested in Autobahns but I've no idea about the correct E number of my neighboring Autobahn. I looked it up now, it's E41 .

It's quite strange because the continuing *A3 *(770km from the Netherlands to Austria) has the following E numbers: *E35 *(300km), *E42 *(45km), *E41 *(75km), *E43 *(22km), *E45 *(100km), *E56 *(225km) :nuts:. No one is using anything else than A3 when talking about this Autobahn.....................


----------



## NordikNerd

*Preserve the e-numbering system*



Mirror's Edge said:


> E-nrs are useless in Sweden anyway, all roads should be Rv instead.
> Bring back the old nrs ASAP.


I am totally against renaming the E4. The designation E4 is deeply rooted in people's minds and the green e-numbering is in use in many countries as a sign for an international road. The yellow Rv1 sign you posted looks very old fashioned and would perfectly serve as a sign for a historical route or as an alternative route for those who dont want to drive on the motorways.

Let the E-roads remain being main roads that differ from other national Rv-roads because they lead to an international border or a ferry-harbour with connections to continental europe.









The E4 116 km south of Stockholm








The E47 north of Rödby, Denmark








The E65 i northwestern Poland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

hammersklavier said:


> Right. I think the Scandinavians and Belgians are leading the way (and the Brits are the laggards). That's why I don't get why people are complaining about it.


The E-route network was overlaid over the national routes in the 1950s. These national routes, which later evolved into motorways, primarily served domestic interests, they were not designed to form an international system. 

For one thing, in many countries the road network does not form a grid, but the numbering system does, which means logical routes will have to use numerous E-numbers, while E-routes follow routes that are not logical, like E25, E28 or E44. Even in Norway, E6 is not the main road from Oslo to Trondheim (that would be Rv. 3). 

That's why the E-road system is not used in practice in many countries, even if they are signed, almost nobody in Germany, France, Spain, Netherlands, Portugal or Austria would refer chiefly to the E-route numbers, they would use the national A-numbering system. 

In addition, in many countries where E-routes are signed, they are only signed along the route itself. These numbers are often not signed on roads leading up to an E-route, or on the onramp of a E-route motorway. You would often only see the national road number.

In Denmark, there have been many new motorways built in the past 20 years that are not E-routes. But their administrative numbering is not as suitable for E20 and E45, as they change numbers too frequently. For instance E20 in Denmark is administratively designated M3, M10, M20, M25, M40, M50 & M52. These M-numbers are not widely known.


----------



## sotonsi

hammersklavier said:


> (and the Brits are the laggards).


Heh! pick an example that has actually ratified the agreement and doesn't sign them. I'm pretty sure that Russia doesn't, and none of the -stans do.

Germany signs them really poorly - only on confirmation signs, and then only on motorways (see also, Ireland, which also didn't ratify the agreement) and only some of the time.

And it's not like Britain is joined to the mainland. You don't see calls for Cyprus, Iceland and Malta to have E roads (ignoring the E roads in Cyprus that are part of a national system), so what makes the British isles different here?

It's only really Swedes, Danes, Norwegians, Belgians and a few hobbyists (myself included) that care about E roads as route numbers for navigation rather than signifying that a route is important or whatever (eg Romania). The Dutch roadgeeks, for instance, think they are a total waste of time at best, and very unhelpful in many cases.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ I remember trying to use my Google maps for GPS driving in Poland
It would only talk of E-routes and only show E-routes, meanwhile virtually all signs with DK number only :lol: (aside from new autostrada)
I got to learn the equivalents fast...


----------



## Uppsala

I don't want to remove the E-numbers in Sweden. But I believe its time for that Sweden should introduce a national numbering system. The national system should be introduced in parallel with the E-numbers. So it will not remove the E-numbers, but only supplement with national numbers.

E4 from Helsingborg to Gävle and Hudiksvall be signed M1 or A1. E6 from Trelleborg to the Norwegian border M2 and A2. Parts that are not motorway on the E4 can be signed just 1. Motorways and even Expressways can be called the M1 or A1, like they do in Switzerland.

I think it is better to motorways and Expressways get A-numbers than M-numbers. More people understand the A-numbers, even Swedes. A can mean the A-Class, the highest standard, or where the Autobahn / Autostrada are words that Swedes are familiar with.


----------



## hammersklavier

ChrisZwolle said:


> The E-route network was overlaid over the national routes in the 1950s. These national routes, which later evolved into motorways, primarily served domestic interests, they were not designed to form an international system.
> 
> For one thing, in many countries the road network does not form a grid, but the numbering system does, which means logical routes will have to use numerous E-numbers, while E-routes follow routes that are not logical, like E25, E28 or E44. Even in Norway, E6 is not the main road from Oslo to Trondheim (that would be Rv. 3).
> 
> That's why the E-road system is not used in practice in many countries, even if they are signed, almost nobody in Germany, France, Spain, Netherlands, Portugal or Austria would refer chiefly to the E-route numbers, they would use the national A-numbering system.
> 
> In addition, in many countries where E-routes are signed, they are only signed along the route itself. These numbers are often not signed on roads leading up to an E-route, or on the onramp of a E-route motorway. You would often only see the national road number.
> 
> In Denmark, there have been many new motorways built in the past 20 years that are not E-routes. But their administrative numbering is not as suitable for E20 and E45, as they change numbers too frequently. For instance E20 in Denmark is administratively designated M3, M10, M20, M25, M40, M50 & M52. These M-numbers are not widely known.


The problem with this argument is that it can also be applied to U.S. states -- particularly states that were building or had recently completed turnpikes (recall that 'turnpike' was the most common term for limited-access highways in the U.S. prior to the Interstate Highway Act).

For example, consider Ohio. This was the plan for their regional road network in the 1940s:










This is Ohio's current Interstate network:










Note the Ohio Turnpike, in red. Do you know how many Interstate designations that road has? I'll tell you. _Three._ I-80/I-90 in the west, I-80 as it dips under Cleveland to Akron and Youngstown, and I-76 east of Youngstown. That's about par for the course for the E-numbers on your Dutch and German motorways, as well as for other pre-Interstate highways that got Interstate designations. It means that that particular argument against wider adoption of E-numbers is fundamentally ungrounded, from an American perspective.

Coming back to the thread topic, that's also why Sweden's highway system is so legible. The hierarchy functions as: E-roads for the international links, national highways below. It works in fundamentally the same way as the Interstates and U.S. Highways, and being able to create legible continent-wide networks is one of the relatively few transportation-related things Americans actually _excel_ at.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ It's sort of legible but the E-routes kind of avoid imparting a standard of class unlike Interstate routes (though, very much akin to US-routes). Sometimes on E-road you can legally run 125 mph safely and sometimes it is barely covered with asphalt :lol:

But - is Sweden really an international transit-country? Germany certainly is, maybe Poland and France, but Sweden being so north and covered with water... maybe is less relevant just from geography.


----------



## 1772

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ It's sort of legible but the E-routes kind of avoid imparting a standard of class unlike Interstate routes (though, very much akin to US-routes). Sometimes on E-road you can legally run 125 mph safely and sometimes it is barely covered with asphalt :lol:
> 
> But - is Sweden really an international transit-country? Germany certainly is, maybe Poland and France, but Sweden being so north and covered with water... maybe is less relevant just from geography.


I would say it is. 
Most, if not all, transit from continental Europe to Norway and Finland goes through Sweden. 
Quite alot to the baltic states aswell.


----------



## Uppsala

1772 said:


> I would say it is.
> Most, if not all, transit from continental Europe to Norway and Finland goes through Sweden.
> Quite alot to the baltic states aswell.



Also some traffic to Russia aswell.

So yes, Sweden is really an international transit-country in Europe


----------



## metasmurf

We have traffic from Norway to Norway as well in traffic going from southern Norway to Finnmark


----------



## MattiG

As the E-numbering system is obsolete and because it has never brought a real value, my proposal is to just drop it. 

Sweden can, of course, retain the current numbering including the white on green signs. The ex-E roads might be called express roads.

That would allow Sweden to decide on their numbering system by themselves. If that were too scary a single step to take, they could set up a temporary procedure for the next ten years: Ask King of Norway for a permission to change the road numbers.


----------



## hammersklavier

MattiG said:


> As the E-numbering system is obsolete and because it has never brought a real value, my proposal is to just drop it.
> 
> Sweden can, of course, retain the current numbering including the white on green signs. The ex-E roads might be called express roads.
> 
> That would allow Sweden to decide on their numbering system by themselves. If that were too scary a single step to take, they could set up a temporary procedure for the next ten years: Ask King of Norway for a permission to change the road numbers.


head meet desk


----------



## sotonsi

hammersklavier said:


> head meet desk


MattiG is rather extreme in his views, but he's right - the E Road system, as it stands, is pretty pointless, and its benefit of them is minimal.

If Sweden (and Norway) cared about improving international travel, then the Tornio-Stockholm-Helsingborg road would be E55. Oh, and the E6 would also be numbered better. Either that, or they would have been adamant not to change their other roads to the new system.

The E4 and E6 are just one of many silly foibles that make the system useless - the strict grid makes many routes silly (eg zig-zagging).


----------



## TrojaA

I have to admit, that in general I really like the idea of the E-Roads, but the implementation is rubbish for most countries. It works for Norway, Sweden and Denmark somehow, but in central/western Europe the motorways aren't following the grid-system. This results in these totally non-sense fragmentation of one motorway-stretch into several E-Routes.
Still the system could work, if all the E-Numbers were rerouted. However then a new scheme is necessary and all signs need to be changed. (Less problem for countries like Germany, where nearly no sign apart from most confirmation signs)

On the other hand I don't find the E-Routes very useful at the moment. In the EU alone, each member is independent and so it's more like an U.S. citizen crossing the Canadian border, than crossing the state border of Maryland and Pennsylvania.
So I never struggeled with local motorway numbering, because I've never hold the thought in my mind, that there's a continuous European motorway network. Not only the numbering will change if you cross a inner European border, but also the design of the signs, the language (in most cases) and road surfacing marking are also totally different. So there's not even a visual consistency.








Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_surface_marking#/media/File:Fahrbahnmarkierung.png


----------



## sotonsi

TrojaA said:


> in central/western Europe the motorways aren't following the grid-system.


Which is fine with a less rigid grid - the issue is not so much the grid-system as much as the poor (over-strict) implementation of it (meaning that the old system was probably better).


> This results in these totally non-sense fragmentation of one motorway-stretch into several E-Routes.


TBH, the most useful bit of the E road network is when a route uses several national numbers. That the German A3 is multiple E roads is fine, because if you want to travel the length of it, it still has one number 'A3'. But if you want to travel from Dusseldorf to Freibourg, you can (well, if the Germans signed them a bit better) follow the E35, rather than A3-A67-A5.


> In the EU alone, each member is independent


:lol:

OK, transport policy is fairly decentralised, but Gibraltar (on the United Nations list of Non-Self-Governing Territories, despite being self-governing and not wanting independence) has more independence from the UK than the UK (including Gibraltar) has from the EU. And the UK is a country with a fair few opt outs - other member states are less independent (and many have chosen to be so).


> and so it's more like an U.S. citizen crossing the Canadian border, than crossing the state border of Maryland and Pennsylvania.


Even with the collapse of Schengen, it's far more like the latter than the former. Actually, going into Canada isn't too bad, it's just the other way back that is awful.


> So I never struggeled with local motorway numbering, because I've never hold the thought in my mind, that there's a continuous European motorway network.


Certainly there's nowhere near the level of centralised planning. There's TEN-T, TEM, other EU and UNECE corridors, but there's less of them than the NHS, HPC, ADHS, etc.

That said, the French network has got less Paris-centric in recent years, with more focus on transiting traffic (eg the A26 'Autoroute des Anglais'). That's the extreme example, as most places served the transiting traffic as part of serving their national needs, but certainly they are still pretty much designed for national needs, rather than continental needs (though, obviously, there's lots of overlap).

The interstate network was planned and build by the Feds (with the help of the states) and, while incorporating the pre-existing roads, there wasn't many already built at the time. Add in the pretty tight bounds when it comes to directional signage in the US (Europe doesn't have that, with the Vienna convention being rather broad on such things).

E Roads, on the other hand, were - like US routes - great at pointing out (now there's some grey area) which roads were the main ones in a time before widespread motorways and now are a bit of a faded relic (with almost none of the cultural iconic status). They are definitely not, however, the equivalent of Interstates. Perhaps the EU, within it's borders (plus Switzerland and Norway, as they have signed up to TEN-T) could make an interstate-style network of freeways. Though I'd argue for a non-grid numbering system!


----------



## Nils de Gothia

I don´t like the "new" E-Road numbering system. Supposedly logic, but so theoretic that no one cares about it. Road numbers should follow natural routes. I don´t like the Interstate numbering either, but it´s smarter than that of the E-Roads. What is the point of a system that gives you information of the type " oh am I driving east-west or north -south? Am I in the northern part of the country or the southern? I´ll check the road number at the next signing, then I´ll be sure" OMG. Useless.


----------



## 1772

Why are people so obsessed with numbers? Write about cool projects.


----------



## Swede

Only in Swedish so far:


----------



## Swede

NordikNerd said:


> Many trucks on this road. I as a bicyclist am looking forward to the new bikepath at Eda which makes it much easier to bicycle from Brokind to Rimforsa without having to worry about the trucks passing by on road 34.


Hopefully this is a sign of Trafikverket turning around on this issue and start building bike infra instead of when turning 1+1 into 1+2 roads in essence banning bicycling on those roads and thus making biking so much more difficult.


----------



## ETSman

We worked in Borås the other day so I took some snaps with my mobile on the new R40 towards Borås. PS it's my colleagues car so it's messy  Also, you can see the motorway in google maps 






















































*Hökerummotet*











:cheers:


----------



## Mathias Olsen

ETSman said:


> We worked in Borås the other day so I took some snaps with my mobile on the new R40 towards Borås.


The R40 section between Dållebo and Hester was opened on October 17, 2015. The good news is that we can travel almost all sections on a motorway from Goteborg to Stockholm.


----------



## ETSman

^^ Yes, it opened in october. There is just 40 minutes drive from ulricehamn to jönköping, but it's a very good 2+1 road


----------



## Ingenioren

Mathias Olsen said:


> The R40 section between Dållebo and Hester was opened on October 17, 2015. The good news is that we can travel on a motorway from Southern Norway via Goteborg to Stockholm on most part.


Would you really chose that route? It's nearly 200km longer than E18.


----------



## ETSman

^^ this route is better for vehicles coming from south...altough there is E4. But for vehicles driving the E20 this route is much better 


aNyone who has info about R40 going all the way to jönköping? I have a friend there and he said that they are planning to extend the motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I drove across the Öresund Bridge yesterday and I used the credit card lane. They charged me as a large van, almost 1000 DKK. I went to the customer service and they debited my account.


----------



## Ingenioren

Depends, what was mentioned here was Southern Norway - Stockholm. The Rv40 is not a good alternative for this route no matter if going via Moss, Drøbak, or Strömstad.


----------



## Shifty2k5

ETSman said:


> ^^ this route is better for vehicles coming from south...altough there is E4. But for vehicles driving the E20 this route is much better
> 
> 
> aNyone who has info about R40 going all the way to jönköping? I have a friend there and he said that they are planning to extend the motorway


I very recently read in a newsletter that circulates among construction firms in jönköpings län, that the local region is looking for a "samordnare" who will work with a possible extension of the motorway from ulricehamn to jönköping. Not very concrete but at least it's something. 

The biggest up and coming project in the area is the widening of road 26/47 from Jönköping to Mullsjö, roughly 20 km of new 2+1 road. Starts this autumn or early next year. Svevia won the tender.


----------



## ETSman

^^ Who are the two main competitiors? Svevia and PEAB?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I drove E45 south today, all the way from Östersund to Trollhättan. A very long drive (12 hours including stops, from Åre). Traffic is generally very light north of Mora, i had to pass only one truck on the nearly 600 kilometer drive from Åre to Torsby. I was a bit disappointed with the speed limits though, it was mostly 80-90 and the 100 stretches are fairly limited.

Sveg - Mora has uncomfortable pavement, it is very uneven and poorly patched up. I only saw maintenance works south of Mora. A small segment of E45 near Mellerud is being improved to 2+1. The amount of speed cameras north of Vänersborg is crazy, they were installed every few kilometers and this stretch is unimproved with several towns / villages and 70-80 km/t speed limits at best.


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> I drove E45 south today, all the way from Östersund to Trollhättan. A very long drive (12 hours including stops, from Åre). Traffic is generally very light north of Mora, i had to pass only one truck on the nearly 600 kilometer drive from Åre to Torsby. I was a bit disappointed with the speed limits though, it was mostly 80-90 and the 100 stretches are fairly limited.
> 
> Sveg - Mora has uncomfortable pavement, it is very uneven and poorly patched up. I only saw maintenance works south of Mora. A small segment of E45 near Mellerud is being improved to 2+1. The amount of speed cameras north of Vänersborg is crazy, they were installed every few kilometers and this stretch is unimproved with several towns / villages and 70-80 km/t speed limits at best.


Here's a list of this summers roadworks in Dalarna:

http://www.trafikverket.se/om-oss/nyheter/Lansvisa-nyheter/Dalarna/2016-05/sommarens-vagarbeten-i-dalarnas-lan-2016/

Apparently 53 km of e45 will be repaved. Most asphalt on state roads is laid after the vacation period, so in August - October. This is to prevent the pavement from being exposed to very hot summer days when the bitumen rises and causes slippery spots. 

Most of the pavement works on the 45 this summer will be made by first laying a thin layer of gravel and then immediately after cover it with bitumen. The result is very rough and rather noisy, but it's very cheap and fast compared to conventional asphalt.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

I doubt one can expect too much from such remote roads, traffic is probably very light.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45, Göteborg*

Some photos of E45 in Göteborg.



1. Partihallsförbindelsen is a new interchange / viaduct where E20 meets E45 and E6. Under construction is the connection to the new Marieholm Tunnel under the Göta River.

E45-1 by European Roads, on Flickr

2. This area has 4 interchanges on 1 km²

E45-2 by European Roads, on Flickr

3. An exiting taper. The gantry is located a little far behind the point where traffic flows diverge.

E45-4 by European Roads, on Flickr

4. A railroad crossing. It appears to be an industrial railroad.

E45-5 by European Roads, on Flickr

5. E45 crosses under the railway to Trollhättan. It was upgraded to a commuter line in 2012 (Alependeln). They also built this new underpass with a more smooth S-curve than the previous one.

E45-6 by European Roads, on Flickr

6. There are two locations north of Göteborg where the old main road curves off into the outlying neighborhoods. This is the first one, redesigned as a left exit to County Road 190.

E45-7 by European Roads, on Flickr

7. The speed limit is only 80 km/h. I've driven this stretch in both directions just after the morning rush hour and most people were driving 100-110.

E45-9 by European Roads, on Flickr

8. The second spot where the old route splits off.

E45-10 by European Roads, on Flickr

9. Immediately after the split there is a set of traffic lights, the only one between Göteborg and Trollhättan.

E45-12 by European Roads, on Flickr

10. A large viaduct spans the Göta River Valley. It also spans across E6 to Oslo, E6 and E45 run only 0.5 kilometers apart, with the Göta River in between.

E45-13 by European Roads, on Flickr

11. Motorway status starts at Surte.

E45-15 by European Roads, on Flickr

12. 

E45-16 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers

Nice pictures, I drove yesterday that route to the north.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Electrified road between Gävle and Sandviken:










Source: http://www.hd.se/2016-06-22/varldens-forsta-elvag-invigd


----------



## italystf

^^ What's the point of it? It looks like a sort of trolleybus, but for freight transport.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The article speaks of a 22 kilometer segment, but Trafikverket says it's only 2 kilometers. The cost was 125 million SEK (€ 13 million)


----------



## Blackraven

Shifty2k5 said:


>


On an off-topic note:
What's an American full-size pickup truck doing in Europe?

American Expat? American Embassy employee? American tourist?


----------



## Ingenioren

verreme said:


> ^^ Trollhättan is also known for being the hometown of one of the world's greatest car manufacturers (now defunct) . Cars made there were looked really weird to those unfamiliar with them, but once you've driven one you don't want anything else.


There is high hopes in this region for what will happend, there is now "National electric vehicle of Sweden" and they are hiring a sizeable number of engineers at the moment


----------



## ElviS77

metasmurf said:


> The narrowest motorway profile in Sweden is 18,5m which indeed is less than most European Countries. Closer to Göteborg the road width increases to 21,5m though.


I thought the 18.5 metre profile had been demoted to expressway standard. That's not the case?


----------



## metasmurf

*Swedens highest paved road, Stekenjokk*

Photos taken by me.





































Bonus picture from around Dikanäs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice, that's the 'wilderness road'. I contemplated going there last month, but it was farther north while I was already looking at a 6000+ kilometer trip. Maybe some other time


----------



## MichiH

Is there any official document or map indicating the *routes of all actual Riksväg* (R9-R99)?

I found a map on trafikverket.se. Are the routes on the map "correct"?

Is wikipedia up-to-date, all actual routes in the list?


----------



## riiga

^^

The data in the National Road Database should hopefully be correct. It's the same base map as the one you linked, but here you can query it for details. 

Of interest could be 

Administrativa vägdata
* Vägkategori (Road category)
* Vägnummer (Road number)

Trafikuppgifter
* ÅDT totaltrafik (AADT, combine with this map)

Trafikregler
* Hastighetsgräns (Speed limit, not always up to date)

Väguppgifter
* Vägtyp (Road type)

For further details, use the info-arrow at the top right of the map and click the road segments.

EDIT: For actual routes per riksväg you could try searching OpenStreetMap relations here, filling in relation name as e.g. "Riksväg 32" and clicking the "Analyze on map" button on the relation info page.


----------



## metasmurf

I haven't seen anyone here talking about this so I'll bring it up.

Trafikverket wants to lower the speed limit on all undivided 2-lane roads from 90 to 80 where the AADT is higher than 2000 vehicles per day. More info: http://www.trafikverket.se/om-oss/var-verksamhet/trafikverkets-uppdrag/regeringsuppdrag-remisser-och-remissvar/remisser/remiss-for-anpassning-av-hastighetsgranserna-pa-vagarna/

In my county, Västerbotten, around 160 km would have the speed limit lowered. That includes *almost 60km of E4 between Umeå and Skellefteå*. 

The governor of Västerbotten and all major politicians are against it: http://www.vk.se/1725221/landshovdingen-ryt er-ifran-mot-hastighetssankning.

The official reason is traffic safety, but the real reason is environmental bullshit. Last time the speed limits were lowered the bureaucrats basically told the politicians here straight up that they were lowering speed limits in sparsely populated areas to be able to raise the speed limits on certain motorway sections. The idea is called "climate compensation", thus to raise the speed limit somewhere it has to be lowered somewhere else.

This time, 1200km of divided roads will have the speed limit raised from 90 to 100km/h at the expense of undivided 2-lane roads. Generally, this is not a problem for people living in densely populated areas, where access to a motorway or divided 2+1 road is not far away. For more sparsely populated areas though, this will obviously have a major negative impact.

Two examples of stretches that would be lowered from 90 to 80 around here:

E12 Umeå - Obbola










E4 Umeå - Skellefteå










This is a complete joke.


----------



## Grotlaufen

Bureaucrats being bureaucrats.. They always have a "von-oben"-attitude as their job is to promote one aspect out of many others to be imposed on the rest of the world, consequences be dared (not to say about the bigger picture, what would be good for the society at large). It's part of their job. With all the sub-optimization that follows, but doesn't hurt them nor their department of government. 
As I've come to understand it though, it's up to the county to make the decision what speed limit there should be at a certain stretch (after recommendations from the Agency). I suppose then the county of Västerbotten could in practice stall the whole process if they wished to, though it would perhaps be the first time they openly did so. 


Anyways, given the lay-offs in the traffic police corps I'd say there already are no speed limits today. Especially now in summer (vacation time) they are mostly placed next to touristy areas where there is likely to be some trouble and which are easily controlled (Ölandsbron) but not anywhere else.


----------



## Ingenioren

I tought the divided roads already had 100km/h. One easy way to work around this would be to lower narrow twisting roads to 60km/h instead, no? I would like to see more 120km/h motorways....


----------



## verreme

^^ Do Swedish drivers observe speed limits? Last time I was there they looked more like a suggestion, which is pretty much an obvious consequence of lowering speeds based on today's ubiquitous, almighty pollution concerns.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I drove 2000 kilometers through Sweden in June, both on motorways and long-distance two-lane roads. I usually drive at or slightly over the speed limit if conditions allow, and I was often passed by Swedes going much faster.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

In school zones or population areas is the only places you need to respect the speed limit, I also suggest at night in moose country it's a good idea to keep speed reasonable close to recommended.


----------



## Sentilj

When I see this sheer stupidity, then Austrian A2 comes to my mind with IG-L 100kmh zone on empty motorway loooooong before Graz on sunny saturday afternoon, area too sparsely populated with motorway hidden behind noise walls in deep gully hno:


----------



## italystf

Sentilj said:


> When I see this sheer stupidity, then Austrian A2 comes to my mind with IG-L 100kmh zone on empty motorway loooooong before Graz on sunny saturday afternoon, area too sparsely populated with motorway hidden behind noise walls in deep gully hno:


A lot of Austrian motorways have speed limit <130 due to environmental concerns (or is it an excuse to collect more fines?)


----------



## Sentilj

italystf said:


> A lot of Austrian motorways have speed limit <130 due to environmental concerns (or is it an excuse to collect more fines?)


It´s more or less acceptable around Innsbruck, valley is pretty deep and continuously urbanized and also during foggy days and heavy traffic, but driving 30+ kms on empty m-way... 
Even the fines are doubled, becuase it´s ecological violation, not StVO violation.


----------



## MattiG

verreme said:


> ^^ Do Swedish drivers observe speed limits?


They used to observe earlier.

Then, in early 1990's, some moron invented that the speed limit had to be lowered to 90 km/h on motorways for whatever reason, and that happened. About nobody obeyed, and Swedes noticed that the sky did not fall. The speed limits were restored a couple years later, but the Swedish disciplined driving style was already gone. Since that, Swedes have adopted all the bad habits earlier dedicated to German motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

metasmurf said:


> The official reason is traffic safety, but the real reason is environmental bullshit. Last time the speed limits were lowered the bureaucrats basically told the politicians here straight up that they were lowering speed limits in sparsely populated areas to be able to raise the speed limits on certain motorway sections. The idea is called "climate compensation", thus to raise the speed limit somewhere it has to be lowered somewhere else.


This is your typical symbolic measures that annoy people but don't do anything to reduce CO2 emissions. One forest fire has way more impact than lowering the speed limit from 100 to 90 on low volume roads. 

In addition, anyone driving a car with a real-time fuel consumption indication knows that other factors have a much larger influence on fuel consumption, such as driving into a headwind, roundabouts, traffic signals, traffic congestion, etc. 

Not to mention that CO2 emissions are a global problem and Swedish policy to reduce speed limits on rural roads won't have the slightest effect on global warming. The effect is so small it can't even be measured, it's a typical paper solution that doesn't have any effect in reality.


----------



## italystf

MattiG said:


> They used to observe earlier.
> 
> Then, in early 1990's, some moron invented that the speed limit had to be lowered to 90 km/h on motorways for whatever reason, and that happened. About nobody obeyed, and Swedes noticed that the sky did not fall. The speed limits were restored a couple years later, but the Swedish disciplined driving style was already gone. Since that, Swedes have adopted all the bad habits earlier dedicated to German motorways.


Some utterly ridiculous regulations like this one have the negative effect to make people more keen in disobeying rules, even when rules are reasonable. So, it's better to have more lax and reasonable rules that can be easily respected and enforced, rather than crazy regulations that are highly impractical to respect and enforce.


----------



## Grotlaufen

^^ There are speed traps around some places on the main highway routes enforced through cameras(riksvägarna/europavägarna), else it's basically up to your own judement. Or as a former neighbour of mine said, "as long as there's gravel road I'll continue drive there straight up drunk to get home from the party as usual". Well, a moose weights more than a usual small car neverthenless...


----------



## Kanadzie

MattiG said:


> They used to observe earlier.
> 
> Then, in early 1990's, some moron invented that the speed limit had to be lowered to 90 km/h on motorways for whatever reason, and that happened. About nobody obeyed, and Swedes noticed that the sky did not fall. The speed limits were restored a couple years later, but the Swedish disciplined driving style was already gone. Since that, Swedes have adopted all the bad habits earlier dedicated to German motorways.


This timing is very curious. The USA did the same thing (90 km/h motorway speed limit) in 1974, loosened it slightly by allowing some 105 km/h speed limits on rural motorways in 1986, and finally abandoned the federal speed limit rules in 1995, as it was a failure

And just then Sweden did it :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45 Lilla Edet - Trollhättan*

Some photos of the last leg from Göteborg to Trollhättan.

1. There is a 4 kilometer break in the motorway south of Lilla Edet.

E45-46 by European Roads, on Flickr

2. 

E45-50 by European Roads, on Flickr

3. 

E45-52 by European Roads, on Flickr

4. Rollercoaster road.

E45-53 by European Roads, on Flickr

5. 

E45-54 by European Roads, on Flickr

6. There is a 0.6 km break in the motorway near Sjuntorp. They did not build a motorway bridge across a small river. 

E45-55 by European Roads, on Flickr

7. 

E45-56 by European Roads, on Flickr

8. Sjuntorp.

E45-59 by European Roads, on Flickr

9. The motorway ends at the south side of Trollhättan. E45 through Trollhättan is a dual carriageway with roundabouts and traffic lights.

E45-61 by European Roads, on Flickr

10. 

E45-62 by European Roads, on Flickr

11. 

E45-63 by European Roads, on Flickr

12. The SAAB museum.

E45-64 by European Roads, on Flickr

13. All those Dutch people everywhere... :lol:

E45-66 by European Roads, on Flickr

14. Traffic has to turn off (TOTSO) on E45 3 times on the north side of Trollhättan.

E45-68 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Nikolaj

Are there any plans to fill the gaps around Lilla Edet and Sjuntorp or upgrade/reclassify the section nearest Göteborg to motorway standard?


----------



## Nylund

Nikolaj said:


> Are there any plans to fill the gaps around Lilla Edet and Sjuntorp or upgrade/reclassify the section nearest Göteborg to motorway standard?


Unfortunately, there are no current plans to close the gaps at Göta (Lilla Edet) and Torpabron (Sjuntorp) on the E45. Those two segments were originally planned to be part of a continues motorway but were later taken out in order to get the project (BanaVäg i Väst) on budget. In 2012 the dual rail and motorway project between Gothenburg and Trollhättan was completed under budget. One would have preferred if the saved money had been spent on the two remaining segments but the money went elsewhere (back into state budget).

I have been in contact with Trafikverket regarding the 100km/h speed limit on this motorway. They claim 110km/h or 120km/h cannot be allowed due to one or two too short on/off-ramps. However, the real reason is CO2 emissions. Raising this circa 75km section of E45 from 90km/h to 110 or 120km/h would have forced them to lower speed limits somewhere else (which is an utterly stupid idea).

The segment closest to Gothenburg will be upgraded to motorway standard when the projects Falutorget (close to Gothenburg Central Rail Station) and Marieholmstunneln (tunnel under the Göta Älv river) are completed. Regarding the remaining part (Marieholmsleden) I can only presume this will be upgraded as soon as the intersections are rebuilt sometime in the future. There is still one remaining traffic light and a non-grade-separated rail crossing. Trafikverket has recently reconstructed the intersections to two continues lanes for E45. This stretch of road was originally not built to carry the E45 traffic. Instead it was intended for traffic to/from Angered. The intention was a motorway for E45 somewhere further east.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Södertälje*

The Södertälje Bridge of E4 just south of Stockholm will reopen next Monday at 5 a.m. The bridge has been closed for almost 2 months after a truck crash.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E18 Segmon - Töcksfors*

Some photos of E18 in Western Sweden, from Segmon (E45) to the Norwegian border near Töcksfors.

There was much less traffic than I expected. I doubt if a motorway will ever be constructed here, the traffic volumes just aren't there. Most of the route carries only 3,000 vehicles per day.


E18-1 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-2 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-3 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-4 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-5 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-6 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-7 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-8 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-9 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-10 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-11 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-12 by European Roads, on Flickr


E18-13 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Swede

ChrisZwolle said:


> There was much less traffic than I expected. I doubt if a motorway will ever be constructed here, the traffic volumes just aren't there. Most of the route carries only 3,000 vehicles per day.


This made me wonder:
Is there a map of Sweden showing the main roads in traffic volume? (maybe only intercity roads)


----------



## MattiG

Swede said:


> This made me wonder:
> Is there a map of Sweden showing the main roads in traffic volume? (maybe only intercity roads)


http://vtf.trafikverket.se/SeTrafikfloden


----------



## LegendMeadow

Haha, funny how on that map they put Bærum in massive letters. Like it's a major city.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bærum is the 5th largest city in Norway, with a population of 122,000.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E22 Skåne*

The plans for a 15 kilometer segment of E22 has been approved and the documents are open to appeals until 21 September. It will be a four-lane motorway from Sätaröd to Vä.

They plan to begin construction in late 2017 or early 2018 and open the motorway by 2020.

http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig...kane/Omradesinformationdeletapperdelprojekt5/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E14*

I took some photos of E14 in Jämtland. These were taken between the Norwegian border and Åre.

Although there are many roads that are more remote, this is also quite wilderness driving (especially for a Dutch driver!) There isn't much on the first 50 km to Åre. There are only a few summer houses and a supermarket near Storlien to cater to Norwegian shoppers. But Storlien doesn't have many services compared to Töckfors or Nordby. It's too far out from larger population centers in Norway. Stjørdal - Storlien is quite a long drive just for shopping.

1. 

E14 Jämtland-1 by European Roads, on Flickr

2. Wilderness

E14 Jämtland-2 by European Roads, on Flickr

3. 

E14 Jämtland-3 by European Roads, on Flickr

4. Snowmobile warning sign.

E14 Jämtland-4 by European Roads, on Flickr

5. 

E14 Jämtland-5 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf

^^

If you want real wilderness, I recommend Sagavägen between Dikanäs and Skalmodal/Norwegian border. A true gem.


----------



## Shifty2k5

So WSP has started the process of writing the tender request documentation for the infamous 32 km stretch of E4 2+1 road outside Ljungby. According to this article the documentation will be ready in february 2017 and the tender procurement should be finished by autumn 2017. 

Yey!

http://www.infrastrukturnyheter.se/2016/06/trafikverket-bygger-ut-e4an


----------



## Shifty2k5

Trafikplats rebbelberga on the e6 at Ängelholm is closed the entire weekend. This is so the old bridge can be demolished.










http://www.hd.se/2016-09-22/risk-for-kokaos-nar-gamla-bron-rivs


----------



## riiga

*The Backa exception*

Yesterday the Swedish parliament decided to approve of the Backa exception, allowing all vehicles travelling within the Backa neighbourhood in Gothenburg to be exempt from the congestion charge.

The toll gates at Södra Tagenevägen, Skälltorpsvägen, Backadalen, Tingstadsmotet exit E6 and Tingsdagsvägen (Gates 17-21) will only charge vehicles that also pass a checkpoint within 30 minutes. This way only through-traffic will be charged. These checkpoints will be put up soon at the locations shown on the map below (highest resolution I could find).










A start date for the exception has not been set yet, and is up to the government to decide.

Source [Swedish]


----------



## MattiG

riiga said:


> Yesterday the Swedish parliament decided to approve of the Backa exception, allowing all vehicles travelling within the Backa neighbourhood in Gothenburg to be exempt from the congestion charge.
> 
> The toll gates at Södra Tagenevägen, Skälltorpsvägen, Backadalen, Tingstadsmotet exit E6 and Tingsdagsvägen (Gates 17-21) will only charge vehicles that also pass a checkpoint within 30 minutes. This way only through-traffic will be charged. These checkpoints will be put up soon at the locations shown on the map below (highest resolution I could find).


Sigh.

Swedes shoot themselves in the foot with their congestion tax system. After they moved from a congestion charge to a congestion tax, the *parliament *has to decide upon this sort of negligible acts of fine-tuning. This is Pandora's Box: I expect some dozens NIMBY clubs seeking for similar exceptions during the next few years.

Their Principle of Égalité makes it necessary to collect taxes also in the cases where everyone knows the net income is negative due to high cost to collect. Earlier, the foreign vehicles were exempt of the charge. The ferry harbors for the traffic to Finland are located inside the tax ring in Stockholm. Every day some hundreds of vehicles pass the gates, and perhaps return some other day, and make next visit to Sweden perhaps after five years. For each of those, photos are sent to London to be recognized, the owner is identified, and an invoice is sent over the snail mail.

I made a visit to Stockholm a few weeks ago. Since that, I owe the state of Sweden about five euros for passing the gates. I am eager to receive my invoice tax slip. I am planning to pay 1 cent extra in order to see what happens.


----------



## riiga

*Dashcams officially ruled legal in Swedish (no permits required)*

The Supreme Administrative Court of Sweden ruled today that dashcams or cameras mounted on the dashboard or windscreen of a vehicle, or in the case of a bike, the handlebar, are not surveillance cameras and therefore do not need any permit to mount or use, as long as it is within reach of the driver and not remotely controlled (like a surveillance camera would be).

Previously this has been a topic of controversy, with the Data Protection Authority saying such cameras are surveillance cameras and thus in need of a permit (which they would not grant due to your need weighing less than the privacy rights of the public).

Full ruling here


----------



## MattiG

riiga said:


> The Supreme Administrative Court of Sweden ruled today that dashcams or cameras mounted on the dashboard or windscreen of a vehicle, or in the case of a bike, the handlebar, are not surveillance cameras and therefore do not need any permit to mount or use, as long as it is within reach of the driver and not remotely controlled (like a surveillance camera would be).
> 
> Previously this has been a topic of controversy, with the Data Protection Authority saying such cameras are surveillance cameras and thus in need of a permit (which they would not grant due to your need weighing less than the privacy rights of the public).
> 
> Full ruling here


----------



## devo

And, a camera mounted on a bicycle helmet is illegal? (since it is "remote controlled" by your head's movement?)


----------



## OulaL

MattiG said:


> I made a visit to Stockholm a few weeks ago. Since that, I owe the state of Sweden about five euros for passing the gates. I am eager to receive my invoice tax slip. I am planning to pay 1 cent extra in order to see what happens.


Hardly anything except a lost 1 cent. You don't even pay to the state but a private company, that they use to collect taxes from Finnish-registered customers. The company even has a Finnish bank account. (As you probably know, but other users of the forum probably don't know. I can only assume it is a similar system for other non-Swedish customers as well.)


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Ohh good'ole Motormännen, this is the text book "Trojan horse organization". 
They claim to work in car owners interest, they don't really, it's one of many "fake opposition" orgs in Sweden who's main purpose is to make enough noise to drown all the real unfiltered critic from real tax payers.
If you can control your critics, imagine the power? = Total calm to do whatever madness in peace.

I would toss anything they say right in the trash, without as much as a glance.

_Statens lille springpojke!_


----------



## Ingenioren

Look at the black line past Karlstad, it's 10 times longer than the 7km section should be.


----------



## Kanadzie

Mirror's Edge said:


> Ohh good'ole Motormännen, this is the text book "Trojan horse organization".
> They claim to work in car owners interest, they don't really, it's one of many "fake opposition" orgs in Sweden who's main purpose is to make enough noise to drown all the real unfiltered critic from real tax payers.
> If you can control your critics, imagine the power? = Total calm to do whatever madness in peace.
> 
> I would toss anything they say right in the trash, without as much as a glance.
> 
> _Statens lille springpojke!_


^^ The American AAA and usually Canadian CAA work in the same way.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The December 2016 progress report for the E4 Stockholm Bypass project.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*länsväg 336*

Some photos of länsväg 336 north of Åre. It is the northernmost road I've driven so far (2000 kilometers from home). (location) It is even 4,400 kilometers farther north than where I was a year before: the southernmost tip of Spain (by car from the Netherlands!)

1. Länsväg 336 circles around Kallsjön, a large lake north of Åre.

Länsväg 336-1 by European Roads, on Flickr

2. 

Länsväg 336-2 by European Roads, on Flickr

3. Wilderness. The road is 110 kilometers long, but the only village is Järpen, at the beginning of the road. The rest are just some outlying houses, though there is almost nothing west of Kallsedet.

Länsväg 336-3 by European Roads, on Flickr

4. 

Länsväg 336-4 by European Roads, on Flickr

5. 

Länsväg 336-5 by European Roads, on Flickr

6. Länsväg 336 becomes an unpaved road west of Kallsedet.

Länsväg 336-6 by European Roads, on Flickr

7. This is really a lonely area, I've seen only one other car on the 50 kilometer route west of Kallsedet.

Länsväg 336-7 by European Roads, on Flickr

8. 

Länsväg 336-8 by European Roads, on Flickr

9. The border with Norway. On the Norwegian side, the paved fylkesvei 72 continues to Verdal.

Länsväg 336-9 by European Roads, on Flickr

10.

Länsväg 336-10 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## OulaL

ChrisZwolle said:


>


Which language is this supposed to be?

In Swedish it should be "riksgräns" and in Norwegian "riksgrense" as it is in your next photo.

My guess is that a Swedish-speaking person tried to write it in Norwegian but failed. Usually these signs are written in the language of the country being exited, anyway.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ they wrote something incorrect but similar enough for both to understand... maybe like the "NO STEP" writings on aircraft wings, which is nonsensical grammar but obvious enough...


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some photos of länsväg 336 north of Åre. It is the northernmost road I've driven so far (2000 kilometers from home). (location) It is even 4,400 kilometers farther north than where I was a year before: the southernmost tip of Spain (by car from the Netherlands!)


AADT is only 50, with a variation of 61%.
Looks like a very beautiful area. I would love to visit someday.


----------



## OulaL

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ they wrote something incorrect but similar enough for both to understand... maybe like the "NO STEP" writings on aircraft wings, which is nonsensical grammar but obvious enough...


Of course either one is understood perfectly well. Especially when the names of the countries are the same in both languages.

(Well, Norwegian has two written standards, and the name of the country can be either Norge or Noreg, but the latter one is not used in that part of the country.)


----------



## devo

OulaL said:


> Which language is this supposed to be?
> 
> In Swedish it should be "riksgräns" and in Norwegian "riksgrense" as it is in your next photo.
> 
> My guess is that a Swedish-speaking person tried to write it in Norwegian but failed. Usually these signs are written in the language of the country being exited, anyway.


Both signs seem to be set with the typeface "Trafikkalfabetet", which could indicate that both are produced in Norway. Only difference is the capitalization of the letters. Compare with the distance sign on the Swedish side.

Other fun facts: 
When continuing south/west on fylkesveg 72, you'll get to a junction where you can turn left to go back into Sweden. This road is signposted fylkesveg 322, but the real number is actually 756, as you will see on a route confirmation sign after the junction. The reason for this discrepancy is that the road number on the Swedish side of the border is Länsväg 322.

Coming from the west on fv. 72 one could wonder why the seemingly more important fv. 72 decides to take a hard left and make a detour (to Østersund) via a gravel road instead of just going straight ahead on the paved 322.

While there are many _fylkesveg_ 322 today, this used to be the (sort-of) only _riksveg_ 322, and a 3xx number does not fit at all in this area. 3xx-roads are further south, e.g. in and around the Grenland area.

Finally, to add to the border sign text confusion, the border crossing on 322/756 does have correct spelling, and again both signs seem to be made to Norwegian layout and standard.


----------



## OulaL

devo said:


> Both signs seem to be set with the typeface "Trafikkalfabetet", which could indicate that both are produced in Norway. Only difference is the capitalization of the letters. Compare with the distance sign on the Swedish side.


True, I was tricked by the capitalisation. That is generally not done in Norway. (Then again, Tratex should be easy to recognise on first look. My bad.)



devo said:


> Coming from the west on fv. 72 one could wonder why the seemingly more important fv. 72 decides to take a hard left and make a detour (to Østersund) via a gravel road instead of just going straight ahead on the paved 322.


Is the longer route safer in winter? In the Google link above, there is a "no traffic allowed" sign in the direction of the shorter route. (That sign is hidden but poorly, it's easy to see.) Maybe that route gets closed more often. Also, there is a barrier right after the border line.



devo said:


> Finally, to add to the border sign text confusion, the border crossing on 322/756 does have correct spelling, and again both signs seem to be made to Norwegian layout and standard.


Yes.

Furthermore, Southern Sami version of "Åre Kommun" seems to be missing (when looking backwards), despite that being an official minority language in Åre.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E6 ecoduct*

An ecoduct is under construction across E6 south of Göteborg. This morning some falsework collapsed, creating a significant dip in the concrete deck. E6 was closed for traffic between Kungsbacka and Lindome. They decided it cannot be repaired and the structure will be torn down. They estimate E6 will reopen tomorrow evening.

http://www.trafikverket.se/om-oss/n...domemotet-kan-oppnas-kl-18.00-den-27-januari/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E22*

The final plans for the E22 motorway from Sätaröd to Vä have been approved.

It is the easternmost portion of the Malmö - Kristianstad motorway upgrade. It ties into the existing motorway at Vä.


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> An ecoduct is under construction across E6 south of Göteborg. This morning some falsework collapsed, creating a significant dip in the concrete deck. E6 was closed for traffic between Kungsbacka and Lindome. They decided it cannot be repaired and the structure will be torn down. They estimate E6 will reopen tomorrow evening.
> 
> http://www.trafikverket.se/om-oss/n...domemotet-kan-oppnas-kl-18.00-den-27-januari/


It's being torn down as we speak.










Also, heres a render of the new junction on LV155/Lundbyleden in Gothenburg:


----------



## Ingenioren

Interesting there are two ramps leading to Säve from the east, one regular and one flyover...


----------



## NordikNerd

*The bridge over the canal*

Today I rode my bicycle through Norsholm and I saw the motorway bridge from a distance.









This is the 348m long motorway-bridge across the "Göta" canal. It was opened in 1988. That same year I received my driver's license 









Before the motorway-bridge was opened this was the main road E4 between Stockholm and Helsingborg. If the canalboats needed to pass here, the road-bridge had to be opened which usually resulted in massive queues, it was quite an ordeal to pass here especially in the summer when the bridge was opened regulary.









The old and the new bridge









The canal









Former E4-now county road 215


----------



## Ingenioren

It's actually taller than the Viaduc de millau i think....


----------



## NordikNerd

Ingenioren said:


> It's actually taller than the Viaduc de millau i think....


Sorry :nuts: It's 348m long, not high. The bridge at Norsholm is the 66th longest bridge in Sweden.

It's 22,5m high !


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A stretch of E18 motorway west of Karlstad will open to traffic in June.


----------



## Shifty2k5

The planning and construction of Stockholms outer ring road moves on. Norrortsleden was inaugurated in 2008, the Stockholm bypass is currently under construction - and today the final alignment for the southern part, cross-connection Södertörn, was decided on. The road will connect Förbifart Stockholm/E4 with Nynäsvägen, RV 73.










Parts of the road will be tunneled - construction may start in 2020.










http://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhet...ska-ga-i-tunnel/repqcx!EYC2tSrsuf848pB7NL8Ng/


----------



## NordikNerd

Before november 1970 this was the E4, the main road from Helsingborg to Stockholm. 
It looks like the road is made out of interlinked concrete squares.


----------



## italystf

NordikNerd said:


> It looks like the road is made out of interlinked concrete squares.


Many old roads in Europe (1920s-1950s) were built in that way.


----------



## RV

Interesting that Finland actually had some (very few of course) much more modern roads in the 1930's, we used asphalt and these first sections served as part of Helsinki-Turku road up to 2009 as road 1/E18! But I'm sure Sweden had also them, or did they use concrete everywhere (Finland used it for example for some of the first motorways but it seems it's maintaining along with harsh winters was very costly)?


----------



## NordikNerd

italystf said:


> Many old roads in Europe (1920s-1950s) were built in that way.



No asphalt meant that these old concrete square roads required no maintenenance ? 

Some of the oldest parts of today's E4 are made of these same type of concrete squares, but in later years they were covered with asphalt.

The oldest road in Sweden was the _Göta_ highroad, it was the main route from Stockholm to the south of Sweden, it was completed in 1250, but some parts of it were already used in the bronze age. The road lost it's importance in the late 1600's. 

It would be interesting to find a map of that entire road and follow it on a bicycle.

In Italy you have the Via Appia from 312 BC, are any parts of it of any importance for modern traffic ?


----------



## MattiG

RV said:


> Interesting that Finland actually had some (very few of course) much more modern roads in the 1930's, we used asphalt and these first sections served as part of Helsinki-Turku road up to 2009 as road 1/E18! But I'm sure Sweden had also them, or did they use concrete everywhere (Finland used it for example for some of the first motorways but it seems it's maintaining along with harsh winters was very costly)?


Finland tried to use concrete slabs in a numerous test cases, but without a success. Concrete is non-elastic material and the roads paved with them just do not survive the melting of the frost during the spring. In addition, concrete is not that resistant to studs it was earlier expected.

The last test section was a few kilometers of the southbound 3/E12 motorway in Nurmijärvi, to the north of the exit 13. The test was to last for 20 years, but it was canceled after about five years, and the carriageway was repaved to asphalt.


----------



## Grotlaufen

RV said:


> Interesting that Finland actually had some (very few of course) much more modern roads in the 1930's, we used asphalt and these first sections served as part of Helsinki-Turku road up to 2009 as road 1/E18! But I'm sure Sweden had also them, or did they use concrete everywhere (Finland used it for example for some of the first motorways but it seems it's maintaining along with harsh winters was very costly)?



Before WW2 Sweden used either concrete or cobble stones (there were many quarries around the country that were supported by this, especially in Blekinge and Bohuslän, it was labour intensive to pave with during the Great Depression too) when highways were paved. Asphalt were for urban areas but not always common there either, back then teamsters still used carriage horses and many didn't like asphalt pavement.


----------



## Grotlaufen

NordikNerd said:


> The oldest road in Sweden was the _Göta_ highroad, it was the main route from Stockholm to the south of Sweden, it was completed in 1250, but some parts of it were already used in the bronze age. The road lost it's importance in the late 1600's.


The oldest road in Stockholm (which didn't exist prior to its founding ~AD 1250) perhaps.

The main streets of Lund and Skara can be traced to AD 1000 at the very least.

Then you have the documented paved road from 1000 BC that was discovered in Kvarnby, Scania, at the time Öresundsbroen was built:
http://www.lansstyrelsen.se/skane/Sv/samhallsplanering-och-kulturmiljo/landskapsvard/kulturmiljoprogram/historia-utveckling/kom-landskap/det-aldsta-vagnatet/Pages/En_bronsaldersvag.aspx


----------



## NordikNerd

*The oldest road*



Grotlaufen said:


> The oldest road in Stockholm (which didn't exist prior to its founding ~AD 1250) perhaps.
> 
> The main streets of Lund and Skara can be traced to AD 1000 at the very least.


It is a question of definition to trace the first road in Sweden.

Roads that could be used by horse and carriage did not occur until
the mid-1700s. 

So all roads before that were more like fotpaths that also were used by horsemen.

An interesting fact is that before 1860 swedish people needed a domestic passport otherwise they were not allowed to travel outside their parish.


----------



## RV

Fennoscandia via Göteborg-Stockholm-Turku-Porvoo-Russia is a really old market road. "The King's road" as it is called in Finland can be still be found in many locations (though not frequently paved) and is traced to 900-1300. So is "The Bull Road of Häme", an important medieval market route from Turku to southern inner Finland, which was it seems some of an organized society. The oldest paved streets are found in Turku and Porvoo, both key places at the King's Road. It's a pleasure to drive these curvy old sections.


----------



## MattiG

RV said:


> Fennoscandia via Göteborg-Stockholm-Turku-Porvoo-Russia is a really old market road. "The King's road" as it is called in Finland can be still be found in many locations (though not frequently paved) and is traced to 900-1300. So is "The Bull Road of Häme", an important medieval market route from Turku to southern inner Finland, which was it seems some of an organized society. The oldest paved streets are found in Turku and Porvoo, both key places at the King's Road. It's a pleasure to drive these curvy old sections.


Most of the ancient roads in Finland connected those castles Sweden built since the expansion to Finland: Turku, Raasepori, Viipuri, Hämeenlinna, Savonlinna, Korsholm, and some minor ones. Thus, their history is more less about the history of the Swedish administration.

The Bull Road still exists, and it dates back to pre-christianity era: The inland waterway between Tampere and Hämeenlinna has been inhabited since the stone age. However, the rivers from this area to the sea are not suitable for sailing. This is the reason why the ancient trade route was born.


----------



## Grotlaufen

NordikNerd said:


> It is a question of definition to trace the first road in Sweden.
> 
> Roads that could be used by horse and carriage did not occur until
> the mid-1700s.
> 
> So all roads before that were more like fotpaths that also were used by horsemen.



The road in Kvarnby was paved with stones in the year 1000 BC (~3000 yrs ago). There are documented wheel tracks in place there as well, the road has clearly been used by heavy chariots and wagons. The road between Trelleborg/Hököpinge and Lund/Uppåkra at the eastern edge of modern Malmö is full of old burial mounds (and churches built in the last millennium), a clear sign it has been in place for a very long time.


You can read more in this article by one of the archeologists from these excavations (pages 98-100 have a picture from the excavation and are of the most interest as to the roads)
http://www.fotevikensmuseum.se/pdf/Skanes historia 1.pdf


----------



## Adde

Grotlaufen said:


> The oldest road in Stockholm (which didn't exist prior to its founding ~AD 1250) perhaps.
> 
> The main streets of Lund and Skara can be traced to AD 1000 at the very least.
> 
> Then you have the documented paved road from 1000 BC that was discovered in Kvarnby, Scania, at the time Öresundsbroen was built:
> http://www.lansstyrelsen.se/skane/Sv/samhallsplanering-och-kulturmiljo/landskapsvard/kulturmiljoprogram/historia-utveckling/kom-landskap/det-aldsta-vagnatet/Pages/En_bronsaldersvag.aspx


That's very simplified. Göta landsväg certainly traces it's history back further than the city of Stockholm. In fact, Stockholm is where it is _because_ of the strategic importance of the site where Göta landsväg passed lake Mälaren on it's way north to Uppsala (which had been an important political hub since at least 600 AD). Norrström was where ships entering and leaving Mälaren intersected with over-land traffic, creating a natural point of military and economic interest. Archaeological evidence shows that the passage of ships through Norrström was regulated by at least 1000 AD. Västerlånggatan probably follows the path of Göta landsväg rounding the higher parts of Stadsholmen. The road is older than the city.

The road north to south through Old Uppsala, probably the continuation of Göta landsväg there, was in use by 700 AD and marked by a km long monument of massive wooden poles.


----------



## NordikNerd

I wonder if the Göta Highroad was a real earthed road with a graveled surface or a just 
tracks worn down by the feet of humans and animals.

If I you wanted to go from Stockholm to Göteborg in the 1600's it was probably faster to go by ship and not by road. 

It seems like the Göta highroad still can be traced around Stockholm, but further south no one knows where it used to go.


----------



## Adde

The standard of the Göta landsväg probably varied considerably. There was no centralized government until well into the middle ages, so upkeep of the road was the responsibility of local landowners. Well traveled stretches in richer agricultural areas were probably well kept with bridges over wetlands and streams and constructed road banks, while the parts running through sparsly populated forests and heath land probably looked more like slightly more formal footpaths. Carts and wagons were probably rare and mostly used locally, where the road network allowed it. 

The 1600's are not a good proxy for Iron Age conditions. The quality of roads and pathways might very well have been worse in the early modern era than during the viking age. Christianization and the centralization of wealth and political power to a very small aristocracy shattered the social organization of the pre-Christian period in which a rather large land owning "middle class" worked together to maintain some local functions (roads, "ting-sites" etc). 

Not coincidentally, one of the most common virtues mentioned on rune stones (ca 900-1100 AD) in central Sweden is the construction of road banks and bridges. Wealthy farmers clearly maintained roads crossing their estates at least partly as a way of showing and maintaining status, and when rune momunments became fashionable people were eager to claim credit in writing for improving their roads.


----------



## RV

1000 BC? That seems waay too far, though very interesting (a road that existed for example in 1300 certainly existed as a route also in 1000 AD). But in 1000 BC all Fennoscandia was way too far from that stage of progress, I mean even Rome didn't exist! BUT all can be possible. Civilization is constantly being proved to be everywhere much older than it was thought before, some say (and I think it is possible) it existed even before the last Ice Age. So who knows. 

In Finland interestingly main roads were paved in the 1930's with asphalt and tarmac instead of stones or concrete - Tuusula road, Turku road, Porvoo road... Concrete was used during a short period in the 50's. I wonder if small sections still exist, MattiG will know. I think I haw seen some. Of course, concrete is much a better material to use in Skåne than in Lapland. In Skåne I remember driving long sections.


----------



## MattiG

RV said:


> In Finland interestingly main roads were paved in the 1930's with asphalt and tarmac instead of stones or concrete - Tuusula road, Turku road, Porvoo road... Concrete was used during a short period in the 50's. I wonder if small sections still exist, MattiG will know. I think I haw seen some. Of course, concrete is much a better material to use in Skåne than in Lapland. In Skåne I remember driving long sections.


I do not believe that any of the concrete sections from the main roads of the 1950's are still alive.

Instead, some quiet streets have survived, like this: 

https://www.google.com/maps/@61.169...cFgw0EIqyCD7IcnfiA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

The concrete surface is original, and is was laid in 1931, almost 90 years ago. About 500 meters of that street is still left. Originally, it was the north end of the rural road between Imatra and Enso. The industrial area of Enso is nowadays known as Svetogorsk of Russia.


----------



## Adde

RV said:


> 1000 BC? That seems waay too far, though very interesting (a road that existed for example in 1300 certainly existed as a route also in 1000 AD). But in 1000 BC all Fennoscandia was way too far from that stage of progress, I mean even Rome didn't exist! BUT all can be possible. Civilization is constantly being proved to be everywhere much older than it was thought before, some say (and I think it is possible) it existed even before the last Ice Age. So who knows.


Some local routes probably have followed the same path since the Bronze Age. This can be seen in the distribution of archaeological remains along certain roads. These are natural pathways, often on high, dry ground that have been practical for transportation for millennia. Most of course wasn't pawed until modern times though. 

Constructed roads do exist from the Bronze Age (ca 1800-500 BC) in Sweden, but they are short and probably either served very local needs or were ritualistic in nature, used for religious processions or ceremonies.


----------



## MattiG

Adde said:


> Some local routes probably have followed the same path since the Bronze Age. This can be seen in the distribution of archaeological remains along certain roads. These are natural pathways, often on high, dry ground that have been practical for transportation for millennia. Most of course wasn't pawed until modern times though.


I wonder if there were separate winter and summer routes like in the inland Finland. There are less lakes in Sweden, and the winters are shorter in the south part of the country. Transporting heavy goods over frozen lakes and moors is easier than through forest paths.


----------



## italystf

NordikNerd said:


> In Italy you have the Via Appia from 312 BC, are any parts of it of any importance for modern traffic ?


There's an 11km stretch just south of Rome city centre called 'Via Appia Antica' that can still be used, although now it's closed to motor vehicle between 9 a.m. and 6 p.m., except for city buses and those who need it to access properties along the way.


----------



## Adde

MattiG said:


> I wonder if there were separate winter and summer routes like in the inland Finland. There are less lakes in Sweden, and the winters are shorter in the south part of the country. Transporting heavy goods over frozen lakes and moors is easier than through forest paths.


Probably, but that would be very difficult to substantiate using archaeology. There are medieval written sources talking about important waterways using lakes and rivers, especially in the Lake Mälaren region. But I don't know if they make a distinction between summer and winter travel. 

Heavy goods were mostly transported by boat though, except perhaps in the most land locked agricultural areas. The number of prehistoric boats that have been discovered outnumber wagons many times. Wagons are actually a very rare archaeological find.


----------



## Grotlaufen

Adde said:


> Probably, but that would be very difficult to substantiate using archaeology. There are medieval written sources talking about important waterways using lakes and rivers, especially in the Lake Mälaren region. But I don't know if they make a distinction between summer and winter travel.
> 
> Heavy goods were mostly transported by boat though, except perhaps in the most land locked agricultural areas. The number of prehistoric boats that have been discovered outnumber wagons many times. Wagons are actually a very rare archaeological find.



Well, the thing about the article I referred to was that the road was constructed around BC 1000. 
For what purpose? Whe don't know. Ceremonial/trade etc. could all be plausible reasons.
But there was a road there before there was something akin to Stockholm.


----------



## NordikNerd

italystf said:


> There's an 11km stretch just south of Rome city centre called 'Via Appia Antica' that can still be used, although now it's closed to motor vehicle between 9 a.m. and 6 p.m., except for city buses and those who need it to access properties along the way.


https://www.google.com/maps/@41.795...4!1sn_TJyrDNEmuuH7DIPCHKqQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

The road is very straight but, it seems to be too narrow to hold city buses.
Is that the original stone formation ?

Anyhow, our roads in Scandinavia in the years before Christ were not even close to the standard of the roman roads considering wideness, straightness and pavement.

The swedish roads back then were no more than 1m wide
and the road network changed depending on the season. During the fall and spring, the roads took a detour to evade the wet areas and in the summer, when the ground was drier the roads became straighter.










*Road 1064*- the oldest road between Norrköping-Linköping. "Via Ostrogothia" 
A traditional route used for journeys by the newly elected medieval Swedish kings (Eriksgata) , but also for travels of pilgrims, courtmen and merchants.


----------



## Adde

Grotlaufen said:


> Well, the thing about the article I referred to was that the road was constructed around BC 1000.
> For what purpose? Whe don't know. Ceremonial/trade etc. could all be plausible reasons.
> But there was a road there before there was something akin to Stockholm.


That particular post wasn't in respons to you, so I guess you're actually referring to a different post of mine?

I don't quite know what you're getting at. Yes, there has been roads far longer than towns in Sweden. Urbanization didn't get going until the late Iron Age. Roads of different kinds had existed for a few millennia by then. But the archaeological examples of constructed roads that we have from the bronze age are few and short. It is unlikely they were strictly built for trade purposes, they are too uncommon and wagons requiring paved roads seems to have been quite rare.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The first tunnel element of the Marieholm Connection in Göteborg will be floated out next week. It was built in a dry-dock. The dry-dock will be the future tunnel ramp. Three elements will be constructed in total.


----------



## Uppsala

This in an old SOX-light from the old motorways in Sweden. They are from 1960s. All of them gone now. Not anyone still exist now at the motorways in Sweden.

This one is from Uppsala. And I keep it very well, because it is a part of Swedish Motorway history


----------



## Grotlaufen

The new 4 km of expressway E6.02 Flädie - Lund is on its way to completion next Summer 2018:

http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig/Skane/projekt-i-skane-lan/e6-genom-skane/e6-trafikplats-fladie2/










The construction started last year but it has now progressed to more 'serious' stage with construction of bridges and so on. 

It'll be 100 km/h, 2+2 lanes w/o hard shoulders (total width 16.5 m), two grade separated interchanges and no pedestrians/cyclists/tractors allowed. However the new road will most likely not be signed as a motorway/expressway due to its lack of hard shoulders and small width. I believe the most narrow motorway in Sweden is at least 18.5 m in width. This being fertile agricultural land (Scania) all proposals to move the road somewhere else or increase the width got shelved at the planning stage, thus it was chosed to widen the current route instead. 


This is the main road to the university/administrative town Lund if coming from the west (commuter traffic from the seaside along Oresund) and the up north (Gothenburg/Stockholm) and has a AADT of ~15000. Until a few years ago this road was signed as "Riksväg 16" but lost this status when E16 got signed to avoid confusion. It is one of the most trafficed non-signed roads in the country.


----------



## MattiG

*Contributing to the National Economy of Sweden*

Today, I received two letters from the Swedish Transport Agengy. Both were invoices of road tolls. I had passed two toll booths in Stockholm and crossed once the Motala bridge in June.

The sums to pay are 0.52 euros and 4.19 euros.

There are two separate invoices, because the toll in Stockholm is "a congestion tax", while the toll in Motala is "an infrastructure charge".

I would be very surprised if the handling cost of each invoice were less than 10 euros. It is hard to invent anything more ridiculous than collecting a tax, which everyone can see to create a negative profit.










BTW, last year I paid 0.10 euro extra for a similar invoice to see what happens. Nothing happened. Perhaps I should sue the State of Sweden for not reimbursing that extra payment in the today's invoice.


----------



## Grotlaufen

^^ You can read the proposition of the law and the reasoning for why foreign cars were to be included from 1 Jan 2015. Interesting read as only ten years prior the Govt. had considered it to be too bothersome to include foreign vehicles (pages 13-16). But reasoning on equity grounds it was deemed neccessary to include everyone later:

http://www.regeringen.se/49bb31/contentassets/7875a370634344feb55b72d2a7af44af/trangselskatt-for-utlandska-fordon-och-vissa-andra-trangselskattefragor


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Principles cost money


----------



## MattiG

Grotlaufen said:


> . But reasoning on equity grounds it was deemed neccessary to include everyone later:


I know. When the Swedish illusion of equity and the common sense are in conflict, the common sense always is the one to loose.

Anyway, I again got a good laugh. I can hear my wife still laughing.


----------



## Grotlaufen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Principles cost money


Yup, and creates jobs in the Swedish paper (and corresponding envelope) industries too


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45*

Some photos of E45 between Lilla Edet and Älvängen, north of Göteborg.

1. 

E45-16 by European Roads, on Flickr

2. 

E45-17 by European Roads, on Flickr

3. 

E45-18 by European Roads, on Flickr

4. 

E45-21 by European Roads, on Flickr

5. 

E45-25 by European Roads, on Flickr

6. 

E45-27 by European Roads, on Flickr

7. 

E45-29 by European Roads, on Flickr

8.

E45-32 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Marieholm Connection, Göteborg*

A timelapse video of the Marieholm Connection in Göteborg. The new motorway tunnel will relieve the existing Tingstad Tunnel of E6. The tunnel is an immersed tube, with the tunnel ramp doubling as a drydock to construct the tunnel segments.


----------



## Grotlaufen

Today Trafikverket released its proposal for a national road- and railway plan for 2018-2029. It will probably be adopted by the government w/o many changes at the beginning of the next year:

http://www.trafikverket.se/for-dig-i-branschen/Planera-och-utreda/Planer-och-beslutsunderlag/Nationell-planering/nationell-transportplan-2018-2029/


Not many new roads are in these plans, most of the proposals ("Underlagsrapport - Namngivna investeringar") are labeled 'in progress'. Still one can note that E22 will be a grade-separated way from Trelleborg to east of Karlskrona if all of this goes through and that Hjulstabron on riksväg 55 (a 1950's bridge that supports much bypass traffic west of Stockholm) are due for a replacement with a 2+2 bridge. 


Note that this programme concerns with 'stamvägar', the main highway network, and do not deal with the regional network that is mainly the concern of counties.


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ not many of them are needed either (because of demand), at least, it is better to improve existing routes in certain ways. Also, the Swedish government should look at the derelict state of its railways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Tvärförbindelse Södertörn*

The definitive Södertörn Link alignment south of Stockholm has been selected. It is a 20 kilometer express road, of which 6 km will be tunneled.










http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig...trafikverket-bygga-tvarforbindelse-sodertorn/


----------



## Mirror's Edge

Enough tunnels already, Stockholm is wasting money on an epic scale, that would be fine if we had local infra budgets, but no, thier waste is my waste.
In Skåne we get the least money just cause it's easy to build on flat land, we would gain most from regional budgets, ironic as our roads also carry thier export/import.

So anyway great, more useless expensive to build and maintain tunnels, where a surface parkway would be awsome.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Grotlaufen said:


> Yup, and creates jobs in the Swedish paper (and corresponding envelope) industries too


Also for translators, at least Swedish-to-Finnish....


----------



## slaz

The Linderöd bypass on E22 will open six months ahead of schedule in December 2017. The road is currently being paved.


----------



## Grotlaufen

More great news: E22 southwest of Kalmar will be opened on 12th of December this year instead of Summer 2018:
https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig/Kalmar/projekt-i-kalmar-lan/E22-genom-Kalmar/E22-forbi-Rinkabyholm/

Though it's just 1.5 kms of new motorway and a few more kms of grade-separated 2+1road, the new road will remove a great bottleneck (until now all traffic coming from the south and west to Kalmar incl. local roads met at the same roundabout, a roundabout which also happens to be located next to a racetrack course. Sufficient to say there are many times over a year with congestions here, as Kalmar is also the gateway to Öland which is one of the largest summer destinations in Sweden ). 

Another obstacle that'll be a thing of the past with this new road: For E22 it'll be a bypass to the west of Rinkabyholm, where there today are several speed cameras and 50 km/h for ~4 kms.


----------



## MattiG

Shifty2k5 said:


> The concrete on the e4 outside Uppsala will be replaced with asphalt. The concrete is only 11 years old but was designed to last 40 years.
> Hopefully this will mean an end to using concrete as a top layer on swedish roads, something that has been tried before but always seems to fail in the end.
> 
> https://www.trafikverket.se/om-oss/...18-04/ny-asfalt-mellan-uppsala-och-storvreta/


Sounds similar to what happened in Finland earlier: 

A 4.5 km section of the newbuilt motorway 3/E12 about 35 km to the north Helsinki was paved with concrete in 1992. The case even got a reward of the Finnish Association of Civil Engineers as a major breakthrough in developing a durable pavement.

The surface was planned to last 40 years. However, it had to repaired several times, until it was finally replaced by asphalt in 2005, after 13 years.

There were two main reasons to the failure:

1) The surface was not resistant to the impact of salt and studded tyres, and the damages are difficult to repair.

2) The structure was not resistant to vertical movements caused by the melting frost, and the seams between the slabs turned bumpy. Asphalt is elastic material and it survives this phenomen.

No new concrete road projects are expected to be started.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E4 at Helsingborg also had terrible concrete from what I remember on two trips in the early 2000s. Google Earth historical imagery shows it was replaced by asphalt in 2009 or 2010.

Concrete is also terrible for road authorities that want a high level of availability of capacity. You can't replace concrete with overnight works. This is a major reason why countries like the Netherlands, France or Italy don't use concrete on their motorways anymore. The Netherlands removed the last concrete motorway pavement last year. France eliminated concrete on several tolled autoroutes. 

Germany has a lot of problems with concrete "cancer" affecting primarily eastern Germany. They have to replace hundreds of kilometers of concrete carriageway at half the projected lifespan.


----------



## Uppsala

Shifty2k5 said:


> The concrete on the e4 outside Uppsala will be replaced with asphalt. The concrete is only 11 years old but was designed to last 40 years.
> Hopefully this will mean an end to using concrete as a top layer on swedish roads, something that has been tried before but always seems to fail in the end.
> 
> https://www.trafikverket.se/om-oss/...18-04/ny-asfalt-mellan-uppsala-och-storvreta/



They dont take off the concrete and replace it with asphalt. The just repair it with asphalt.


----------



## MattiG

Uppsala said:


> They dont take off the concrete and replace it with asphalt. The just repair it with asphalt.


Yes and no. According to Upsala Nya Tidning, the top four centimeters of the concrete will be removed. Originally, the concrete layer was 20 cm thick.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Here's some more info, in Swedish: http://www.unt.se/nyheter/uppsala/betong-ersatts-med-asfalt-nar-e-4-renoveras-4633390.aspx

Interestingly enough, fuel consumption is lower on concrete than asphalt according to the article.


----------



## MattiG

Shifty2k5 said:


> Here's some more info, in Swedish: http://www.unt.se/nyheter/uppsala/betong-ersatts-med-asfalt-nar-e-4-renoveras-4633390.aspx
> 
> Interestingly enough, fuel consumption is lower on concrete than asphalt according to the article.


It is quite evident: Asphalt is elastic material, and because of the deformation under vehicles, the wheels of the vehiches are constanty in a small pothole, and part of the energy is needed to survive the deformation. The more weight on a single wheel, the more impact.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*traffic safety*

253 people were killed in traffic in 2017, the lowest since the 1940s.

The ''vision zero'' was launched in 1997, with 220 fatalities in 2020 being an intermediate goal. Whether this goal can be met is uncertain, because the downward trend has stagnated since 2010, with fluctuating figures since then. To meet the 2020 goal of no more than 220 fatilities, 2018, 2019 and 2020 need to have a downward trend, which is not a certainty anymore.

2007 471
2008 397
2009 358
2010 266
2011 319
2012 285
2013 260
2014 270
2015 259
2016 270
2017 253

This stagnation of traffic fatalities can be seen in other countries with a low fatality rate as well. The Netherlands and Denmark have recorded no clear downward trend since 2010, the fatality numbers also started to fluctuate up and down, with only a small reduction over the past 5-8 years.

Sweden:









Denmark:









Netherlands:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I guess there's really only so much you can do in terms of passive safety of the vehicles, the traffic behaviour of people and safety of the roads. The next step can only come in wide-spread adoption of active safety measures.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction on the E22 Sätaröd - Vä section will begin on 22 May.

https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-di...kane/Omradesinformationdeletapperdelprojekt5/


----------



## MattiG

Rebasepoiss said:


> I guess there's really only so much you can do in terms of passive safety of the vehicles, the traffic behaviour of people and safety of the roads. The next step can only come in wide-spread adoption of active safety measures.


The fatality drop in Sweden correlates quite well to the conversion of the wide-shoulder roads to 2+1 roads with a divider. When the project is almost complete, the trend turns flat.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ A similar trend has been observed in Spain. They built almost 10,000 kilometers of motorway between 2000 and 2012, replacing many two-lane national roads for through traffic. The fatality rate dropped spectacularly, pushing Spain into the top safety countries in Europe and by far the safest along the Mediterranean. But since this massive roadbuilding programme slowed down, so has the reduction of traffic fatalities.


----------



## ElviS77

The stats prove the fairly obvious facts that a) modern cars are far safer than those from the 80s and 90s and b) divided highways save lives. Regular, fairly high-speed (80-100+ km/t), undivided highways are generally quite unsafe. They are only a reasonable solution when AADT is low, at least if traffic safety is the crux of the matter. The latter is certainly the case in Sweden, and I do believe that further safety measures (lower speed limits, speed cameras etc) eventually will lower fatality rates further. But I also believe that the Swedes will continue dividing more highways, as that obviously is a far more efficient move - even when costs will increase as there are fewer 13-m-roads that can easily be improved.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ElviS77 said:


> I do believe that further safety measures (lower speed limits, speed cameras etc) eventually will lower fatality rates further.


Sweden has not recorded a pronounced downward trend of traffic fatalities since 2010. It has fluctuated but trended downward only slightly overall. However, they have also reduced the speed limits on many roads and implemented a huge number of speed cameras. So this enforcement of lower speed limits has not correlated with a substantial drop in fatalities. 

Traffic fatalities in Sweden:

2010 266
2011 319
2012 285
2013 260
2014 270
2015 259
2016 270
2017 253


----------



## metasmurf

I would add that the 2+1 conversation rate has slowed down because there aren't that many high AADT 13m wide 2-lane roads left which are cheap and easy to convert (parts of E20 comes to mind). There are narrower roads with high AADT, but those will obviously be more expensive/take longer time to upgrade. 

Also, most of the motorways outside urban areas where motorways are needed have already been built. Only smaller parts have been added here and there in recent years with E22 (still ongoing) being the only major development going on that I can think of.


----------



## ElviS77

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sweden has not recorded a pronounced downward trend of traffic fatalities since 2010. It has fluctuated but trended downward only slightly overall. However, they have also reduced the speed limits on many roads and implemented a huge number of speed cameras. So this enforcement of lower speed limits has not correlated with a substantial drop in fatalities.
> 
> Traffic fatalities in Sweden:
> 
> 2010 266
> 2011 319
> 2012 285
> 2013 260
> 2014 270
> 2015 259
> 2016 270
> 2017 253


I know. That's why I said "eventually". Sweden has picked the "low-hanging fruits" of dividing 13-metre highways, now they likely have to take it one step further. The physics involved are fairly simple, head-on collisions at more than 70 km/h are still deadly, no matter how safe modern cars are. Dividing every rural highway is hardly a viable option, but we'll still see more 2+1, possibly 1+1, sometimes motorway, along main routes. In addition, speed on moderately busy undivided stretches will most likely be forced down through a variety of solutions. Speed limits in urban areas will also be reduced, and if respected (which they mainly will be...), pedestrians and cyclists will live safer lives there. The Swedes - as we Norwegians - are willing to put safety first, even when such measures are unpopular. Quiet rural roads of reasonable/good quality will not be affected much, at least not to begin with. 

I also believe we'll see more divided 1+1/2+1 highways in other countries, as it's a cheap safety solution which has a neglible negative impact on traffic flow. Sure, it may be somewhat more difficult to get access to accident sites, particularly if shoulders aren't widened, but since accident rates will drop considerably, I sincerely believe that political and public opinion will sway fairly quickly.


----------



## MattiG

ElviS77 said:


> I also believe we'll see more divided 1+1/2+1 highways in other countries, as it's a cheap safety solution which has a neglible negative impact on traffic flow. Sure, it may be somewhat more difficult to get access to accident sites, particularly if shoulders aren't widened, but since accident rates will drop considerably, I sincerely believe that political and public opinion will sway fairly quickly.


There is quite a number of low-standard main roads in Sweden, which would benefit from widening to 2+1 roads. That would need a lot of money, because the most probable approach is to rebuild the road. Those roads, such as 26, 55, 61, E45, are quite windy and narrow while the traffic volumes are high. Nothing cosmetic would work.

I was driving last summer on the road 50 from Mjölby to Örebro. Some parts of the road were superb, while some older sections were just lousy. There were roadworks ongoing, and they were quite massive. Effectively the road was being rebuilt.

The local access is somewhat problematic for the 2+1 roads. Finland has gradually upgraded some 1+1 main roads to have frequent 2+1 sections. In the areas of crossing local or agricultural traffic, a parallel gravel road has been built, with underpasses to cross the main road. These increase the price tag substantially, and the 15.75 meters wide road actually is 30-40 meters wide.

In some places, there is a parallel road on both sides, thus making the cost even higher:

https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.7085...4!1samn2g-7sjlnx5AM5mNYATg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ElviS77

^^
I know, and it's certainly going to be more costly/difficult than so far. In many cases, the only solution is to build a completely new road, but as long as the environmental impact is not too severe and the new roads are safety measures, I do believe the Swedes will continue to spend money on such projects, thus most likely improve statistics further. Like we do, at a moderate pace, in Norway as well. Our road network and traffic is probably the best example of how speed limits (and a fair respect of those) work: Norwegian roads are not particularly good, the weather doesn't help much, and we still have an aging and not particularly safe car park. Still, our roads are among the safest in the world. There's no one reason for this, of course, it's a combination of factors - moderate speeds, a gradually improving main road network, safer cars... - and that's how further reduction of accidents will happen, I believe.


----------



## Grotlaufen

*E22 Linderöd - Vä*

Today the ceremonies for the start of the construction took place:
https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig/Skane/projekt-i-skane-lan/E22-genom-skane/Omradesinformationdeletapperdelprojekt5/byggdagbok/2018/maj/

Trafikverket has also released a video clip over the new route (in Swedish):


----------



## metasmurf

The last appeals for the Västra Länken/E12 project in Umeå were rejected by the government a few days ago. Construction of the road, which will complete the Umeå ring road, is set out to begin next year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I drove through Sweden over the past two weeks on my way to and from Norway. I did not take the usual E6 route from Malmö to Svinesund, but decided to explore some more areas of Sweden I haven't been to.


*Going north*: E4 to Jönköping, Rv 26 to Kristinehamn, E18 to Töcksfors.

Rv 26 is a very good road, almost no traffic and basically no urban areas either. Some 2+1, but mostly a wide two-lane road. The scenery is quite alright for southern Sweden. 

Going north on Rv 26, Mora is signed from Mariestad, however once you reach E18, Mora is not signed anymore, only Filipstad, making it a discontinuity. If traveling to Mora or beyond, Rv 26 is a good alternative for E6+E45. Rv 26 is also signed as Inlandsvägen. 



*Going south*: E6 to Göteborg, Rv 40 to Jönköping, Rv 30 to Växjö, Rv 27 to Ronneby, E22 to Malmö.

Lots of two-lane roads. Rv 40 is a nice motorway to past Ulricehamn, with some more serious hills, I believe it is the highest motorway in Sweden. No urban areas until you hit E4. 

Rv 30 has an insane amount of speed cameras, every 10 km or so. It is slightly lower standard, almost no 2+1 and a few small towns along the route. Växjö has a small motorway bypass. Rv 27/29 had some more truck traffic which was difficult to pass. Final section of Rv 27 to Ronneby is 2+1. 

E22 is mostly 2+1 or a motorway, and the 2+1 sections on E22 are grade-separated. Only a few short two-lane road sections are remaining between Ronneby and Malmö.


----------



## MattiG

NordikNerd said:


> You dont know the area. The E4 Norrköping-Linköping is an interesting route.


Well... I wrote that the E4 is boring. I did not wrote that the area would be boring.

Linköping is a nice place (with the exception of the airport), and there are lot to see around. That is why I usually step out of the E4 for at least some section.

However, if the destination is beyond Öresund, and the trip is time-boxed, then the E4(+E6) from Stockholm to Helsingborg/Malmö/Trelleborg is kind of a tunnel through the southern Sweden. And boring in the flat areas. (But it is fast: when arriving at 06:10 in the morning on a ferry from Turku to Stockholm, it is easy to catch a ferry to Denmark early afternoon.)


----------



## Grotlaufen

MattiG said:


> In my opinion, the E4 over Östergötland Norrköping-Ödeshög (100+ km) is quite boring despite the nice landscape. Quite often, I break it in some way, if I am not hurrying to the ferry. Last summer, I took the outbound route 23/21 Linköping-Växjö-Helsingborg, and the inbound one over 50/E18 Mjölby-Motala-Örebro-Västerås-Stockholm (and paid afterwards the toll of 49 cents for the Motala Bridge.) On the previous trip, I took a detour to the Berg Locks to look at the manouveurs on the Göta Kanal, and to have ice cream.


I could recommend riksväg 15 Osby-Markaryd or länsväg 120 Älmhult-Strömsnäsbruk next time as a deviation from rv23. Both of them have 1. Been improved during the last five-seven years b. are in the former case quite spectacular in itself (such as here: https://goo.gl/maps/SozmA13uPb82)


Rv23 Linköping-Vimmerby-Virserum is in itself quite nice if you have the time and means to stay around the area of northeastern Småland/southern Östergötland.


----------



## MattiG

Grotlaufen said:


> Rv23 Linköping-Vimmerby-Virserum is in itself quite nice if you have the time and means to stay around the area of northeastern Småland/southern Östergötland.


The route Rv23 Linköping-Vimmerby-Virserum-Växjö-Hässleholm and Rv21 for Helsingborg was quite fluent. It added only some two or three hours driving time compared to the E4 even if there were quite heavy road works between Linköping and Vimmerby. I was prepared to leave this alternative route in case is tooked too much time, either over Rv25, Lv120 or Rv15.

(The plan was to drive from Stockholm to Amsterdam in two days. Arrival at 0610 in Stockholm, visiting my late aunt at Skogskyrkogården graveyard in Stockholm, seeing some sights in Småland, driving 800 kilometers, hunting an ATM in Helsingør, and still meeting the deadline of 2000 to arrive at the hotel in Rødbyhavn, were successful on the first day.)

Many of the east-west roads in the southern Sweden are pretty unknown to me, because most of my trips have been north-south-oriented. Perhaps I should make a zigzag like Malmö-Simrishamn-Lund-Kristianstad-Halmstad-Kalmar-Varberg-Oskarshamn-Göteborg-Västervik.


----------



## Mirror's Edge

RV11 is especially boring going east, better start in Falsterbo and drive the coast road mostly RV9, remember to turn off at Kabusa so you stick to the coast and do Ales Stenar, Knäbäckshusen and all that Jazz, perhaps the most best roadtrip route in Sweden. Ystad, Simrihamn and Christianstad are worth to visit.


----------



## Grotlaufen

MattiG said:


> Many of the east-west roads in the southern Sweden are pretty unknown to me, because most of my trips have been north-south-oriented. Perhaps I should make a zigzag like Malmö-Simrishamn-Lund-Kristianstad-Halmstad-Kalmar-Varberg-Oskarshamn-Göteborg-Västervik.



Rv 40 Jönköping - Västervik is a really nice ride. Most of the eastern part Mariannelund-Västervik was built in the 1960's-1970's (as topography dictates here it meant it had to be built next to some lakes and there are plenty of mountain cuttings as well in a no man's land). The old route from Vimmerby-Västervik was a much longer detour to the north from Frödinge to Blackstad-Almvik (nice one too but no breath-taking civic engineering like this one). Next to the corner where rv 40 merges/splits with E22 you also have Lunds by which is unique in Sweden for being a village constructed as a regular town square (what you see on streetview basically is the whole village. And next to it there's a scenic overview over the landscape at Gladhammars gruvor along rv40). 

The western part from Vimmerby sneaks along the highland sometimes like this. Eksjö in itself is an town with many well-preserved mediaeval wooden houses and it's possible to drive along most of the streets. Nässjö is a typical 19th ct. railway junction but apart from that is also one of the highest towns in altitude in SE at 290-320 meters above sea level (and not far off from the highest point in the southern Sweden, Tomtabacken at 377 m.a.s.l. - You have to get out of the car and walk to the climbable observation tower to get the full spectacular view). There are many steep sections in the road network at large there, not to mention the city of Jönköping.


----------



## bongo-anders

You have clearly not been driving on danish motorways if you think these are boring :lol:


----------



## dysharmonica

bongo-anders said:


> You have clearly not been driving on danish motorways if you think these are boring :lol:


There is only so much one can do on flat land!


----------



## Tonik1

140 firefighters and 44 trucks from Poland to help Sweden with wildfires.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *E6.02:* Flädie (E6/E20) – Lund-Gunnesbo 3.5km (August 2016 to Late July 2018) – project – map


The project page indicates the E6.02 opening to happen in "summer 2018" (2018-07-03).



MichiH said:


> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> *E20:* east of Alingsas – Vargarda-South 15km (2018 to ?) – project – map
> 
> 
> 
> Building permits are legal since January 2017. Clearance is already done and tender procedure took place last fall. Construction start is scheduled for first quarter of 2018.
Click to expand...

The project page indicates that construction works will begin in 2018 and will be completed by 2021 (2018-07-17).


----------



## riiga

riiga said:


> NCC has been awarded the contract [Swedish] for the upgrade and construction of a new alignment of riksväg 34 between Motala (Ervasteby) and Borensberg. The contract is worth 128 million SEK (12,8 million €). Opening of the new road is planned for autumn 2020.
> 
> The current alignment of riksväg 34 between Borensberg and Motala (Ervasteby) has poor standard with a width of only 7,5 m and the speed limit being 70 km/h. It passes through or near several farms, etc. and has lots of driveways with direct access to the main road. The AADT is ~5 000.
> 
> The new road will feature 2+1 lanes and a speed limit of 100 km/h.
> 
> 
> Click for map


Construction began this week. The rebuild of about a kilometer of the current road and the parts connecting the new road to the current one will be built last to affect traffic as little as possible. Completion date is still autumn of 2020.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *E6.02:* Flädie (E6/E20) – Lund-Gunnesbo 3.5km (August 2016 to Summer 2018) – project – map



Any news on this project? The project page still indicates the completion date "Summer 2018".


----------



## MichiH

del


----------



## Grotlaufen

MichiH said:


> Any news on this project? The project page still indicates the completion date "Summer 2018".



According to traffic information portal at the agency (Trafikverket) it seems October 25th will be the new opening date as it is the date they have set now for the end of the road works along the stretch: 

https://www.trafikverket.se/trafikinformation/vag/?TrafficType=personalTraffic&map=6%2F382378.02%2F6186230.11%2F&Layers=TrafficSituation%2bRoadWork%2b

I have not found any official press release though. 

Anyways it is quite astonishing for a project of 3.5 kms in length, built along the easiest forms of terrain in the country and which began in the Summer of 2016 to be delayed by about half a year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Shortage of workers? That is affecting some construction projects in parts of Europe.


----------



## MattiG

Grotlaufen said:


> Anyways it is quite astonishing for a project of 3.5 kms in length, built along the easiest forms of terrain in the country and which began in the Summer of 2016 to be delayed by about half a year.


Roadworks in the middle of built infrastructure often leads to surprises. A local paper Lommabladet discussed the delay in January 2018:

- Sewer and power lines have been found closer to the road than documented. Moving them takes time.

- Access to some properties will be closed and a replacement road will be built, and the plans are subject to appeals. This may cause a delay of a year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Riksväg 55*

The design for a new bascule bridge on road 55 across Mälaren south of Enköping. It will replace the current 1953 swing bridge.


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_

*E22*
Driving through Skåne (Sweden) from Malmö to Lund 7.06.2018 Timelapse x4


----------



## MichiH

Grotlaufen said:


> According to traffic information portal at the agency (Trafikverket) it seems October 25th will be the new opening date as it is the date they have set now for the end of the road works along the stretch:
> 
> https://www.trafikverket.se/trafiki...6186230.11/&Layers=TrafficSituation+RoadWork+
> 
> I have not found any official press release though.


Flädie - Lund construction works seems to be completed according to the map. But I couldn't find any info when it was opened and that it's really 2x2 in service.

Does anyone have more info?


----------



## Petter of Stockholm

*Proposed New E4 - Jönköping Bypass*

Today's E4 cut straight through Jönköping / Husqvarna (pop. 100,000). Local politicians have raised the issue of a new road around the city. Commercial property owners are against the idea.

https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/jonkoping/hog-tid-att-planera-for-ny-e4-utanfor-jonkoping-huskvarna


----------



## Petter of Stockholm

*Proposed expanding motorway E4 - Gävle - Söderhamn*

Local politicians in Söderhamn require that the E4 between Gävle (pop. 75,000) and Söderhamn (pop. 12,000) (72 km) to be expanded to motorway (2 + 2). E4 connects the Northern Regions of Sweden with Stockholm. 

At the moment, the road has a 2 + 1-layout with an AADT of 13,000.

https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/gavleborg/e4-mellan-gavle-och-soderhamn-kan-bli-fyrfilig


----------



## Grotlaufen

MattiG said:


> Pretty interesting news. Is it a normal procedure in Sweden that the police invests and participates in protecting private-owned equipment by surveillance?
> 
> I am quite sure that the Finnish police would say no to such a request. The construction companies are expected to watch their things by themselves, or hire a security company.


Myself I have never heard of any such request before either. My thought of this is that as the funding was provided by an EU fund, maybe the application was intended for some sort of a local/regional police force Sweden does not have? (Thinking here of municipal/regional police, traffic police corps etc. which may do traffic surveillance in many other countries. The Swedish police are operated on a national state level only. )


----------



## MattiG

MichiH said:


> ^^ "3,2 milen" is "3.2 kilometer" Google translated in full context.
> If you only enter "milen" it's "mile" but indicated "10 kilometres" in small letters.
> 
> Nevertheless, thanks!


True. The Swedish measure "mil" is 10 kilometers, since 1889 when Sweden adopted the metric system. Before that, the Swedish mil was 10689 meters while the Norwegian mil was 11298 meters. Earlier, about every province had their individual mil.

The respective measure in Finland is "peninkulma" ("the distance a dog's bark can be heard"). It is never used as an official measure while the Swedish term has a semi-official status.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> ^^ The construction of the 3.2km long 2nd c/w should begin in spring 2019. But when is it expected to be opened?


A starting ceremony has been announced for 6 December: https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-di...2018/fira-byggstarten-av-e4-ljungby-toftanas/ 

The project website states a start in early 2019, and a construction time of 4 years: https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig/Kronoberg/projekt-i-kronobergs-lan/E4-Ljungby-Toftanas/


----------



## Nikolaj

MichiH said:


> ^^ "3,2 milen" is "3.2 kilometer" Google translated in full context.
> If you only enter "milen" it's "mile" but indicated "10 kilometres" in small letters.
> 
> Nevertheless, thanks!


And your are certainly not the first or will be the last to be confused. When Danes are speaking to especially Swedes - and to a lesser extent Norwegians - the Swedish/norwegian side allways expect that we are familiar with the Swedish/Norwegian term "Mil" which is commonly used in those countries to describe a distance of 10 km. In the third Scandinavian country Denmark, it is never heard of.


----------



## MattiG

MichiH said:


> ^^ To be honest, was not confused but just read the English translation...


Google Translate does not understand such noble things as the Swedish mil: "Det är 55 mil från Stockholm till Helsingborg" translates to "It is 55 miles from Stockholm to Helsingborg". The translation in the opposite direction is not 100% succesful either.

But do not worry: It does not understand the Finnish "peninkulma" (10 km) either. It seems to recognize it as a measure. It is translated to "meter" in Swedish and "feet" in English. Thus, the 550 kilometer trip from Stockholm to Helsingborg appears to be 55 feet, about 16.8 meters. Quite a teleportation!


----------



## MattiG

Uppsala said:


> Do not forget that the E20 then continues after Stockholm and continues to Tallinn to continue to Narva and on to Saint Petersburg in Russia.
> 
> If since this stretch between Tallinn and Saint Petersburg is a result of the Swedish principle of the E20 is another matter. However, this has apparently been spread in Estonia and Russia.
> 
> Otherwise, E-roads in Denmark are signed according to the same principles as in Sweden. Norway differs slightly with a system of green signs with or without E. Denmark and Sweden, on the other hand, have the same system. E-roads that are completely missing national numbers. If you drive from Malmö to Copenhagen, you can see how the same system of E-roads continues between the two countries. As a common network of E-roads.


The E20 was rerouted in Sweden only. The stretch to the east of Tallinn runs as originally planned.

The grid-based numbering is at least semi-perverse in Europe where routes are cut by seas. But the original version was pretty logical in the Nordic compared to the current mess: Zigzagging E20 in Sweden, north-south E4, E6 and E8 while the other even-numbered roads are east-west, east-west E65, and E63 partly running to the east of E75 in Finland.

Because of the huge differences in the implementation, there is no such thing as a common network of E roads in Europe. What is slightly tragicomic, is the fact that two of the original seven countries to negotiate the AGR 1975 agreement, Austria and the UK, have not ratified it.


----------



## Uppsala

MattiG said:


> The E20 was rerouted in Sweden only. The stretch to the east of Tallinn runs as originally planned.
> 
> The grid-based numbering is at least semi-perverse in Europe where routes are cut by seas. But the original version was pretty logical in the Nordic compared to the current mess: Zigzagging E20 in Sweden, north-south E4, E6 and E8 while the other even-numbered roads are east-west, east-west E65, and E63 partly running to the east of E75 in Finland.
> 
> Because of the huge differences in the implementation, there is no such thing as a common network of E roads in Europe. What is slightly tragicomic, is the fact that two of the original seven countries to negotiate the AGR 1975 agreement, Austria and the UK, have not ratified it.




I agree that E4 does not have a logical number. It should have a new number. It would be called E55 and it would have been more logical at least before 2000.

The E20 is illogical through Sweden. Those who are going from Copenhagen to Stockholm choose E20 and then E4 from Helsingborg and north. It is shorter distance, and much better standard on the road.

E8 was logical from the beginning. It was north of the E10. But later Finland decided to extend the E8 south. But this is not unique. More countries in Europe have done the same.

But it is not only in the northernmost countries in Europe that the numbers are illogical. E77 belongs to one of those who are considered illogical.

Actually, there was a logical system around 1990-1995 on E-roads. But after that, the roads have been extended and the logic has been lost in several places after this.

Today, it's almost good that the E4 in Sweden did not become E55. This makes the E20 more natural as a link between Swedish and Danish E-roads, since the Öresund bridge opened. The E20 meets other E-roads at Copenhagen, like the E47 and E55. The E20 continues to Malmö and meets the E6, E22 and E65. At Öresund, it becomes common when E-road meets the E20, ie E6, E22, E47. E55 and E65. The E6 may look a bit special with one-digit number, but nothing that looks significant.

Logic of all E-roads? This is missing today. even if it was from the beginning. But this really does not matter. There are hardly any emails from E-roads that notice if the system is logical or not, if they are embarrassing E-raods. They stick to one number at a time and change where another E-road takes over where to drive.

Following E-roads primarily takes place in Sweden, Denmark, Norway and Belgium.


----------



## Morsue

MattiG said:


> The E20 was rerouted in Sweden only. The stretch to the east of Tallinn runs as originally planned.


What was the original route from Copenhagen to Tallinn?


----------



## Ingenioren

2018-12-17_09-14-52 by André Wauthier, on Flickr

From the new 3+1 section of Rv47 west of Jönköping - the road is not finished yet - there is no barrier, there is also a 3+1 section east of Jönköping.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that the new express road to Mullsjö? I saw it under construction this summer. 3+1 is weird...


----------



## MattiG

Morsue said:


> What was the original route from Copenhagen to Tallinn?


Copenhagen to Malmö to Ystad to Tallinn to Leningrad.

https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1302/volume-1302-I-21618-English.pdf


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that the new express road to Mullsjö? I saw it under construction this summer. 3+1 is weird...


The road climbs about 80 meters in about 1500 meters. The 3+1 layout is a clever idea: A crawling lane for heavy trucks, and still 2 lanes for other vehicles.


----------



## ElviS77

Uppsala said:


> Otherwise, E-roads in Denmark are signed according to the same principles as in Sweden. Norway differs slightly with a system of green signs with or without E. Denmark and Sweden, on the other hand, have the same system.


Actually, the Norwegian way of E-road-signage is no different from the Swedish and Danish method. What we've had for a couple of decades, however, is a separate category of national roads - currently "riksveier", previously "stamveier" - which are signed in green - similar to the yellow-numbered Danish ones. Of course, with green-and-white signage identical to E roads, it's easy enough to be confused - we would have been better off with blue/yellow/red etc. signs instead.


----------



## Uppsala

MattiG said:


> Copenhagen to Malmö to Ystad to Tallinn to Leningrad.
> 
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1302/volume-1302-I-21618-English.pdf


The list you link to is made during Cold War. This is noticeable. It has happened a lot in Europe since that list was new.

There has never been any ferry from Ystad to Tallinn. The question is whether there were serious plans for it either.

The most logical thing would have been if E20 had been going to Copenhagen to Malmo to Helsingborg to Jönköping to Stockholm to Tallinn. But the distance E20 goes today via Göteborg and Stockholm is still more logical than if it had gone from Ystad to Tallinn.

Tallinn was still quite isolated when the list was made. In Tallinn they broke the isolation thanks to just ferries to, for example, Stockholm. Ferries to Stockholm went to 1940. Thereafter, these ferries were missing and came back in 1990 when the Cold War ended. After that, ferries to Stockholm have been important for Tallinn and Estonia.

It is therefore logical to ferry from Stockholm to Tallinn following an E-road. So the E20 works well here. In Estonia there are also signs that show that the E20 continues to Stockholm.

So it's actually Estonia that benefits from the E20 going through Stockholm.


----------



## MattiG

Uppsala said:


> The list you link to is made during Cold War. This is noticeable. It has happened a lot in Europe since that list was new.


The revised system was put into effect during the last moments of the cold war, too. Therefore, it is irrelevant whether the system was planned during the cold war or not.

Please remember that the active body for the AGR agreement is the United Nations. The proposed network was not west-biased.

Missing ferry connections is an irrevant fact, too, because many routes starting from E01 cross the seas where there have never been a ferry route. This, by the way, the applies to the E20, too: There was no route from Stockholm to Tallinn when the revised system was put into effect.


----------



## Wover

Uppsala said:


> It is therefore logical to ferry from Stockholm to Tallinn following an E-road. So the E20 works well here. In Estonia there are also signs that show that the E20 continues to Stockholm.


Indeed, there are. I've always found it quite funny to see these distance signs to Stockholm in Estonia .


----------



## Uppsala

MattiG said:


> The revised system was put into effect during the last moments of the cold war, too. Therefore, it is irrelevant whether the system was planned during the cold war or not.
> 
> Please remember that the active body for the AGR agreement is the United Nations. The proposed network was not west-biased.
> 
> Missing ferry connections is an irrevant fact, too, because many routes starting from E01 cross the seas where there have never been a ferry route. This, by the way, the applies to the E20, too: There was no route from Stockholm to Tallinn when the revised system was put into effect.



I know! But it does still mean that the original list was made during Cold War. There were completely other conditions for using a lot of E-roads at that time.

Having E20 between Ystad and Tallinn is of course not logical. Even though ferry from Stockholm to Tallinn had still been missing, it is a more logical way for the E20. Look at the map. There is no logic to think of the E20 from Ystad to Tallinn.

I know very well that E1 does not have ferry from Ireland to Spain. The same applies to the E90, which does not have a ferry from Spain to Italy. But both the E1 and E90 are still more logical than the E20 had been if they really had let it go from Ystad to Tallinn. And both on the E1 and E90 it is possible to set ferries for interest and needs arise one day.

I know very well that there was no ferry between Stockholm and Tallinn. That's exactly what I'm writing in my last post, so read it again. I am writing that the ferry stopped going from Stockholm to Tallinn in 1940 and returned in 1990. So in 1940-1990, ferries were missing between Stockholm and Tallinn. This was due to politics in the Soviet Union. But in Estonia they longed for getting back to Stockholm again. This has been important for Estonia.

So Estonia is pleased that E20 goes to Stockholm. For them, it is an important symbolism. Sweden could have E-road without the E20. Stockholm-Gothenburg had been E-road in any case, same with Stockholm-Helsingborg and Gothenburg-Malmö. But in Estonia it is clearly symbolic and important that the E20 goes to Stockholm.

It is obvious, of course, that Estonia considers it important that the ferry between Stockholm and Tallinn follows an E-road.

When the E20 finally got its current distance, Estonia was still part of the Soviet Union. But more and more Estonian people worked to get the country independent. It became quite certain that the country would become independent in the end. I'm sure this has affected some of the decisions surrounding the E20. The most likely thing is that Estonia wants E-road to Stockholm, and thus also got it.


----------



## Uppsala

Wover said:


> Indeed, there are. I've always found it quite funny to see these distance signs to Stockholm in Estonia .



There are a number of these on the E20 in Estonia. I think they are very symbolic for Estonia. These signs are really nice! :happy:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

That's not the only Swedish location that's signposted in Estonia. There are a few signs showing Kapellskär as well (since there is a ferry connection between Paldiski and Kapellskär): here.

The thing is, road numbers don't mean much to most regular Estonians so the symoblistic importance isn't that great, really.


----------



## Grotlaufen

*E6.02 Flädie-Lund*

No updates on the website since the end of Summer, but as there are no remaining works and both carriageways are open at a full 100 km/h I guess the road could be considered to be "complete" by now. 

https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig/Skane/projekt-i-skane-lan/e6-genom-skane/e6-trafikplats-fladie/

Next year might see some of the local road net be completed (the plans for some of them have been challenged, which means that currently some residents have to turn right and drive along to the next grade-separated exit if they wish to turn to the left and is one reason why slower vehicles, tractors etc. are allowed on the 2+2 road) but none of these will affect the road that much in itself apart from the closure of some points of entry.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 2+1 upgrade of E18 from Norrtälje to Kapellskär was also completed recently: https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig/Stockholm/projekt-i-stockholms-lan/e18-norrtalje-kapellskar/


----------



## Sponsor

Speaking of places across the sea posted on signs - Poland, S3 expressway near Baltic coast.


----------



## sbondorf

Sponsor said:


> Speaking of places across the sea posted on signs - Poland, S3 expressway near Baltic coast.




That is interesting: The English name “Copenhagen” is signposted although this city has a Danish as well as a Polish name, both of which are different from the English name. Malmö and Ystad both have their Swedish names intact, but for these I don’t suppose there are any real alternatives.


----------



## riiga

*Automatic increase in fuel tax*

Since 2015/2016 the fuel tax automatically goes up every year. This year the increase is 26 öre (0,025 €) per liter for petrol and 18,4 (0,018 €) öre per liter for diesel.

After the increase, today's price was 14,19 SEK/liter (1,37 € / $5.99/gal), up from 13,86 SEK (1,34 € / $5.85/gal) yesterday.

hno:


----------



## MattiG

sbondorf said:


> That is interesting: The English name “Copenhagen” is signposted although this city has a Danish as well as a Polish name, both of which are different from the English name. Malmö and Ystad both have their Swedish names intact, but for these I don’t suppose there are any real alternatives.


The same practice can be seen in Finland. The name of the big city behind the southeast border is written in Finnish and in English: Pietari/St Petersburg at the signs. Not a bad practice: In local language, and in a language widely known when feasible.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sweden has seen a significant increase in traffic fatalities in 2018, an increase of almost 30%, the highest rate in 10 years.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sweden has seen a significant increase in traffic fatalities in 2018, an increase of almost 30%, the highest rate in 10 years.


One year is quite a short period to make statistics. For instance, a challenging winter might cause a peak in accidents.

As the deeper analysis shows, the trend indicator about fatalities per traffic volume is quite flat. Anyway, a 5-year rolling average on such an indicator would give a better understanding on the development rather than single annual figures.

The deeper analysis tells us that the frontal and overtaking accident have increased 63% from the average over years 2013-2017, This may be an indication about slowing down the deployment of new 2+1 roads while the traffic volumes constantly increase. The probability of a frontal collision is directly proportional to the product of the opposite traffic flows: A road of AADT 4000+4000 is four times more dangerous than a 2000+2000 road in terms of frontal collisions.

BTW, the same statistics show quite high fatality figures for the train traffic. As the explanation tells, about 70%-80% cases are suicides. It is a good question whether suicides are traffic accidents or no.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An intermediate goal of 'vision zero' was 220 fatalities in 2020, which they are not going to achieve unless there is some kind of miracle.

But you have to take into account that the speed limits have been reduced on quite a large scale, and than over 500 (!) speed cameras have been installed in 2015-2017. Maybe the speed limit reduction actually increases overtaking because people don't want to drive so slow.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> But you have to take into account that the speed limits have been reduced on quite a large scale, and than over 500 (!) speed cameras have been installed in 2015-2017. Maybe the speed limit reduction actually increases overtaking because people don't want to drive so slow.


Earlier, the Swedish traffic was quite disciplined, and the speed limits were obeyed pretty well. Then someone made a silly innovation, perhaps about 30 years ago: The speed limits on all motorways were dropped to 90 km/h. People felt ridiculous, and the respect for the speed limit got ruined. The earlier limits were restored after a year or two, but the respect was not restored. Nowadays, the traffic on the Swedish motorways is rather aggressive: tailgating, huge overspeeds, etc.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Skuru Bridge*

An 800 million SEK (€ 80 million) contract has been signed with Italian construction company Itinera to construct a new Skuru Bridge of LV 222 east of Stockholm.

>> https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-di...rafikverket-har-tecknat-kontrakt-med-itinera/

Construction is planned to begin in the fall of 2019. The new bridge will expand capacity to six lanes.


----------



## Gsus

MichiH said:


> *Sweden*
> 2018 opening:[/SIZE]
> *E6.02:* Flädie (E6/E20) – Lund-Gunnesbo 3.5km (August 2016 to 25th October 2018?) – project – map
> 
> 2020 opening:
> *?:* Gothenburg-Ringön (E6) – Gothenburg-Slakthuset (E45) 1km (2013 to 2020) – project – map
> 
> 2021 opening:
> *E22:* east of Linderöd – south of Vä 15km (May 2018 to Summer 2021) – project – map
> 
> 2025 opening:
> *E4:* Sollentuna – Kungens Kurva 21km (January 2015 to 2025) – project – map
> 
> *Go Up*​


Is this list complete? Very few projects to be opened the coming years it seems. Does Sweden consider itself finished with the major motorway-constructions? Or is it a matter of politics?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128578177&postcount=29


----------



## MattiG

Gsus said:


> Is this list complete? Very few projects to be opened the coming years it seems. Does Sweden consider itself finished with the major motorway-constructions? Or is it a matter of politics?


It is pretty clearly visible at the Swedish project pages that the main focus is improving the existing road network rather than building completely new roads. The works include upgrades of 1+1 roads to 2+1 ones, as well as making 2+1 roads to motorways.

There are many projects especially on the E22. Those projects will hopefully upgrade the road to a decent state. Currently it as a quite an exhausting mixture of all road types from motorways to narrow roads through villages. The E22 could be a quite nice alternative to the somewhat boring E4 between Stockholm and The South.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Gsus said:


> Is this list complete? Very few projects to be opened the coming years it seems. Does Sweden consider itself finished with the major motorway-constructions? Or is it a matter of politics?
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128578177&postcount=29


The list is incomplete, E4 Ljungby/Toftanäs (U/C) is missing, which is one of the biggest motorway projects ever in Sweden and several smaller projects on E20 in västra Götaland, södertörnsleden etc.


----------



## MichiH

Shifty2k5 said:


> The list is incomplete, E4 Ljungby/Toftanäs (U/C) is missing, which is one of the biggest motorway projects ever in Sweden


There was a groundbreaking ceremony last December and clearance is currently done. Construction works will start in March 2019 according to the project web site.



Shifty2k5 said:


> and several smaller projects on E20 in västra Götaland, södertörnsleden etc.


The only 2x2 motorway projects I'm aware of are Tollared – Ingared (construction start 2021 now) and Alingsas – Vargarda-South. It seems that the latter is u/c since 2018 (unfortunately it was not yet reported here). Completion deadline is June 2021. Source.


I would be happy to be corrected if more motorways are currently u/c


----------



## Uppsala

Shifty2k5 said:


> The list is incomplete, E4 Ljungby/Toftanäs (U/C) is missing, which is one of the biggest motorway projects ever in Sweden and several smaller projects on E20 in västra Götaland, södertörnsleden etc.



This is not a new road. Its an 2+1-expressway with a standard very close to a motorway. They just complete it and rebuilding it from 2+1 to 2+2.

It's not that big project. It's only 32 kilometers. It has been motorway projects which, more than twice as long. Which is also the new construction of brand new roads and not just a widening here.

And, this is not a new road. Everything is existing path that is only widened.


----------



## MattiG

Uppsala said:


> This is not a new road. Its an 2+1-expressway with a standard very close to a motorway. They just complete it and rebuilding it from 2+1 to 2+2.
> 
> It's not that big project. It's only 32 kilometers. It has been motorway projects which, more than twice as long. Which is also the new construction of brand new roads and not just a widening here.
> 
> And, this is not a new road. Everything is existing path that is only widened.


Well...

The end results will look like the road were just widened. However, as the the detailed drawings tell, the current road will be removed, and replaced by a new road in the same alignment. The road area will be wider than the current one, and most of the new area will be located on the west side of the existing corridor.

There are good technical reasons to take that approach. The structure of the new road will be a single-carriageway divided into four lanes and twin mid-railings. The whole cross-section of a carriageway should be uniform in age and structure to avoid uneven longitudinal sinking. Think about a motorway having one of the lanes five centimeters deeper than the others.

Such a project never is just adding gravel and tarmac on either side of the road. It also impacts four exits, four rest areas and 28 bridges.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E4 Stockholm Bypass*

An update of the Stockholm Bypass (with English subtitles).


----------



## Shifty2k5

Uppsala said:


> This is not a new road. Its an 2+1-expressway with a standard very close to a motorway. They just complete it and rebuilding it from 2+1 to 2+2.
> 
> It's not that big project. It's only 32 kilometers. It has been motorway projects which, more than twice as long. Which is also the new construction of brand new roads and not just a widening here.
> 
> And, this is not a new road. Everything is existing path that is only widened.


Your knowledge of road construction is clearly lacking. 
In many ways, expanding a road from 2+1 to a full profile motorway is more complicated than building a new motorway through unbroken ground. Standards have changed over the years, old bridges need to be demolished and replaced and dealing with regular road traffic is a logistical nightmare. 
Also, the project cost is around 1 Bn SEK which suggests that it's a lot more work than just widening one of the carriageways.


----------



## italystf

^^ In those cases, overpasses need to be demolished and rebuilt too, unless they were already designed to accomodate extra lanes.


----------



## Nikolaj

Shifty2k5 said:


> Your knowledge of road construction is clearly lacking.
> In many ways, expanding a road from 2+1 to a full profile motorway is more complicated than building a new motorway through unbroken ground. Standards have changed over the years, old bridges need to be demolished and replaced and dealing with regular road traffic is a logistical nightmare.
> Also, the project cost is around 1 Bn SEK which suggests that it's a lot more work than just widening one of the carriageways.


On the contrary. 1 Bn SEK, which is around EUR 100 mio. for 32 km (i.e. EUR 3 mio./km), suggest that it is not a full rebuilded motorway, but primarily an extra carriageway. In neighbouring Denmark a full 2+2 motorway in open land is approx. EUR 10-15 mio./km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

One year may be short, but the longer term data also shows that this crackdown on 'speeding' has failed to produce an effect, there has been no continued downward trend since 2010. 

Speeding enforcement is easy, just install a sign, set up a camera and the cash begins to flow. The vast majority of speeding fines are for just a few km/h over the speed limit, having no effect on traffic safety whatsoever. In fact I think this one-sided focus on speed is one of the reasons why traffic death decline in Western Europe has stalled. 

Since enforcement of speed has gone up significantly, they should stop sending fines for minor offences, that way you still crack down on really dangerous speeding but not on your average citizen getting a ticket for going 10 over the limit.


----------



## riiga

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm wondering if this is the result of the large-scale speed limit reduction in Sweden. If you reduce the speed limit too much, people are going to ignore it and are going to overtake others more than they otherwise would.


^^^^^^ This

Lowering to 80 km/h on a road where it previously was 90 km/h (and people were doing 100 km/h anyway) is just asking for speeding and passing drivers that stick to 80 km/h.


----------



## verreme

I don't know which approach might Sweden take to this issue, but in my country it's always the following one:

- Less accidents/deaths: everything is going well. Let's reduce speed limits further and set up more speed cameras.
- More accidents/deaths: everything is going wrong. Let's reduce speed limits further and set up more speed cameras.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sad but true.

I've driven quite a bit of two-lane roads in Sweden last year, and I've noticed many people passing me while I was doing the speed limit. I can't say if it was more or less than before, but people clearly wanted to go faster than the posted limit.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> One year may be short, but the longer term data also shows that this crackdown on 'speeding' has failed to produce an effect, there has been no continued downward trend since 2010.
> 
> Speeding enforcement is easy, just install a sign, set up a camera and the cash begins to flow. The vast majority of speeding fines are for just a few km/h over the speed limit, having no effect on traffic safety whatsoever. In fact I think this one-sided focus on speed is one of the reasons why traffic death decline in Western Europe has stalled.
> 
> Since enforcement of speed has gone up significantly, they should stop sending fines for minor offences, that way you still crack down on really dangerous speeding but not on your average citizen getting a ticket for going 10 over the limit.


So, you have facts that Sweden has substantially reduced the speed limits during 2018 compared to earlier years?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I did not claim that exact fact. Sweden has been on a fairly large scale speed limit reduction over the past decade or so. And they have implemented over 500 speed cameras in the past 3 years alone. 

They always claim that this will save lives, but as the statistics show, there has been no continued downward trend, especially after 2008-2011 when a round of speed limit reductions was implemented. Based on their policy, there should've been a significant reduction.


----------



## ElviS77

When analyzing statistical data, it's important to keep a level head. First, any large deviation from the trend may very well just be an anomaly: As mentioned by MattiG, 2018 had a very long and warm summer, byt the winter was also quite severe, which also may have impacted stats. Second, blaming one year of increased fatalities on speed limit reductions over the past decade or so, a fairly bold approach. Of course, it's possible that it is true, but there is no evidence apart from a couple of anecdotes that supports the claim. Third, the general idea of new speed limits in Sweden (remember, a smaller percentage of roads have seen increased speed limits in the same period) is to reflect the road's safety and possibly, somewhat further down the line, to fully implement "nollvisionen". Fourth, roads are the one area where a considerable amount of the public and political leaders accept tens of thousands dead and hundreds of thousands of seriously injured pepole in Europe alone. I applaud those who want to change this mentality. In addition, I like to see more and better proper scientific work on the subject to better our understanding of the need for changes and how these are best implemented.


----------



## riiga

*New alignment and reconstruction of riksväg 35*

Work has now begun on the new alignment of riksväg 35 just outside Linköping. This is the first stage of four:


Hackefors – Björkåkla: April 2019 – June 2020
Björklåkla – Vårdsbergs kors: February 2020 – July 2021
Vårdsbergs kors – Sandtorpet: March 2020 – October 2021
Sandtorpet – Rösten: June 2021 – April 2024










The road will feature mostly 2+1 with some 1+1/2+2 and a speed limit of 100 km/h. Cost is estimated at 315 million kr (~30 million €). Hackefors – Vårdsbergs kors will also include a pedestrian/bike path.

As you can see below this first stage will feature a new alignment. The reason for this is that the runway for Linköping City Airport is to be moved some 500 meters. This will be done when the new alignment is completed. As it is a new alignment, traffic will not be affected during the construction. The other stages will affect traffic though.










More info can be found here (Swedish)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ElviS77 said:


> First, any large deviation from the trend may very well just be an anomaly: As mentioned by MattiG, 2018 had a very long and warm summer, byt the winter was also quite severe, which also may have impacted stats.


It may have been an anomaly, but blaming it on the weather would be out of style with neighboring countries: Norway recorded nearly the same and Denmark a decline. They also had a warm and dry summer. 



> Second, blaming one year of increased fatalities on speed limit reductions over the past decade or so, a fairly bold approach. Of course, it's possible that it is true, but there is no evidence apart from a couple of anecdotes that supports the claim.


It's not just this one year, but the trend since 2010: a stalled decline in traffic fatalities, despite all the measures taken since. These measures were justified by the fact that they would further reduce deaths, which so far hasn't really happened. 



> Third, the general idea of new speed limits in Sweden (remember, a smaller percentage of roads have seen increased speed limits in the same period) is to reflect the road's safety and possibly, somewhat further down the line, to fully implement "nollvisionen".


I think they put too much emphasis on 'speed'. Sure, speed is a factor in any accident but it's very difficult to prove it played a decisive role in the cause of the accident. 

There are multiple problems with speed limits that are too low and negatively affect safety;
* People find it too low and are going to speed / overtake others. This results in more excessive speeding and speed differentials.

* Sweden has a monotonous landscape, most of it are dense forests and distances are typically larger than in Central Europe. Most roads have light traffic and generally not a lot going on. Setting a low speed limit either puts a driver in a lower state of awareness, or is an incentive to become distracted by cell phones. 

I think it's no coincidence that traffic death decline has stalled since the large-scale introduction of mobile internet and smartphones. Not just in Sweden, but in a number of Western European countries.

This is also a problem with semi-autonomous driving, it's unreasonable to expect drivers to act at a moment's notice while at the same time having prolonged periods of time with no stimuli. This happens with low speed limits on rural roads as well.

A problem with 'vision zero' is that it is a correct goal to work towards, but unrealistic to achieve. You need ever more draconian measures because the goal itself cannot be reached. There is some sort of rule of thumb than 80% of the goal can be reached with 20% of effort, and that the remaining 20% of the goal requires 80% of effort or may not be reached at all. 

Most countries have seen a very large decline in traffic deaths since 1970s. Governments want to pride themselves for improving infrastructure and traffic codes, but the real reduction was due to improved vehicle safety. The actual number of accidents has not been reduced, or is even higher. 



> Fourth, roads are the one area where a considerable amount of the public and political leaders accept tens of thousands dead and hundreds of thousands of seriously injured pepole in Europe alone. I applaud those who want to change this mentality.


Many people die from smoking, unhealthy diets / lifestyle or simple accidents at home. Traffic is not the only area with a fatality rate. However it is de-facto accepted because it is impossible to take part in society without taking part in traffic, whether you are a driver, cyclist or pedestrian. Virtually nobody would refrain from taking a trip due to the chance of getting killed in an accident.


----------



## Grotlaufen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> I've driven quite a bit of two-lane roads in Sweden last year, and I've noticed many people passing me while I was doing the speed limit. I can't say if it was more or less than before, but people clearly wanted to go faster than the posted limit.



Another new phenomena: I have been overtaken by several trucks (who legally can't go much above the 80 km/h speed limit anyway) on these two-lane roads which never happened before (and yes, they overhauled me even in really dangerous situations, through a curve with poor sight of any oncoming traffic). I don't know if this is due to say sub-contracting leading the drivers to take more risks or not but it sure didn't use to happen a few years ago on this scale. 


I guess the next step is going to be to use drones for radar control (there are very few traffic police officers left compared to 20-30 years ago, I have always suspected the increasing amount of cameras to be a substitute for the decrease in traffic police). I am not going to welcome such development but it would at least put a damper on these kinds of erratic behaviour.


----------



## Grotlaufen

*E22 bridge removal Jämjö*

An accident where a mobile crane attatched to a truck hit a pedestrian overpass in Jämjö (20 kms east of Karlskrona, 2700 inh.) has lead to a complete removal of the bridge as it was too damaged to survive.










Source https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=105&artikel=7208097

Openstreetmap of the area

The bridge was constructed in 2000-2001 as a way to enhance safety for the school children of the village. The elementary school is located to the north of E22 whereas most people in the village live to the south of the main road. For now there will be hired security who will stand at E22 each morning and afternoon directing traffic as the school children pass across E22 on their way to and from school. 


There are plans for a by-pass north of Jämjö, but these plans have been controversial among local farmers as some of the best fields in Blekinge will be exploited for the new motorway (between Karlskrona and the exit to Jämjö, the bypass of Jämjö itself will be designed as a grade-separated 2+1 road). They are not against a by-pass per se, but would want to put it further north where the road would traverse low-grade forests and rocks (their proposal would also mean a shortening of the current route. Many navigation services recommend you use the shorter and non-camera equipped route from Karlskrona to E22 at Söderåkra (where the good road starts again) further inland and it is 7 kms shorter than E22 (plus there are three other villages along the route north of Jämjö (Fågelmara, Brömsebro, Bergkvara) you don't have to pass through). It is a shorter (and quite beautiful) route along the river Lyckebyån and some lakes, but it is also a very narrow route between Karlskrona and Torsås )


Trafikverket has stated that the "forest alternative" is not a viable option for further study. Their main argument is that most of the traffic on E22 at this stretch would not benefit from a much more direct towards Kalmar as the current route is closer to the highways leading to the archipelago in eastern Blekinge (Current AADT at around 12k west of Jämjö and 5k east of it, but with large seasonal variation as this is a popular tourist route to the eastern archipelago in Blekinge as well as traffic to and from the island Öland near Kalmar). In recent years lorry traffic have increased as Karlskrona is a terminal for the ferry line to Gdynia with four ferries a day crossing in each direction (10h for a day-time cruise, or 12h for a vernight stay in the cabins). 

The bypass project site at Trafikverket

Facebook page of local protestors to the current bypass proposal


----------



## Uppsala

Grotlaufen said:


> An accident where a mobile crane attatched to a truck hit a pedestrian overpass in Jämjö (20 kms east of Karlskrona, 2700 inh.) has lead to a complete removal of the bridge as it was too damaged to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=105&artikel=7208097
> 
> Openstreetmap of the area
> 
> The bridge was constructed in 2000-2001 as a way to enhance safety for the school children of the village. The elementary school is located to the north of E22 whereas most people in the village live to the south of the main road. For now there will be hired security who will stand at E22 each morning and afternoon directing traffic as the school children pass across E22 on their way to and from school.
> 
> 
> There are plans for a by-pass north of Jämjö, but these plans have been controversial among local farmers as some of the best fields in Blekinge will be exploited for the new motorway (between Karlskrona and the exit to Jämjö, the bypass of Jämjö itself will be designed as a grade-separated 2+1 road). They are not against a by-pass per se, but would want to put it further north where the road would traverse low-grade forests and rocks (their proposal would also mean a shortening of the current route. Many navigation services recommend you use the shorter and non-camera equipped route from Karlskrona to E22 at Söderåkra (where the good road starts again) further inland and it is 7 kms shorter than E22 (plus there are three other villages along the route north of Jämjö (Fågelmara, Brömsebro, Bergkvara) you don't have to pass through). It is a shorter (and quite beautiful) route along the river Lyckebyån and some lakes, but it is also a very narrow route between Karlskrona and Torsås )
> 
> 
> Trafikverket has stated that the "forest alternative" is not a viable option for further study. Their main argument is that most of the traffic on E22 at this stretch would not benefit from a much more direct towards Kalmar as the current route is closer to the highways leading to the archipelago in eastern Blekinge (Current AADT at around 12k west of Jämjö and 5k east of it, but with large seasonal variation as this is a popular tourist route to the eastern archipelago in Blekinge as well as traffic to and from the island Öland near Kalmar). In recent years lorry traffic have increased as Karlskrona is a terminal for the ferry line to Gdynia with four ferries a day crossing in each direction (10h for a day-time cruise, or 12h for a vernight stay in the cabins).
> 
> The bypass project site at Trafikverket
> 
> Facebook page of local protestors to the current bypass proposal




Here it is! https://www.google.se/maps/@56.1917...dTV6wiQwQwdaPJB8a1hw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=sv


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Växjö*

I took some photos of the Växjö bypass last summer. Didn't we have a forum member from there?

Växjö is a major crossroads of national roads in the interior of Southern Sweden. Many _riksvägar_ come together in Växjö. It may be the town with the highest number of major routes in Sweden?

Map:









1.There is a brief motorway section on the west side of Växjö, the rest is an expressway.

Riksväg 25 Växjö-1 by European Roads, on Flickr

2. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-3 by European Roads, on Flickr

3. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-5 by European Roads, on Flickr

4. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-6 by European Roads, on Flickr

5. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-7 by European Roads, on Flickr

6. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-9 by European Roads, on Flickr

7. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-11 by European Roads, on Flickr

8. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-14 by European Roads, on Flickr

9. 

Riksväg 25 Växjö-15 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## OulaL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Växjö is a major crossroads of national roads in the interior of Southern Sweden. Many _riksvägar_ come together in Växjö. It may be the town with the highest number of major routes in Sweden?


I wouldn't have thought but I guess that's the way it goes... I counted six while Stockholm, Gothenburg and Malmö each have five.

The first place will probably be shared with Stockholm with the completion of the new Stockholm bypass, assuming the current E4 will be given a new main road number.


----------



## I-Soke

https://youtu.be/cqTMKvGDhiQ


----------



## Grotlaufen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Växjö is a major crossroads of national roads in the interior of Southern Sweden. Many _riksvägar_ come together in Växjö. It may be the town with the highest number of major routes in Sweden?


Fitting in a sense, as the etymology is "Väg" (=Road) + "Sjö" (=Lake). One fact overlooked today is that Växjö is the center of quite an intricate inland waterway system which was also transcribed as "roads" (apart from boating in itself many heavy transports took place when the water was frozen in winter time).


The roundabout in your last picture is about to be replaced by a grade-separated junction with 2+2 lanes going northward to the next junction in the coming years: https://www.trafikverket.se/osterleden-vaxjo



> There is a brief motorway section on the west side of Växjö, the rest is an expressway.


In the 1960's-1970's many short stretches of motorways were built next to bypassing or as entrances from one direction to the county seats. Since then some have linked up to a larger inter-city motorway network but Växjö along with Karlskrona and Kalmar have retained their few kms (Karlskrona might get extensions on both sides of the town in the coming decade, but 2+1 stretches further west/east of Ronneby/Jämjö will remain for a forseeable future. Btw the western entrance on riksväg 30 to Växjö and the entrance to Karlskrona on riksväg 28 compete with each other on being the "shortest" isolated motorway stretch in Sweden being 1.5-2 kms each). 


I believe the rest of the expressway eventually will be rebuilt as a motorway or at least to a 2+2 standard. The county and the town is looking to relocate the hospital next to trf Helgevärma, Växjö is one booming town with a municipality approaching a population of 100k+ (it was around half of that 50-55 years ago). But it likely won't happen in the coming decade.


----------



## Ingenioren

Remarkably bad road system for a town this size, also with the many national routes meeting here - it gets quite congested!


----------



## Grotlaufen

Ingenioren said:


> Remarkably bad road system for a town this size, also with the many national routes meeting here - it gets quite congested!



Norrleden from trf Helgevärma to the east was constructed in 1976-1977, rv 30 as a motorway in 1971-1973, the joining branch rv 23 from Malmö in 1981, trafikplats Norremark (where rv 23/37 to the northeast spurs off) in 2007 (until then it was a traffic light junction). 


You can check the age of the bridges here (mark the "i"-button and zoom in to 1000m ): https://batman.trafikverket.se/externportal


My guess is that it comes down to demography - population in the municip. has grown from 60k to 93k since the mid 1970's. Today Växjö is far greater than the neighbouring and historically larger county seats of Kalmar, Karlskrona and Kristianstad. And most traffic were expected to go into downtown, thus a bypass didn't need to be a full motorway. 


Add to this the worsening finances for new projects within the Swedish road agency between the mid-1970's to the late 1980's in Sweden. New motorways were not prioritized in the first place, and 13-width roads with or without grade separations (current 2+1 roads) were deemed to be the most efficient standard to strive for in most places.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Grotlaufen said:


> And most traffic were expected to go into downtown, thus a bypass didn't need to be a full motorway.


This was quite typical for highway engineering in the 1950s-1960s. At that time almost everything (retail, jobs) were in the city centers. After that time most employment and retail growth was elsewhere, hence the need for infrastructure that serves circular trips. 

Also interesting in that regard is highway 40 through Borås. There aren't many cities in Europe where a through motorway goes that close to the city center, basically right next to it.


----------



## Grotlaufen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Also interesting in that regard is highway 40 through Borås. There aren't many cities in Europe where a through motorway goes that close to the city center, basically right next to it.



Borås was a thriving factory town post-WW2. It is also built on several hill tops with the main river (Viskan) in the middle of the town. Where the current motorway is, there used to be a railway next to the city center which was torn up and replaced by a motorway around 1970 (where the current motorway passes through a factory). You can see the situation as it was in 1961 here: https://historiskakartor.lantmateriet.se/historiskakartor/show.html?showmap=true&archive=RAK&archive=RAK&sd_base=rak2&sd_ktun=52414b5f4a3133332d374330663632

The topography made it hard to come up with alternative ideas for a motorway without more demolition of buildings. Add to this that Borås was to a large degree a military town during the cold war ("Kungl. Älvsborgs regemente" on the 1961 map) which meant large areas to the south west in particular were off-limits for development. 



Another interesting case of a bypass which was rebuilt to almost full motorway standard is the old E4 in Norrköping. It was built as a bypass in the early 1940's (Norrköping used to be the fourth largest city in Sweden until the 1970's): Then in the 1960-1970's it was rebuilt to almost a full motorway standard with 2+2 road and several grade-separated crossings, but with a grade crossing with a tram line and two round-abouts to the north remaining even though the whole road itself was rebuilt to a 2+2 standard. In Västerås the development went to full-scale rebuilding of the bypass into a motorway (the current E18) but in Norrköping they stopped at the tram line and northern roundabouts, instead building a new bypass in the 1990's to the west of the city.

Map of Norrköping in 1947 with the early 1940's bypass west of the city: https://historiskakartor.lantmateriet.se/historiskakartor/show.html?showmap=true&archive=RAK&archive=RAK&sd_base=rak2&sd_ktun=52414b5f4a3133332d384739653438

You can btw see the construction of the junction next to Himmelstalund in this aerial photo from the 1960's: https://kartor.eniro.se/?c=58.594846,16.165674&z=16&l=historic

Map of Västerås in 1961. The current E18 was prepared to be converted to a grade-separated standard.
https://historiskakartor.lantmateriet.se/historiskakartor/show.html?showmap=true&archive=RAK&archive=RAK&sd_base=rak2&sd_ktun=52414b5f4a3133332d31314732693633


----------



## Ingenioren

Yeah you should come to Norway if you want to see terrible lane discipline, here it's like in the USA.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

It does not seem like persons from Uppsala can come easily to Norway just yet...: Tre svenske regioner kan oppfylle FHIs krav til gjenåpning


----------



## Ingenioren

Sure you can just go via the smaller roads.


----------



## MattiG

Ingenioren said:


> Sure you can just go via the smaller roads.


But taking a risk of tar and feathers?


----------



## riiga

To complement my previous video of the Linköping outer ring road, here's the centre ring road of Linköping, both directions.


----------



## Shifty2k5

This weekend a bridge was blown up in southern Stockholm, as part of the Förbifart Stockholm projekt. 
Apparently, this was the only way they could get it removed in one night.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFDaV3ZnL08/

It will be replaced by this:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't understand why this project now has an opening date of 2030. It used to be scheduled for completion around 2024.

2030 seems so far away, in particular with the amount of tunnels that has already been blasted.


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't understand why this project now has an opening date of 2030. It used to be scheduled for completion around 2024.
> 
> 2030 seems so far away, in particular with the amount of tunnels that has already been blasted.


I agree. All tunnels could be done in another two years and if you add two years for technical installations and other works then 2024 should still be doable.

But apparently large sections of the southern tunnels were not built to the required specifications by the italian contractors and this is the official reason why it's delayed.


My theory is that Trafikverket wants to complete several other projects that are linked to förbifarten, like Södertörsleden, 4+4 lanes to Arlanda Airport, new motorway bridges over the Södertälje canal and other motorway widening projects on the E4 and E18. They want to complete these before the entire project is ready. I'm sure the tunnels will be ready before this.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Roads by Stefano Rugolo, en Flickr


----------



## Uppsala

VITORIA MAN said:


> Roads by Stefano Rugolo, en Flickr



Very nice!

This is truly a classic old-fashioned Swedish road. This is how the smaller roads have looked like in Sweden for several generations. And many of these remain today


----------



## riiga

*Update on riksväg 34 between Motala and Borensberg*



riiga said:


> *Contract awarded for upgrade of riksväg 34 between Motala and Borensberg*
> 
> NCC has been awarded the contract [Swedish] for the upgrade and construction of a new alignment of riksväg 34 between Motala (Ervasteby) and Borensberg. The contract is worth 128 million SEK (12,8 million €). Opening of the new road is planned for autumn 2020.
> 
> The current alignment of riksväg 34 between Borensberg and Motala (Ervasteby) has poor standard with a width of only 7,5 m and the speed limit being 70 km/h. It passes through or near several farms, etc. and has lots of driveways with direct access to the main road. The AADT is ~5 000.
> 
> The new road will feature 2+1 lanes and a speed limit of 100 km/h.
> 
> 
> Click for map





riiga said:


> Construction began this week. The rebuild of about a kilometer of the current road and the parts connecting the new road to the current one will be built last to affect traffic as little as possible. Completion date is still autumn of 2020.


The road is scheduled to open on the 1st of October. I will try to film the new alignment.


----------



## riiga

*Another update on riksväg 34 between Motala and Borensberg*


riiga said:


> The road is scheduled to open on the 1st of October. I will try to film the new alignment.


The road opened to traffic on the 1st of October at 10:00. I drove there today and recorded both directions below.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^How long time this section was built?


----------



## riiga

Luki_SL said:


> ^^How long time this section was built?


Circa 2 years.


----------



## Grotlaufen

Edit: Dec. 10 is now confirmed on the website of the National Transport Agency (Trafikverket):
E22

The new 15 km of motorway on E22 Sätaröd-Vä is reported to open a lot earlier than expected - December 10 2020 instead of Mid-Summer 2021. Good construction weather since 2018 is cited as a cause (as btw was when previous stretches of motorway on E22, by-passes of Linderöd and Rinkabyholm, also opened half a year ahead of schedule):

https://www.kristianstadsbladet.se/kristianstad/datum-klart-for-nar-den-nya-motorvagen-ska-oppna-3f94fb26 (paywall)

Vägbygge på E22 klart tidigare än beräknat - Trailer.se


In coming years there could be more motorway construction on E22 ahead - East of Karlskrona (Lösen-Jämjö) could start next year if appeals are sorted out, and then Fjälkinge-Gualöv in 2022. Further ahead in the 2020's are Ronneby-Nättraby as a motorway and by-passes of Bergkvara and Söderköping, though they will most likely be built to a 2+1 standard.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Marieholm Tunnel in Göteborg is almost completed, they expect an opening around New Year's.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*LV 222*

The concrete pouring of the new Skuru Bridge on the east side of Stockholm has commenced.

Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Uppsala

Grotlaufen said:


> Edit: Dec. 10 is now confirmed on the website of the National Transport Agency (Trafikverket):
> E22
> 
> The new 15 km of motorway on E22 Sätaröd-Vä is reported to open a lot earlier than expected - December 10 2020 instead of Mid-Summer 2021. Good construction weather since 2018 is cited as a cause (as btw was when previous stretches of motorway on E22, by-passes of Linderöd and Rinkabyholm, also opened half a year ahead of schedule):
> 
> https://www.kristianstadsbladet.se/kristianstad/datum-klart-for-nar-den-nya-motorvagen-ska-oppna-3f94fb26 (paywall)
> 
> Vägbygge på E22 klart tidigare än beräknat - Trailer.se
> 
> 
> In coming years there could be more motorway construction on E22 ahead - East of Karlskrona (Lösen-Jämjö) could start next year if appeals are sorted out, and then Fjälkinge-Gualöv in 2022. Further ahead in the 2020's are Ronneby-Nättraby as a motorway and by-passes of Bergkvara and Söderköping, though they will most likely be built to a 2+1 standard.




This is something that is at least 25 years late or so.

The motorway between Malmö and Lund is old, it dates from 1953. In Kristianstad, a very short "motorway" was built that was about 10 km in 1969. Already at that time there were plans to build together with the motorway in Lund. The road was not an E-road for the first few years. It was not until 1980 that the road became E-road. Today it is called E22. But around 1980 there was the big project in Lund where they rebuilt the end of the motorway in Lund to be able to extend it towards Kristianstad. But otherwise it took an awful long time before parts of the motorway were expanded.

So it is only now in December that this is finally finished. This is maybe a Swedish record. About 100 km of motorway that took more than 40 years to complete.


----------



## Grotlaufen

Uppsala said:


> This is something that is at least 25 years late or so.
> 
> The motorway between Malmö and Lund is old, it dates from 1953. In Kristianstad, a very short "motorway" was built that was about 10 km in 1969. Already at that time there were plans to build together with the motorway in Lund. The road was not an E-road for the first few years. It was not until 1980 that the road became E-road. Today it is called E22. But around 1980 there was the big project in Lund where they rebuilt the end of the motorway in Lund to be able to extend it towards Kristianstad. But otherwise it took an awful long time before parts of the motorway were expanded.
> 
> So it is only now in December that this is finally finished. This is maybe a Swedish record. About 100 km of motorway that took more than 40 years to complete.



Planning was a mess though, with multiple changes over time and actors to blame for. 
It was part of the original motorway network as envisaged in the national highway plan 1958 ("Vägplan 58" (the pdf with the map itself is large so I won't link directly to it, but can be found in "Källa"). Had it been built as envisaged Lund-Tjörnarp-Kristianstad, central Scania (Eslöv, Höör) which has expaned more than the population along the current E22-route would have had a decent access to the national highway network. It would btw also had shorten the route by almost 5 kms, on a 100 km stretch not a mean thing. The new stretch will shorten the route by 3 kms btw.


Then when plans for that new motorway was scrapped in the 1970's, the original proposal in the municipality of Kristianstad was to build a two-lane expressway along the current route from Kristianstad to Tollarp, then build a new road south of Tollarp to Hörby. The plan was scrapped around 1990 due to environmental concerns from the country level. Then the current route was decided on. In the early 00's the motorway planning had come quite far and there were talks of a construction start in the late end of the decade, but was then scrapped in 2004 as the national government decided to invest in E45 and a new railway between Gothenburg-Trollhättan.


The new motorway is indeed welcome and should be celebrated as such, but as the 1950's planning was scrapped the 1970's proposal would have served the local area south of Kristianstad much better. Highway 9/19 to Ystad/Simrishamn and a AADT of 6k would have about 5 kms of more motorway, and there would be exits next to Tollarp (a commuting village of 3k inh. with most of the commuters going to Kristianstad ) and the factories in Tings Nöbbelöv (Absolut vodka is distilled there btw and there is also a large starch plant). My guess is that the new motorway will feel somewhat "empty". There are no exists in between Linderöd and Vä, traffic to and from Ystad/Tollarp (with an AADT of 7k) has to exit at Vä, and traffic to and from Tollarp towards Malmö has to use the old road. AADT is around 10k where the western end of the current motorway is, and 18k at Vä at its current eastern end.


----------



## Uppsala

Grotlaufen said:


> Planning was a mess though, with multiple changes over time and actors to blame for.
> It was part of the original motorway network as envisaged in the national highway plan 1958 ("Vägplan 58" (the pdf with the map itself is large so I won't link directly to it, but can be found in "Källa"). Had it been built as envisaged Lund-Tjörnarp-Kristianstad, central Scania (Eslöv, Höör) which has expaned more than the population along the current E22-route would have had a decent access to the national highway network. It would btw also had shorten the route by almost 5 kms, on a 100 km stretch not a mean thing. The new stretch will shorten the route by 3 kms btw.
> 
> 
> Then when plans for that new motorway was scrapped in the 1970's, the original proposal in the municipality of Kristianstad was to build a two-lane expressway along the current route from Kristianstad to Tollarp, then build a new road south of Tollarp to Hörby. The plan was scrapped around 1990 due to environmental concerns from the country level. Then the current route was decided on. In the early 00's the motorway planning had come quite far and there were talks of a construction start in the late end of the decade, but was then scrapped in 2004 as the national government decided to invest in E45 and a new railway between Gothenburg-Trollhättan.
> 
> 
> The new motorway is indeed welcome and should be celebrated as such, but as the 1950's planning was scrapped the 1970's proposal would have served the local area south of Kristianstad much better. Highway 9/19 to Ystad/Simrishamn and a AADT of 6k would have about 5 kms of more motorway, and there would be exits next to Tollarp (a commuting village of 3k inh. with most of the commuters going to Kristianstad ) and the factories in Tings Nöbbelöv (Absolut vodka is distilled there btw and there is also a large starch plant). My guess is that the new motorway will feel somewhat "empty". There are no exists in between Linderöd and Vä, traffic to and from Ystad/Tollarp (with an AADT of 7k) has to exit at Vä, and traffic to and from Tollarp towards Malmö has to use the old road. AADT is around 10k where the western end of the current motorway is, and 18k at Vä at its current eastern end.



There is a lot to be said about the motorway in Kristianstad and the plans that have been made to expand it.

It was in 1969 that they opened a very short motorway in Kristianstad. The old road certainly needed to be replaced, but building such a short road that replaced the old road through a fairly small Swedish town with just a motorway looked strange. An ordinary road would have been enough.

You can see the original length from 1969 on the map here. It is between exits 37 and 40 which is between Härlöv and Hammar which is the original section. However, it can be pointed out that exit numbers did not exist at that time, but these have come much later.









Kristianstad · Sverige


Sverige




www.google.se





Even more strange was the road when it opened and a few years ahead. From the beginning, there was also lighting on this part. And it was extreme lighting that had really fit on a stretch of motorway at a very large city with very much traffic. The lighting was very lavish with SOX lights. It looked almost like the motorways of the Netherlands at the time. It's just that this was Kristianstad, not Rotterdam or Eindhoven.

There was lighting in some places in Sweden similar to that in Kristianstad, including Jönköping, Helsingborg or Kungälv (north of Gothenburg), but these were sections of really long motorways at important places with a lot of traffic. On the other hand, there was no motivation for it in Kristianstad, which was a small Swedish town with not so much traffic on the roads.

But it was probably about style and design, and would give Kristianstad the impression of being bigger than it was and so on. Politics was probably involved in this.

The large lighting system was not long overdue in Kristanstad. As early as about 1980, the lighting was switched off and never switched on again. However, the lighting remained for a number of years, but without being used. It was not maintained either and the condition got worse. As early as 1982-1983, it had been in poor condition.

Towards the end of the 1980s, it was finally removed.

But the motorway continued to be a short cut. It was in the 1990s that it was extended towards Vä. Then it was in 2003 that it was extended east to Fjälkinge.

But around 1995, many believed that it would very soon be extended beyond Vä, but this did not happen for many years.

The parts that run between Lund and Kristianstad have taken an incredibly long time to build. From Lund and to Gårdstånga was opened in 1984, but the gray Gårdsstånga to Hurva was only opened around 2000. Everything took an extremely long time, despite the fact that in total between Malmö and Kristianstad it is only about 100 km.

So on December 10 this year, a strange story ends about motorways that have actually been going on since 1969. It is a more than 50-year-old project.

Today, the motorway in Kristianstad looks like a normal European motorway. It lacks lighting, which is also normal today in Europe. And soon it is finally connected in the very network of motorways as well, even though it has taken a long time here.

50 years to build a 100 km motorway is a Swedish record. Probably even a European record.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A new bridge of highway 55 will be built across Mälaren. The new double-leaf bascule bridge will replace the current swing bridge (I presume this will reduce the duration of bridge openings?) It will also allow larger ships to pass through. The existing bridge was built in 1953.

The location of the bridge: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Swede

I like the bridge, and the artificial island they're putting next to it (I assume it's mostly made from what is dredged from the bottom during construction).
The animation is really great.
Updating the 55 is a very good thing to do, will make it more attractive to use for those going past Stockholm (since the 55 is far more direct if you're not going to/from greater Stockholm).

Annoying that there's no bike & pedestrian infrastructure as part of the bridge tho. Add 3 meters on one side, and you've got something amazing.


----------



## Ingenioren

Shouldn't it be 4 lanes also?


----------



## MattiG

Ingenioren said:


> Shouldn't it be 4 lanes also?


The motivation is to improve the internal waterways by enabling larger vessels to sail on the lake Mälaren. The project is not about increasing the capacity of the route 55.


----------



## loefet

Swede said:


> Annoying that there's no bike & pedestrian infrastructure as part of the bridge tho. Add 3 meters on one side, and you've got something amazing.


According to the information on the Trafikverket website, then the new bridge have wider shoulders (compared to the old one) for cycling/walking, with the possibility in the future to create a dedicated cycling/walking path if they deem it to be necessary. 
Page 32 in Planbeskrivningen. Dokument väg 55 Hjulstabron

Should be done form the start I recon...


----------



## Swede

Ingenioren said:


> Shouldn't it be 4 lanes also?





MattiG said:


> The motivation is to improve the internal waterways by enabling larger vessels to sail on the lake Mälaren. The project is not about increasing the capacity of the route 55.


I agree about the 4 lanes. Yes, the project might not be about increasing road capacity, but this is an opportunity to do what really should be decided to be a good thing in principle - and thus clearly a cheaper way to get it done. Plus: if they up it to 2+2 lanes for 500 to 1000 meters in both directions it would make it easier to _not_ create long lines when the bridge opens.


loefet said:


> According to the information on the Trafikverket website, then the new bridge have wider shoulders (compared to the old one) for cycling/walking, with the possibility in the future to create a dedicated cycling/walking path if they deem it to be necessary.
> Page 32 in Planbeskrivningen. Dokument väg 55 Hjulstabron
> Should be done form the start I recon...


I agree. Do it from the start.

A bridge is something that lasts a long time, and when it IS replaced it really ought to be done with an eye to the future. Build it 2+2 lanes + 3-4 meters of bike & pedestrian path. Higher cost now, yes, but won't create a choke point for road traffic and won't be a missing link for people walking/cycling.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E10 Kiruna*

The rerouted E10 through Kiruna is scheduled to be inaugurated tomorrow. E10 was built on a new alignment on the north side of Kiruna due to subsidence due to mining on the original alignment. They also moved the entire city center of Kiruna for this reason.









Nya E10 i Kiruna klar för trafikstart


Snart har Trafikverket byggt klart den nya E10 genom Kiruna. På tisdag den 27 oktober tas avspärrningarna bort för den andra och sista etappen. Du kan följa trafiköppningens livesändning på webben.




www.trafikverket.se


----------



## riiga

*Speed limits on the E4*
Starting tomorrow the speed limit on the E4 through Småland will go up from 110 km/h to 120 km/h. In Jönköping the speed will be lowered from 90 km/h to 80 km/h and 100 km/h.








Beslut om nya hastighetsgränser på E4 genom Småland


Trafikverket fortsätter arbetet med att anpassa hastighetsgränserna till vägarnas säkerhetsstandard. Nu har beslut tagits om att anpassa hastigheten på E4 genom nästan hela Småland, 27 oktober börjar de nya hastighetsgränserna gälla.




www.trafikverket.se


----------



## slaz

Good news! Looks like the new stretch of E20 motorway between Alingsås and Vårgårda will open half a year earlier than expected. Opening is currently scheduled for mid-December. Work has also started on upgrading the short 5 km stretch between Tollered and Ingared to motorway standards. This part of E20 already has a 100 km/h speed limit and is close to having motorway specifications already, but there's some level crossings that needs to be removed and the on-ramps and off-ramps at Näs will be extended as well.


----------



## Uppsala

slaz said:


> Good news! Looks like the new stretch of E20 motorway between Alingsås and Vårgårda will open half a year earlier than expected. Opening is currently scheduled for mid-December. Work has also started on upgrading the short 5 km stretch between Tollered and Ingared to motorway standards. This part of E20 already has a 100 km/h speed limit and is close to having motorway specifications already, but there's some level crossings that needs to be removed and the on-ramps and off-ramps at Näs will be extended as well.



Alingsås is interesting when it comes to motorways in Sweden.

From Alingsås and westwards, for a very long time there has been something that looks like a motorway. But this ended in Alingsås and from Alingsås and east it was a common road.

The road from Alingsås to Gothenburg is actually built as a motorway, but some intersections did not fully meet their full standard. But several exits, as well as a rest area were copies of the old German motorways. The road between Gothenburg and Alingsås dates from the 1940s and can be said to be Sweden's first motorway. However, some technical details meant that it was not officially allowed to be called a motorway.

Through Alingsås, it runs as a dual carriageway as a kind of continuation of the old motorway. See here:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





The link can be said to show really old Swedish motorway design 

This old thoroughfare through alingsås is thus connected by a modern motorway now to the east. This makes it an interesting journey on the route. If someone comes east, it is a modern motorway first, then this old dual carriageway through Alingsås before it becomes a motorway again.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Some pictures from the ongoing Förbifart Stockholm project:

From Kungens kurva:
These buildings will house the technical installations required for ventilating the tunnels.









These buildings are visible in the upper part of this render:









Ongoing works at the tunnel entrance just north of Kungens Kurva.









Tunnel entrance at one of the intersections in Vinsta (rougly half way from kungens kurva - häggvik)









Tunnel entrance at Hjulsta:

















Trafikplats Akalla is starting to look finished - but still 9 years until the opening....









All pictures from Trafikverket.se


----------



## Grotlaufen

E22 Lösen - Jämjö

The government has rejected all appeals, which means construction of 8 kms of motorway plus 7 kms of 2+1 road could start in 2022:

Sydöstran (Swedish, paywall) Beslut: Regeringen avslår överklagande om nya E22

Blekinge läns tidning (paywall) Regeringen avslår överklagande om nya E22

Trafikverket (National transport agency): E22, Lösen–Jämjö, mötesfri väg







The project itself will bring a welcome by-pass of Jämjö (3500 inh.). No one have opposed the bypass per se, but the proposed route will bring about exploitation of prime farm land. Many local inhabitants wished for a more northern by-pass, which would shorten the route between Karlskrona and Kalmar by another 2 kms compared to the final proposal, and pass through forests instead. Trafikverket rejected the northern route on claims that it will not decrease traffic along the current route between Karlskrona and Jämjö. Jämjö itself is a center for much of eastern Blekinge (schools, groceries etc) with a great Summer season traffic to and from the archipelago (Sturkö, Torhamn, Kristianopel).

The final route (in red to the south) and rejected route ("Skogsalternativet"). The motorway will stretch from Lyckebyån ("Lösen") to a new exit at Ramdala, from where it will continue as a 2+1 controlled-access highway:










Latest AADT shows a variation between 15k close to Karlskrona and 5k east of Jämjö.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The E20 Alingsås - Vågårda motorway segment is scheduled to open on 10 December 2020: 









Tidigarelagd trafiköppning av nya E20 Alingsås-Vårgårda


E20 får en ny sträckning mellan trafikplats Bälinge och trafikplats Hjultorp när den nya motorvägen öppnat för trafik




www.trafikverket.se





Meanwhile it appears that plans for a bypass at Alingsås were shelved?


----------



## riiga

Marieholmsförbindelsen will open in Gothenburg on the 16th December:









Västsveriges största infrastrukturprojekt klart – delta i invigningen i vårt digitala quiz


Marieholmstunneln är klar och med det Västsveriges största infrastrukturprojekt, Marieholmsförbindelsen. Det firar vi med ett digitalt quiz den 10 december – varmt välkommen att delta!




www.trafikverket.se


----------



## riiga

ChrisZwolle said:


> Meanwhile it appears that plans for a bypass at Alingsås were shelved?


Yes, it wasn't included in the 2018-2029 National Infrastructure Plan. I don't know why.



Trafikverket said:


> *Nuläge*: Projektet finns inte med i den nationella infrastrukturplanen för åren 2018-2029.


----------



## xbox36O

They did the wrong decision in the 90s when they decided that e20 should go through Alingsås. I guess from the beginning it would be on bridges but later on because of stricter environment rules it would have to be under ground level. Obviously it would be more expensive like that which means the old decision from 90s is kinda invalid. They also discovered that ground water is a problem. There's a debate if it wouldn't be better to build a bypass instead


----------



## MattiG

xbox36O said:


> They did the wrong decision in the 90s when they decided that e20 should go through Alingsås. I guess from the beginning it would be on bridges but later on because of stricter environment rules it would have to be under ground level. Obviously it would be more expensive like that which means the old decision from 90s is kinda invalid. They also discovered that ground water is a problem. There's a debate if it wouldn't be better to build a bypass instead


Looks somewhat challenging. If I have understood correctly, there has been two main alternatives for a bypass on the table, with lengths of about 8 and 10 kilometers.









The topographic map shows a problematic terrain at the SW side of the town (valleys crosswise to the road), and there is a large nature reserve at the E side. Bypassing the nature reserve would add several kilometers to the length. Expecting a lot of discussion to take place.


----------



## Ostpuff

Shifty2k5 said:


> Trafikplats Akalla is starting to look finished - but still 9 years until the opening....


Tpl Häggvik - tpl Hjulsta are actually scheduled to open in 2026 according to Trafikverket, before the rest of the bypass. Considering the progress on this section, even 2026 seems overly pessimistic though, especially since the main causes for the delay are just relevant to the section under Lovön


----------



## Morsue

Ostpuff said:


> Tpl Häggvik - tpl Hjulsta are actually scheduled to open in 2026 according to Trafikverket, before the rest of the bypass. Considering the progress on this section, even 2026 seems overly pessimistic though, especially since the main causes for the delay are just relevant to the section under Lovön


It would be a nice shortcut for freight traffic on E18. It's already shorter to head north at Kista, and this would make it even shorter to Norrortsleden.


----------



## Grotlaufen

*E22 and former E22 in Tollarp*

A few days ago E22 (Dec. 10) was inaugurated as a new motorway bypassing Tollarp. To give the rest of us not living there a sense what the difference in traffic is, this video was recently posted of the now former E22 between Dec. 8 and Dec. 11 in Tollarp:


----------



## Ingenioren

Swede said:


> By that way of thinking we already have 55/56 for Stockholm too. Nono, it has to be 20+ km of 3+3 tunneled motorway so close to the city that it'll mostly just be local suburb to suburb trips on it!


You can not compare the two routes, i belive less than 1% would chose to go Uddevalla - Varberg via the 42+41, it is nearly 70km longer than the E6. Meanwhile if you go Gävle - Norrköping via 56 you save 40km.


----------



## Grotlaufen

In a press release earlier today* the government sanctioned the construction of some new road projects by releasing the neccessary funds to start with the construction in 2021 or 2022:

Regeringen ger klartecken till flera infrastrukturobjekt

The new roads will be:


-E18 Köping–Västjädra, an upgrade from a grade-separated 2+1 road to 25 km of motorway 

-E22 Lösen–Jämjö by-pass, 15 km of motorway and grade-separated 2+1 road

-Riksväg 40 Nässjö–Eksjö, 14 km new 2+1 road

-E4/E20 Tomteboda–Bredäng, improved ITS 

-E16 Borlänge–Djurås, non-disclosed traffic safety measures

-E45 Tösse–Åmål, non-disclosed traffic safety measures



* The Swedish government convene every Thursday to pass decisions as a collective body, which includes decisions regarding financing and some appeals to road projects which have been prepared at governmental department level, in this case _Infrastrukturdepartementet_.


----------



## Shifty2k5

Very good news!

_-E45 Tösse–Åmål, non-disclosed traffic safety measures_

This is the second stage of a 2+1 road between Ånimskog and Åmål, in Värmland. It's basically 10 km of 2+1 road.









E45, Ånimskog–Åmål, mötesfri landsväg


Trafikverket planerar att bygga om E45, Ånimskog–Åmål, till mötesfri landsväg. Detta för att öka trafiksäkerheten på vägen.




www.trafikverket.se





_-E16 Borlänge–Djurås, non-disclosed traffic safety measures_

This is 16 km of 2+1 road in Dalarna.









E16/Väg 70, Borlänge–Djurås, mötesfri väg


Väg 70, sträckan Borlänge-Djurås




www.trafikverket.se


----------



## Shifty2k5

... and also, here are some nice panoramic renderings of the new E22 Jämjö - Lösen.. Check it out!



E22 Jämjö Lösen, Trafikverket - av WSP


----------



## Ingenioren

Great, the motorway from Örebro to Stockholm will be complete


----------



## The Wild Boy

I love how roads in Sweden, even motorways blend nice with the nature. 
If it were in my country, they'd cut 1000 additional trees near any new road. This way it looks really nice, and roads blend well with the nature.


----------



## Shifty2k5

The Wild Boy said:


> I love how roads in Sweden, even motorways blend nice with the nature.
> If it were in my country, they'd cut 1000 additional trees near any new road. This way it looks really nice, and roads blend well with the nature.


Well, not always.. 

But sometimes they get it right!


----------



## Swede

iirc the curvieness isn't really about preserving natur (hey, it's a motorway! nature doesn't enter into it), it's about keeping drivers awake. Straight road at constant speeds is really bad for staying alert.


----------



## xbox36O

Swede said:


> No, the point of it is to give those bypassign the whole of Greater Stockholm a shorter route so they don't clog up Essingeleden. This is the stated purpose, and the reason it has any public support.
> Increasing car use inside Greater Stockholm (in real numbers and in %) is what the result will be according to even Trafikverket, but they keep talking about it as if it'll help reduce car use.
> It's a huge money sink, and a huge mistake.
> 
> upgrading 55/56 to consistently 100km/h 2+2 would have been far cheaper and actually do what Trafikverket & politicians have always claimed Förbifarten will do.
> 
> 
> The effect of Förbifarten, and of Tvärled Södertörn will be more cars on the roads, more traffic, and within a few short years Essingeleden etc will be just as clogged up as before (if not more). This is what always happens with new motorways in/around cities. This is well established since the 1950s.


The thing is that with the whole bypass(Södertörnsleden, Förbifart Stockholm and Norrortsleden) commuters and those bypassing wont depend on one single road, Essingeleden, so it doesnt really matter if Essingeleden is clogged up or not. I find it hard to believe that the bypass will be clogged up since it six lanes and the interchanges looks really good. The only bottleneck can be the interchange with E18, but Trafikverket has already start to prepare for seperate ramps in some directions.


----------



## Ingenioren

It depends if the bypass is for commuters in the Stockholm region or for long distance, long distance would be better of with an upgrade of the 55


----------



## xbox36O

Om E4 Förbifart Stockholm-projektet 

To make it short. Around the municipality of Stockholm is like a circle of municipalities with basically no good infrastructure in between. The whole greater bypass will make a good connection around Stockholm, connecting workareas, Universitys, hospitals, shopping places etc. The bypass will a have good impact for the region of Stockholm.



https://www.trafikverket.se/contentassets/220d605ec92e4e55a13ca02b3ddf54e7/v2_tvarleder_forbifart_stockholm_20180611_1.jpg



A good map to illustrate it.

A upgrade of r55 is of course necessary but it's another project.


----------



## MattiG

Ingenioren said:


> It depends if the bypass is for commuters in the Stockholm region or for long distance, long distance would be better of with an upgrade of the 55


A bypass seldom is "or" but "and".


----------



## Ostpuff

xbox36O said:


> I find it hard to believe that the bypass will be clogged up since it six lanes and the interchanges looks really good. The only bottleneck can be the interchange with E18, but Trafikverket has already start to prepare for seperate ramps in some directions.


Considering Trafikverket is predicting 145 000 vehicles a day through förbifarten, it's certainly going to be clogged up eventually (compare that to Essingeleden's 170 000). Fewer exits does generally mean better traffic flow, but it doesn't make accidents significantly less likely. And looking at Södra länken's current situation, they are likely going to have to restrict entry to the tunnel in a similar fashion on particularly busy hours or when accidents occur. Bet that won't cause problems on the rest of the road network...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*E45, Göteborg*

The Gullberg Tunnel of E45 in Göteborg (Gothenburg) opens to traffic next week. The tunnel will be put into service in stages between 15 and 18 March with normal traffic condtions from 19 March.

The tunnel was part of a urban renewal project in a former industrial zone. It also eliminated the last traffic lights between the city center and E6.









Nu öppnar snart Gullbergstunnelns alla delar- hur påverkar det trafiken?


Nu öppnar snart Gullbergstunneln för trafik. Öppningen sker i olika etapper mellan den 15 och 18 mars och från den 19 mars väntas allt vara klart.




www.trafikverket.se


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Shifty2k5 said:


> Well, not always..
> 
> But sometimes they get it right!


not much traffic for a highway....


----------



## Grotlaufen

spoortje nijverdal said:


> not much traffic for a highway....


AADT apart from the bigger metros are seldom impressive, or somewhere below 10k-15k. A new German motorway would require at least an AADT of 20k and above.

If you look at this map you'd realise the archipelago structure with regards to the population distribution - not that many people live in between the metro areas, which include many stretches of the main routes as well:


----------



## MattiG

Grotlaufen said:


> AADT apart from the bigger metros are seldom impressive, or somewhere below 10k-15k. A new German motorway would require at least an AADT of 20k and above.
> 
> If you look at this map you'd realise the archipelago structure with regards to the population distribution - not that many people live in between the metro areas, which include many stretches of the main routes as well:


That seems to correlate pretty well to the light pollution map. Except at Närpiö on the west coast of Finland (marked by the green arrow). It is not a big city but the biggest concentration of greenhouses, mainly for cucumber and tomatoes.


----------



## Uppsala

MattiG said:


> That seems to correlate pretty well to the light pollution map. Except at Närpiö on the west coast of Finland (marked by the green arrow). It is not a big city but the biggest concentration of greenhouses, mainly for cucumber and tomatoes.
> 
> View attachment 1197366


This map shows well what it looks like. Here you can see that there are still areas around Stockholm and also around Malmö and Copenhagen and around Oslo where there are areas with a dense population.

Here, the difference between Estonia and Latvia, among others, is clear. Here you can understand why Estonia or Latvia do not invest in genuine motorways in the same way as, for example, Sweden, but are content with wider roads instead. These countries do not have areas at all with corresponding population density that exist in Sweden, among other places.


----------



## xbox36O

Ostpuff said:


> Considering Trafikverket is predicting 145 000 vehicles a day through förbifarten, it's certainly going to be clogged up eventually (compare that to Essingeleden's 170 000). Fewer exits does generally mean better traffic flow, but it doesn't make accidents significantly less likely. And looking at Södra länken's current situation, they are likely going to have to restrict entry to the tunnel in a similar fashion on particularly busy hours or when accidents occur. Bet that won't cause problems on the rest of the road network...


I really think the numbers for the bypass are a bit exaggerated... 
And Södra Länken is something else. Its so badly designed, not only that its only 2 lanes per direction but it has so many weaving points and conflict points its basically clogged up permanently the whole day.


----------



## sponge_bob

Grotlaufen said:


> AADT apart from the bigger metros are seldom impressive, or somewhere below 10k-15k. A new German motorway would require at least an AADT of 20k and above.


Thankfully Sweden* invented the 2+2* and exported it to quite a few countries in Europe since, it is ideal for more rural roads with 12-25k AADT even if limited to 100kph.


----------



## PovilD

sponge_bob said:


> Thankfully Sweden* invented the 2+2* and exported it to quite a few countries in Europe since, it is ideal for more rural roads with 12-25k AADT even if limited to 100kph.


Baltic main roads could follow Swedish path, maybe only Via Baltica (excl. lowest AADT parts) could be S-class Polish style motorway.


----------



## Grotlaufen

sponge_bob said:


> Thankfully Sweden* invented the 2+2* and exported it to quite a few countries in Europe since, it is ideal for more rural roads with 12-25k AADT even if limited to 100kph.


Driving to the left... You found a really historical, and awesome, photo of the Swedish highway net from pre-1967!


----------



## sponge_bob

Grotlaufen said:


> You found a really historical, and awesome, photo of the Swedish highway net from pre-1967!


Yep, you can even see stylish volvos in there.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

Uppsala said:


> This map shows well what it looks like. Here you can see that there are still areas around Stockholm and also around Malmö and Copenhagen and around Oslo where there are areas with a dense population.
> 
> Here, the difference between Estonia and Latvia, among others, is clear. Here you can understand why Estonia or Latvia do not invest in genuine motorways in the same way as, for example, Sweden, but are content with wider roads instead. These countries do not have areas at all with corresponding population density that exist in Sweden, among other places.


Perhaps, but artificial illumination levels per capita vary greatly both in urban and rural areas , even between countries with similar economic development. Would have been fun if e.g. Google could make a heat map for cars similar to Strava ;-)








Strava Global Heatmap


Over 1 billion activities, 13 trillion data points create the ultimate map of athlete playgrounds.




www.strava.com













The most interesting is of course the winter sport version ;-)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An English-language video of the Södertörn project, which is a new expressway / motorway south of Stockholm:


----------



## riiga

The E6/E20 north of Malmö will be closed near Trafikplats Alnarp between 13 May and 30 May. Trafikverket predicts it will cause major traffic disruption. The reason for the closure is putting in place a new motorway bridge to allow widening of the rail tracks underneath.









For some reason though, they decided to spend 400 000 SEK (40 000 €) on a public service announcement in the style of Lord of the Rings, see video below...


----------



## MattiG

riiga said:


> The E6/E20 north of Malmö will be closed near Trafikplats Alnarp between 13 May and 30 May. Trafikverket predicts it will cause major traffic disruption. The reason for the closure is putting in place a new motorway bridge to allow widening of the rail tracks underneath.


Quite a drastic plan.


----------



## The Wild Boy

riiga said:


> The E6/E20 north of Malmö will be closed near Trafikplats Alnarp between 13 May and 30 May. Trafikverket predicts it will cause major traffic disruption. The reason for the closure is putting in place a new motorway bridge to allow widening of the rail tracks underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason though, they decided to spend 400 000 SEK (40 000 €) on a public service announcement in the style of Lord of the Rings, see video below...


Is this for the Malmo - Lund 4 tracks projects? Because fast trains had to slow down behind commuter railway, so now they are quadrupling the railway tracks?


----------



## riiga

The Wild Boy said:


> Is this for the Malmo - Lund 4 tracks projects? Because fast trains had to slow down behind commuter railway, so now they are quadrupling the railway tracks?


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Grotlaufen

E6 at Åkarp/Arlöv will open on Monday (May 24), six days earlier than forecasted due to an implementation of works that went better than expected:


Trafikverket press release (Swe.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An update of the Stockholm Bypass (English subtitles available). 

Based on this footage, it seems that it could open considerably earlier than 2030?


----------



## riiga

They made it sound like it could open in just a few years.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> An update of the Stockholm Bypass (English subtitles available).
> 
> Based on this footage, it seems that it could open considerably earlier than 2030?


I do not get that impression. At the start, they say that 75% of the tunnel excavation is done. Thus, 25% of this very initial step is still in the work progress state. Excavation might be some 20 to 30 per cent of the total effort.


----------



## Tommy Boy

Bypass Stockholm is scheduled to open on Monday 1st of July year 2030 at 12:00. Not a day sooner. I know this personally because my father is working on that project. It was first scheduled to open in summer 2026 but crazy leftwing politics, breach of contracts, lack of safety for workers, environments safety and the scale of the project was underestimated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

But why is it delayed so much? They originally anticipated a construction time of 10 years. They're now moving up to 16.5 years with the current schedule. If even you subtract the brief construction freeze back in late 2014 it still means a construction time of 15.5 years, which is 50% longer than originally anticipated.


----------



## Tommy Boy

The project started in early of 2014, but when the left with the "environmental fascists party" won the election in the autumn, the project was paused for 90 days. The project started again in January 2015 and then they had problems with various contractors who did not complete their assignments correctly. Among other things, collective agreements with unions, safety measurements for workers down in the tunnels and the environmental aspect as the project goes under the large lake Mälaren which is Sweden's third largest lake and very important for Stockholm Region in general. This project is huge as it will give E4 new location outside of Stockholm instead as for now thru Stockholm. It will have 2 tunnels with 3 lanes in each directions at a length of 25 km and 94 percent will go in tunnels


----------



## PovilD

I wonder what number will be given for section North of Stockholm when E4 will be rerouted? (I marked in red) There is only E18 for short section here.








Direction South of Stockholm already has E20, probably no changes needed.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> But why is it delayed so much? They originally anticipated a construction time of 10 years. They're now moving up to 16.5 years with the current schedule. If even you subtract the brief construction freeze back in late 2014 it still means a construction time of 15.5 years, which is 50% longer than originally anticipated.


All plans are quite seldom complete at the day one of such projects. Therefore, the schedules are estimates. Requirements, targets and constraints may change during the constructions and surprises are likely. The political interruption was not the only event causing delays. Kicking the Italian contractor out of the Lövö tunneling subproject because of various reasons had quite drastic implications to the timetable. New contractor had to be selected, and some of the work had to be redone.

Of course, the plans could have more buffer for contingency, but such an approach tends to increase the project duration. The first rule of project management: All allocated money and time will be spent.


----------



## MichiH

PovilD said:


> I wonder what number will be given for section North of Stockholm when E4 will be rerouted? (I marked in red) There is only E18 for short section here.


Maybe Länsväg 405? Or Länsväg 275?


----------



## MattiG

MichiH said:


> Maybe Länsväg 405? Or Länsväg 275?


I do not believe so. Sweden has a policy to have same E road number on several branches. For example, the Malmö Inner Ring is E6.01, and Roslagsvägen in Stockholm and Solna is E18.20 between Bergshamra and Norra Länken. Therefore, I vote for E4.01. Such numbering is not usually visible on the signs.


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here's some footage from June 2021 which shows the construction work on E4 at Ljungby. This is a 32 kilometer project and the footage is only from a few sites, but it doesn't look very advanced for a project that was scheduled to be completed in 2022. At the time this footage was taken, construction was already ongoing for 2.5 years.
> 
> Construction companies in financial trouble are known to perform work slow or not at all, maybe this has been ongoing for a while.



Unfortunately, it has taken far too long already. First of all, this is not a new road being built, it is an existing road being widened. It also had exits of a standard that matched real motorways. The only thing that really made them not put up motorway signs on the road instead of expressway signs was that the road was built as 2+1 instead of 2+2. So it needed to be widened for it to be really complete. But the road has still been part of the Swedish motorway network.

What has taken time to build has been that some bridges have been too small for a wider road. Another thing that has taken time is that there are some where the road goes over a sensitive water protection area. There they have worked to secure the motorway and this has been more work than widening.

But according to the original plans, the motorway would have been finished by now. So it has taken longer than it should. It is probably due to the contractor not behaving properly.

The interesting thing is that the water protection area is now completely finished and waterproof. On that part, the entire motorway is finished with full width and everything.

The small part that now remains is only a part that needs to be widened now, not something else really. Most of the work is done nowadays. Large parts are a completely finished motorway and not even a construction site.

So there is very little left, but probably so annoyed, then still the part that remains is a construction site with all the inconvenience it is to drive past a construction site.

So we can only hope that a new and better contractor will come very soon who will finish everything. I just hope that the Swedish bureaucracy does not make it take time to get a contractor.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The E20 motorway between Tollered and Ingared (30 km east of Göteborg) has opened to traffic today. It looks like it was already in service with four lanes for a few days. 

This means that E20 is now four lanes / controlled-access highway from Göteborg to Ålingsas.


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> The E20 motorway between Tollered and Ingared (30 km east of Göteborg) has opened to traffic today. It looks like it was already in service with four lanes for a few days.
> 
> This means that E20 is now four lanes / controlled-access highway from Göteborg to Ålingsas.



The motorway between Gothenburg and Alingsås is very interesting from a historical perspective. It is actually Sweden's oldest motorway, but it is only now that it has received real motorway signs.

The motorway was built around 1945-1947. It was built right after World War II. From the very beginning, it was built as a 2+2 road and has never been narrower. It was built with the old German motorways as a model. In many ways, it also looks like an old German motorway, when it comes to exits, rest areas, bridges, etc.

But traffic rules for motorways did not exist in Sweden during the 1940s. In addition, the road did not meet the standards that in any case in Germany applied to the motorway to 100%. There were road junctions that looked like on ordinary roads did not conform to motorway standards. So this was like an attempt in Sweden to build a motorway. But it was not completely perfect and was like a kind of first somewhat needy attempt to build a motorway in a country that at that time otherwise had an extremely low road standard in comparison with the rest of Europe.

So the road never became an official motorway, even though it really looked like one, and in reality also functioned as one.

The first road that really officially became a motorway was the part between Malmö and Lund which was opened in 1953. It was also seen in Sweden as fantastic as it was otherwise such a low standard on Swedish roads at that time.

What is interesting about the part between Gothenburg and Alingsås is that they never completed the road to full motorway standard until now. This was something that one thinks they could have started already in the 1950s. So that even then the road could be classified as a real motorway. But for some reason, most of the road was left untouched until recent years.

But even today, the road through Alingsås is only a 2+2 road through the city. It is too complicated to rebuild that part to full motorway standard. See link:









Google Maps


Hitta lokala företag, titta på kartor och hämta vägbeskrivningar i Google Maps.




www.google.rs


----------



## Uppsala

Uppsala said:


> The motorway between Gothenburg and Alingsås is very interesting from a historical perspective. It is actually Sweden's oldest motorway, but it is only now that it has received real motorway signs.
> 
> The motorway was built around 1945-1947. It was built right after World War II. From the very beginning, it was built as a 2+2 road and has never been narrower. It was built with the old German motorways as a model. In many ways, it also looks like an old German motorway, when it comes to exits, rest areas, bridges, etc.
> 
> But traffic rules for motorways did not exist in Sweden during the 1940s. In addition, the road did not meet the standards that in any case in Germany applied to the motorway to 100%. There were road junctions that looked like on ordinary roads did not conform to motorway standards. So this was like an attempt in Sweden to build a motorway. But it was not completely perfect and was like a kind of first somewhat needy attempt to build a motorway in a country that at that time otherwise had an extremely low road standard in comparison with the rest of Europe.
> 
> So the road never became an official motorway, even though it really looked like one, and in reality also functioned as one.
> 
> The first road that really officially became a motorway was the part between Malmö and Lund which was opened in 1953. It was also seen in Sweden as fantastic as it was otherwise such a low standard on Swedish roads at that time.
> 
> What is interesting about the part between Gothenburg and Alingsås is that they never completed the road to full motorway standard until now. This was something that one thinks they could have started already in the 1950s. So that even then the road could be classified as a real motorway. But for some reason, most of the road was left untouched until recent years.
> 
> But even today, the road through Alingsås is only a 2+2 road through the city. It is too complicated to rebuild that part to full motorway standard. See link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Hitta lokala företag, titta på kartor och hämta vägbeskrivningar i Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.rs



By the way, one more thing can be added when it comes to the very early motorways in Sweden. At that time, it was thought that it was enough for the motorways to be built as real motorways when they went outside the cities. But when they passed the cities, they could go straight through the densely populated area instead of outside. So the road could then be built as 2+2 with traffic signals and look like a street but wider and with a motorway format. To enhance the feeling of a motorway, even though in practice it was a street, large SOX-lights were installed.

So the principle they envisioned then was to go on real motorways outside and then on these motorway-like streets through the cities.

There have been some examples where this has been built to at least some extent. Norrköping was one case and Uppsala another. But these are replaced by real motorways that go outside the cities and therefore it is difficult to see the shape of the old roads when you look at them today. But Norrköping is still an example where the old road looks pretty good after all, even though the old SOX-lights are gone for a long time. Uppsala also gives hints, but of course the old SOX-lights have also been removed there.

But both Norrköping and Uppsala now have genuine modern motorways outside the cities and therefore no one notices the history of these supports if they do not already take it and look very carefully at the old roads there.

But Alingsås in particular remains with its old principle. Nowadays even according to the original plan, as there is a motorway on both sides of the city. Those who come from the east come on the motorway, then drive on this motorway-like street through the city to after this again come out on a real motorway again.

Alingsås is a very interesting time document in old Swedish motorway history. Unfortunately, only the old SOX-lights are no longer in Alingsås.

Swedish motorway history is actually quite interesting, even though not many people have found out about it


----------



## PovilD

Sweden fascinates me in terms how population density affects road construction in Northwest European context, when comparing Sweden with Germany, Netherlands and similar countries.

The biggest thing is no separated numeration for motorways, and motorway network section is being build when certain traffic level is reached, making a little bit fragmented looking core network.

New motorways also being built in quite an quite unique way with narrower lanes and no emergency lane.


----------



## Uppsala

PovilD said:


> Sweden fascinates me in terms how population density affects road construction in Northwest European context, when comparing Sweden with Germany, Netherlands and similar countries.
> 
> The biggest thing is no separated numeration for motorways, and motorway network section is being build when certain traffic level is reached, making a little bit fragmented looking core network.
> 
> New motorways also being built in quite an quite unique way with narrower lanes and no emergency lane.



You are right! There are many things to be fascinated about when it comes to how motorways have been built up in Sweden over the years.

If we start with the road numbering: It is Sweden together with Denmark that has a common way of putting out road numbers. Norway has some differences that deviate quite a lot. But neither Sweden nor Denmark puts out numbers on just motorway sections. Both countries have strongly focused on E-numbers. But E-roads can have very different standards, even in Sweden and Denmark. There are also in Sweden and Denmark E-roads with a low standard that is very far from motorway standards.

But the principle in Sweden and Denmark is based on the E-road being the most important in its geographical area.

New motorways have lanes of fairly normal European standard. But it is often the shoulders that are narrower, or sometimes missing. This is often due to political reasons. A way of responding to green political parties by saying that narrower motorways are being built.

The interesting thing is that when Sweden wants to compare itself with other countries, it is precisely Germany, Italy, France and the Netherlands that Sweden wants to compare itself with. I am content to write so far, but can come back with examples where it is actually seen or has been seen on the roads that it is that way.

The motorway network in Sweden is based quite a lot on old wishes from the 1950s: At that time, the Swedish road standard was extremely low in comparison with the rest of Europe. There were not even paved roads all the way from, for example, Stockholm and down to the rest of Europe. They wanted a continental route at least from Stockholm and down to the rest of Europe. But to get it, they had a lot to do. I think they had a bit of a complex about the situation that the roads were both worse than the rest of Europe and that they did not even have continental driving, because Sweden was the only one in northern Europe to drive on the left side.

So everything is based on continental dreams.

They wanted to switch to continental traffic where you drive on the right side already in the 1950s, but failed. A referendum was held and the people said No, they were afraid of change.

So the next step was instead that they went in hard to change some road signs to a more continental standard. At the same time, they made plans for a motorway from Stockholm to Helsingborg and Malmö. Plans were also planned from Gothenburg to Malmö, as well as from Stockholm to Uppsala. From Gothenburg to Norway, strangely enough, however, was not such a high priority.

In 1967, they managed to switch to continental traffic where you drive on the right side. This was a big step, they thought.

But the motorways took a long time to build. Longer than expected.

During certain periods, politicians disagreed on what the motorways should look like. Some wanted everything to be complete motorways. Others, on the other hand, considered that they could be built narrower on longer sections where there were not much larger cities. Then it seemed that they did not have to be 2 + 2. Here we have to keep in mind that Italy had, if anything, even narrower roads so the time that was not 2 + 2 which they referred to as a motorway.

Even the narrower roads would have real exits of motorway standard.

We can call the real motorways type 1 and the narrower type 2.

So they drew a map of the Swedish motorway network. But during certain times when it was expanded, they were built as type 1, and other times as type 2. Therefore, a motorway type 2 that had only half its section completed could get an extension that is of type 1, even though the traffic volume actually had justified that they should change places.

During the 1980s, construction of the motorway was halted, unfortunately, neither type 1 nor type 2 was built on a large scale.

In the 1990s, that changed. The bridge over Öresund from Sweden to Denmark was being built. It motivated to expand the motorways again and achieve the goal, regardless of whether the motorway network consisted of type 1 or type 2. Stockholm would reach the continental motorways.

In 2000, the bridge over over Öresund from Sweden to Denmark was opened. But they had not really got what they wanted yet. It took a while in southern Sweden before Stockholm was connected according to plan. Here it can also be mentioned that Gothenburg was connected, but there were still large parts missing between Gothenburg and Norway.

The last part in southern Sweden was a political process to get out of. But it was completed in 2006. It was in 2006 that they managed to achieve what they wanted with Stockholm and, incidentally, Uppsala as well. In 2007, Gävle had been connected and even cities further north were at least connected to better roads to the south now.

In 2015, the last part between Gothenburg and Norway was completed. Therefore, it should be said that it was in 2015 that they had succeeded with their plans. Sweden's road network became completely continental then.

As it looks today, it is a type 2 road that is supplemented to type 1, but that is a different story.

I can return in other posts about road numbers and about things that show how they want to resemble Germany, Italy, France and the Netherlands.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Meanwhile...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479778894291116038


----------



## The Wild Boy

Where are the meat_balls_? 🤔


----------



## riiga

Work will now resume on the E 4 at Ljungby, a new contractor has been found. Completion is now scheduled for the autumn of 2023 instead of 2022.









Nu har motorvägsbygget förbi Ljungby fått en ny entreprenör - Svevia!


Vi kan nu meddela den glada nyheten att vi har en ny entreprenör i projektet E4, Ljungby-Toftanäs. Vi har tecknat kontrakt med Svevia AB.




www.trafikverket.se


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It took 3 months to retender the project, but the official deadline has moved up by a full year. This indicates how far behind the original contractor was.


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> It took 3 months to retender the project, but the official deadline has moved up by a full year. This indicates how far behind the original contractor was.



Yes this is annoying! It should have been almost ready from the start now, but the previous contractor has delayed construction. At least now they have found a new contractor and got started again, so we can only hope that they will be finished soon. This is a very important part of Sweden's motorway network. So it is not appreciated that there is a lot of construction here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Byggstart för säkrare väg mellan Katrineholm och Alberga


Nu börjar vi bygga om riksväg 56 mellan Katrineholm och Alberga till mötesfri 2+1-väg. När arbetet är klart ökar trafiksäkerheten på flera sätt.




www.trafikverket.se





A fairly large project has started to expand 33 kilometers of Highway 56 between Katrineholm and Alberga to a 2+1 road with median barrier. They will also build a 3 kilometer bypass of Äs. Once completed, the speed limit will be raised to 100 km/h. I don't think this project includes grade-separation though, as the construction period is only two years, it will be completed in 2024.

The AADT on Highway 56 is 4,000 - 6,000 vehicles per day.


----------



## MattiG

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think this project includes grade-separation though, as the construction period is only two years, it will be completed in 2024.


No it does not, but the problematic intersections will be improved by adding left-turn lanes and making X crossings to staggered ones (two T crossings). Many entries to private roads will be closed.

The material bank of the project is at Dokument för Väg 56 Katrineholm−Alberga (på svenska förstås)


----------



## Ingenioren

The real Stockholm bypass right there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Håll dig uppdaterad om vägbygget!


Under sommarhalvåret 2022 börjar vi bygga om E18 mellan Köping och Västjädra till motorväg. Nu händer det grejer vid vägkanten, och så småningom kommer vägbygget att påverka trafiken. När motorvägen är klar blir det både lättare och säkrare för dig att ta dig fram.




www.trafikverket.se





The 25 kilometer E18 motorway upgrade has been kicked off between Köping and Västjädra (which is over 100 kilometers west of Stockholm). Works with traffic impact will start in August. Completion is scheduled in 2025. This will be one of the largest motorway projects in Sweden in the next few years.


----------



## Ingenioren

It is also the last remaining non-motorway section between Örebro and Stockholm, so thats a milestone.


----------



## riiga

A few but long stretches of previously lowered speed limits will be raised on the 12th of May. In the past years Trafikverket has gone on a speed limit lowering spree (in my opinion), changing lots of roads from 90 km/h to 80 km/h. Some of the affected regions and municipalities appealed the decision and the Government has rescinded Trafikverket's new speed limits on riksväg 26 in Jönköping County, 66 and 70 in Dalarna County and E 45 in Jämtland County.









Fel att sänka hastigheten på dalavägar – regeringen ger Trafikverket bakläxa


Trafikverket får bakläxa när det gäller hastighetssänkningarna på riksväg 70 och 66 genom Dalarna. Regeringen häver nu beslutet om att sänka hastigheten från 90 till 80 kilometer och skickar tillbaka ärendet till Trafikverket.




www.svt.se


----------



## verreme

^^ Does anybody care about speed limits at all in Sweden?


----------



## Nikolaj

Ingenioren said:


> It is also the last remaining non-motorway section between Örebro and Stockholm, so thats a milestone.


How come it is the northern Mälaren corridor (via Enköping and Västerås) that is being upgraded to motorway standard all the way, and not the southern Mälaren corridor (via Södertälje and Eskilstuna)? The southern corridor is only motorway until Eskilstuna, and i have not seen any plans for updrading the remaining section to Arboga, although the southern corridor is the shortest distance between Stockholm and Örebro, and further west towards Göteborg and Oslo. Both the southern and the northern corridor serve fairly large town/cities, and i wonder what is the reason to prioritize the northern corridor.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

verreme said:


> ^^ Does anybody care about speed limits at all in Sweden?


Sweden has dramatically increased the number of speed cameras on the main road network, especially combined with speed limit reductions. Some routes have speed cameras every 10 kilometers.

Statistics: Trafiksäkerhetskameror

But they are signed in advance so you can avoid a speeding ticket. However I do agree with @riiga that Trafikverket is seemingly going too far with its massive speed limit reduction. It was policy to reduce the speed limit from 90 to 80 km/h if traffic volumes exceed 2,000 per day on two-lane roads without a median barrier. 

It seems similar to what France did with reducing the speed limit from 90 to 80 km/h, which has seen quite a lot of resistance and a sizable number of departments have reverted back to 90 km/h on major routes.


----------



## NilsMorava

Nikolaj said:


> How come it is the northern Mälaren corridor (via Enköping and Västerås) that is being upgraded to motorway standard all the way, and not the southern Mälaren corridor (via Södertälje and Eskilstuna)? The southern corridor is only motorway until Eskilstuna, and i have not seen any plans for updrading the remaining section to Arboga, although the southern corridor is the shortest distance between Stockholm and Örebro, and further west towards Göteborg and Oslo. Both the southern and the northern corridor serve fairly large town/cities, and i wonder what is the reason to prioritize the northern corridor.


More vehicles take the nothern route as of now, which is why it is given priority. Maybe also less of a hassle expanding, quite a good alignment.


----------



## sponge_bob

Some time back a delay in the delivery of the €4bn+ Forbifart Stockholm outer bypass was announced. A few years worth of a delay if I recall. When they started tunneling the ground proved to be more fractured than thought.

What is the latest on the Forbifart project anyone??


----------



## Shifty2k5

Some parts are actually finished already but not open to traffic.

I think an opening in 8 years is overly pessimistic. Some parts will surely open to traffic in just a few years time. The tunnel sections however will probably not be finished for another couple of years.

These pictures are from Akalla.


----------



## MattiG

sponge_bob said:


> Some time back a delay in the delivery of the €4bn+ Forbifart Stockholm outer bypass was announced. A few years worth of a delay if I recall. When they started tunneling the ground proved to be more fractured than thought.
> 
> What is the latest on the Forbifart project anyone??





Shifty2k5 said:


> Some parts are actually finished already but not open to traffic.
> 
> I think an opening in 8 years is overly pessimistic. Some parts will surely open to traffic in just a few years time. The tunnel sections however will probably not be finished for another couple of years.
> 
> These pictures are from Akalla.


However, even if the road were partially opened, it would not be a bypass until it opens end-to-end.

The decision or Nacka District Court leads to restarting the tunneling work in the affected areas. The required concrete vaults do not fit into the current tunnels. The installations already in place need to be removed, and the boring machines will return to the site. Because the rock has been reinforced, the boring is a harder task than initially.

The Transport Administration has appealed against the court's decision.


----------



## Ingenioren

Nikolaj said:


> How come it is the northern Mälaren corridor (via Enköping and Västerås) that is being upgraded to motorway standard all the way, and not the southern Mälaren corridor (via Södertälje and Eskilstuna)? The southern corridor is only motorway until Eskilstuna, and i have not seen any plans for updrading the remaining section to Arboga, although the southern corridor is the shortest distance between Stockholm and Örebro, and further west towards Göteborg and Oslo. Both the southern and the northern corridor serve fairly large town/cities, and i wonder what is the reason to prioritize the northern corridor.


Västerås is rougly double in size to Eskilstuna, what route is quicker to central Stockholm? Well they basicly the same currently. Göteborg is quicker via Jönköping.


----------



## MattiG

Ingenioren said:


> Västerås is rougly double in size to Eskilstuna, what route is quicker to central Stockholm? Well they basicly the same currently. Göteborg is quicker via Jönköping.


I believe there is not much traffic to the central Stockholm but to the large industrial areas and ports to the both sides of the inner city. In order the protect Essingeleden from being overloaded, it is quite natural to route the traffic to the northern areas via E18, while the southern approach E4 is already complete.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 3 meter wide road suddenly becomes an expressway (motortrafikled) for 100 meters?









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## krzysiek997

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 3 meter wide road suddenly becomes an expressway (motortrafikled) for 100 meters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl


Lol. For like 50 meters or so. Looks like trolling in ETS2 not an irl situation


----------



## Tronni

Literally 4 jumps ahead.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





This has to be some sort of test area.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 3 meter wide road suddenly becomes an expressway (motortrafikled) for 100 meters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl


Planning on odd detours on old highway alignments in Sweden this summer?


----------



## Shifty2k5

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 3 meter wide road suddenly becomes an expressway (motortrafikled) for 100 meters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl


Hehe, quite funny.

Looks like this road is part of the training grounds to a local school for firefighters and EMS-personel.






HEM - Räddningsgymnasiet Sandö







www.ragy.se


----------



## PovilD

It's like all non-motor vehicles (pedestrians, cyclists, plus slow vehicles) must turn around here?


----------



## riiga

Even though it obviously is a training ground, I looked it up on STFS (svensk trafikföreskriftssamling) and there are no local regulations in support of the signs. Really fun find nevertheless!


----------



## PovilD

Probably there is a reason why those signs are put. Letting motor vehicles in and other means of movement (pedestrians, cyclists) out?
Even if they indeed ban pedestrians from entering, another question is why. Right now, it reminds me those roads in Estonia where roads crosses Russian territory, and you must pass them without stop and pedestrians are banned (cyclists are not if they don't stop on Russian territory).


----------



## Grotlaufen

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 3 meter wide road suddenly becomes an expressway (motortrafikled) for 100 meters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl


Sandö räddningsskola: Sandö

If you look at the smaller signs next to the area they say _Övningsområde_ (= training ground). There are also some burnt warehouses further down the road where they fire with chemical substances in these buildings.
(btw next to one of the expressway signs there is also a sign that says _fiskodling_ = fish farming. Mmm, would love to have some trout with toxins from that burnt tank please,,,)

Sandö is one of three national institutes for complex disaster training (think of burnt tanks, mud slides on roads, etc). As long as there are no excercises in progress you can drive through the area, it isn't restricted.

Though I must say it fascinates me as well as I am not certain it is legally correct to signpost the way they have done for a road that is in most cases open to the public. May be a case for the courts...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E20 north of Skara has been upgraded to a narrow profile four lane road. 7 kilometers opened on 15 June between Vilan and Dalaån. Another 3 kilometers will open in September 2022.









Sju km E20 norr om Skara färdig mötesfri väg


15 juni höjde vi hastigheten på sju av tio kilometer av utbyggnaden till säkrare och smidigare E20 norr om Skara.




www.trafikverket.se





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## xbox36O

Actually only around 50% are 2+2, the rest are 1+1 but bridges seems to be prepared for future widening. I dont believed they saved that much by doing this.. 

And for the last part is only around 1km being upgrade, but they have closed part of a motorway that was build a while ago to build an interchange.


----------



## MattiG

*R1 Riksettan at OpenStreetMap*

A few days ago, I was slowly driving from Stockholm to the southwest, avoiding motorways. I was using the Osmand as the navigation application on the Android Auto. Some roads sections were designated as R1 in addition to their regional number, like the D 800 and E 899 between Nyköping and Norrköping. This apparently stands for Riksettan, the old road 1 from Stockholm to Helsingborg. Is the R1 a part of the official numbering scheme, or is it an add-on created by OpenStreetMap hobbyists?


----------



## Swede

R1 is not part of the official numbering system now, no. It was part of the official numbering system 1945 to 1962 (just 17 years, ending 55 years ago), but was replaced by the E4 designation.
The marking in OpenStreetMap does, afaik, match the old route as close as possible. Who marked it there? I don't know, but hobbyists sounds likely.


----------



## riiga

There is a tourist road marketed as Riksettan in Småland. From what I can tell looking at the object history, it was added to OpenStreetMap some 10 years ago, but with time people started adding the complete former alignment to the route relation. I recently revised the relation to bring it back to what it is actually supposed to represent, so any data showing e.g. D 800 as part of it is outdated. OpenStreetMap is not a database for mapping historical road alignments in that capacity.


----------

